# Spirit Halloween 2019



## CCdalek

Since a thread has not been made for this yet I thought I would make one. Spirit released their first 2019 sneak peek today, and it is the "Terror Dog", also known as Zuul from Ghostbusters. It is a high price point at $499.99, but he is a licensed prop made of foam-filled latex and almost 5 feet long. When you compare him to props like the crouching devil from 2007 or the crouching witch from 2008, which were both 3 feet tall by about 2 feet wide and long for $250, the price seems more reasonable (Assuming he is of similar quality). Not to mention a 20% off coupon knocks $100 off the price.

The dog's dimensions are 30 inches tall by 30 inches wide by 59 inches long, so he's a very large prop. He also has red light up eyes. 

Here is the link to the Terror Dog's page on Spirit's website, as well as the official sneak peek video below.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

OK, now that's a good looking prop. Very cool. (Don't know that I could justify spending $500 on it, but the nostalgia factor is very high indeed.)


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

Thanks for making this. I checked about a week ago to see if anyone had made one but thank goodness there's one now. And yeah there was a pretty interesting potential blunder from "Spirit" with the listing already up for it when they released the teaser for the sneak peek lol.


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

Considering how the 20% coupon is pretty much (correct me if I'm wrong) the norm and there 24/7, $400 definitely wouldn't seem too much of a rip off in relation to those older animatronics you've mentioned.


----------



## CCdalek

Scarecrow Lover said:


> Considering how the 20% coupon is pretty much (correct me if I'm wrong) the norm and there 24/7, $400 definitely wouldn't seem too much of a rip off in relation to those older animatronics you've mentioned.


Exactly. It's a high price point regardless compared to other props Spirit has sold, but that's because none of the other props they've sold compare to what this one is. Also you're correct, there's pretty much always a 20% off coupon at Spirit.


----------



## The Joker

Yeah, $500 (really $400) is almost twice what I'd pay for this, regardless of size. And there are too many additional costs that go with it. I mean, you need 2 of these, then $1,200 for a 16' Stay-Puft marshmallow man. Add proton packs, ghost traps, a P.K.E. meter, etc. It's just way too expensive of an endeavor to take on.


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

True. Hopefully, that means that it won't sell out and on November 1st I can get 2 for the price of one xD.


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

And also I hope that the price tag doesn't foreshadow what's to come with the lineup prices lol.


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

Okay guys, I'm not sure if this is allowed here, but I was hoping you may be able to confirm from somewhere what the majority of haunters think: whether or not the Terror Dog actually has audio?

For reference, I need it for this article: https://spirit-halloween-store.fandom.com/wiki/Terror_Dog_Life-Size_Replica

Thanks.


----------



## Restless Acres

Scarecrow Lover said:


> And also I hope that the price tag doesn't foreshadow what's to come with the lineup prices lol.[/QUOTE
> 
> Responding to both of your comments here. As there are no stores open at moment, "Online Only" may not refer to its availability in season, but if I had to guess I would say that it most likely will not be in stores, so no 50%. They also aren't gonna order a lot of these.
> 
> I suspect that this prop will be a one-off, and that there won't be other props like it. Their bread and butter large props are framed characters that box up small. Helps with both shipping and storage. While those props have gone up over the years, and maybe especially over the last few, I don't think the price of this prop indicates a rise in prices, as this is a latex/foam one-off.
> 
> It will be interesting to see if this is an exclusive. Last year Spirit had the Winter Dragon for $499. Other places sold it for cheaper, and if memory serves, one site offered a blink and you miss it sale on the Dragon for $150-ish. I actually could have taken advantage of that price (and maybe I regret not doing so), but I have too many props as it is and didn't really need a dragon. And it should not have been more than $200 anyway.
> 
> But I was pretty excited when I got Spirit's email yesterday. This seems a smidge early for them, but I could be mistaken.
> 
> Getting excited for the season again. Once the summer heats up it's Halloween buying season!
> 
> Mike


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

I agree with most of your points. Not sure if I said this anywhere, but I too think that there will not be too many of this particular animatronic produced. Perhaps there will be other Ghostbuster-themed props as well, however. Speaking of Ghostbusters, I believe, like last year with the release of the Michael Myers film and the reveal of the new animatronic corresponding, this is a one-off early animatronic reveal to fit in with the 35th anniversary of Ghostbusters. The rest of the lineup will likely begin revealing around June 28th.


----------



## Screaming Demons

Scarecrow Lover said:


> I agree with most of your points. Not sure if I said this anywhere, but I too think that there will not be too many of this particular animatronic produced. Perhaps there will be other Ghostbuster-themed props as well, however. Speaking of Ghostbusters, I believe, like last year with the release of the Michael Myers film and the reveal of the new animatronic corresponding, this is a one-off early animatronic reveal to fit in with the 35th anniversary of Ghostbusters. The rest of the lineup will likely begin revealing around June 28th.


They've been doing Ghostbusters props for at least a year now and maybe longer. I can't recall all of them right now but they had a nice Slimer last year.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I picked up Winter Dragon from Shindigz last year for a superlow price. Didn’t hesitate when some on HF mentioned they saw it and bought it and glad I didn’t because they pulled it like the next day or so. Most likely a mistake in pricing but they did honor my order and it shipped right away. He’s huge. Super cool and great looking, flaps wings, great blue eyes, breathes fog, honestly he’s worth much more in my opinion although I never would have bought him at full price. Now that my husband and I are finally getting around to watching GOT, I stupidly realized he’s the dragon of the North from the Winter King. Had no idea when I bought him. I just thought he was cool looking and a great deal at the time. Big box too.


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

Screaming Demons said:


> They've been doing Ghostbusters props for at least a year now and maybe longer. I can't recall all of them right now but they had a nice Slimer last year.



Sorry, there was a maintenance issue around 9 AM for me so couldn't reply. Anyway, I do know of previous Ghostbuster props, as I run a wiki/archive-type thing on everything "Spirit" sells. However, the Slimer was only a tabletop, not a life-size or what one would think of when the word "animatronic" is thrown around.

Also, the quote wasn't copied: as for the Winter Dragon, sounds like a great deal! I literally had no idea it was licensed, anyway. Lol thanks for that.

BTW is this article accurate? https://spirit-halloween-store.fandom.com/wiki/Spirit_Halloween_2019:_Latest_News


----------



## bobby2003

At 30" tall I don't think it will be that impressive in person. I think the $500.00 price tag might be more terrifying.


----------



## RattandRoll

Looks awesome but at that price point show be animated with fog attachment and fog machine


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

bobby2003 said:


> At 30" tall I don't think it will be that impressive in person. I think the $500.00 price tag might be more terrifying.


Lol, but $400 dollars with that coupon that's always around is a better price regardless. If it's in stores, $400 dollars is not a bad deal for your average hardcore Ghostbuster fan. As well as this, licensed animatronics usually get more recognition and promotion from their respective communities and articles, so more people will hear about this animatronic rather than a cheaper, original one.

Also, for the second response, I do wish it had movement, but all things considered that would have made it much more complicated and expensive. Overall, if it does have audio, that may buy over more people.


----------



## Restless Acres

Screaming Demons said:


> They've been doing Ghostbusters props for at least a year now and maybe longer. I can't recall all of them right now but they had a nice Slimer last year.


I meant they would not have other large foam and latex props, not Ghostbusters. Slimer has been around for 2 Halloweens at least (I remember him from fall 2017). Proton pack last year.


----------



## Restless Acres

bobby2003 said:


> At 30" tall I don't think it will be that impressive in person. I think the $500.00 price tag might be more terrifying.


Height isn't the most relevant dimension for this prop. I think you might be surprised at how big it looks in person.


----------



## yarter

Spirit is somewhat of a coin flip. Some props they put out are great, while others are crappy quality. Its a huge leap of faith with their current track record to buy something unseen/touched for $500 (400 with coupon...but 40$ back on for shipping of oversize item). But you also run the risk that they are trying to use pre-sales as a gague as how many to produce, ship out to stores (IF they ship to stores), etc. So if they dont sell well you run the risk of NEVER getting one. 
I have the slimer and its great quality...if they are using same manfu. Their other static props were ****ty and falling apart this last year. I just dont know if I can justify 1 prop for $400...or get 5 middle range quality items for the same


----------



## CCdalek

When it comes to Spirit, the manufacturer plays a tremendous role in whether or not a prop is worth the price. Up until 2014 it was easy to determine who the manufacturer of a prop at Spirit was, as the abbreviation for the company was in the link of the prop (For example, Gemmy was abbreviated GM-, Tekky Toys TK-, Seasonal Visions SV-, etc.). This allowed for anyone with past experience with these props to determine if the quality was worth the price.

Now, it is not so easy to determine the manufacturer of props. The manufacturer abbreviations are no longer in the links for the items, and Spirit consistently replies to people asking for manufacturers of props with "All you need to know is that the prop is sold at Spirit" or a similar response. The problem is the price point for each prop is determined by the amount of movement, size, licensing, etc. of a prop, and the company that manufactured the prop has little influence.

This leads to props made by Crazy Create LTD, one of the _poorest quality_ manufacturers Spirit has ever purchased from, to cost the same amount as props made by Seasonal Visions that are relatively equal in size, movement, etc., despite the fact that Seasonal Visions generally produces much higher quality props. 

Because of this, I personally never purchase a prop from Spirit without knowing the manufacturer. The variation in quality among manufacturers is so blatant, yet disguised by the similar price points.


----------



## MrFelix

Does anyone have a list of the Spirit Halloween 2019 animatronics? By no means am I forcing anyone to post it, I just am wondering if there is a list available of the new animatronics.


----------



## halloween71

Price is way to pricey...but im glad they are rolling out new merch.


----------



## halloween71

Double post ....


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

MrFelix said:


> Does anyone have a list of the Spirit Halloween 2019 animatronics? By no means am I forcing anyone to post it, I just am wondering if there is a list available of the new animatronics.


https://spirit-halloween-store.fandom.com/wiki/Spirit_Halloween_2019:_Latest_News 

This page should help you. The animatronics revealed for 2019 (I believe 5) are underlined and linked.


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

Rotten Ringmaster revealed!






https://www.spirithalloween.com/pro...5.uts?sortByColumnName=SortByNewestDescending


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

Retailing for $349.99.


----------



## bobby2003

Scarecrow Lover said:


> Rotten Ringmaster revealed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.spirithalloween.com/pro...5.uts?sortByColumnName=SortByNewestDescending



Spirit does these sneak peaks but they are always shot with quick edits, dim lighting and lots of fog so you really can't get a good look at anything, probably because the quality is usually lacking. This seems to be a Morris Costume's (not the manufacturer I assume), Rotten Ringmaster. I believe you get a better view of it here on Morris Costumes channel:






They should have carried this one instead, but I assume FrightProps, and others will.


----------



## Restless Acres

$350. Ouch. Looks like I may have been wrong about Spirit prices not leveling up.

I kind of like this one. Would definitely hit home for kids coming up the walkway Halloween night.


----------



## bobby2003

Restless Acres said:


> $350. Ouch. Looks like I may have been wrong about Spirit prices not leveling up.
> 
> I kind of like this one. Would definitely hit home for kids coming up the walkway Halloween night.


I would almost guess this is a reskin of Morris Costume's stew brew witch (https://www.frightprops.com/stew-brew-witch-w-kid-w-fog.html) which is currently $308.00 on FrightProps, but at that price you also get a fog machine for the witches kettle. No fog machine with the Spirit prop it appears.


----------



## RCIAG

I'm not sure how I feel about this "children in peril" trend in props. On one hand, they are scary & the clowns look good, especially the mouth movement addition, but on the other hand, it's a kid being put in a cage(oh the political overtones you could get into with that one), potentially torn in two & hung over a cauldron of boiling liquid. 

Now granted it's being done by scary unrealistic clowns & witches, but I'm not sure if I approve or not. I honestly don't know.

But then there's much, much gorier things out there & if you don't like it, don't buy it.


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

I think, considering this is an online only animatronic, as well as not an exclusive, the pricing and details should be taken with a grain of salt. In terms of "Spirit's" quality, haha that's quite a statement. To be honest, the vast majority of their animatronics have lived up to the hype for most in the past, even in person, so "Spirit's" effects just bring out the best in each one.


----------



## MasqAddikt

That was a long wait between previews... Both props look fantastic, but it is too bad that Spirit's prices seem to increase without fail every single year.

I can see where RCIAG is coming from with the use of props involving tortured children; if most of the trick-or-treaters are incredibly young, and often leery of creepier decor to begin with, probably best to skip the caged kiddos and such.


----------



## ghostbust99

That reminds me of one time when I was in my Spirit store in 2015 and there was a mother carrying her baby around near the front swamp display, then the Flaming Black Widow prop went off and the baby started making noises and the mother looked at me kind of jokingly and said “Oh she no like that one!”


----------



## bobby2003

Scarecrow Lover said:


> I think, considering this is an online only animatronic, as well as not an exclusive, *the pricing and details should be taken with a grain of salt*. In terms of "Spirit's" quality, haha that's quite a statement. To be honest, the vast majority of their animatronics have lived up to the hype for most in the past, even in person, so "Spirit's" effects just bring out the best in each one.


Has there ever been any animatronic product that Spirit has dramatically reduced the price of as the Halloween seasons approaches. I am going to guess not. The price when it hits their website is the price you will be stuck paying, as well as the oversized shipping fee. The only price drops I can think of are after Halloween when they desperately try to get rid of the stock they don't want to carry till next year, but that really doesn't count because there's no guarantee that something will be available. I would love to know the wholesale price of some of these props.


----------



## ghostbust99

bobby2003 said:


> Has there ever been any animatronic product that Spirit has dramatically reduced the price of as the Halloween seasons approaches. I am going to guess not. The price when it hits their website is the price you will be stuck paying, as well as the oversized shipping fee. The only price drops I can think of are after Halloween when they desperately try to get rid of the stock they don't want to carry till next year, but that really doesn't count because there's no guarantee that something will be available. I would love to know the wholesale price of some of these props.


I’ve seen several props drop in price over the years but it really depends. I know some Spirit exclusive props make their way to wholesale after several years of being an exclusive. Check out this website: http://www.jmarcus.com/halloween_lifesize_midsize.htm


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

bobby2003 said:


> Has there ever been any animatronic product that Spirit has dramatically reduced the price of as the Halloween seasons approaches. I am going to guess not. The price when it hits their website is the price you will be stuck paying, as well as the oversized shipping fee. The only price drops I can think of are after Halloween when they desperately try to get rid of the stock they don't want to carry till next year, but that really doesn't count because there's no guarantee that something will be available. I would love to know the wholesale price of some of these props.


Obviously, of course lol. To clarify, I was speaking in terms of the other, as yet unrevealed animatronics for the 2019 Halloween season. Considering this animatronic will have no relation to the others, no one should make any calls based on this one's pricing. By the way, I recall several cases each season with 10-20 dollar price drops from sometime in July to October, but overall they stay the same.


----------



## Restless Acres

In the four+ years I have been closely following Spirit, just about every year there are two or three items that get their prices reduced for the rest of the season. Generally in store, first year props, $20, or $30 reduction. I suspect what happens is that sometime in early to mid-October they look at inventory/sales of their animatronics/large props, and mark down a couple or a few that aren't selling as well as they had hoped. I would guess that it tends to happen to the in-store props (more often than the online only) because they order a greater volume of in-store.

But I certainly wouldn't rely on them doing that for a given prop.


----------



## ghostbust99

It has happened before. A couple years ago they were selling the Towering Boogeyman with kid prop online for around $400 something plus shipping which would make it actually $500 and it wasn’t an exclusive although they boasted it was. It was sold on many other sites for as little as $250. Several people complained about that fact and they reduced the price.
https://www.spirithalloween.com/pro...-with-kid-animatronics-decorations/149970.uts


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

Wow lol the review about the pricing got 26 likes. Do you recall by how much the pricing was reduced?


----------



## ghostbust99

Scarecrow Lover said:


> Wow lol the review about the pricing got 26 likes. Do you recall by how much the pricing was reduced?


I believe the original price was around $450 and then got reduced to $350.


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

ghostbust99 said:


> I believe the original price was around $450 and then got reduced to $350.


Oh wow. Considering that was a few years ago, I believe, I doubt something like that will happen anytime soon xD. If it did, the Rotten Ringmaster would be a good choice, considering other sites may sell him for considerably less than what "Spirit" is.


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

https://spirit-halloween-store.fandom.com/wiki/Spirit_Halloween_2019:_Latest_News#Animatronics

So far it looks like 7 animatronics have been revealed for 2019. Last year it was around 25 in total, if I'm not mistaken. I'm surprised no one's talking about the ones returning. I expected Hugz the Clown and the Pumpkin Patch Prowler, and the Cocooned Corpse and the Nightmare Harvester were also relatively talked about. The thing that really surprised me, though, was Man's Possessed Friend. Considering how he wasn't extremely popular, in my opinion, and his set up was nightmarish, I'm surprised he seems to be returning. Any thoughts?


----------



## Restless Acres

I think last years props were talked about last year, so...


----------



## Restless Acres

Scarecrow Lover said:


> https://spirit-halloween-store.fandom.com/wiki/Spirit_Halloween_2019:_Latest_News#Animatronics
> 
> So far it looks like 7 animatronics have been revealed for 2019. Last year it was around 25 in total, if I'm not mistaken. I'm surprised no one's talking about the ones returning. I expected Hugz the Clown and the Pumpkin Patch Prowler, and the Cocooned Corpse and the Nightmare Harvester were also relatively talked about. The thing that really surprised me, though, was Man's Possessed Friend. Considering how he wasn't extremely popular, in my opinion, and his set up was nightmarish, I'm surprised he seems to be returning. Any thoughts?


I don't have this prop so can't comment on assembly or defectiveness. I wanted this for 50% off after Halloween but couldn't locate one.

I suspect it's back because it's an unusual prop; there are only so many lifesize standing figures that you can own. I assume it sold okay as I couldn't get one after Halloween. That being said I never saw a lot of them in stores. Always just one per, that I can recall.


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

Last year's animatronics were talked about last year without knowing that they would return. I was thinking more along the lines of whether or not people saw them as very popular or fit for return.

As for Man's Possessed Friend, I think your second point may be the most likely reason. There have been countless other animatronics that were not lifesizes in the past that didn't return, but this particular one I only saw one or two at most of. Also, perhaps it did sell well and I just didn't notice lol.

Regardless, hope you score one this season!


----------



## spookmaster66

Scarecrow Lover said:


> Okay guys, I'm not sure if this is allowed here, but I was hoping you may be able to confirm from somewhere what the majority of haunters think: whether or not the Terror Dog actually has audio?
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> NO AUDIO!!! And Over Way Priced.


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

All right, thanks. But I think you got your words in the quote bubble lol.


----------



## Screaming Demons

Scarecrow Lover said:


> Oh wow. Considering that was a few years ago, I believe, I doubt something like that will happen anytime soon xD. If it did, the Rotten Ringmaster would be a good choice, considering other sites may sell him for considerably less than what "Spirit" is.


I think it was only year before last. I remember because I finally found one for $189 with free shipping.


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

Nice! By the way, let's talk about the new Chuckie doll prop!
https://spirit-halloween-store.fandom.com/wiki/Good_Guys_Chucky_Doll_-_Child's_Play_2


----------



## ghostbust99

I don’t like it tbh, it looks more like a $90 baby doll than the dolls from the movie. Tbh I prefer the older Spencer’s one. All in all, you can’t beat the TOTs Good Guy:


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

ghostbust99 said:


> I don’t like it tbh, it looks more like a $90 baby doll than the dolls from the movie. Tbh I prefer the older Spencer’s one. All in all, you can’t beat the TOTs Good Guy:
> View attachment 712827


I agree. I wish the currently innocent face looked slightly more menacing in disguise.


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

So how would you guys rank the most popular companies _Spirit_ uses? I would go _Seasonal Visions International_, _Gemmy Industries_, _YJ Toys and Crafts_, _Pan Asian Creations_, _Crazy Create_, and _Tekky Toys_, from highest to lowest quality.


----------



## RCIAG

I wonder if they'll release a different scarier Chucky prop once the movie is out? I'm not going to pay $90 for what is basically a Good Guy doll. If you're a collector, I get it, but this one doesn't interest me at any price point.

I'm looking forward to the movie though. I've always enjoyed doll/toy horror movies in general because they just seem so ridonk. I also want to hear Mark Hamill as Chucky. I think if anyone else were doing the voice I might wait to see it.


----------



## ghostbust99

Scarecrow Lover said:


> So how would you guys rank the most popular companies _Spirit_ uses? I would go _Seasonal Visions International_, _Gemmy Industries_, _YJ Toys and Crafts_, _Pan Asian Creations_, _Crazy Create_, and _Tekky Toys_, from highest to lowest quality.


I pretty much agree with your ranking. Crazy Create really depends though, I personally would rank them last as the durability and quality of their props can be pretty subpar most of the time. Especially that vulture. That thing has the quality of a $20 Walmart prop.


----------



## MasqAddikt

RCIAG said:


> I'm not going to pay $90 for what is basically a Good Guy doll. If you're a collector, I get it, but this one doesn't interest me at any price point.


Compared to the doll replica from Trick or Treat Studios, that is actually a bargain. While theirs looks more accurate, it is $500, I believe I can see this one being a big seller, especially with the new movie just out.


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

Ah yes, good point about Crazy Create. As for the doll, it's only a bargain for hardcore fans of the franchise.


----------



## ghostbust99

Oh boy lmao. It’s a repeat of the Towering Boogeyman scenario. Not even an exclusive, and that’s the price without the oversized shipping added on folks ?


----------



## CCdalek

I do wish that instead of another Good Guy doll, we were getting a Buddi doll from the new movie instead. There are already so many Good Guy dolls out there given how long the original Child's Play franchise has been around, and I have yet to see a single Buddi doll replica for sale anywhere.

I know a lot of people have complained about how the new doll looks, but personally I think it looks fine. Also, for me at least (And I would assume for other people as well), seeing the new movie has made me want a Buddi doll, not a Good Guy doll.


----------



## CCdalek

ghostbust99 said:


> Oh boy lmao. It’s a repeat of the Towering Boogeyman scenario. Not even an exclusive, and that’s the price without the oversized shipping added on folks ?
> View attachment 712862


I'm assuming this was Spirit's logic when pricing this:

1 clown with a moving mouth that rocks back and forth: $200.
Another clown with a moving mouth that rocks back and forth: $200.
A screaming toddler: $100.
Total: $500. I'm not surprised given the prices of past non-exclusive Seasonal Visions animatronics Spirit has sold online, like you guys mentioned before.


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

Hold up though. This was the most rickety-looking animatronic to me at the Expo. Now, I don't have any evidence, but do we have many other prices to compare it to right now? $500 is quite a lot, but regardless, this is arguably one of the most complicated animatronics _Spirit Halloween_ has ever sold. I'd say, considering both clowns speak in time with the girl's screams, the mechanisms on both sides would have to be reinforced regarding the rocking motions, and the mouths move, it might not be such a bad thing. In any case, I'd rather purchase this than the Ghostbusters Terror Dog lol. Also, that official video is tripping me up. Stevie's mouth hardly moved but mostly when it did it was to Chatters' phrases. Huh. _Spirit_ has had audio sync issues in the past, so I don't think it's a big deal. And it looks like this one will be online-only as well.

In terms of the animatronic itself, I absolutely love the concept. I'm wondering whether both versions of it will be sold by _Spirit_, but I doubt it. Overall I believe I liked the prototypes more due to the fact that the heads were facing each other, which works with more phrases than if they were performing for an audience. BTW, anyone else think its name was "Skeevy?"

In all, even though two circus-related animatronics have been released, because they're both online-only, perhaps if _Spirit_ doesn't do a clown theme, they still want to gain a potential extra profit with the release of IT: Chapter 2. Anyway, those are just my thoughts on it. Also, the shoes were switched on them, which is interesting, so perhaps the phrases may have been, as well, but I don't think a swap would suit the appearances well.


----------



## bobby2003

ghostbust99 said:


> Oh boy lmao. It’s a repeat of the Towering Boogeyman scenario. Not even an exclusive, and that’s the price without the oversized shipping added on folks ?
> View attachment 712862


I know a few posts back I said they should have carried the tug of war clowns over the ring master, but $500 + oversize shipping They can keep it.


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

bobby2003 said:


> I know a few posts back I said they should have carried the tug of war clowns over the ring master, but $500 + oversize shipping They can keep it.


Lol I'm sure it will still sell well.


----------



## bobby2003

Scarecrow Lover said:


> Lol I'm sure it will still sell well.


It probably will. If I did a clown theme I would want it, but I think I would shop around. Maybe next year they will reskin it with Witches, if they haven't already.


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

bobby2003 said:


> It probably will. If I did a clown theme I would want it, but I think I would shop around. Maybe next year they will reskin it with Witches, if they haven't already.


Ew hopefully not. It doesn't look to me like something that would work with just any characters. With clowns it makes sense, but not with much else.


----------



## Restless Acres

I can't imagine there is much of a market for this prop. There is no market among normals for a $500 animatronic. Those of us who buy Spirit type retail props regularly know that it is just a matter of time before any retail animatronic breaks, this one has THREE times the odds of breaking, and it will take forever to set up. Plus it takes up so much space to display. You can't display it outdoors because of wind and rain; a prop like this could not take any wind. And who has that much space indoors to display it? And people who buy more professional grade props would have no interest.

I just don't see them able to sell any volume of this. And I mentioned earlier that I personally like this prop a lot!


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

Perhaps why they only seem to have purchased one version, that being your more normal interpretation of a clown color scheme rather than the slightly abnormal green. Regardless, I think concept is the most important aspect for an animatronic like this. If the majority like the idea there has got to be at least a few who would consider the purchase. Compared to your average animatronic on the expensive side, most of those factors would be present there, as well. What this one has going for it, though, is that it's produced by _Seasonal Visions International_, arguably the most well-rated company that _Spirit_ deals with. I think, considering the reputation of the vast majority of their animatronics, some people might be willing to take the risk.


----------



## Screaming Demons

The tugging clowns is a copy of a Scare Factory prop, which used zombies. The zombies actually made more sense than clowns.


----------



## CGI Michael Myers

A list of all of the animatronics was leaked. Is it ok if I post it here?


----------



## Restless Acres

You have my permission!


----------



## Restless Acres

Back to the tug o war clowns. I'm not saying they aren't going to sell any. I just don't think there will be much volume sold. Perhaps one of the reasons why it is so expensive (relatively speaking) is because the volume will be so low they need to make more per unit.


----------



## CGI Michael Myers

Restless Acres said:


> You have my permission!


Alright, thanks. Here it is then.

UV Jumping Spider
SVI Wheelz the Unicycle Clown
SVI Puking Clown
GM NBC Sally (revamped, no longer clicks every time she blinks)
Red Ghostly Girl on a swing
PT Evil Triplets
Chucky Doll Replica (is on their website)
Talking Tiffany (is on their website)
YJ Interactive Horror Game
Officially Licensed Friday the 13th Jason Voorhees (said to be similar to the 2008 version with a little more animation)
Officially Licensed Trick 'r Treat Sam (said to be a bump and go animatronic)
Translucent Girl
Clown See Saw
SVI Good Times Clown
SVI Good Times Doll
Stackable Scarecrow
CCL Body Bag
SVI Feed the Clown Game
SVI Clown Car
Haunted Deer Head Plaque (could be fake)
Chucky Doll lifesize replica
Tiffany Doll lifesize replica

Please take this information with a grain of salt everyone!


----------



## CGI Michael Myers

Also here is a blurry picture of one of the displays. It looks like a forest or camping themed display.


----------



## Restless Acres

Thanks. My knee jerk reaction is to be disappointed (especially with all the clowns, many of which are non-exclusive and that we have already seen). And it seems like there is only one theme (unless you count movie linked props as a theme?) But I am sure as they come out I will like many or most of them. And several sound intriguing; clown car, YJ game, stackable scarecrow, feed the clown game.
That is, of course, if this is accurate, which it probably is.
And of course Spirit has many smaller new props every year, zombie babies, etc.


----------



## CGI Michael Myers

Restless Acres said:


> Thanks. My knee jerk reaction is to be disappointed (especially with all the clowns, many of which are non-exclusive and that we have already seen). And it seems like there is only one theme (unless you count movie linked props as a theme?) But I am sure as they come out I will like many or most of them. And several sound intriguing; clown car, YJ game, stackable scarecrow, feed the clown game.
> That is, of course, if this is accurate, which it probably is.
> And of course Spirit has many smaller new props every year, zombie babies, etc.


I'm really excited for the Sam animatronic but the rest I'm taking with a grain of salt.


----------



## Zombie4*

I ordered the Rotten ring master. He will fit in with my kiler clown theme. I'm hoping he holds up at least 1 season for the price.


----------



## ghostbust99

Spirit hates when people leak their props so just be aware of that. I’m 100% sure Sally was revamped because you can no longer hear that loud eye click in the expo video. Really excited about Sam and the new Jason if the list is legit.


----------



## CGI Michael Myers

ghostbust99 said:


> Spirit hates when people leak their props so just be aware of that. I’m 100% sure Sally was revamped because you can no longer hear that loud eye click in the expo video. Really excited about Sam and the new Jason if the list is legit.


Is there a reason why Spirit does not like people doing that? And if they really hate people leaking their stuff then why can people easily find their stuff? If they really didn't want people finding their stuff then Spirit should do a better job at hiding them.


----------



## ghostbust99

CGI Michael Myers said:


> Is there a reason why Spirit does not like people doing that?


Basically because it’s a big secret to them and they don’t like anyone revealing stuff besides themselves. I’ve heard some have possibly received legal threats in the past but I’m not entirely sure about that. Also that Deer Head was just a picture of a CGI render of the Evil Dead deer head that someone found randomly online I believe.


----------



## CGI Michael Myers

ghostbust99 said:


> Basically because it’s a big secret to them and they don’t like anyone revealing stuff besides themselves. I’ve heard some have possibly received legal threats in the past but I’m not entirely sure about that. Also that Deer Head was just a picture of a CGI render of the Evil Dead deer head that someone found randomly online I believe.


Alright, I found the list on Instagram so I'm not the one that leaked them.


----------



## CCdalek

If this is legit, I have some mixed feelings about the props this year. I am VERY excited about the two new licensed props this year, especially Sam. I have wanted to see a licensed Sam for so long! I do wonder what company makes him though. I wish he were more than a bump and go animatronic, as I'm not a big fan of those in general, but I'm still so excited if we're going to have more than Morbid's Tiny Terror Sam from back in 2013! 

Jason makes the list even more believable, if it is the Gemmy version, as I believe Jason has been removed from the Morris Costumes website. Since Pennywise and Freddy are still there, maybe Spirit managed to negotiate with Gemmy and get Jason as an exclusive. If Jason really does have more movement than the 2007 and 2008 versions, he is going to be VERY impressive. I kind of doubt it will have more movement, though, since the original Jason already had head, eye, torso, and arm movement which is a lot.

I know clowns are popular, but personally I am very tired of all the Seasonal Visions clown props nowadays. If there were clown props made by various manufacturers, like in the 2013 Clown Train theme with Tekky, YJ, Tailuxe, Magic Power, and Seasonal Visions props, I'd be more excited about them. The fact that these are all made by SVI, though, there's going to be so little variety and I feel like they're all going to look very similar.

I'm also pretty sad if YJ is only making one animatronic this year, if that's even what the "Interactive Horror Game" is. YJ has always been my top favorite manufacturer at Spirit, tied with Gemmy, and they've also produced props for Spirit longer than most other companies (Aside from Gemmy). I'm glad they will be producing both a life-size Chucky and Tiffany doll as well this year, though. I suppose the Red Ghostly Girl on Swing could be made by them, unless we know otherwise. My next guess for the manufacturer of that prop would be Crazy Create, though. And if it's anything like Menacing Molly, the quality is going to be terrible and it'll have constant mechanical problems.


----------



## ghostbust99

My guess is Sam will be like the bump n’ go Chucky from last year. Trick r’ Treat is one of my favourite movies so I might get him depending on the quality and execution. Jason will most likely be the new Gemmy version given the reasons stated.


----------



## RCIAG

Scarecrow Lover said:


> BTW, anyone else think its name was "Skeevy?"


Yes, one of those clowns is definitely named Skeevy. You can hear it clearly in the Spirit vid. Chatters is the clown with green hair dressed in white & blue, Skeevy is the clown in red.

Chatters & Skeevy. Sounds like a really bad law firm.


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

RCIAG said:


> Yes, one of those clowns is definitely named Skeevy. You can hear it clearly in the Spirit vid. Chatters is the clown with green hair dressed in white & blue, Skeevy is the clown in red.
> 
> Chatters & Skeevy. Sounds like a really bad law firm.


Lol, and that would mean the description was incorrect. And originally Chatters was the one in red and black/green and black, and Skeevy was the clown in white and blue. Hopefully, that stays true, as it fits better it would seem, but considering the shoes were switched, it's not impossible that the phrases were also switched.


----------



## bobby2003

ghostbust99 said:


> Basically because it’s a big secret to them and they don’t like anyone revealing stuff besides themselves. I’ve heard some have possibly received legal threats in the past but I’m not entirely sure about that. Also that Deer Head was just a picture of a CGI render of the Evil Dead deer head that someone found randomly online I believe.


Seems more like clever marketing. Claim it is super secret, then leak it themselves for the free publicity. Add one or two incorrect props to make it look like it could either be a fraud or real.


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

bobby2003 said:


> Seems more like clever marketing. Claim it is super secret, then leak it themselves for the free publicity. Add one or two incorrect props to make it look like it could either be a fraud or real.


If that's true then I hope the "SVI Puking Clown" is incorrect. That just sounds like a horrible idea to me, unless it's something like the Wolf Spitter.


----------



## CGI Michael Myers

bobby2003 said:


> Seems more like clever marketing. Claim it is super secret, then leak it themselves for the free publicity. Add one or two incorrect props to make it look like it could either be a fraud or real.


Spirit does give some popular haunter YouTubers a list of their animatronic line-up so this theory could be possible. But I think they want to keep their stuff a secret so Spirit's competitors do not steal ideas from them.


----------



## CGI Michael Myers

Scarecrow Lover said:


> If that's true then I hope the "SVI Puking Clown" is incorrect. That just sounds like a horrible idea to me, unless it's something like the Wolf Spitter.


Maybe the Puking Clown is a weird fountain of some sort.


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

CGI Michael Myers said:


> Spirit does give some popular haunter YouTubers a list of their animatronic line-up so this theory could be possible. But I think they want to keep their stuff a secret so Spirit's competitors do not steal ideas from them.











Haunters


Haunters are a group of people who build haunted houses. They are professional or amateur, who sometimes are collectors of Spirit Halloween animatronics to use in a haunted house. They are people who review and collect animatronics and props from Spirit Halloween. Many observe and watch Spirit...




spirit-halloween-store.fandom.com
 




This is a list of main haunters ranked by the most subscribers. It doesn't seem like HTJ or others get the lineup revealed. Are you referring to more professional haunters?


----------



## CGI Michael Myers

Scarecrow Lover said:


> Haunters
> 
> 
> Haunters are a group of people who build haunted houses. They are professional or amateur, who sometimes are collectors of Spirit Halloween animatronics to use in a haunted house. They are people who review and collect animatronics and props from Spirit Halloween. Many observe and watch Spirit...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> spirit-halloween-store.fandom.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a list of main haunters ranked by the most subscribers. It doesn't seem like HTJ or others get the lineup revealed. Are you referring to more professional haunters?


I'm talking about the ones that praise Spirit's products like Jadens Videos, Haunt Former, Halloween Haunter, etc.


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

CGI Michael Myers said:


> I'm talking about the ones that praise Spirit's products like Jadens Videos, Haunt Former, Halloween Haunter, etc.


Gotcha. But, wait, HTJ doesn't praise _Spirit_ lol?


----------



## CGI Michael Myers

Scarecrow Lover said:


> Gotcha. But, wait, HTJ doesn't praise _Spirit_ lol?


I don't watch any of their videos so I have no idea.


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

Okay. HTJ has more subscribers than the official _Spirit Halloween_ YouTube channel so checking him out isn't a bad idea. But yeah any particular links revealing that any YouTubers got the lineup revealed to them?


----------



## Restless Acres

I completely forgot that Spirit had a bunch of clowns last year too. What gives? I don't think they really themed around Clowns last year but still they had several large animatronics. Obviously it appears that Clowns will be a theme this year for the big store display.


----------



## CGI Michael Myers

Scarecrow Lover said:


> Okay. HTJ has more subscribers than the official _Spirit Halloween_ YouTube channel so checking him out isn't a bad idea. But yeah any particular links revealing that any YouTubers got the lineup revealed to them?


I don't have any links but the Youtubers I mentioned do tell everyone that they have a list of Spirit's stuff and they usually hint towards things in the comments of a sneak peek video. Just look at the comments of old Spirit sneak peek videos and you'll see some of them give hints and such in-order to hype up the reveal of the animatronic.


----------



## bobby2003

Scarecrow Lover said:


> If that's true then I hope the "SVI Puking Clown" is incorrect. That just sounds like a horrible idea to me, unless it's something like the Wolf Spitter.


I've seen those puking props and I don't see any reason for their existence period. They are like watching a Farrelly brothers movie full of fart jokes, and bathroom humor. So that could go either way. I would say that one doesn't exist, unless it's it does in whiich case it is both an exclusive, and a horrible idea. Has anyone seen a vomiting clown prop on any of the videos from Transworld, or anywhere else that would be mass produced? If I did I would have remembered it because I would have instantly thought to myself. "oh look, they've reskined a puking guy prop to cash in on It."

Also which shill is HTJ? I've unsubscribed from all of them except Haunt Former, but those initials don't ring a bell.


----------



## CGI Michael Myers

bobby2003 said:


> I've seen those puking props and I don't see any reason for their existence period. They are like watching a Farrelly brothers movie full of fart jokes, and bathroom humor. So that could go either way. I would say that one doesn't exist, unless it's it does in whiich case it is both an exclusive, and a horrible idea. Has anyone seen a vomiting clown prop on any of the videos from Transworld, or anywhere else that would be mass produced? If I did I would have remembered it because I would have instantly thought to myself. "oh look, they've reskined a puking guy prop to cash in on It."


I agree and it's probably going to be expensive anyway so there's no real point in buying it.


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

A bunch of clowns? I disagree for the most part. Hopefully the Towering Clown line continues for a few more years, along with the Sitting Scares. Sweet Dreams was sold online only and the original Towering Clown was brought back due to popularity. Hugz was the only new one in stores, and the two clowns just had a small section off to the side in the theme.

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC2Xhc7NgILzoJUIL8yRjo4A
HTJ is entertaining.

And yes I have seen at least one video like that. Not too bad, but not very original. I can think of so many better ideas.


----------



## CGI Michael Myers

Scarecrow Lover said:


> A bunch of clowns? I disagree for the most part. Hopefully the Towering Clown line continues for a few more years, along with the Sitting Scares. Sweet Dreams was sold online only and the original Towering Clown was brought back due to popularity. Hugz was the only new one in stores, and the two clowns just had a small section off to the side in the theme.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC2Xhc7NgILzoJUIL8yRjo4A
> HTJ is entertaining.
> 
> And yes I have seen at least one video like that. Not too bad, but not very original. I can think of so many better ideas.


The new clowns look the same though. I wish Seasonal Visions would make more exotic looking clowns like Wacky Mole or Uncle Charlie.


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

Haha last year's looked very interesting. Considering we only know the names, and not all of them may be genuine, it's definitely too early to tell. Everyone loves Wacky Mole and Uncle Charlie, so if _Spirit _had the means they probably would have rereleased them by now. Perhaps it's too big a feat for the time being and they would like to stick to have licensed return and creating new clowns. In terms of the clowns, perhaps not all will be produced by Seasonal Visions, which leaves room for more "exotic looking" clowns.


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

Congrats on 100 posts lol!


----------



## Restless Acres

bobby2003 said:


> I've seen those puking props and I don't see any reason for their existence period. They are like watching a Farrelly brothers movie full of fart jokes, and bathroom humor. So that could go either way. I would say that one doesn't exist, unless it's it does in whiich case it is both an exclusive, and a horrible idea. Has anyone seen a vomiting clown prop on any of the videos from Transworld, or anywhere else that would be mass produced? If I did I would have remembered it because I would have instantly thought to myself. "oh look, they've reskined a puking guy prop to cash in on It."
> 
> Also which shill is HTJ? I've unsubscribed from all of them except Haunt Former, but those initials don't ring a bell.


Just speculating, but if a prop was exclusive to Spirit, there would be no reason for it to be at Transworld, as it couldn't be sold to any retailer. There would likely be an agreement with Spirit to not display it.


----------



## bobby2003

Scarecrow Lover said:


> ...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC2Xhc7NgILzoJUIL8yRjo4A
> HTJ is entertaining.
> 
> ...


I'll have to subscribe to his channel and check it out.

I forgot I also subscribe to Morris Manor, because I find the review videos he does in that Chicken costume amusing, but he seems to be in the middle of a teenage angst phase and hasn't been posting that much.



Restless Acres said:


> Just speculating, but if a prop was exclusive to Spirit, there would be no reason for it to be at Transworld, as it couldn't be sold to any retailer. There would likely be an agreement with Spirit to not display it.


I would agree with that. If it's an exclusive they would obviously have some agreement in place to keep it under wraps.


----------



## ghostbust99

bobby2003 said:


> Also which shill is HTJ? I've unsubscribed from all of them except Haunt Former, but those initials don't ring a bell.


Yeah I don’t blame you tbh I really don’t like all those haunter kids that buy, repost every video, and praise every Spirit prop just because it’s from Spirit and have nothing bad to say about it even when things are blatantly obvious. It just gets so annoying.


----------



## RCIAG

ghostbust99 said:


> I really don’t like all those haunter kids that buy, repost every video, and praise every Spirit prop just because it’s from Spirit and have nothing bad to say about it even when things are blatantly obvious. It just gets so annoying.


And if you comment about those blatantly obvious things on those vids you get slammed for it. It's weird,cult-like behaviour if ya ask me.

Praise the good stuff but don't pretend to be completely oblivious to something like Sally's eyes making a VERY LOUD CLICKING NOISE when they close. Even the "normals" could hear & see that nonsense.

Though as someone else here said, they seem to have fixed that.


----------



## Restless Acres

It's kind of embarrassing that the demographic that most likes Spirit props are middle School boys. But here I am. Sigh...


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

Haha in a bit of time if that group proves to be loyal then the main age groups will shift to both middle-school boys and young adult men. ?


----------



## Meadow

I want to like Spirit but I don’t find them competitive price wise nor am I thrilled with their stuff. Looks like so far they are going more carnival evil again. Not a theme I’m down with.


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

I'm down with it 100%. People have been begging for one since 2014, and I'm thrilled we might actually get one at last. I don't find them competitive either, but that's because the vast majority of their animatronics are exclusive haha.


----------



## CCdalek

I completely agree with all of you about the praise for Spirit props. There are WAY too many people in that age group who literally praise everything about every single Spirit prop, whether the prop is actually worthy of praise or not. I've noticed that generally the props that are truly deserving of praise receive just as much praise as undeserving props. This is why I always come here to discuss Spirit Halloween products instead of the YouTube comment sections. For the most part, I've found that the people on this forum state their honest opinions about props, no matter where they are sold. You just can't rely on people's reactions to Spirit products on YouTube, since they are so often biased and unreliable.

I must say, though, one YouTuber I occasionally watch shows no bias what-so-ever towards Spirit props. He's the opposite of most YouTubers, and makes videos where he rips into the negatives of every single Spirit sneak peek, to the point where it's humorous. It's gotten to the point where his Sneak Peek reviews are the only ones I watch, since I can always rely on him to point out every single flaw in every prop.

I do admit I'm a bit biased towards Spirit products as well, mostly because their unique and consistent packaging for all their decorations appeals to me as a collector. But I'm definitely not so biased that I am blinded to the negative aspects of their products. I'll always point out the problems I see with props when I notice them, whether they're sold at Spirit or another retailer.


----------



## Meadow

CCdalek said:


> I completely agree with all of you about the praise for Spirit props. There are WAY too many people in that age group who literally praise everything about every single Spirit prop, whether the prop is actually worthy of praise or not. I've noticed that generally the props that are truly deserving of praise receive just as much praise as undeserving props. This is why I always come here to discuss Spirit Halloween products instead of the YouTube comment sections. For the most part, I've found that the people on this forum state their honest opinions about props, no matter where they are sold. You just can't rely on people's reactions to Spirit products on YouTube, since they are so often biased and unreliable.
> 
> I must say, though, one YouTuber I occasionally watch shows no bias what-so-ever towards Spirit props. He's the opposite of most YouTubers, and makes videos where he rips into the negatives of every single Spirit sneak peek, to the point where it's humorous. It's gotten to the point where his Sneak Peek reviews are the only ones I watch, since I can always rely on him to point out every single flaw in every prop.
> 
> I do admit I'm a bit biased towards Spirit products as well, mostly because their unique and consistent packaging for all their decorations appeals to me as a collector. But I'm definitely not so biased that I am blinded to the negative aspects of their products. I'll always point out the problems I see with props when I notice them, whether they're sold at Spirit or another retailer.


Perfectly said. If you like the prop and it’s a good prop, that’s all that matters. There is nothing more disappointing than a crappy prop.


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

CCdalek said:


> I completely agree with all of you about the praise for Spirit props. There are WAY too many people in that age group who literally praise everything about every single Spirit prop, whether the prop is actually worthy of praise or not. I've noticed that generally the props that are truly deserving of praise receive just as much praise as undeserving props. This is why I always come here to discuss Spirit Halloween products instead of the YouTube comment sections. For the most part, I've found that the people on this forum state their honest opinions about props, no matter where they are sold. You just can't rely on people's reactions to Spirit products on YouTube, since they are so often biased and unreliable.
> 
> I must say, though, one YouTuber I occasionally watch shows no bias what-so-ever towards Spirit props. He's the opposite of most YouTubers, and makes videos where he rips into the negatives of every single Spirit sneak peek, to the point where it's humorous. It's gotten to the point where his Sneak Peek reviews are the only ones I watch, since I can always rely on him to point out every single flaw in every prop.
> 
> I do admit I'm a bit biased towards Spirit products as well, mostly because their unique and consistent packaging for all their decorations appeals to me as a collector. But I'm definitely not so biased that I am blinded to the negative aspects of their products. I'll always point out the problems I see with props when I notice them, whether they're sold at Spirit or another retailer.


Haha I think I know who you might be referring to. My memory's kinda fuzzy but were you one of the commenters who commented on that YouTube channel about how you liked how he criticized animatronics, not just praised them? And HTJ and Haunt Former, as well as quite a few others, I can say, seem to show little to no bias toward most products. Haunt Former, I will say, shows a bit more bias than I would like, siding with licensed animatronics and ranking them in his top every season, but other than that he's pretty honest in his critiques.


----------



## ghostbust99

I completely agree with CCDalek tbh, there’s no other way to describe how I feel. I’m unsure of what YouTuber you’re referring to however as I tend to stay away from most sneak peek vids put out by haunters.


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

I can't resist staying away because I like to see differing opinions on every one. I'm subscribed to about 5-8 Haunters that I feel put out honest opinions. Sometimes I don't like when they comment something, such as "there's something wrong with the face, but I don't know what," but overall the thoughts are well-supported.

By the way, thank goodness the Sally animatronic's eye blinking issue was apparently fixed. I believe it's very likely to return in stores for "Spirit." I'm curious to see how they solved it, or if they just took away that feature altogether.


----------



## ghostbust99

Scarecrow Lover said:


> I can't resist staying away because I like to see differing opinions on every one. I'm subscribed to about 5-8 Haunters that I feel put out honest opinions. Sometimes I don't like when they comment something, such as "there's something wrong with the face, but I don't know what," but overall the thoughts are well-supported.
> 
> By the way, thank goodness the Sally animatronic's eye blinking issue was apparently fixed. I believe it's very likely to return in stores for "Spirit." I'm curious to see how they solved it, or if they just took away that feature altogether.


Sally will most likely be available at Home Depot this year too along with Jack, Beetlejuice, and Pennywise as they appeared on the HD website early this year. Do you have a Youtube channel btw?


----------



## Ditsterz

If Sally's eye blinking got fixed thats great. I found Jack to be just as annoying with his mouth clacking so loud when he spoke his phrases. I would have wanted them both but they were too noisy. And I didn't care for Jack's phrases.


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

ghostbust99 said:


> Sally will most likely be available at Home Depot this year too along with Jack, Beetlejuice, and Pennywise as they appeared on the HD website early this year. Do you have a Youtube channel btw?


No I do not, sorry lol, but I very much appreciate how you asked. Would you happen to have one? And I have an account with 10 subscribers because I comment like a paragraph on every other video I watch haha.


----------



## ghostbust99

Scarecrow Lover said:


> No I do not, sorry lol, but I very much appreciate how you asked. Would you happen to have one? And I have an account with 10 subscribers because I comment like a paragraph on every other video I watch haha.


Yes I do lol, check my bio.


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

ghostbust99 said:


> Yes I do lol, check my bio.


Ah, subscribed lol. Nice content!


----------



## bobby2003

CCdalek said:


> ...
> I must say, though, one YouTuber I occasionally watch shows no bias what-so-ever towards Spirit props. He's the opposite of most YouTubers, and makes videos where he rips into the negatives of every single Spirit sneak peek, to the point where it's humorous. It's gotten to the point where his Sneak Peek reviews are the only ones I watch, since I can always rely on him to point out every single flaw in every prop.
> ...


Which channel is that? There used to be some kid called Pumpkin Market that did videos along those lines, then he suddenly became a Spirit Fanboy, deleted all his negative videos, started posting the same lovey dovey drivel as a lot of those kids do. His channel died, then he deleted it.


----------



## CCdalek

Scarecrow Lover said:


> Haha I think I know who you might be referring to. My memory's kinda fuzzy but were you one of the commenters who commented on that YouTube channel about how you liked how he criticized animatronics, not just praised them? And HTJ and Haunt Former, as well as quite a few others, I can say, seem to show little to no bias toward most products. Haunt Former, I will say, shows a bit more bias than I would like, siding with licensed animatronics and ranking them in his top every season, but other than that he's pretty honest in his critiques.


Yes, I did make a comment similar to that on one of his videos, haha. I'm sure there are more than him as well, I just generally don't watch many other haunters for that type of video either. I just believe that sneak peeks are the type of thing where people should make their own decisions based on facts, not other people's opinions.


----------



## CCdalek

bobby2003 said:


> Which channel is that? There used to be some kid called Pumpkin Market that did videos along those lines, then he suddenly became a Spirit Fanboy, deleted all his negative videos, started posting the same lovey dovey drivel as a lot of those kids do. His channel died, then he deleted it.


His channel is called ThatFishGuy, here's an example of one of his sneak peek review videos from last year. It does have some vulgar language (If anyone cares about that) and he does go a little overboard in criticizing the props in this video. However, especially with the first prop he discusses (The vulture), the points he makes are pretty accurate.


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

Ah yes, that was him. It was on the tip of my tongue lol but I couldn't remember. Thanks for linking! I love how he gets so much hate occasionally in the comments just because he talks about the negatives. Just goes to show he might be doing something right.

By the way, I'm curious. I'm not trying to plug the wiki I manage or anything, but is there anyone from this list that you would say gives their most honest opinions? Are there any we missed?

https://spirit-halloween-store.fandom.com/wiki/Haunters


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

Apparently, guys, there was another "leaked" list that featured Egyptians and clowns, but that one seems to not be genuine to me. I heard of one with "Uncle Charlie" returning floating around, but we'll find out if any of them hold any fact in a few days.


----------



## MasqAddikt

I like the quote in your signature, Scarecrow Lover. It could apply to the rumor mill of lists and speculation videos, too.


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

MasqAddikt said:


> I like the quote in your signature, Scarecrow Lover. It could apply to the rumor mill of lists and speculation videos, too.


Haha was that directed at me? I'm just saying, I'd rather have the thread not be dead at any time and bring out meaningful conversations if possible. Say Uncle Charlie does return. What would you think about that? Would you purchase him? Do you have any suspicions about any of the lists and whether any are genuine? Etc. etc. I enjoy speculation, and I enjoy sharing my thoughts. If you do not, I don't particularly care how many notifications you get, if any. In case you didn't know, considering you joined 7 days ago, you are under no obligation to respond.


----------



## bobby2003

CCdalek said:


> His channel is called ThatFishGuy, here's an example of one of his sneak peek review videos from last year. It does have some vulgar language (If anyone cares about that) and he does go a little overboard in criticizing the props in this video. However, especially with the first prop he discusses (The vulture), the points he makes are pretty accurate.


That kid swears like a fishwife, but his criticisms do seem good. I subscribed. We'll see if he posts some new content.


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

bobby2003 said:


> That kid swears like a fishwife, but his criticisms do seem good. I subscribed. We'll see if he posts some new content.


I agree. He doesn't really sound like what I would consider "a kid" in his latest videos lol. He seems to have left out a lot of the later animatronics for 2018, but he was pretty thorough for 2017.


----------



## Restless Acres

Assuming The Vulture you referenced was last year's Spirit one, I am sure I agree. That was incredibly cheap looking for that price. It looked so bad i would not have displayed it even were it free.

As far as buying Uncle Charlie I definitely would. But would they make the head as nicely as his was or would they cheap out? Uncle Charlie was not a perfect prop (it has two separate power requirements) but a very popular one for good reason. Impressive in person. One reason I would never pay an outlandish price for a prop I might want a lot, is the potential (however unlikely) for it to be re-issued. Just today I was looking at one of my white whales, Gemmy's Test Tubes, but I refuse to spend $150 bucks on it because Gemmy SHOULD re-issue it. Not sure what it initially priced at, but i have to believe they could make a profit re-issuing at $40. No?


----------



## CGI Michael Myers

Scarecrow Lover said:


> Apparently, guys, there was another "leaked" list that featured Egyptians and clowns, but that one seems to not be genuine to me. I heard of one with "Uncle Charlie" returning floating around, but we'll find out if any of them hold any fact in a few days.


Do you have a link to that list?


----------



## ghostbust99

Restless Acres said:


> Assuming The Vulture you referenced was last year's Spirit one, I am sure I agree. That was incredibly cheap looking for that price. It looked so bad i would not have displayed it even were it free.
> 
> As far as buying Uncle Charlie I definitely would. But would they make the head as nicely as his was or would they cheap out? Uncle Charlie was not a perfect prop (it has two separate power requirements) but a very popular one for good reason. Impressive in person. One reason I would never pay an outlandish price for a prop I might want a lot, is the potential (however unlikely) for it to be re-issued. Just today I was looking at one of my white whales, Gemmy's Test Tubes, but I refuse to spend $150 bucks on it because Gemmy SHOULD re-issue it. Not sure what it initially priced at, but i have to believe they could make a profit re-issuing at $40. No?


Yes that’s the dollar store quality vulture I was referring to. Gemmy is actually making several new lab props this year but only one has an image so far:
*TABLETOP MISTING LAB BEAKER-Green*








It appears to work like the misting genie lamp that was sold at Lowes last year. Other ones listed include: Tabletop Misting Lab Beaker-Red, and Animated Lab-Bubbling Lighted. The last one could possibly be a rerelease of the test tubes. I guess we’ll just have to wait and see. Not sure where any of them will be sold either. 









The test tubes originally sold for $30 on Buycostumes.com in 2007. I know Spirit also sold them too but I’m unsure if there was a price difference.


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

I'm pleased to see _Gemmy_ returning to make a good amount of items for _Spirit _again after such a long hiatus. Uncle Charlie's such an old animatronic, regardless of how many people support its return, it's unlikely at best. The Freddy is the most plausible. That Vulture was definitely not worth its price, but then again neither were most animatronics from last season. As for a link, no sir the list was deleted after appearing briefly with the others. I believe a few people who've seen it have copied it but I'm still waiting on responses. Best to leave that one as is.

I agree with the reissue wariness, but if Freddy really does make a return then _Spirit_ either will most likely stick to licensed for a bit or it was just a coincidence. The people who really seem to luck out are those who purchased clown animatronics from _Spirit _over the years. Those ones in particular go for 3 times or more their original price.


----------



## MasqAddikt

Scarecrow Lover said:


> Haha was that directed at me? I'm just saying, I'd rather have the thread not be dead at any time and bring out meaningful conversations if possible. Say Uncle Charlie does return. What would you think about that? Would you purchase him? Do you have any suspicions about any of the lists and whether any are genuine? Etc. etc. I enjoy speculation, and I enjoy sharing my thoughts. If you do not, I don't particularly care how many notifications you get, if any. In case you didn't know, considering you joined 7 days ago, you are under no obligation to respond.


I pay a compliment and _this_ is what happens? I thought that what I said would be pretty easily understood, with the discussion going about all of the Youtube sycophants. This right here is exactly why I tend to avoid forums. Way to make a new member feel welcome. Be proud of yourself and your current fifty-some posts.


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

Haha keep in mind it's pretty difficult to understand what someone means over text. For example, I can't even tell if you meant the last part as in I'm justifiably condescending or I don't have that many posts. I think I handled it maturely regardless, and rereading it I don't see how I offended anyone unless they were looking for it. Also keep in mind how you typed that compliment as your second post in this thread, right after my sharing of another apparent leaked list, and no responses to my Haunter post. I don't know for sure, but if you were in that situation I'm pretty sure you would do a double take as well.

BTW I liked the post in the off chance it was really a compliment anyway lol.

I guess the bottom line is thanks, I guess haha.

My post number is irrelevant because I joined for one thing and one thing only, a _Spirit Halloween_ discussion. For the record, I _am _proud of how I attempt, at the very least, to put detail into my posts, and I'm glad I think that I have engaged in some great conversations here.


----------



## Restless Acres

Removed comment.


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

Removed comment lol?


----------



## ghostbust99

Can we please just continue this conversation in a civil manner?

Apparently Spirit is selling these two hanging props also already available at At Home (the Clown has a different outfit though)


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

Oh yes lol. As for the hanging props, do you have links if possible? (The images appear to not be showing up for me.)


----------



## ghostbust99

I’m not sure why my images glitched out and won’t show up anymore. Here’s the links however:

https://www.spirithalloween.com/pro...-clown/176653.uts?relationType=recentlyViewed

https://www.spirithalloween.com/pro...-clown/176655.uts?relationType=recentlyViewed

(The links say sold out because they are new and not available to order yet)


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

All right well for new props they seem pretty mediocre lol. Hold up, $59.99 for the clown and $49.99 for the skull and hands in cloth?! The 5 foot scarecrow clown which was enormous and pretty impressive from a few years back was only $39.99, now $23.99. And wait a second, the 5 foot clown with *three phrases*, a *kicking animation*, and *light-up eyes*, from 2016 was also only $39.99, now $23.99, and with possibly even more phrases.

Oh wait, I forgot this is _Spirit_ we're talking about and they mark down their very good, old props and severely overprice the new ones, often times giving them even less, to no, animation.

And four new Chucky franchise talking dolls/replicas? Hmmm.... this look like excessive milking to anyone else?

If the online animatronics are any indication, as much as I want a circus theme, I might not be able to afford many of the clowns haha.


----------



## ghostbust99

Scarecrow Lover said:


> All right well for new props they seem pretty mediocre lol. Hold up, $59.99 for the clown and $49.99 for the skull and hands in cloth?! The 5 foot scarecrow clown which was enormous and pretty impressive from a few years back was only $39.99. And wait a second, the 5 foot clown with *three phrases*, a *kicking animation*, and *light-up eyes*, from 2016 was also only $39.99, now $23.99, and with possibly even more phrases.
> 
> And four new Chucky franchise talking dolls/replicas? Hmmm.... this look like excessive milking to anyone else?


As for the Chucky dolls it’s probably due to the remake however none of them are based on the Buddi doll. The talking Tiffany was revealed a couple months ago and the “lifesize Chucky” is most likely that subpar looking Good Guy doll. As for the other two I’m not sure.


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

Haha yeah I expected _Spirit_ to release more "Chucky" props than usual with that remake recently released. Hopefully this spells good news for some Pennywise-themed props.


----------



## CGI Michael Myers

Scarecrow Lover said:


> All right well for new props they seem pretty mediocre lol. Hold up, $59.99 for the clown and $49.99 for the skull and hands in cloth?! The 5 foot scarecrow clown which was enormous and pretty impressive from a few years back was only $39.99, now $23.99. And wait a second, the 5 foot clown with *three phrases*, a *kicking animation*, and *light-up eyes*, from 2016 was also only $39.99, now $23.99, and with possibly even more phrases.
> 
> Oh wait, I forgot this is _Spirit_ we're talking about and they mark down their very good, old props and severely overprice the new ones, often times giving them even less, to no, animation.
> 
> And four new Chucky franchise talking dolls/replicas? Hmmm.... this look like excessive milking to anyone else?
> 
> If the online animatronics are any indication, as much as I want a circus theme, I might not be able to afford many of the clowns haha.


Well the new Child's Play movie did come out so they're trying to profit off of it which isn't a bad thing as long as the products are good.


----------



## ghostbust99

Scarecrow Lover said:


> Haha yeah I expected _Spirit_ to release more "Chucky" props than usual with that remake recently released. Hopefully this spells good news for some Pennywise-themed props.


Well there is the Gemmy Pennywise being sold at Home Depot most likely.


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

Oh yes. Not necessarily a bad thing, as I'd have to wait to see how good they were before I could legitimately say I love or hate them. Four just seems like overkill though. As for the Gemmy Pennywise, indeed, it seems pretty good quality, so I'll probably go see it in person at some point.


----------



## CGI Michael Myers

ghostbust99 said:


> As for the Chucky dolls it’s probably due to the remake however none of them are based on the Buddi doll. The talking Tiffany was revealed a couple months ago and the “lifesize Chucky” is most likely that subpar looking Good Guy doll. As for the other two I’m not sure.


Man I would love a Buddi doll prop especially if it is a animatronic. I know everyone hates the look of him but I'm getting sick of all of the Bride of Chucky props.


----------



## CGI Michael Myers

Scarecrow Lover said:


> Oh yes. Not necessarily a bad thing, as I'd have to wait to see how good they were before I could legitimately say I love or hate them. Four just seems like overkill though. As for the Gemmy Pennywise, indeed, it seems pretty good quality, so I'll probably go see it in person at some point.


I'm not a big fan of the new Pennywise animatronic. If he had a moving mouth then he would be 10 times better.


----------



## CGI Michael Myers

I also hope Spirit, Gemmy, or some other company makes a Michael Myers animatronic based off the 2018 Halloween movie for 2020 since a new Halloween movie is coming out that year.


----------



## bobby2003

ghostbust99 said:


> I’m not sure why my images glitched out and won’t show up anymore. Here’s the links however:
> 
> https://www.spirithalloween.com/pro...-clown/176653.uts?relationType=recentlyViewed
> 
> https://www.spirithalloween.com/pro...-clown/176655.uts?relationType=recentlyViewed
> 
> (The links say sold out because they are new and not available to order yet)
> 
> View attachment 713062
> View attachment 713063


I think there was some temporary issue with images which appears to be fixed. Back to the thread. Those things look like crap. I'd expect to find that cheap crap at Party City, not Spirit Halloween.


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

Haha of course I'd expect to find that cheap crap at _Spirit Halloween_, but I would also expect it to have a reasonable price. But nope, since it's Spirit, everything has to be $50 or more if it's even remotely decent.

Also, _Party City's_ been getting a small amount of very very old animatronics, I believe mostly _Tekky Toys_ right now, that used to be exclusive to _Spirit Halloween_ in like, 2010. That was last season. Hmm, this might just provide even more evidence to support not purchasing something with a hefty price tag for rarity because it just might return a few years later. I believe one or two other retailers might be getting a few of those, as well, which is interesting.

And only two of the Burlap Horror left. R.I.P., because almost everything else that sold out from 2019 was brought back.


----------



## ghostbust99

Both of those are made by Sunstar which explains the cheapness. Spirit seems to be slowly dropping Tekky products every year. I know Morbid Enterprises’ products were reduced to being sold at party/discount Halloween stores mostly and it’s not hard to see why. Their products are just generally poor quality all over the place. Tekky on the other hand is still making relatively good quality items however.


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

ghostbust99 said:


> Both of those are made by Sunstar which explains the cheapness. Spirit seems to be slowly dropping Tekky products every year. I know Morbid Enterprises’ products were reduced to being sold at party/discount Halloween stores mostly and it’s not hard to see why. Their products are just generally poor quality all over the place. Tekky on the other hand is still making relatively good quality items however.


I'd consider _Tekky_ the best at what it is. For its category, it's pretty superb. You've got _Seasonal Visions_ mostly sticking to typically slow-moving or otherwise general creepiness and _Gemmy Industries_ focusing on licensed with your average movement, but _Tekky_ does a lot of jump scares. Although some of the item quality is questionable, if an animatronic that did sudden motions whenever activated, constantly, lasted more than one season, I'd say that's a good achievement.

As for the other companies, they're pretty meh, with about one, if that, of the animatronics they produce each season being extra unique for me.

If _Spirit_ moves forward with SVI being their "main," kind of, I wouldn't grieve. As it is, if that apparent leaked list is any indication, every clown is SVI lol, which is not a bad thing in my opinion.

YJ Toys and Crafts, Pan Asian Creations, Crazy Create, etc., are all right companies, but if fewer and fewer animatronics are produced exclusively for _Spirit _going forward it might not necessarily be all that bad.


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

Guys, there has been a massive price drop for the *10 Foot* *Towering Reaper*. From *$249.99* to only *$124.99*. Best price change I've seen in ages. Of course, there's still shipping fees, but if you can get a coupon with this, this is the best deal you're gonna get.

https://www.spirithalloween.com/product/163719.uts

*6 Foot Pennywise* only *$99.99* from *$199.99* as well.

https://www.spirithalloween.com/product/104873.uts

In addition, there are quite a few very good deals on smaller animatronics. What is this sorcery?!


----------



## CGI Michael Myers

A picture was leaked of a new Trick 'r Treat Sam hanging prop which almost confirms that the bump 'n go Sam is a thing.


----------



## Restless Acres

They usually have one last clearance type sale right before they drop all of the new stuff.


----------



## Restless Acres

Just checked it out. Pretty disappointing as usual. Other than the Reaper, which I know little about, it is just stuff that was radically overpriced to begin with. Check it out, but don't get your hopes up too much.
I actually took part in this two (3?) Years ago, buying Roaming Bear. He's a little cheap.


----------



## Restless Acres

Looked at the Reaper online. The discounted price is probably the right price. This prop looks pretty cheap and the only thing that appears to recommend it is pure height. The video on Spirit's website only showed movement of the head, and that from side to side. I like it when props like this move both chest and head in opposition to one another, but maybe a prop this tall could not handle torso instability. All of the 7 foot props I have purchased were essentially 5.5' props with an added pair of vertical frame pipes. I do not know what they did to get 10 feet out of this one, just saying.


----------



## ghostbust99

That hanging Sam looks really good, can’t wait to see the roaming one. I wonder what audio it will have? Sam never talks in the movie and only makes squealing and breathing noises as well a surprised “OoOo?” after Mr Kreeg aims his rifle at him during their fight.


----------



## CGI Michael Myers

ghostbust99 said:


> That hanging Sam looks really good, can’t wait to see the roaming one. I wonder what audio it will have? Sam never talks in the movie and only makes squealing and breathing noises as well a surprised “OoOo?” after Mr Kreeg aims his rifle at him during their fight.


I'm guessing it'll play the soundtrack from the movie.


----------



## CGI Michael Myers

I found more prop names on Instagram.

YJ Billy Butcherson
SVI Mummy Fogger
CC ZB Don't Eat That
CC Door Opening Mechanism
MPC 55in Animated Hanging Nurse

Also, one of the Trick 'r Treat Sam props is made by a company called PT. I have no idea what PT stands for so it would be appreciated if someone could help me with that.


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

The Reaper and those other props _should_ be priced at what they are now, but they won't ever be again if they live through the sale. That's why this is such a good deal. The Roaming Creepy Bear animatronic is probably one of their worst sellers. As for PT, it could stand for _Party Time Costume_, which made the Burlap Horror Scarecrow last year.

And a Mummy prop? Hmm, perhaps that Egyptian list wasn't completely false lol.


----------



## CGI Michael Myers

Scarecrow Lover said:


> The Reaper and those other props _should_ be priced at what they are now, but they won't ever be again if they live through the sale. That's why this is such a good deal. The Roaming Creepy Bear animatronic is probably one of their worst sellers. As for PT, it could stand for _Party Time Costume_, which made the Burlap Horror Scarecrow last year.
> 
> And a Mummy prop? Hmm, perhaps that Egyptian list wasn't completely false lol.


Yeah I did manage to find that list you were talking about and most of the stuff sounds like it was made up.


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

Gotcha. There have been a few other lists from months ago that also seem false. Right now, the list you revealed seems to be the most likely.


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

Are there any "Spirit Halloween" FANDOM sites that I should have an account on? We've got this thread every year, the Spirit Halloween Wiki (come join!), and about a dozen Haunter channels. We also have a website full of "Spirit Halloween" GIFs and images. Hmm, do you guys know of anyone else, perhaps like an honest blog, that digs into "Spirit Halloween" animatronics? I know of this one. https://animatronichalloween.com/category/2019-spirit-halloween/


----------



## CGI Michael Myers

Bad news everyone, the animatronic Jason Voorhees may not happen due to the legal battle between Sean Cunningham & Horror Inc.

This article explains it all.









The Messy ‘Friday the 13th’ Legal Battle Claims NECA’s Action Figure Line as Its Latest Victim


The legal battle between Sean Cunningham & Horror Inc. and screenwriter Victor Miller over the rights to the Friday the 13th franchise continues to be a total nightmare, with the most recent update coming earlier this month. To make a long story short, Cunningham & Horror Inc. have taken the...




bloody-disgusting.com


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

Link's not working for me but I think I found it with a bit of searching. https://bloody-disgusting.com/toys/...laims-necas-action-figure-line-latest-victim/

Edit: Okay either you fixed the link or it took ages for it to show up lol.

Ouch, certainly bad news... but if not everything on that list was false we might get a different one altogether. If it's genuine, then it could still be released with our being so close to the sneak peek season. If neither of those, then we might be one animatronic short this year haha.


----------



## CGI Michael Myers

Scarecrow Lover said:


> Links not working for me but I think I found it with a bit of searching. https://bloody-disgusting.com/toys/...laims-necas-action-figure-line-latest-victim/
> 
> Ouch, certainly bad news... but if not everything on that list was false we might get a different one altogether. If it's genuine, then it could still be released with our being so close to the sneak peek season. If neither of those, then we might be one animatronic short this year haha.


I fixed it


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

https://animatronichalloween.com/ru...ronic-returning-to-spirit-halloween-for-2019/ 

Is the "Sold Out" thing appearing on the listing because it's either new for 2019 or just a very old listing?


----------



## ghostbust99

Here’s what seems to be legit based on various lists from Instagram:

UV Jumping Spider
GM NBC Sally (revamped, no longer clicks every time she blinks)
Red Ghostly Girl on a swing
PT Evil Triplets
Good Guy Doll Replica (is on their website)
Talking Tiffany (is on their website)
YJ Interactive Horror Game
GM Friday the 13th Jason Voorhees (might not happen due to legal battle)
Bump n’ Go Trick 'r Treat Sam
Hanging Sam
Translucent Girl
Clown See Saw
Stackable Scarecrow
CCL Body Bag
CC ZB Don't Eat That
CC Door Opening Mechanism
MPC 55in Animated Hanging Nurse
Sunstar Hanging Animated Clown
Sunstar Animated Hanging Reaper

Sold Out appears because it’s not an active publicly accessible link from the main site yet for new props. Older props will say sold out as well. I don’t believe Cerberus will return but you never know.


----------



## CGI Michael Myers

Scarecrow Lover said:


> Link's not working for me but I think I found it with a bit of searching. https://bloody-disgusting.com/toys/...laims-necas-action-figure-line-latest-victim/
> 
> Edit: Okay either you fixed the link or it took ages for it to show up lol.
> 
> Ouch, certainly bad news... but if not everything on that list was false we might get a different one altogether. If it's genuine, then it could still be released with our being so close to the sneak peek season. If neither of those, then we might be one animatronic short this year haha.


My school laptop has the website blocked since it contains the word "bloody" so I had to use my phone which I'm not used to.


----------



## CGI Michael Myers

Scarecrow Lover said:


> https://animatronichalloween.com/ru...ronic-returning-to-spirit-halloween-for-2019/
> 
> Is the "Sold Out" thing appearing on the listing because it's either new for 2019 or just a very old listing?


The list I found only has the name of the props and the companies that made them. Heres the picture of the list if you want to see it for yourself.


----------



## bobby2003

CGI Michael Myers said:


> Bad news everyone, the animatronic Jason Voorhees may not happen due to the legal battle between Sean Cunningham & Horror Inc.
> 
> This article explains it all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Messy ‘Friday the 13th’ Legal Battle Claims NECA’s Action Figure Line as Its Latest Victim
> 
> 
> The legal battle between Sean Cunningham & Horror Inc. and screenwriter Victor Miller over the rights to the Friday the 13th franchise continues to be a total nightmare, with the most recent update coming earlier this month. To make a long story short, Cunningham & Horror Inc. have taken the...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bloody-disgusting.com


That article states "Only in-development product will still be released", but that probably only means that there will be a protracted legal fight over exactly what "in-development" means.


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

Haha it blocked the website for "bloody?" And R.I.P. a lot of clowns in that they didn't appear in your legit list. They still have a chance.


----------



## CGI Michael Myers

bobby2003 said:


> That article states "Only in-development product will still be released", but that probably only means that there will be a protracted legal fight over exactly what "in-development" means.


The new Jason Voorhees may still have a chance then since it was in development before this legal battle targeted merchandise but we will probably never see another Jason animatronic in the future until this legal battle is sorted out.


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

Exactly my thoughts.


----------



## CGI Michael Myers

Scarecrow Lover said:


> Haha it blocked the website for "bloody?" And R.I.P. a lot of clowns in that they didn't appear in your legit list. They still have a chance.


We might still see some new clown animatronics for this season for multiple reasons. One, the last couple of clown animatronics sold well and two, Spirit would probably want to profit off of the new IT movie.

And yeah my school laptop has everything blocked that contains harsh words. Cracker Barrel's website is even blocked because it contains the word cracker. ?‍♂


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

_bruh_ you're joking. Where do you live, California? The only thing blocked on my school laptop when I was young was the Urban Dictionary, and legit, nothing else, even pretty offensive, that I searched up. Haha as for the clowns, I didn't know they sold well. Am I missing something or did I just forget to check for new reviews on them, in which case they probably got 5 stars from Haunter kids who "loved the look." Anyway, with IT: Chapter 2, it is more likely than it has ever been.


----------



## CGI Michael Myers

Scarecrow Lover said:


> _bruh_ you're joking. Where do you live, California? The only thing blocked on my school laptop when I was young was the Urban Dictionary, and legit, nothing else, even pretty offensive, that I searched up. Haha as for the clowns, I didn't know they sold well. Am I missing something or did I just forget to check for new reviews on them, in which case they probably got 5 stars from Haunter kids who "loved the look." Anyway, with IT: Chapter 2, it is more likely than it has ever been.


No, I do not live in Cali, I go to a very strict high school that's in the midwest. And the Towering Clown animatronic and Sitting Scare Clown has sold well for two years straight. I also think Hugz the Clown has also sold well but I'm not really sure about that.


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

Oh I thought you were referring to the 2019 clowns. Hugz sold incredibly well, but I'm not sure about the other two. The Sitting Scare Clown, you say? I had no clue, but I assumed the returning for 2018 Towering Clown would sell well again. Neither of the latter two sold out, however, unlike Hugz.


----------



## CGI Michael Myers

Scarecrow Lover said:


> Oh I thought you were referring to the 2019 clowns. Hugz sold incredibly well, but I'm not sure about the other two. The Sitting Scare Clown, you say? I had no clue, but I assumed the returning for 2018 Towering Clown would sell well again. Neither of the latter two sold out, however, unlike Hugz.


Sitting Scare Clown and Towering Clown both at least sold out once. In 2017 Towering Clown sold out in mid-October or maybe even earlier causing people to go nuts over him. Scalpers on Ebay even sold him for crazy prices. I don't exactly remember when Sitting Scare Clown sold out but I do know he at least sold out once. There was also that Lil Zappy animatronic that sold out as well but he was never put back in stock for some strange reason.


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

Yeah, I know all about Towering Clown haha. He was gone in like the first week in a bunch of stores. I was referring more to 2018 for both of them. Lil' Zappy was a tabletop, so I'm quite glad he didn't return. Tabletops and Zombie Babies are not equal and never will be and they should not be held in the same regard as life size animatronics.


----------



## CGI Michael Myers

Scarecrow Lover said:


> Yeah, I know all about Towering Clown haha. He was gone in like the first week in a bunch of stores. I was referring more to 2018 for both of them. Lil' Zappy was a tabletop, so I'm quite glad he didn't return. Tabletops and Zombie Babies are not equal and never will be and they should not be held in the same regard as life size animatronics.


Zappy really isn't a bad tabletop though so I don't exactly understand why Spirit discontinued him so soon.


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

I agree, and considering he got a sneak peek Spirit probably considered him to be a good prop.


----------



## ghostbust99

I wasn’t really a fan of him tbh considering his lack of animation and $50 price tag here in Canada.


----------



## CGI Michael Myers

ghostbust99 said:


> I wasn’t really a fan of him tbh considering his lack of animation and $50 price tag here in Canada.


Yeah, he isn't the best since he lacked animation, was to quiet, and they used a sticker for the high voltage box.


----------



## CGI Michael Myers

One of the leakers on Instagram posted this. It almost looks like they viewing the files on Spirit Halloween's website. Is this how leakers got the names of the many new animatronics? And does anyone know how this person managed to pull up the files?


----------



## ghostbust99

Looks like they hacked it.


----------



## Screaming Demons

CGI Michael Myers said:


> One of the leakers on Instagram posted this. It almost looks like they viewing the files on Spirit Halloween's website. Is this how leakers got the names of the many new animatronics? And does anyone know how this person managed to pull up the files?
> View attachment 713168


Over the years there have been lots of people who have found things they weren't supposed to see by typing the basic web address and then what sounded like promising phrases after it (www.spirit.com/new2019products).

Not necessarily Spirit but all sorts of companies. The web designers will put up pages without links to them to see how they look and people stumble across them.


----------



## Screaming Demons

I wasn't expecting that to actually link anywhere but I had to check it after posting. It would have been hilarious if it worked.


----------



## ghostbust99

Seriously though that person literally hacked Spirit’s website. Usually the leakers change a few things in the URL to find the pages for new stuff but that person took it too far honestly. I hope Spirit catches him.


----------



## CGI Michael Myers

ghostbust99 said:


> Seriously though that person literally hacked Spirit’s website. Usually the leakers change a few things in the URL to find the pages for new stuff but that person took it too far honestly. I hope Spirit catches him.


I can report him since I follow his Instagram account.


----------



## ghostbust99

CGI Michael Myers said:


> I can report him since I follow his Instagram account.


Apparently it’s a thing called “inspect element”. That he used. I guess he didn’t hack it.


----------



## CGI Michael Myers

ghostbust99 said:


> Apparently it’s a thing called “inspect element”. That he used. I guess he didn’t hack it.


Well I guess he's lucky I didn't report him yet then.


----------



## bobby2003

There's nothing illegal about this at all. The photo appears to just be using the standard developers tools built into practically every browser. Can you post a link to the person's Instagram?


----------



## CGI Michael Myers

bobby2003 said:


> There's nothing illegal about this at all. The photo appears to just be using the standard developers tools built into practically every browser. Can you post a link to the person's Instagram?











Lil Oreo (@jpvideoshalloween) • Instagram photos and videos


130 Followers, 78 Following, 31 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Lil Oreo (@jpvideoshalloween)




www.instagram.com


----------



## SlayKnotV1

are there pics of the bump 'n go sam? also what is the 
GM Friday the 13th Jason Voorhees?


----------



## ghostbust99

SlayKnotV1 said:


> are there pics of the bump 'n go sam? also what is the
> GM Friday the 13th Jason Voorhees?


No pics of Sam yet unfortunately just the hanging one. The Jason is the new Gemmy life size version.


----------



## ghostbust99

A new animatronic has been revealed


----------



## Screaming Demons

Broken Spine Girl was the perfect name for that prop first time around. She was broken when I saw it in my local store two days after it opened.


----------



## SlayKnotV1

ghostbust99 said:


> No pics of Sam yet unfortunately just the hanging one. The Jason is the new Gemmy life size version.



Are there pics if the hanging Sam and jason?


----------



## CGI Michael Myers

SlayKnotV1 said:


> Are there pics if the hanging Sam and jason?


There's a picture of hanging Sam but no pictures of the Jason animatronic yet.


----------



## CGI Michael Myers

Spirit will be selling more YJ door knockers this year. One is called Evil Clown Door Knocker and the other one is called Skeleton Door Knocker. Spirit will also be selling two different types of fog machines for the fogging coffin, one is a low lying fog machine and the other one is a 400w fog machine. Both are made by Seasonal Design.


----------



## Restless Acres

Screaming Demons said:


> Broken Spine Girl was the perfect name for that prop first time around. She was broken when I saw it in my local store two days after it opened.


I bought one maybe three years ago, in store. It was NIB, never opened. I opened it to test, but man was it a complex looking assembly. I got distracted by an issue and put it back without ever assembling. Hopefully it works whenever I get around to displaying. Won't be this year as are doing Toxic.


----------



## CCdalek

Bloodthirsty Betty is not the type of prop I'm interested in purchasing, just because I'm not a big fan of the possessed children props in general. I do find it very neat how there are multiple ways to display it, though. Both hanging her on the wall and having her kneeling on the table work well and provide different types of scares. I wonder if she's made by Tekky, since it appears to have the exact same mechanism as the "Sitting Scare" props (Or at least a very similar one).


----------



## ghostbust99

CCdalek said:


> Bloodthirsty Betty is not the type of prop I'm interested in purchasing, just because I'm not a big fan of the possessed children props in general. I do find it very neat how there are multiple ways to display it, though. Both hanging her on the wall and having her kneeling on the table work well and provide different types of scares. I wonder if she's made by Tekky, since it appears to have the exact same mechanism as the "Sitting Scare" props (Or at least a very similar one).


She’s made by Crazy Create/Grand Talent. That’s gonna say a lot about the quality lol. I hate how the haunter kids are calling this their favourite prop of the year when it’s literally the first one revealed. Then again they do that with everything.


----------



## CCdalek

CGI Michael Myers said:


> A picture was leaked of a new Trick 'r Treat Sam hanging prop which almost confirms that the bump 'n go Sam is a thing.
> View attachment 713081


I am DEFINITELY picking up that hanging Sam this year. He looks amazing! It's so nice to see more Trick 'r Treat props coming, too, since it's such a great movie and there are so few props out there (As far as I know, Morbid Enterprises was the only company to make any until now). Sam is such a cute yet creepy character! I'm very excited to see the Bump 'n Go version too. I hope it looks as nice as this one!


----------



## CCdalek

ghostbust99 said:


> She’s made by Crazy Create/Grand Talent. That’s gonna say a lot about the quality lol. I hate how the haunter kids are calling this their favourite prop of the year when it’s literally the first one revealed. Then again they do that with everything.


Oh no, that's a VERY bad sign for the quality, haha. It'll probably be another Menacing Molly disaster in that case. I'm very annoyed that so many people are calling it their favorite prop already, too. Like you said they seem to do that with every new prop, though. I've literally seen some of them say every new sneak peek is their new favorite prop the past few years.


----------



## bobby2003

ghostbust99 said:


> She’s made by Crazy Create/Grand Talent. That’s gonna say a lot about the quality lol. I hate how the haunter kids are calling this their favourite prop of the year when it’s literally the first one revealed. Then again they do that with everything.





CCdalek said:


> Oh no, that's a VERY bad sign for the quality, haha. It'll probably be another Menacing Molly disaster in that case. I'm very annoyed that so many people are calling it their favorite prop already, too. Like you said they seem to do that with every new prop, though. I've literally seen some of them say every new sneak peek is their new favorite prop the past few years.



Sometimes I wonder if Spirit Halloween hands out talking points to some of the YouTube fanboys with large subscriber counts.


----------



## ghostbust99

bobby2003 said:


> Sometimes I wonder if Spirit Halloween hands out talking points to some of the YouTube fanboys with large subscriber counts.


I’ve heard they “sponsor” a few of them and some have received free packages at times from what I remember.


----------



## CGI Michael Myers

bobby2003 said:


> Sometimes I wonder if Spirit Halloween hands out talking points to some of the YouTube fanboys with large subscriber counts.


Spirit gives them a list of their animatronic line up early and they have given Davids Tv all of their animatronics to show off as well.


----------



## CGI Michael Myers

Cerberus is back. Out of everything they have ever made they decide to bring back an animatronic that has already been sold for 2 years straight? Why can't they bring back the older animatronics that are highly requested like Uncle Charlie or Wacky Mole?


----------



## Restless Acres

True, those props are more in demand. For effect, though, Cerberus is up there for retail animatronics, my opinion. I have scores of life-sized yet I choose Cerberus to great Trick or Treaters as they enter my front porch.


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

Damn. Perhaps if that list was genuine than "Spirit" had to create a returning animatronic under short notice or it was a backup. Or they just decided to give us garbage because they want to set the bar lower for returning animatronics.


----------



## Restless Acres

Cerberus is a very effective prop at night, with or without fog. For $130 bucks with coupon (if in store)? My brother took me and my three kids to Pizzeria Uno's last night and it was $99.


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

Oh no no. It's a cheap $190.

https://www.spirithalloween.com/product/46478.uts


----------



## CGI Michael Myers

Restless Acres said:


> Cerberus is a very effective prop at night, with or without fog. For $130 bucks with coupon (if in store)? My brother took me and my three kids to Pizzeria Uno's last night and it was $99.


I don't think Cerberus will be in stores so you cannot get him for a good deal.


----------



## Restless Acres

Still. Have you seen it at night, in person, properly situated? The eyes lit up yellow/orange and the heads rolling? I have scores of large props, probably a hundred or more (all just retail animatronics) and probably fifty or sixty large Spirit boxed ones. I have not displayed them all, but of the ones I have displayed, I cannot offhand recall one that got more comments or interest than Cerberus.

The heads are well made, but I get it that it's other parts are not impressive. The quirky wood base that some of these props have, the shapeless pelt, the tripod leg, etc, but this is an effective prop, worth the (relatively low) price.


----------



## CGI Michael Myers

Restless Acres said:


> Still. Have you seen it at night, in person, properly situated? The eyes lit up yellow/orange and the heads rolling? I have scores of large props, probably a hundred or more (all just retail animatronics) and probably fifty or sixty large Spirit boxed ones. I have not displayed them all, but of the ones I have displayed, I cannot offhand recall one that got more comments or interest than Cerberus.
> 
> The heads are well made, but I get it that it's other parts are not impressive. The quirky wood base that some of these props have, the shapeless pelt, the tripod leg, etc, but this is an effective prop, worth the (relatively low) price.


I have never seen one in person but it is a cool animatronic.


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

I guess we just have to agree to disagree. I cannot argue with your display results and traction with your audiences, but personally, it's not one I can appreciate as much as some of the others.


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

Okay well that 6 Foot Pennywise sold out fast, with good reason, I think, considering the $100 mark-down price tag. Towering Reaper's still on if anyone wants him haha. Although I must say, for him to be the only other animatronic marked down besides a few very old ones, there may be a reason. If not for storage reasons with his boxes being enormous than because, as implied in this thread previously, he may be prone to breaking. All of this is just speculation, though, and I'm a total hypocrite because I would buy him without hesitation if not for the fact that there's just no room for a Halloween decoration of that size at the time haha.


----------



## CGI Michael Myers

Someone found another animatronic name on Spirit's website. It's called 6.5 Ft Ultra Violet Clown. Could this be a placeholder name for Wacky Mole? I kind of dought it tbh.


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

Link please? Is the name confirmed? Also, Double Trouble's returning, but everyone kinda expected that.


----------



## CGI Michael Myers

Scarecrow Lover said:


> Link please? Is the name confirmed? Also, Double Trouble's returning, but everyone kinda expected that.


I cannot send you a link since the account is private but ill post a picture.


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

Nice. And what are your secrets haha? Is _Instagram_ just a giant cheat sheet for _Spirit Halloween_ reveals lol? Or do you have really good sources?


----------



## CGI Michael Myers

Scarecrow Lover said:


> Nice. And what are your secrets haha? Is _Instagram_ just a giant cheat sheet for _Spirit Halloween_ reveals lol? Or do you have really good sources?


I follow private Instagram accounts that somehow leak Spirit's stuff. I wouldn't really call them credible sources but they seem credible enough.


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

Have they leaked accurately often in the past? Or has this one, in particular, I mean to say?


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

New Double Trouble vid. Better than the original, in my opinion, but probably only because I love the new phrase much more and the props and setting in the background are very very interesting.


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

Everywhere I look, people either talk crap about a prop or praise it. There's literally no middle ground except if you consider those Haunter YouTubers who mention one thing they "would have like to have seen" and are done with it, as middle ground.


----------



## CGI Michael Myers

Scarecrow Lover said:


> Have they leaked accurately often in the past? Or has this one, in particular, I mean to say?


All of their older posts are deleted so idk.


----------



## CGI Michael Myers

Scarecrow Lover said:


> New Double Trouble vid. Better than the original, in my opinion, but probably only because I love the new phrase much more and the props and setting in the background are very very interesting.


Yeah, I'm not really a big fan of them, their phrases are too stupid and they're too expensive. And considering that they are made by Pan Asian they probably will not last a year or so.


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

I agree lol. At least a few of those who talked trash about it mentioned the quality.


----------



## bobby2003

Scarecrow Lover said:


> Have they leaked accurately often in the past? Or has this one, in particular, I mean to say?


Preface:
Just a heads up. The way I am suggesting to try and find spirit products pulls up some NSW products from Spencer Gifts. While it appears that this is how some of the Spirit Halloween script kiddies appear to find things, I am not 100% sure this is even a valid way to go about it. Basically the way every single shopping cart program, blog, and content management system, I have ever used works is that nothing is published until it is physically published. If something is on the site it is there to be found or a mistake.


From a couple of the pictures he posted (SpiritHalloweenLeaks on Instagram), what I think the kid is doing is just taking the quick view url and changing the item number. Hardly hacking by any means.

For example: Bloodthirsty Betty is https://www.spirithalloween.com//ca...iniproduct.jsp?entityId=174720&entityTypeId=4

You can change the item number (the number after entityid=) and get weird things like

ANIMINT 17: https://www.spirithalloween.com//ca...iniproduct.jsp?entityId=174721&entityTypeId=4

However some of these things might be explained by the fact that it appears Spencer's Gifts and Spirit Halloween are using the same database for their respective sites. so you eventually get to something like

Transgender Dog Tags: https://www.spirithalloween.com/product/transgender-dog-tags-2-pack/174724.uts. Inclusive, but probably not something Spirit is going to ever sell. Then you realize that this is a Spencer Gift Product. https://www.spencersonline.com/product/transgender-dog-tags-2-pack/174724.uts and that casts doubt on the way that I believe this kid is finding some of these because they very well could be Spencer Gift Products from the Spencer Gift online store.

However the product CGI Michaels Myers posted still had me intrigued.

I was ready to give up on this because I was wasting my time but then I found this.

Sanderson Sisters Funko Pop! Movie Moment - Hocus Pocus: https://www.spirithalloween.com/cat...iniproduct.jsp?entityId=176380&entityTypeId=4

"As the Sanderson sisters gaze into their cauldron with a bubbling green potion and a firing flame beneath, you’ll feel as if you’re part of the movie. This officially licensed Funko Pop! Movie Moment will be the perfect addition to your growing collection. Look, the potion is almost ready!"

This doesn't appear to even be a Funko Pop. the only Funko Pops from that movie appear to be the three separate ones, so this item might be something to watch for to see how valid a method this is for finding things, along with the product name CGI Michael Myers posted.


----------



## ghostbust99

Yeah Spirit’s website has had several errors in the past where the links redirect to NSFW items from Spencer’s. I believe one link even made it to their Facebook page when they were advertising a new prop which was pretty hilarious seeing all the reactions to it.


----------



## CGI Michael Myers

bobby2003 said:


> Preface:
> Just a heads up. The way I am suggesting to try and find spirit products pulls up some NSW products from Spencer Gifts. While it appears that this is how some of the Spirit Halloween script kiddies appear to find things, I am not 100% sure this is even a valid way to go about it. Basically the way every single shopping cart program, blog, and content management system, I have ever used works is that nothing is published until it is physically published. If something is on the site it is there to be found or a mistake.
> 
> 
> From a couple of the pictures he posted (SpiritHalloweenLeaks on Instagram), what I think the kid is doing is just taking the quick view url and changing the item number. Hardly hacking by any means.
> 
> For example: Bloodthirsty Betty is https://www.spirithalloween.com//ca...iniproduct.jsp?entityId=174720&entityTypeId=4
> 
> You can change the item number (the number after entityid=) and get weird things like
> 
> ANIMINT 17: https://www.spirithalloween.com//ca...iniproduct.jsp?entityId=174721&entityTypeId=4
> 
> However some of these things might be explained by the fact that it appears Spencer's Gifts and Spirit Halloween are using the same database for their respective sites. so you eventually get to something like
> 
> Transgender Dog Tags: https://www.spirithalloween.com/product/transgender-dog-tags-2-pack/174724.uts. Inclusive, but probably not something Spirit is going to ever sell. Then you realize that this is a Spencer Gift Product. https://www.spencersonline.com/product/transgender-dog-tags-2-pack/174724.uts and that casts doubt on the way that I believe this kid is finding some of these because they very well could be Spencer Gift Products from the Spencer Gift online store.
> 
> However the product CGI Michaels Myers posted still had me intrigued.
> 
> I was ready to give up on this because I was wasting my time but then I found this.
> 
> Sanderson Sisters Funko Pop! Movie Moment - Hocus Pocus: https://www.spirithalloween.com/cat...iniproduct.jsp?entityId=176380&entityTypeId=4
> 
> "As the Sanderson sisters gaze into their cauldron with a bubbling green potion and a firing flame beneath, you’ll feel as if you’re part of the movie. This officially licensed Funko Pop! Movie Moment will be the perfect addition to your growing collection. Look, the potion is almost ready!"
> 
> This doesn't appear to even be a Funko Pop. the only Funko Pops from that movie appear to be the three separate ones, so this item might be something to watch for to see how valid a method this is for finding things, along with the product name CGI Michael Myers posted.


I think the Animt pages are place holder names for new animatronics so we should probably check them every other day or so to see if the pages update.


----------



## RCIAG

I love the look of those 2 girls & would rather they had been static props. They're overpriced for such a simple movement & no mouth articulation.

I feel like so often these companies get it ALMOST right. The look is great, the phrases are OK, but then the mouths don't move. I'd rather had mouth movement & no head movement.

If they stock 50 animatronic props I'd say less than 10 of them are something that are completely worth it & spot on.

At least for most of the folks HERE anyway. Honestly, I'm pretty sure most of us aren't the audience for Spirit, unless you're a collector of the licensed figures like Jason or something like that.

Two questions:
1) Is it just me or are there a LOT of clown animatronics & props this year (maybe not just at Spirit either)? IMHO unless you're doing a carnival/circus thing (or collecting for an eventual theme like that) I don't get it. I actually like Scary Clowns but don't buy them because I've never done that theme.

2) Who is paying nearly $200 for a prop like those girls? Outside of collectors of certain props & certain companies stuff, are the "normals" forking over that amount of money for something for a one time party? I'm sure some here buy them & are capable of "fixin" them or hack them, but well, someone is buying them because some are out every year & sold out every year.

EDITED TO ADD:
For those than want a good black Halloween tree, Spirit has a 6' one on clearance for $64.99 & a 4' one for $34.99. I don't know the quality but they'd both be good starter trees or a second (or third or more) tree.





__





4 Ft Black Tree - Spirithalloween.com


Decorate the right way with this four foot black tree! Whether you want to add a gloomy feel to your Christmas decor or are adding to your Halloween scene, this tree is everything you've ever wanted!




www.spirithalloween.com









__





6 Ft Black Tree - Spirithalloween.com


Decorate the right way with this six foot black tree! Whether you want to add a gloomy feel to your Christmas decor or are adding to your Halloween scene, this tree is everything you've ever wanted!




www.spirithalloween.com


----------



## Restless Acres

RCIAG said:


> I love the look of those 2 girls & would rather they had been static props. They're overpriced for such a simple movement & no mouth articulation.
> 
> I feel like so often these companies get it ALMOST right. The look is great, the phrases are OK, but then the mouths don't move. I'd rather had mouth movement & no head movement.
> 
> If they stock 50 animatronic props I'd say less than 10 of them are something that are completely worth it & spot on.
> 
> At least for most of the folks HERE anyway. Honestly, I'm pretty sure most of us aren't the audience for Spirit, unless you're a collector of the licensed figures like Jason or something like that.
> 
> Two questions:
> 1) Is it just me or are there a LOT of clown animatronics & props this year (maybe not just at Spirit either)? IMHO unless you're doing a carnival/circus thing (or collecting for an eventual theme like that) I don't get it. I actually like Scary Clowns but don't buy them because I've never done that theme.
> 
> 2) Who is paying nearly $200 for a prop like those girls? Outside of collectors of certain props & certain companies stuff, are the "normals" forking over that amount of money for something for a one time party? I'm sure some here buy them & are capable of "fixin" them or hack them, but well, someone is buying them because some are out every year & sold out every year.
> 
> EDITED TO ADD:
> For those than want a good black Halloween tree, Spirit has a 6' one on clearance for $64.99 & a 4' one for $34.99. I don't know the quality but they'd both be good starter trees or a second (or third or more) tree.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 Ft Black Tree - Spirithalloween.com
> 
> 
> Decorate the right way with this four foot black tree! Whether you want to add a gloomy feel to your Christmas decor or are adding to your Halloween scene, this tree is everything you've ever wanted!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.spirithalloween.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6 Ft Black Tree - Spirithalloween.com
> 
> 
> Decorate the right way with this six foot black tree! Whether you want to add a gloomy feel to your Christmas decor or are adding to your Halloween scene, this tree is everything you've ever wanted!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.spirithalloween.com


Good points all. I bought a bunch of clowns when I first started really buying animatronics in 2015, but outside of a couple one-offs haven't really displayed, like you! 

As to who buys them? It's a really big country. If it isn't in a store they don't need to sell more than a thousand or two to make it worth their while, maybe make some money, help generate website traffic. It's such a big country that you could have one person out of a hundred thousand buy a given prop and make money off it. I'm just making up those numbers.

I buy Spirit and other retail animatronics. Some are just too interesting not to buy (I'm a haunter just to excuse my prop "collecting"). Also when I first started buying props I was not nearly as discriminating a buyer as I am now. Spirit probably has hundreds of thousands of new customers every year, and just like me they will not be very discriminating at first.


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

I agree with Restless Acres. In addition to his points, quite a few "Haunter" kids excuse the dramatically raised prices compared to previous years, disregarding the high prices with claims that _Spirit_ always raises their prices. If that would hypothetically continue, then $500 would be today's $200 in the "community" if given enough time.

As for the clowns, we typically don't see too many, so I'm not complaining. It's likely due to the release of IT: Chapter 2 and the potential market considering the first one was a hit.


----------



## CGI Michael Myers

Scarecrow Lover said:


> I agree with Restless Acres. In addition to his points, quite a few "Haunter" kids excuse the dramatically raised prices compared to previous years, disregarding the high prices with claims that _Spirit_ always raises their prices. If that would hypothetically continue, then $500 would be today's $200 in the "community" if given enough time.
> 
> As for the clowns, we typically don't see too many, so I'm not complaining. It's likely due to the release of IT: Chapter 2 and the potential market considering the first one was a hit.


The only way Spirit will change is if we speak with our wallets. Boycott the stuff that's over-priced and buy the stuff that isn't.


----------



## ZombieRaider

Scarecrow Lover said:


> I agree with Restless Acres. In addition to his points, quite a few "Haunter" kids excuse the dramatically raised prices compared to previous years, disregarding the high prices with claims that _Spirit_ always raises their prices. If that would hypothetically continue, then $500 would be today's $200 in the "community" if given enough time.
> 
> As for the clowns, we typically don't see too many, so I'm not complaining. It's likely due to the release of IT: Chapter 2 and the potential market considering the first one was a hit.


I was kind of surprised with the $500 price range of Spirits prop releases this year....I think they are pricing themselves out of their own market....If I'm going to spend $500 on a prop, I'm going to look at Distortions fright line that has metal for an inner structure instead of plastic and a real quality looking piece all around....The down side to that is the shipping cost though....I do think Spirit will be releasing more $100-$200 props soon....I noticed they have a lot of old decorations listed at 40-50% off right now so they usually start releasing new props not long after that sale.....I must be getting too old because I'm finding if I have $500 to spend, it's probably going to be on tools to make my own props so I can use them on other non Halloween projects too....I'm sure I'll still buy a lot of the cheaper props when they hit the stores though....I can't help myself....LOL.....ZR


----------



## Ditsterz

I love the look of double trouble. I like their phrases too. I hoped to get them 50% off after halloween last year. I went to several stores nov. 1st & 2nd and couldn't find them. I'm glad they are returning. I may have to just use the typical 20% off coupon on the retail price.


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

You really do love dolls, don't you? Does your collection consist of the the roaming dolls, hanging dolls, Creepy Rising Doll, Rocking Horse Dolly, etc., etc.? Lol.
I think that either we're spoiled with that 20% that's always around but typically never more or _Spirit's_ using a marketing tactic by have the discounted prices be what they would actually price it at. Well, I'm no conspiracy theorist, so take that with a grain of salt, though you probably already thought about it.


----------



## Screaming Demons

Scarecrow Lover said:


> I think that either we're spoiled with that 20% that's always around but typically never more or _Spirit's_ using a marketing tactic by have the discounted prices be what they would actually price it at. Well, I'm no conspiracy theorist, so take that with a grain of salt, though you probably already thought about it.


Does Spirit still do their one-day 25% sale? I think it was usually around October 1st. Then there was the 30% coupon that they put out for a couple of years.


----------



## CGI Michael Myers

Spirit didn't send out 30% off coupons last year which really bummed me out. I don't know anything about the 25% off sale though. And does anyone know why they didn't send out 30% off coupons last year?


----------



## Restless Acres

Over the last few years, other than 50% off in-store 11/1 and 11/2, and besides 20% off one item (and less frequently entire order) in-store and on-line which are generally obtainable (either on website or received via email), they have:

-$50 off $200 (so effectively 25%). These are less frequent and generally periodic. More often on-line, but also in-store (I forget exactly on the in-store). I do believe they mail some of them out if they have your address, and I think they might include when they mail out orders. I have not seen just a flat 25% off over the four years I have been following Spirit closely, just the $50 off $200.

-Employee and friends and family. My connection quit last year, so my experience is only for the several years prior. This is a true friends and family of employees but maybe only family of employees. The details I was told might not be 100% accurate. One weekend day (I am told used to be a whole weekend) in mid October employees and their families (perhaps friends, not sure, but they limit this) get 35% off all in-store items. Perhaps the best part of friends and family is that the 35% also applies on 11/1 and 11/2, so they get 35% off of 50%, so you pay, what, 32.5% of marked price.

[Things I am not sure about: 1) What employee discount is most of the time, and if the 11/1 and 11/2 35% off 50% is for employees only, or for friends and family too; I have used it as friends and family, but I am not 100% certain that was technically proper.]


----------



## Restless Acres

You can't just ask to take part in the friends and family thing. You have to actually know an employee, maybe even be related.


----------



## Restless Acres

When stores open, I would encourage people, if they are looking for a particular item that isn't in store, to have an in-store employee look it up on their system. It will give the address of the nearest stores that have it, miles. Will also tell you the number of items (if only one is listed and it is not a first year prop, there is a significant chance that it is either a display or a return; the former have plenty of use (and might be broken), the latter are 50/50ish working or broken). And of course it is very hard to get phone numbers for Spirit stores, especially early in the season, but if you can, and the store is far away, try to call. The employee might be able to give you ones for other stores. Forget if they are on website anymore; used to be. If a box has been opened it is most likely a return. Technically you are supposed to get 20% off an open box (but they also are supposed to mark it clearance and you cannot return it), but this is almost never done in practice. Lots of stuff gets done wrong at Spirit due to inexperience of employees (as they are seasonal, and many (most?) are in their first season. I once had the occasion to speak to the guy who ran Spirit's parent company. He said that the #1 reason Spirit stores were profitable (leaving aside e-business, I guess) was that they didn't have to pay employees during off seasons when sales were low (unlike almost every other retailer).


----------



## CGI Michael Myers

Pictures of the Feed the Clown Game, Good Times Clown, and Mummy Fogger were found.


----------



## ghostbust99

Interesting


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

So, uh, the Feed the Clown Game is another door knocker or just the head was taken (can't tell), the Good Times Clown is another doll, and the Mummy Fogger looks promising. Overall, disappointing if those images are legit because I expected the Good Times, at the very least, to be an actual animatronic. But hey, too early to tell haha, and they don't look bad at all.


----------



## Restless Acres

I'd guess Feed the Clown is a Cornhole like game.


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

Ah yes, but _Spirit_ hardly does that type of stuff. Perhaps it would have a similar concept as that of the "Shotgun Blast Zombie" from 2015.









Shotgun Blast Zombie


The Shotgun Blast Zombie was an animatronic sold by Spirit Halloween for the 2015 Halloween season. It resembled a brown-haired zombie wearing a tattered blue shirt. It came with a pretend gun, which could be used to "shoot" the zombie. When the sensor was triggered by the gun, the hole in the...




spirit-halloween-store.fandom.com


----------



## Screaming Demons

Restless Acres said:


> Over the last few years, other than 50% off in-store 11/1 and 11/2, and besides 20% off one item (and less frequently entire order) in-store and on-line which are generally obtainable (either on website or received via email), they have:
> 
> -$50 off $200 (so effectively 25%). These are less frequent and generally periodic. More often on-line, but also in-store (I forget exactly on the in-store). I do believe they mail some of them out if they have your address, and I think they might include when they mail out orders. I have not seen just a flat 25% off over the four years I have been following Spirit closely, just the $50 off $200.
> 
> -Employee and friends and family. My connection quit last year, so my experience is only for the several years prior. This is a true friends and family of employees but maybe only family of employees. The details I was told might not be 100% accurate. One weekend day (I am told used to be a whole weekend) in mid October employees and their families (perhaps friends, not sure, but they limit this) get 35% off all in-store items. Perhaps the best part of friends and family is that the 35% also applies on 11/1 and 11/2, so they get 35% off of 50%, so you pay, what, 32.5% of marked price.
> 
> [Things I am not sure about: 1) What employee discount is most of the time, and if the 11/1 and 11/2 35% off 50% is for employees only, or for friends and family too; I have used it as friends and family, but I am not 100% certain that was technically proper.]


They had a 30% off coupon for everyone at least once. I remember because the employee called the manager over to check it, because that was what they were getting as their discount at the time.

The 25% coupons popped up online at random times. Someone on one of the forums always spread the word when they did.


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

Hey guys! The Cerberus listing no longer says "Online Only." Hmmm... it could just be that they revealed the notice too early orrrr.....






2.5 Ft Cerberus Three Headed Dog Animatronics - Decorations - Spirithalloween.com


Beware of dog signs won't keep your guests safe when you put out the Cerberus 3 Headed Dog with Fog! These crazed dogs will stand guard over your lair as they open their jaws wide to show frighteningly sharp teeth that snarl and snap after any piece of meat, alive or dead! A startling glow...




www.spirithalloween.com


----------



## CGI Michael Myers

CGI Michael Myers said:


> Spirit will be selling more YJ door knockers this year. One is called Evil Clown Door Knocker and the other one is called Skeleton Door Knocker. Spirit will also be selling two different types of fog machines for the fogging coffin, one is a low lying fog machine and the other one is a 400w fog machine. Both are made by Seasonal Design.


Sorry for the misinformation on this post, the fogging coffin doesn't exist. The two fog machines are literally just fog machines in the shape of coffins.


----------



## Ditsterz

There was a 25% off one item coupon. If I remember correctly I used it to buy empty soul girl on a swing. The last time I saw a 25% off coupon it wasn't the same. But it was like buy one item probably had to spend a certain amount then get the 2nd item 25% off. I don't remember for sure but it was stupid and not a good deal. It was only for good for one or 2 specific days.


----------



## lbc

Spirit also mails out coupons and they are all not just the 20%. Three years ago I got one for 25% off and with free shipping for orders over $100. Two years ago someone posted theirs online and it was a tiered coupon with the highest discount at $75 off $250 and also with free shipping for orders over $100.


----------



## Restless Acres

Now that you mention it, I can recall having a $75 off $250 coupon in store, 2017. I don't recall if it was online too, as I typically avoid online oversize props (they will still charge you $20 per, even with "free" shipping). I didn't even wind up using the $75 off $250; I was buying a Zombie Toilet (that was very surprisingly in stock) and was gonna add the Victorian Gargoyle. I didn't because the Gargoyle is overpriced at regular retail, and it doesn't have a base, so hard to display. So just bought the toilet with a 20% coupon. FYI, the Victorian Gargoyle has been offered at 50% off each of the last two Halloween preseasons. And that, my friends, is TMI.


----------



## Restless Acres

Doing a "toxic" theme this year. As long as my 9 year old agrees that the Zombie Toilet qualifies as "toxic" we are good to go. She's quite the little stickler.


----------



## J-Man

Restless Acres said:


> Doing a "toxic" theme this year. As long as my 9 year old agrees that the Zombie Toilet qualifies as "toxic" we are good to go. She's quite the little stickler.


Sounds pretty toxic to me!


----------



## CGI Michael Myers

Scarecrow Lover said:


> So, uh, the Feed the Clown Game is another door knocker or just the head was taken (can't tell), the Good Times Clown is another doll, and the Mummy Fogger looks promising. Overall, disappointing if those images are legit because I expected the Good Times, at the very least, to be an actual animatronic. But hey, too early to tell haha, and they don't look bad at all.


I think there will be a life sized version of Good Times Clown since SVI made doll versions of Roaming Clown, Rosie, and Lizzy.


----------



## CGI Michael Myers

Here's my idea on what the Evil Clown and Skeleton Door Knockers will be. I think they will be door knocker versions of Bloody Bag of Jokes and Bone Collector. They'd have the same sculpt and audio as both of them. This would be a great way for Spirit to bring those two back for the people who missed out on them. This is just my idea though and is not fact.


----------



## CGI Michael Myers

A couple of new things were found on Spirit's website. YJ Battery Adapter, YJ Billybutcherson Groundbreaker, MPC Freddy Krueger Pathway Markers, and MPC Pennywise Pathway Markers. PT Trick 'r Treat Sam's Burlap Sack is also on their website, it kind of looks like a costume accessory but it could be a prop as well. And it also seems like Magic Powers is doing no more Friday the 13th stuff which is likely due to the lawsuit.


----------



## ghostbust99

Why don’t you show us the photos then? Also I don’t remember Magic Power Co. ever making Friday The 13th merchandise.


----------



## CGI Michael Myers

ghostbust99 said:


> Why don’t you show us the photos then? Also I don’t remember Magic Power Co. ever making Friday The 13th merchandise.


I don't have any pictures, I get these names and stuff from an Instagram account as I said before. And Magic Powers made two Jason items last year, the Jason Voorhees string lights from Spirit and the animated plushy Jason Voorhees from Walgreens.


----------



## Meadow

They don’t go with my theme, but the Janglin’ Bones trio and the Atmos Monster Bash together would be super cute.


----------



## ghostbust99

The company is called Magic Power Corp. There’s no “s” in “Power”. They haven’t made anything big for Spirit in years. Just lights and table tops.


----------



## Matt12378

If you’re looking to save a buck check out coupon cabin. 
Last year I used coupon cabin did everything they specified and got the forgotten farmer for like 10 bucks.


----------



## lbc

Halloween Express lists the Rotten Ringmaster with an expected release date of 7/16/2019


----------



## CGI Michael Myers

CGI Michael Myers said:


> Someone found another animatronic name on Spirit's website. It's called 6.5 Ft Ultra Violet Clown. Could this be a placeholder name for Wacky Mole? I kind of dought it tbh.


I just found out this one was made up by some kid, sorry. I will not be posting names anymore unless they are 100% confirmed to be real.


----------



## bobby2003

bobby2003 said:


> ...
> 
> I was ready to give up on this because I was wasting my time but then I found this.
> 
> Sanderson Sisters Funko Pop! Movie Moment - Hocus Pocus: https://www.spirithalloween.com/cat...iniproduct.jsp?entityId=176380&entityTypeId=4
> 
> "As the Sanderson sisters gaze into their cauldron with a bubbling green potion and a firing flame beneath, you’ll feel as if you’re part of the movie. This officially licensed Funko Pop! Movie Moment will be the perfect addition to your growing collection. Look, the potion is almost ready!"
> 
> This doesn't appear to even be a Funko Pop. the only Funko Pops from that movie appear to be the three separate ones, so this item might be something to watch for to see how valid a method this is for finding things, along with the product name CGI Michael Myers posted.





CGI Michael Myers said:


> I think the Animt pages are place holder names for new animatronics so we should probably check them every other day or so to see if the pages update.


Looks like this is a possible way of finding things shortly before they are released. Since posting this, Spirit now has updated the site and is listing the Sanderson's Sisters movie moment funko pop for sale. It definitely wasn't like this before the holiday weekend.





__





Sanderson Sisters Funko Pop! Movie Moment - Hocus Pocus - Spirithalloween.com


As the Sanderson sisters gaze into their cauldron with a bubbling green potion and a firing flame beneath, you’ll feel as if you’re part of the movie. This officially licensed Funko Pop! Movie Moment will be the perfect addition to your growing Hocus Pocus collection. Look, the potion is almost...




www.spirithalloween.com


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

New Twisty the Clown Static Prop for 2019:





__





6.3 Ft Twisty the Clown Static Prop Decorations - American Horror Story - Spirithalloween.com


Your favorite American Horror Story nightmare has come to life. This officially licensed Twisty the Clown static prop will tower over everyone and make them tremble as they walk up to your doorstep. At over 6 feet tall, Twisty will look like he just stepped right out of your television screen...




www.spirithalloween.com













Twisty the Clown Static Prop


The Twisty the Clown Static Prop is a prop sold online by Spirit Halloween since the 2019 Halloween season. The prop is a replica of the character Twisty from the show American Horror Story. The prop comes with a fabric bag, a juggling pin, and a removable mask. "Your favorite American Horror...




spirit-halloween-store.fandom.com


----------



## ghostbust99

If something is static it’s not even an animatronic.


----------



## bobby2003

CGI Michael Myers said:


> I think the Animt pages are place holder names for new animatronics so we should probably check them every other day or so to see if the pages update.



Here's a few of them. Well have to check if they get updated to something different.

ANIMT 9: https://www.spirithalloween.com/cat...iniproduct.jsp?entityId=174706&entityTypeId=4

ANIMT 10: https://www.spirithalloween.com/cat...iniproduct.jsp?entityId=174708&entityTypeId=4

ANIMT 11: https://www.spirithalloween.com/cat...iniproduct.jsp?entityId=174710&entityTypeId=4

ANIMT 12: https://www.spirithalloween.com/cat...iniproduct.jsp?entityId=174712&entityTypeId=4

ANIMT 13: https://www.spirithalloween.com/cat...iniproduct.jsp?entityId=174714&entityTypeId=4

ANIMT 14: https://www.spirithalloween.com/cat...iniproduct.jsp?entityId=174716&entityTypeId=4

ANIMT 15: https://www.spirithalloween.com/catalog/includes/quicklook_miniproduct.jsp?entityId=174718&entityTypeId=4

ANIMT 17: https://www.spirithalloween.com/catalog/includes/quicklook_miniproduct.jsp?entityId=174721&entityTypeId=4

ANIMT 18: https://www.spirithalloween.com/catalog/includes/quicklook_miniproduct.jsp?entityId=174722&entityTypeId=4

ANIMT 19: https://www.spirithalloween.com/cat...iniproduct.jsp?entityId=174700&entityTypeId=4

ANIMT 20: https://www.spirithalloween.com/cat...iniproduct.jsp?entityId=174701&entityTypeId=4

AMIMT 21: https://www.spirithalloween.com/cat...iniproduct.jsp?entityId=174702&entityTypeId=4

ANIMT 22: https://www.spirithalloween.com/cat...iniproduct.jsp?entityId=174703&entityTypeId=4

ANIMT 23: https://www.spirithalloween.com/cat...iniproduct.jsp?entityId=174704&entityTypeId=4

ANIMT 24: https://www.spirithalloween.com/cat...iniproduct.jsp?entityId=174705&entityTypeId=4

ANIMT 25: https://www.spirithalloween.com/cat...iniproduct.jsp?entityId=174707&entityTypeId=4

ANIMT 26: https://www.spirithalloween.com/cat...iniproduct.jsp?entityId=174709&entityTypeId=4

All of these seem to be in the same rough range of EntityIDs. Below 174700 seems to get you back into Spencer Gift adult products.


A few more:

SVI GIGGLES: https://www.spirithalloween.com/cat...iniproduct.jsp?entityId=176015&entityTypeId=4

SVI WITHERED ZOMBIE: https://www.spirithalloween.com/cat...iniproduct.jsp?entityId=176013&entityTypeId=4

SVI WITHERED MONKEY: https://www.spirithalloween.com/cat...iniproduct.jsp?entityId=176011&entityTypeId=4

SVI GOOD TIME CLOWN: https://www.spirithalloween.com/cat...iniproduct.jsp?entityId=176014&entityTypeId=4

The SVI Good times clown was on the supposed list of new products.


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

ghostbust99 said:


> If something is static it’s not even an animatronic.


If you were referring to my mention of that word then yeah I typed it too fast and promptly corrected it a few seconds after my original publishing of the post.


----------



## bobby2003

Is this Oogie Boogie inflatable new or old?



https://www.spirithalloween.com/catalog/includes/quicklook_miniproduct.jsp?entityId=176308&entityTypeId=4


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

The video was uploaded:


----------



## CGI Michael Myers

Scarecrow Lover said:


> The video was uploaded:


The prop looks pretty darn good, I'm just a little confused on why it is an online-only prop because it could easily be put into one of the displays.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

For $200 + oversized shipping, doesn’t seem worth the price tag for a static prop (although are they really ever?) I haven’t put it together yet, but I bought the full latex mask (with the removable mouth piece) a couple years ago and one of those dummy bodies with intentions on creating my own Twisty. Just need to come up with the clown clothing!


----------



## CGI Michael Myers

Scarecrow Lover said:


> The video was uploaded:


Does anybody know what company made this?


----------



## Matt12378

bobby2003 said:


> Is this Oogie Boogie inflatable new or old?
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.spirithalloween.com/catalog/includes/quicklook_miniproduct.jsp?entityId=176308&entityTypeId=4


New brand new


----------



## bobby2003

Matt12378 said:


> New brand new


I thought it might be but wasn't sure. It wasn't listed on the actual inflatables page, just like that new Funko pop wasn't listed on the funko pops page when I came across it.


----------



## ghostbust99

bobby2003 said:


> Here's a few of them. Well have to check if they get updated to something different.
> 
> ANIMT 9: https://www.spirithalloween.com/cat...iniproduct.jsp?entityId=174706&entityTypeId=4
> 
> ANIMT 10: https://www.spirithalloween.com/cat...iniproduct.jsp?entityId=174708&entityTypeId=4
> 
> ANIMT 11: https://www.spirithalloween.com/cat...iniproduct.jsp?entityId=174710&entityTypeId=4
> 
> ANIMT 12: https://www.spirithalloween.com/cat...iniproduct.jsp?entityId=174712&entityTypeId=4
> 
> ANIMT 13: https://www.spirithalloween.com/cat...iniproduct.jsp?entityId=174714&entityTypeId=4
> 
> ANIMT 14: https://www.spirithalloween.com/cat...iniproduct.jsp?entityId=174716&entityTypeId=4
> 
> ANIMT 15: https://www.spirithalloween.com/catalog/includes/quicklook_miniproduct.jsp?entityId=174718&entityTypeId=4
> 
> ANIMT 17: https://www.spirithalloween.com/catalog/includes/quicklook_miniproduct.jsp?entityId=174721&entityTypeId=4
> 
> ANIMT 18: https://www.spirithalloween.com/catalog/includes/quicklook_miniproduct.jsp?entityId=174722&entityTypeId=4
> 
> ANIMT 19: https://www.spirithalloween.com/cat...iniproduct.jsp?entityId=174700&entityTypeId=4
> 
> ANIMT 20: https://www.spirithalloween.com/cat...iniproduct.jsp?entityId=174701&entityTypeId=4
> 
> AMIMT 21: https://www.spirithalloween.com/cat...iniproduct.jsp?entityId=174702&entityTypeId=4
> 
> ANIMT 22: https://www.spirithalloween.com/cat...iniproduct.jsp?entityId=174703&entityTypeId=4
> 
> ANIMT 23: https://www.spirithalloween.com/cat...iniproduct.jsp?entityId=174704&entityTypeId=4
> 
> ANIMT 24: https://www.spirithalloween.com/cat...iniproduct.jsp?entityId=174705&entityTypeId=4
> 
> ANIMT 25: https://www.spirithalloween.com/cat...iniproduct.jsp?entityId=174707&entityTypeId=4
> 
> ANIMT 26: https://www.spirithalloween.com/cat...iniproduct.jsp?entityId=174709&entityTypeId=4
> 
> All of these seem to be in the same rough range of EntityIDs. Below 174700 seems to get you back into Spencer Gift adult products.
> 
> 
> A few more:
> 
> SVI GIGGLES: https://www.spirithalloween.com/cat...iniproduct.jsp?entityId=176015&entityTypeId=4
> 
> SVI WITHERED ZOMBIE: https://www.spirithalloween.com/cat...iniproduct.jsp?entityId=176013&entityTypeId=4
> 
> SVI WITHERED MONKEY: https://www.spirithalloween.com/cat...iniproduct.jsp?entityId=176011&entityTypeId=4
> 
> SVI GOOD TIME CLOWN: https://www.spirithalloween.com/cat...iniproduct.jsp?entityId=176014&entityTypeId=4
> 
> The SVI Good times clown was on the supposed list of new products.


Those are actually costumes not animatronics. Seasonal Visions makes costumes too, even ones that look like their animatronics.


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

Yeah the Towering Clown and possibly Creepy Rising Doll costumes come to mind.


----------



## Orgarob

Scarecrow Lover said:


> Hey guys! The Cerberus listing no longer says "Online Only." Hmmm... it could just be that they revealed the notice too early orrrr.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.5 Ft Cerberus Three Headed Dog Animatronics - Decorations - Spirithalloween.com
> 
> 
> Beware of dog signs won't keep your guests safe when you put out the Cerberus 3 Headed Dog with Fog! These crazed dogs will stand guard over your lair as they open their jaws wide to show frighteningly sharp teeth that snarl and snap after any piece of meat, alive or dead! A startling glow...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.spirithalloween.com


I picked up a Cerberus three years ago at the store. It always gets a nice response even though people see it in the store. Best when you hook it up to a fogger - and you can't use a cheap fogger or it 'drools' fog. Also, I'm not happy on the construction for the price. I always seem to be fixing something with this prop.


----------



## Matt12378

bobby2003 said:


> I thought it might be but wasn't sure. It wasn't listed on the actual inflatables page, just like that new Funko pop wasn't listed on the funko pops page when I came across it.


 Yeah very interesting. I’m hoping for a ghostbusters ecto 1 from Gemmy hopefully they make one this year lol


----------



## Meadow

I know it’s a carryover from last year, but I do like the vulture.


----------



## Orgarob

If anyone is going to buy "Sweet Dreams" online - I picked up mine at opentip.com. At the time it was $187. It's at $207 now. Still much less than the $299 at Spirit prior to shipping costs. Mine came in great condition.


----------



## Restless Acres

Meadow said:


> I know it’s a carryover from last year, but I do like the vulture.


Which vulture?


----------



## ghostbust99

Restless Acres said:


> Which vulture?


The craptastic one from last year. Honestly if anyone is thinking of buying it don’t. It’s literally a box, fabric and a head. There’s no real body or legs and the wings are just thin sticks. I’ve seen more broken ones than working ones in Spirit store videos. You can get a more realistic vulture at Walmart. That Spirit vulture is literally only worth like $15.


----------



## Restless Acres

Yeah, I saw that vulture and couldn't believe that Spirit was carrying such a crappy prop. I would not display that thing; if they were giving them away free I would pass.


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

They would never do that of course, but hypothetically if they did, I would pick it up. The cloth might be useful for a good fire...


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

In all seriousness, though, I have no clue whatsoever how this thing is returning. Or how it sold out in the first place. I suppose a "life-sized" vulture for seventy bucks isn't such a bad deal in the eyes of your average _Spirit_ fanatic.


----------



## Restless Acres

Did it sell out? If so, that was only online. I guarantee you there are hundreds of these things lurking in the containers from last year's stores.


----------



## ghostbust99

I remember in 2015 when they had that werewolf rug for $100 and literally all it did was light up and make noises. I’m pretty sure hardly anyone bought it.


----------



## Restless Acres

I bought it! My second Werewolf, I think. After Pop up Werewolf. I had no idea what Spirit Halloween was, and no idea that they had retail animatronics with fast actions like that until my then 7 year old daughter showed me Pop up Werewolf. I even told her, no sweetie, you must be mistaken.

She has a thing for werewolves. She numbers them "Warry 1, Warry Jr., Warry 3." Last I heard it was up to Warry 18 or so. You name it, if it came out betwwen 2012 and 2017 I have it. I even have 3 pop up werewolves because in 2017 Spirit was selling them in store for $40. I've already had to reattach the first ones head because the motion is so explosive it rips itself apart.


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

That's a shame, because in today's _Spirit_ pricing that's more or less the norm. Even compared to the Evil Clown that's still up for $100 on their site, would you rather have a quite nice looking rug that has light-up eyes and very spooky noises or a clown that has similar features but a giant stand in place of shoes?


----------



## Meadow

ghostbust99 said:


> The craptastic one from last year. Honestly if anyone is thinking of buying it don’t. It’s literally a box, fabric and a head. There’s no real body or legs and the wings are just thin sticks. I’ve seen more broken ones than working ones in Spirit store videos. You can get a more realistic vulture at Walmart. That Spirit vulture is literally only worth like $15.


I agree. From a value perspective and what he is, he ain’t much. With that being said, I just ❤ the idea of a giant vulture nest and eggs. Maybe too much Clash of the Titans as a kid.


----------



## CGI Michael Myers

Somebody on Facebook posted pictures of Spirit's warehouse, the only thing that's notable is the hanging half body iron rod zombie which is one of the props that the Instagram account leaked.


----------



## bobby2003

I can't give much of an update either. Still waiting to see if those animt x links change to something real.

It looks like they are putting out more Funko pops. I think these are new. I saw some ones for The Office but who cares about those.

The Nun:


https://www.spirithalloween.com/catalog/includes/quicklook_miniproduct.jsp?entityId=177765&entityTypeId=4




https://www.spirithalloween.com/catalog/includes/quicklook_miniproduct.jsp?entityId=177766&entityTypeId=4



Annabel: 


https://www.spirithalloween.com/catalog/includes/quicklook_miniproduct.jsp?entityId=177763&entityTypeId=4



Are these pathway markers new or from last year?
Pennywise: https://www.spirithalloween.com/product/pennywise-pathway-markers-decorations-it/177868.uts
Jason: https://www.spirithalloween.com/pro...arkers-decorations-friday-the-13th/177870.uts
Freddy Kruger: https://www.spirithalloween.com/pro...orations-a-nightmare-on-elm-street/177869.uts


----------



## JTAHaunts

CGI Michael Myers said:


> Somebody on Facebook posted pictures of Spirit's warehouse, the only thing that's notable is the hanging half body iron rod zombie which is one of the props that the Instagram account leaked.
> View attachment 713563
> View attachment 713564
> View attachment 713565
> View attachment 713567


Link to the account?


----------



## ghostbust99

CGI Michael Myers said:


> Somebody on Facebook posted pictures of Spirit's warehouse, the only thing that's notable is the hanging half body iron rod zombie which is one of the props that the Instagram account leaked.
> View attachment 713563
> View attachment 713564
> View attachment 713565
> View attachment 713567


Where on Facebook did you find those?


----------



## CGI Michael Myers

ghostbust99 said:


> Where on Facebook did you find those?


On a Halloween group.


----------



## ghostbust99

CGI Michael Myers said:


> On a Halloween group.


Can you send a screenshot of the post please.


----------



## CGI Michael Myers

Heres a picture of the post, I blurred out the name because I don't want to get someone fired from their job.


----------



## CGI Michael Myers

JTAHaunts said:


> Link to the account?


I would give you a link but the person who posted the pictures works at the warehouse and they could probably get fired if they're caught taking pictures so I can't. Sorry.


----------



## ghostbust99

CGI Michael Myers said:


> I would give you a link but the person who posted the pictures works at the warehouse and they could probably get fired if they're caught taking pictures so I can't. Sorry.


It’s fine, thank you anyways.


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

Wait could you type the full name of that Iron Rod zombie prop for clarification?


----------



## CGI Michael Myers

Scarecrow Lover said:


> Wait could you type the full name of that Iron Rod zombie prop for clarification?


I'm not really sure what his full name is but the guy who posted the picture said he was called hanging half body iron rod zombie. Here's his stock picture.


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

Okay thanks, looks cool.


----------



## Virus

From the looks of things, this year is going to be... interesting. Lots of surprises to look forward to.


----------



## Meadow

Virus said:


> From the looks of things, this year is going to be... interesting. Lots of surprises to look forward to.


Predictions on trends? Thinking more zombies and clowns.


----------



## Virus

Definitely zombies. 

The ISEs this year... wow.


----------



## CCdalek

Scarecrow Lover said:


> The video was uploaded:


I enjoy static props in general, since you don't ever need to worry about electronic issues. I've also noticed that they're often more detailed than animatronics, since their detail needs to make up for their lack of animation (Although that's not always the case). 

I think Twisty is a neat and well-detailed prop, but like many of you have already said $199.99 for a static prop is way too much. I can somewhat understand the higher price because he's licensed, but I don't feel that $70 more than the standard price of a static prop at Spirit is justified (I.e. Shadow Stalker, Female Zombie, See-Thru Sindy, etc. were all $129.99).


----------



## CCdalek

ghostbust99 said:


> The company is called Magic Power Corp. There’s no “s” in “Power”. They haven’t made anything big for Spirit in years. Just lights and table tops.


I'm hoping that one day Magic Power will start making larger animated props for Spirit again. I don't see it happening any time soon though. I love so many of the props they've made in the past, like Twilight Twitcher and the Talking Busts in 2011 and the Magic Mirror in 2010. There's something about the Zombie Babies they made in 2012 that I thought was very unique as well. This could just be me feeling nostalgia for the old Spirit days too, though.


----------



## ghostbust99

Yeah I hope so too. Nowadays they only make lifesizes for smaller chain stores. I think the 2013 Clown Mirror was the last big prop they made for Spirit.


----------



## bobby2003

Since last checking ANIMNT 24 has changed to "6 Ft Experimental Eddie Animatronic - Decorations"



https://www.spirithalloween.com/catalog/includes/quicklook_miniproduct.jsp?entityId=174705&entityTypeId=4


----------



## ghostbust99

bobby2003 said:


> Since last checking ANIMNT 24 has changed to "6 Ft Experimental Eddie Animatronic - Decorations"
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.spirithalloween.com/catalog/includes/quicklook_miniproduct.jsp?entityId=174705&entityTypeId=4
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 713607
> View attachment 713608
> View attachment 713609


That’s probably the best find yet I’d say. Good job Bobby. It looks pretty neat honestly.


----------



## bobby2003

ghostbust99 said:


> That’s probably the best find yet I’d say. Good job Bobby. It looks pretty neat honestly.


I think it also proves that those ANIMT X pages are placeholders for new animatronics. All the new products seem to show up on the quick view but are not visible on the actual product page until they are officially released. An unfortunate, but actually useful, oversight on their part.


----------



## bobby2003

It looks like the actual product page is live now with a video.






6 Ft Experimental Eddie Animatronic - Decorations - Spirithalloween.com


Eddie was a lab technician who worked long hours and extremely late nights to get the job done, often alone. One night, Eddie suddenly found himself within a mist of deadly fog. He tried to run, but it was far too late. Almost instantly, he turned into something sinister. The deadly chemicals...




www.spirithalloween.com





Looks like I spoke to soon. it appeared for a minute then vanished again. So the link might work. It might just pull up a blank page.

Here's a link to the video in case it vanishes again.



https://spirit.scene7.com/s7viewers/html5/VideoViewer.html?asset=Spirit/01423037-AVS



Edit: I think it is showing on the new arrivals page now.


----------



## Restless Acres

Just fyi the Victorian Gargoyle is down to $50. They will charge you $20 oversize shipping, but just $4.95 regular shipping.


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

Okay video was uploaded around two hours ago to YouTube.


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

Looks like the Hanging Half Body Iron Rod Zombie is confirmed because it appears in the background on the left side. Anyone know anything about the other prop that appears in the background?









Half Body Hanging Zombie


The Half Body Hanging Zombie is a prop sold by Spirit Halloween for the 2019-2020 Halloween seasons. It resembles the torso and head of a metal-infused zombie. "Terrify all of your guests with this hanging half body decoration. This hanging body has been torn apart by iron and iron rods, making...




spirit-halloween.fandom.com


----------



## Meadow

Restless Acres said:


> Just fyi the Victorian Gargoyle is down to $50. They will charge you $20 oversize shipping, but just $4.95 regular shipping.


They actually do have some items on clearance that are decent deals. Kinda like the evil eye spell book for $20.


----------



## CH31

I just ordered two of the gargoyles. Thank you for the tip Restless Acres!


----------



## Restless Acres

Trying to decide if I should pull the trigger on Gargoyles. I just have so many, and storage space is an issue. But obviously I love Gargoyles, so...


----------



## CCdalek

bobby2003 said:


> It looks like the actual product page is live now with a video.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6 Ft Experimental Eddie Animatronic - Decorations - Spirithalloween.com
> 
> 
> Eddie was a lab technician who worked long hours and extremely late nights to get the job done, often alone. One night, Eddie suddenly found himself within a mist of deadly fog. He tried to run, but it was far too late. Almost instantly, he turned into something sinister. The deadly chemicals...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.spirithalloween.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like I spoke to soon. it appeared for a minute then vanished again. So the link might work. It might just pull up a blank page.
> 
> Here's a link to the video in case it vanishes again.
> 
> 
> 
> https://spirit.scene7.com/s7viewers/html5/VideoViewer.html?asset=Spirit/01423037-AVS
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: I think it is showing on the new arrivals page now.


I have to say, I like this one a lot. I'm a big fan of laboratory and scientist props in general, so the moment I saw he was like a lab monster prop I became very interested. The detail appears to be VERY well done, especially on the head. The bobbling head and jerking body motion combined with the lights from the wires are all very effective as well. 

Honestly, the ONLY thing that is making me unsure about whether he's worth the price is that he appears to be made by Crazy Create. That means his chest (and possibly his shoes) are both made of that ridiculously cheap plastic CCL loves to use on all of their props.


----------



## CCdalek

I also really enjoy Spirit's cheesy animatronic names with alliteration so far this year, too. Both Experimental Eddie and Bloodthirsty Betty have it. It reminds me of when they did that with so many of their Zombie Babies, like Angry Alice, Little Luci, Timmy Tumbles, etc.


----------



## Meadow

Restless Acres said:


> Trying to decide if I should pull the trigger on Gargoyles. I just have so many, and storage space is an issue. But obviously I love Gargoyles, so...


The woes of storage space. We have to remove the skeleton horse first before we can get into the attic now. I’m sure you can find space.


----------



## lbc

I’m interested in the Rotten Ringmaster, but I already have 3 of the screaming kid props and I rather get one with Nibbles the Clown in the cage. There is also a version of Cagey the Clown with Nibbles in the cage that is in stock at Halloween Express






Rotten Ringmaster is more sinister and Cagey is funnier

Anyone else trying to decide?


----------



## CGI Michael Myers

lbc said:


> I’m interested in the Rotten Ringmaster, but I already have 3 of the screaming kid props and I rather get one with Nibbles the Clown in the cage. There is also a version of Cagey the Clown with Nibbles in the cage that is in stock at Halloween Express
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotten Ringmaster is more sinister and Cagey is funnier
> 
> Anyone else trying to decide?


I like Rotton Ringmaster more than Cagey. Cagey to me looks like a rip-off of Bill's Pennywise. His phrases are great though which is the only good thing I can say about him.


----------



## lbc

That’s why I thought I’d compromise and get Rotten Ringmaster with Nibbles, but Cagey is in stock right now, it’s retail is $35 less, and there are good coupons now that might not be available when other stock the other variations hit


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

Images found for the Good Times Clown doll.


https://spirit.scene7.com/is/image/Spirit/01434463-a?hei=1200&wid=1320&op_sharpen=1&size=1320.0,1200.0





https://spirit.scene7.com/is/image/Spirit/01434463-b?hei=1200&wid=1320&op_sharpen=1&size=1320.0,1200.0











Good Times Doll


The Good Times Doll was a sound prop sold by Spirit Halloween for the 2019 and 2020 Halloween seasons, as part of the ongoing Haunted Doll Line. When activated, it speaks one of multiple phrases. "You’d better hope there’s not a clown car full of these guys. This creepy clown will be a haunting...




spirit-halloween.fandom.com


----------



## bobby2003

I'm guessing we should see both released shortly.

ANIMT10 has changed to *4.3 Ft Sam Animatronic Decoration - Trick 'r Treat*



https://www.spirithalloween.com/catalog/includes/quicklook_miniproduct.jsp?entityId=174708&entityTypeId=4



Sam from Trick 'r Treat moves his arm up and down in a stabbing motion and his torso moves side to side as he laughs and plays music from the movie.



ANIMT13 has changed to *6.4 Ft Arctic Dragon Animatronic - Decorations*. I don't think that's new, but I don't pay attention to anything dragon related.






6.4 Ft Arctic Dragon Animatronic - Decorations - Spirithalloween.com


Dragons aren’t just mythological creatures anymore. The Arctic Dragon has flown in and will instantly fill your heart with dread with just one look into its icy blue eyes. Standing over 6 feet tall, this dragon threatens to swoop down and take you as prey. Don’t get too close or you may get...




www.spirithalloween.com


----------



## CGI Michael Myers

bobby2003 said:


> I'm guessing we should see both released shortly.
> 
> ANIMT10 has changed to *4.3 Ft Sam Animatronic Decoration - Trick 'r Treat*
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.spirithalloween.com/catalog/includes/quicklook_miniproduct.jsp?entityId=174708&entityTypeId=4
> 
> 
> 
> Sam from Trick 'r Treat moves his arm up and down in a stabbing motion and his torso moves side to side as he laughs and plays music from the movie.
> 
> 
> 
> ANIMT13 has changed to *6.4 Ft Arctic Dragon Animatronic - Decorations*. I don't think that's new, but I don't pay attention to anything dragon related.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6.4 Ft Arctic Dragon Animatronic - Decorations - Spirithalloween.com
> 
> 
> Dragons aren’t just mythological creatures anymore. The Arctic Dragon has flown in and will instantly fill your heart with dread with just one look into its icy blue eyes. Standing over 6 feet tall, this dragon threatens to swoop down and take you as prey. Don’t get too close or you may get...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.spirithalloween.com


The Arctic Dragon is new (kind of). It's a different color compared to the Winter Dragon. This one may be another online Spirit Exclusive. Sam sounds really great, the interchangeable heads are a really nice touch as well. I'm kind of disappointed that he doesn't have head movement but at least he isn't a bump 'n go animatronic as the rumors stated.


----------



## bobby2003

CGI Michael Myers said:


> The Arctic Dragon is new (kind of). It's a different color compared to the Winter Dragon. This one may be another online Spirit Exclusive. Sam sounds really great, the interchangeable heads are a really nice touch as well. I'm kind of disappointed that he doesn't have head movement but at least he isn't a bump 'n go animatronic as the rumors stated.


Another little glitch in the spirit website I noticed is that once the actual product page has been published, if you view the page, then look at another product the recently viewed products will list the price even if it is not on the product page, so it looks like the arctic dragon will be $349.99


----------



## CGI Michael Myers

bobby2003 said:


> Another little glitch in the spirit website I noticed is that once the actual product page has been published, if you view the page, then look at another product the recently viewed products will list the price even if it is not on the product page, so it looks like the arctic dragon will be $349.99


Yeah, I noticed this glitch works on sold out products as well. It showed that Creepy Sailor Boy was on sale even though he's been sold out for more than a year or so.


----------



## Meadow

bobby2003 said:


> Another little glitch in the spirit website I noticed is that once the actual product page has been published, if you view the page, then look at another product the recently viewed products will list the price even if it is not on the product page, so it looks like the arctic dragon will be $349.99


Do you think the dragons are worth the price?


----------



## CGI Michael Myers

Spirit added pictures on Sam's page. https://www.spirithalloween.com/cat...236930&click_id=2754064707&clickId=2754064707


----------



## CCdalek

bobby2003 said:


> I'm guessing we should see both released shortly.
> 
> ANIMT10 has changed to *4.3 Ft Sam Animatronic Decoration - Trick 'r Treat*
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.spirithalloween.com/catalog/includes/quicklook_miniproduct.jsp?entityId=174708&entityTypeId=4
> 
> 
> 
> Sam from Trick 'r Treat moves his arm up and down in a stabbing motion and his torso moves side to side as he laughs and plays music from the movie.
> 
> 
> 
> ANIMT13 has changed to *6.4 Ft Arctic Dragon Animatronic - Decorations*. I don't think that's new, but I don't pay attention to anything dragon related.


Great job noticing this! Sam looks absolutely amazing!!! I'm really glad he's not a Bump 'n Go animatronic too, since I've always had problems with those. It sounds like he has the exact same movement as the 2018 Michael Myers, the body movement and lollipop stabbing motion, so I wonder if he's made by Wo Yu as well. I wonder how much he costs. 

I don't want to be the type of haunter we've talked about who says a prop is their favorite early on in the season, but I will say it's going to be hard to beat Sam in my mind, haha.


----------



## bobby2003

Meadow said:


> Do you think the dragons are worth the price?


Is anything they sell really worth the price? Use a coupon.



CGI Michael Myers said:


> Spirit added pictures on Sam's page. https://www.spirithalloween.com/cat...236930&click_id=2754064707&clickId=2754064707


----------



## CCdalek

I love the interchangeable head feature on Sam, too! That's one of the best parts about him in my opinion, since both the mask and his real face are so iconic in the movie.


----------



## bobby2003

Looks like Sam is going to be $169.99. With the interchangeable heads, that seems almost reasonable.

Also looks like the Product page has been updated with a video



https://spirit.scene7.com/s7viewers/html5/VideoViewer.html?asset=Spirit/01422898-AVS








4.3 Ft Sam Animatronic - Trick 'r Treat - Spirithalloween.com


You’ll be able to show off your horror movie fandom with this officially licensed Sam animatronic! With interchangeable heads, you’ll be able to create the perfect look for your Halloween display. Holding his beloved lollipop, Sam moves back and forth making stabbing motions with his arms and...




www.spirithalloween.com


----------



## CGI Michael Myers

I'd be cool if they brought back Michael and displayed him right next to Sam. I'm doubting Spirit will display Michael this year but it's still a possibility.


----------



## Restless Acres

CGI Michael Myers said:


> Yeah, I noticed this glitch works on sold out products as well. It showed that Creepy Sailor Boy was on sale even though he's been sold out for more than a year or so.


I've posted in that glitch before. I use it for older products that I randomly find in stores, but that you can't find when using the Spirit website. It works best for older products when you Google the name, then follow the link to Spirit, then click on another product so you can see the price under recently viewed.


----------



## CCdalek

bobby2003 said:


> Looks like Sam is going to be $169.99. With the interchangeable heads, that seems almost reasonable.
> 
> Also looks like the Product page has been updated with a video
> 
> 
> 
> https://spirit.scene7.com/s7viewers/html5/VideoViewer.html?asset=Spirit/01422898-AVS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.3 Ft Sam Animatronic - Trick 'r Treat - Spirithalloween.com
> 
> 
> You’ll be able to show off your horror movie fandom with this officially licensed Sam animatronic! With interchangeable heads, you’ll be able to create the perfect look for your Halloween display. Holding his beloved lollipop, Sam moves back and forth making stabbing motions with his arms and...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.spirithalloween.com


The movement looks amazing on him! It's so smooth! I'm very impressed. $169.99 seems like a VERY fair price too, especially considering he's licensed.


----------



## bobby2003

It looks like Sam is officially released since it is showing up on the new animatronics page.

I wonder if the Arctic Dragon will get released today as well. I would expect that to have a video to go with it though.

By the way, here's a picture of it from the product link I posted earlier.


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

Video uploaded to YouTube about 3 minutes ago:


----------



## ghostbust99

Sam is 100% better than the craptastic Michael Myers from last year, even though it’s from the same company. That thing was a total joke. Sam actually looks movie accurate.


----------



## bobby2003

I thought with them setting up the page for the Arctic Dragon that, just like the night of the double ripper murder, September 30th, 1888, we might see a double prop release, but it's pretty late in the day on the east coast, and Friday to boot, so it doesn't look like it will happen.


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

They released the Double Trouble at 11:00 PM a few weeks back, I believe, and sneak peeks have occurred at 3:00 AM before, so anything's possible.


----------



## CGI Michael Myers

ghostbust99 said:


> Sam is 100% better than the craptastic Michael Myers from last year, even though it’s from the same company. That thing was a total joke. Sam actually looks movie accurate.


The new Michael Myers may be crappy but it's probably the only decent Micheal life-size us horror fans are ever going to get. You could say that I could buy the older ones from ebay but they are way too expensive and I'd honestly rather buy Spirit's new one then blowing out $800 just to get scammed or something.


----------



## ghostbust99

The older Gemmy ones are worth the money believe me. You won’t regret buying one.


----------



## bobby2003

bobby2003 said:


> I thought with them setting up the page for the Arctic Dragon that, just like the night of the double ripper murder, September 30th, 1888, we might see a double prop release, but it's pretty late in the day on the east coast, and Friday to boot, so it doesn't look like it will happen.



Looks like it did go live sometime over the last couple of hours, along with a video.






6.4 Ft Arctic Dragon Animatronic - Decorations - Spirithalloween.com


Dragons aren’t just mythological creatures anymore. The Arctic Dragon has flown in and will instantly fill your heart with dread with just one look into its icy blue eyes. Standing over 6 feet tall, this dragon threatens to swoop down and take you as prey. Don’t get too close or you may get...




www.spirithalloween.com


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

https://spirit.scene7.com/s7viewers/html5/VideoViewer.html?asset=Spirit/01422922-AVS



The video.


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

ghostbust99 said:


> The older Gemmy ones are worth the money believe me. You won’t regret buying one.


No offense, but if I was interested in a Michael Myers animatronic I'd rather not spend, what, $750 more for something that may or may not fit my needs a tad better. I'd understand if you really enjoy either _Gemmy_ or Michael Myers, but for most people, it would probably be a pass.


----------



## lbc

Is it me or do pictures of Arctic Dragon seem less impressive than last year’s Winter Dragon?

I felt the same when I first saw pictures of Grandin Road’s Dark Night Dragon.

The Winter Forest Dragon looks as good as the Winter Dragon, just with different coloring


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

Eh, looks fine to me. It's all subjective, and of course, if you liked the Winter Dragon then you would most likely like another dragon with the exact same mold but different coloring. This dragon's thinner, and I don't think anyone really asked for another one, but with that cheap price tag, I kind of prefer it.


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

New animatronic: "Crouchy!"






7 Ft Crouchy Animatronic - Decorations - Spirithalloween.com


There’s no doubt that Crouchy has always been the scariest clown in the circus. He really never intended to be scary; it’s just that his size and appearance was something that no one had ever seen before. After trying to change everyone’s opinion about him, he got tired. He decided to embrace...




www.spirithalloween.com


















Crouchy


Crouchy was an animatronic sold by Spirit Halloween for the 2019 and 2020 Halloween seasons. It resembles a red-haired evil clown wearing a red and black suit, with hands that have long black nails and large shoes. When activated, it turns its head and torso as maniacal laughter is played...




spirit-halloween.fandom.com


----------



## ghostbust99

Squeakers unite: “clown theme confirmed”


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

Lol true.


----------



## RCIAG

Crouchy is a really bad clown name. Not, like, a name for a bad clown, but a name that sucks for a clown.

I'm totally ready for the scary clown thing to be over but I know it will just ramp up when the second part of It comes out.

And that's not a dig at Spirit, it's a dig in general. It's overload at this point. Like zombies a few years ago when Walking Dead was huge.


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

I'm not complaining, just as long as there aren't too many cliche clown props like this one and that they're not all either red or black or both, because that's getting old.


----------



## CCdalek

Scarecrow Lover said:


> New animatronic: "Crouchy!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7 Ft Crouchy Animatronic - Decorations - Spirithalloween.com
> 
> 
> There’s no doubt that Crouchy has always been the scariest clown in the circus. He really never intended to be scary; it’s just that his size and appearance was something that no one had ever seen before. After trying to change everyone’s opinion about him, he got tired. He decided to embrace...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.spirithalloween.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crouchy
> 
> 
> Crouchy was an animatronic sold by Spirit Halloween for the 2019 and 2020 Halloween seasons. It resembles a red-haired evil clown wearing a red and black suit, with hands that have long black nails and large shoes. When activated, it turns its head and torso as maniacal laughter is played...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> spirit-halloween.fandom.com


I definitely feel like they could have came up with a more creative name for this animatronic, especially considering we already have Bloodthirsty Betty and Experimental Eddie. Personally, as cheesy as those names sound, I like the alliteration in them and at least there's creativity in them. Crouchy is just very uncreative and sounds like the name a toddler would have given to the animatronic.

Aside from the name, though, I think it's a neat prop. I'm already pretty tired of clowns as well, but I've always enjoyed the larger-than-life-size animatronics Spirit has sold (Such as the Mad Scientist and Nightmare Harvester, the first two that come to mind). Crouchy is like the 2008 Mad Scientist to me in the way that when I only looked at the stock photo, he looks like he's maybe 4 or 5 feet tall given his body proportions. Then I see he's 7 feet tall and 34 inches wide, and realize that his size is what makes him impressive more than anything else. The movement is nothing new and he looks like another scary clown otherwise.

As overused as they are, I do like the red and black color scheme of this prop, just because those are my 2 favorite colors in combination. I'd say this is definitely a prop I need to see in person before I make any more judgement.


----------



## CCdalek

I also couldn't help but think Crouchy looks like a gorilla while watching the video, seeing his posture.


----------



## Meadow

CGI Michael Myers said:


> I'd be cool if they brought back Michael and displayed him right next to Sam. I'm doubting Spirit will display Michael this year but it's still a possibility.


Is the pre-order Michael from Party City better?


----------



## Skullkrane

Scarecrow Lover said:


> New animatronic: "Crouchy!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7 Ft Crouchy Animatronic - Decorations - Spirithalloween.com
> 
> 
> There’s no doubt that Crouchy has always been the scariest clown in the circus. He really never intended to be scary; it’s just that his size and appearance was something that no one had ever seen before. After trying to change everyone’s opinion about him, he got tired. He decided to embrace...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.spirithalloween.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crouchy
> 
> 
> Crouchy was an animatronic sold by Spirit Halloween for the 2019 and 2020 Halloween seasons. It resembles a red-haired evil clown wearing a red and black suit, with hands that have long black nails and large shoes. When activated, it turns its head and torso as maniacal laughter is played...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> spirit-halloween.fandom.com


For the $299.99 price tag, I would rather take the static Twisty than this, and that's not much of an improvement. I really like the face of this clown, and the sound is acceptable, but the movement is just not there.


----------



## lbc

I wish they had a picture of a person next to Crouchy for scale, because if he is 7ft in a crouched position his size should be very impressive


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

CCdalek said:


> I definitely feel like they could have came up with a more creative name for this animatronic, especially considering we already have Bloodthirsty Betty and Experimental Eddie. Personally, as cheesy as those names sound, I like the alliteration in them and at least there's creativity in them. Crouchy is just very uncreative and sounds like the name a toddler would have given to the animatronic.
> 
> Aside from the name, though, I think it's a neat prop. I'm already pretty tired of clowns as well, but I've always enjoyed the larger-than-life-size animatronics Spirit has sold (Such as the Mad Scientist and Nightmare Harvester, the first two that come to mind). Crouchy is like the 2008 Mad Scientist to me in the way that when I only looked at the stock photo, he looks like he's maybe 4 or 5 feet tall given his body proportions. Then I see he's 7 feet tall and 34 inches wide, and realize that his size is what makes him impressive more than anything else. The movement is nothing new and he looks like another scary clown otherwise.
> 
> As overused as they are, I do like the red and black color scheme of this prop, just because those are my 2 favorite colors in combination. I'd say this is definitely a prop I need to see in person before I make any more judgement.


Haha odd, my favorite color combination is blue and white, if you couldn't guess.


----------



## ghostbust99

Meadow said:


> Is the pre-order Michael from Party City better?



No it’s definitely not lol. It’s made by Morbid Enterprises. That should tell you enough right there.


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

Wow, we're almost topping last year's posts, including the last 10 months.









Spirit Halloween 2018


I took the day off work to hit a few stores today and Spirit was first on the list....I was there when it opened at 8am along with about 7 other cars....The place looked really picked over but I was still able to get most things I was going for....One guy wasn't so lucky because he was going...




www.halloweenforum.com


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

Thoughts on animatronics I have issues with so far.

The Tug-of-War Clowns seem to have crappy quality.
Crouchy has horrible animation.
The Arctic Dragon is a discount Winter Dragon no one asked for.
That Cerberus ever existed as an animatronic.
The Flying Vulture is a piece of crap.
The Double Trouble faces should be memes and the mouths don't move.
The Terror Dog is milking at its finest.

Almost everything else is probably a tad overpriced. Overall, I like the majority of animatronics, but there have been way too many online-only props. Agree? Disagree?


----------



## lbc

I am excited for the Tug Of War Clowns, because it is a different mechanism than we have seen before. With the price tag, the quality should be better than the Zombie Horde. But if Spirit doesn’t have an exclusive on an item, they will not have the best price. If Tug Of War had been in stock, I would have been able to get it delivered from Halloween Express for $325 with the coupons available at the time. 

Spirit’s estimated ship date is 8/14/19, so I am hoping Morris Costumes will show stock by the end of the month and that Trendy Halloween with have a good sale price and a 20% off coupon. It really would be great if Shindigz had them for the almost too good to be true prices they did for the Winter Dragon and Evil Jumping Clown last year, but I still suspect that pricing was a mistake


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

For anyone who still needs a Jack Skellington, previously-exclusive to _Spirit_, here ya' go:

You can't argue with $150 and free shipping from _Bed Bath and Beyond_.






Bedding, Bath Towels, Cookware, Fine China, Wedding & GiftRegistry | Bed Bath & Beyond







www.bedbathandbeyond.com


----------



## ghostbust99

Jack and Sally will also be at Home Depot I’m certain as they were on the site earlier this year.


----------



## Screaming Demons

I'm sure Crouchy was used as part of the name to help describe the pose/animation, like Twitchy.


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

Hate to be mean, but noooooooo.... reallllyyyyy???

"Twitchy" sucks just as much, if not more. "Crouchy" is one of the worst names for a prop I have ever heard.

On a slightly different note, this post breaks the tie between the number of posts in this thread versus last year's for _Spirit Halloween_. Awesome!


----------



## Screaming Demons

Scarecrow Lover said:


> Hate to be mean, but noooooooo.... reallllyyyyy???
> 
> "Twitchy" sucks just as much, if not more. "Crouchy" is one of the worst names for a prop I have ever heard.


I know, I was pointing out the obvious. But you know they sat around for weeks trying to come up with a name.


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

Lol can't argue with that. ?


----------



## CGI Michael Myers

Meadow said:


> Is the pre-order Michael from Party City better?


No, Party City's is 10x worse. He's made by a company called Morbid. They use the cheapest materials they can get their hands on. I would recommend you wait until 2020 (since a new Halloween movie is coming out) to see if a company comes out with a better Michael Myers animatronic.


----------



## CGI Michael Myers

ghostbust99 said:


> The older Gemmy ones are worth the money believe me. You won’t regret buying one.


If I was a hardcore collector with a lot of money then I would buy them but I'm more of a casual collector. I also have other collecting hobbies as well so I can't really afford them.


----------



## Meadow

I’m going to hold out and hope someone somewhere makes a cool vulture prop. I keep looking at the spirit one thinking would some feathers and feet been that hard to do? I know it’s crap, but I keep thinking I could improve that vulture.


----------



## CGI Michael Myers

Scarecrow Lover said:


> New animatronic: "Crouchy!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7 Ft Crouchy Animatronic - Decorations - Spirithalloween.com
> 
> 
> There’s no doubt that Crouchy has always been the scariest clown in the circus. He really never intended to be scary; it’s just that his size and appearance was something that no one had ever seen before. After trying to change everyone’s opinion about him, he got tired. He decided to embrace...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.spirithalloween.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crouchy
> 
> 
> Crouchy was an animatronic sold by Spirit Halloween for the 2019 and 2020 Halloween seasons. It resembles a red-haired evil clown wearing a red and black suit, with hands that have long black nails and large shoes. When activated, it turns its head and torso as maniacal laughter is played...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> spirit-halloween.fandom.com


Does anyone else find it funny how they used latex for the head even though he has no mouth movement? They could have just used plastic unless latex is cheaper.


----------



## CGI Michael Myers

Meadow said:


> I’m going to hold out and hope someone somewhere makes a cool vulture prop. I keep looking at the spirit one thinking would some feathers and feet been that hard to do? I know it’s crap, but I keep thinking I could improve that vulture.


You could add some features and feet yourself. But considering his price he should have come with those two things already.


----------



## Meadow

CGI Michael Myers said:


> Does anyone else find it funny how they used latex for the head even though he has no mouth movement? They could have just used plastic unless latex is cheaper.


That’s a great question. I wonder if maybe the face was used for something else. I’ve been wondering the same on a witch prop they used to have. Like already have all the materials and mold so just reuse it. Or, were there plans for movement and they scrapped them?


----------



## Meadow

CGI Michael Myers said:


> You could add some features and feet yourself. But considering his price he should have come with those two things already.


Oh completely agree! And there’s no guarantee if I did alter the wings he would still work. For what he is, he should be $49 at most.


----------



## CGI Michael Myers

This may be a funny question but if my Spirit Halloween store has their 50% off sale before Halloween will I still be able to use a 20% off coupon?


----------



## Restless Acres

CGI Michael Myers said:


> This may be a funny question but if my Spirit Halloween store has their 50% off sale before Halloween will I still be able to use a 20% off coupon?


I have never heard of either of those things being allowed.


----------



## RCIAG

ghostbust99 said:


> Jack and Sally will also be at Home Depot I’m certain as they were on the site earlier this year.


I'm not buying Jack until they change his sayings or someone figures out how to hack him. Most of what he says is Christmas related which really chapped my butt when I heard it because I was totally going to buy him. I love that his fingers are articulated & it certainly sound like the real Chris Sarandon's voice coming out of him. I was just so disappointed. It was a total miss for me. 

I would've preferred him singing instead.

I also hope they've fixed the mechanical sounds they both make but honestly, I'm not buying one without the other & I'm definitely not buying that Jack with all that talk of Christmas.


----------



## CGI Michael Myers

Restless Acres said:


> I have never heard of either of those things being allowed.


My store for some reason has their after Halloween sale early, they then close the store on Nov 1st. I just discovered this last year and was very surprised by it.


----------



## Meadow

CGI Michael Myers said:


> This may be a funny question but if my Spirit Halloween store has their 50% off sale before Halloween will I still be able to use a 20% off coupon?


You know, my biggest issue with Spirit is price. It’s not that I don’t think for a quality item that will last you shouldn’t pay. That’s not what I’m saying. It’s just between limitations on sales, coupons, and shipping it makes me less inclined to shop with them. Like they seriously can’t do ship to store? Help a haunter out!


----------



## CGI Michael Myers

Meadow said:


> You know, my biggest issue with Spirit is price. It’s not that I don’t think for a quality item that will last you shouldn’t pay. That’s not what I’m saying. It’s just between limitations on sales, coupons, and shipping it makes me less inclined to shop with them. Like they seriously can’t do ship to store? Help a haunter out!


I agree, their prices are getting out of hand. I think their stuff is expensive because they are the only nationwide pop-up Halloween store. I'm pretty sure if there were other pop-up Halloween stores that were not regional to compete with Spirit then they're prices will be cheaper.


----------



## JoyfulCrow

Is the Spooky Ghost Trio prop new? I don't remember seeing them before. I love their faces and the noises...they remind me of banshees.


----------



## Restless Acres

Meadow said:


> You know, my biggest issue with Spirit is price. It’s not that I don’t think for a quality item that will last you shouldn’t pay. That’s not what I’m saying. It’s just between limitations on sales, coupons, and shipping it makes me less inclined to shop with them. Like they seriously can’t do ship to store? Help a haunter out!


Maybe three years ago I believe they had a terminal in a store I visited that allowed you to ship to store, or at least that's what an employee told me. I have not seen since. 
As a lot of online only props get returned to stores, I encourage you to go to stores when they open, have employees look up props you want on their system and they will tell you how far away the nearest one is. Now that prop could be defective of course...


----------



## CGI Michael Myers

JoyfulCrow said:


> Is the Spooky Ghost Trio prop new? I don't remember seeing them before. I love their faces and the noises...they remind me of banshees.


No, they are not new. They came out years ago. I forgot the exact year but I think it was 2016 or 2015. There was also a version with zombies but the ghosts look better.


----------



## lbc

I think there may be a new version of the Ghostly Trio with switchable color led lights


----------



## ghostbust99

New animatronic revealed: Tortured Torso 








He’s a constant motion prop.


----------



## lbc

CGI Michael Myers said:


> No, they are not new. They came out years ago. I forgot the exact year but I think it was 2016 or 2015. There was also a version with zombies but the ghosts look better.


Morbid Enterprises has their version of the Ghostly Trio for 2019 that looks to be way less in quality than the Seasonal Visions version





__





New For 2019: Ghostly Trio From Morbid Enterprises – AnimatronicHalloween.com






animatronichalloween.com


----------



## lbc

I want to know more about the Battery Pack Compatible (sold separately) line in the prop descriptions. Is this new for 2019?


----------



## ghostbust99

lbc said:


> I want to know more about the Battery Pack Compatible (sold separately) line in the prop descriptions. Is this new for 2019?


It’s basically a battery pack you can plug into the adapter spot if you don’t want to use the adapter.


----------



## Screaming Demons

ghostbust99 said:


> New animatronic revealed: Tortured Torso
> View attachment 713870
> 
> He’s a constant motion prop.


 Forget what I'm sure will turn out to be just another lame overpriced prop (which doesn't really fit the lab setting they have him in). I want those things in the background. I hope the stores get them in.


----------



## lbc

The backgrounds may not be for sale. Gremmy Freak posted a video on Youtube saying he recognized the video location as an amusement park attraction in Wildwood, NJ at Morey’s Piers called Ghost Ship


----------



## Screaming Demons

lbc said:


> The backgrounds may not be for sale. Gremmy Freak posted a video on Youtube saying he recognized the video location as an amusement park attraction in Wildwood, NJ at Morey’s Piers called Ghost Ship


Well darn. I do wonder what the set pieces will be though. Most of the time, they're better than the actual props for sale. Last year's farm set, the springy bridge the year before, the trees, elevator, etc. Fortunately for me, no one in my area really thinks about buying those so I can get them cheap.


----------



## CH31

I really hope they bring these back for this year. I missed out last year and have never seen fire pit skulls for less. https://www.spirithalloween.com/product/fire-log-skull-set-2-pack/165764.uts


----------



## Screaming Demons

CH31 said:


> I really hope they bring these back for this year. I missed out last year and have never seen fire pit skulls for less. https://www.spirithalloween.com/product/fire-log-skull-set-2-pack/165764.uts


I never even saw those. How much were they?


----------



## CH31

They were 34.99 for 2 last year


----------



## CH31

I waited for reviews to come in to make sure they didn't crack in half and by then they were gone.


----------



## lbc

They were listed on the Home Depot thread


----------



## CH31

That looks like one. Spirit had a 2 pack for 34.99 last year.


----------



## lbc

Malicious said:


> saw these on home depot today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gray Ceramic Fire Pit Skull Fireproof Decoration for Fire Pits and Fireplaces 01-0576 - The Home Depot
> 
> 
> Ceramic Fireproof Skulls, Bones and Mini Skull sets are a fun, creative, and easy way to liven up your fire pit or fireplace, especially around Halloween. Our ceramic fire decor is made from the same refractory material used for faux fireplace logs and can withstand scorching temperatures. The...
> 
> 
> 
> www.homedepot.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They also have jack o lanterns and bones


----------



## bobby2003

Just to make note of things since I took most of the weekend off from the Internet, and for anyone keeping track.

ANIMT 15 was the tortured torso.
ANIMT 17 was Crappy the clown.

If every AMINT placeholder becomes a prop, that leaves 12 more to go.


----------



## CCdalek

ghostbust99 said:


> New animatronic revealed: Tortured Torso
> View attachment 713870
> 
> He’s a constant motion prop.


At first when I saw the notification about the Tortured Torso sneak peek, I thought they were bringing back the static latex Tortured Torso from 2007. This one looks interesting, though. The fact that it's a constant motion prop makes me like it even more. We haven't seen any constant motion props for years, and I've always felt they're pretty realistic. The only downside for me is that it's Crazy Create.


----------



## ghostbust99

CCdalek said:


> At first when I saw the notification about the Tortured Torso sneak peek, I thought they were bringing back the static latex Tortured Torso from 2007. This one looks interesting, though. The fact that it's a constant motion prop makes me like it even more. We haven't seen any constant motion props for years, and I've always felt they're pretty realistic. The only downside for me is that it's Crazy Create.


I’m honestly surprised it’s CC given their lack of quality. The only companies I remember that made constant motion items were Gag Studios and Nightview Productions/Seasons USA.


----------



## ScareyCarrie

I do love the Animatronic Sam from Trick 'r Treat. It looks amazing.


----------



## CGI Michael Myers

Spirit's website is under maintenance, this could mean that they are adding the smaller props to the website and they will either reveal their animatronics every other day or reveal their full animatronic line-up. This could also support the rumor that Spirit stores will open around the end of July since they usually put their website on maintenance around the end of July, then after that stores open around early August. None of this could be true though.


----------



## bobby2003

CGI Michael Myers said:


> Spirit's website is under maintenance, this could mean that they are adding the smaller props to the website and they will either reveal their animatronics every other day or reveal their full animatronic line-up. This could also support the rumor that Spirit stores will open around the end of July since they usually put their website on maintenance around the end of July, then after that stores open around early August. None of this could be true though.
> 
> View attachment 713928


I still have a change monitor watching those remaining animatronics so when the site comes back up I will see if anything changes.


----------



## Meadow

bobby2003 said:


> I still have a change monitor watching those remaining animatronics so when the site comes back up I will see if anything changes.


Mine is up.


----------



## bobby2003

Meadow said:


> Mine is up.


Looks like it came back online about 11:00AM EST. Nothing new for animatronics that I can see.


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

"Waving Wally" is a rumored animatronic for _Spirit_ that evidently had an image leaked of it:









Waving Wally


Waving Wally was an animatronic sold by Spirit Halloween for the 2019 Halloween season. It resembled a happy vintage clown. It wore a black and white jumpsuit with three red pom-poms, white gloves, a polka-dotted red, white, and black hat, with large black clown shoes. When activated, it waved...




spirit-halloween.fandom.com


----------



## ghostbust99

I’ve known about him for quite a while now but wasn’t sure if I should show anyone or not. It’s not rumoured but rather confirmed.


----------



## CGI Michael Myers

Scarecrow Lover said:


> "Waving Wally" is a rumored animatronic for _Spirit_ that evidently had an image leaked of it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waving Wally
> 
> 
> Waving Wally was an animatronic sold by Spirit Halloween for the 2019 Halloween season. It resembled a happy vintage clown. It wore a black and white jumpsuit with three red pom-poms, white gloves, a polka-dotted red, white, and black hat, with large black clown shoes. When activated, it waved...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> spirit-halloween.fandom.com


So is he like the tortured torso since the description states that he has "continuous waving motion"?


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

If you don't mind me asking, why were you not sure? Leaking issues? Are there other animatronics confirmed that you know of but haven't mentioned? And yes, I believe he is like the Tortured Torso.


----------



## MrMordrid

CGI Michael Myers said:


> So is he like the tortured torso since the description states that he has "continuous waving motion"?


I couldn't roll my eyes any further into the back of my head over the amount of clown props being released this year.


----------



## spoiledbrat2910

@MrMordrid I second that! Enough clowns already


----------



## ghostbust99

Scarecrow Lover said:


> If you don't mind me asking, why were you not sure? Leaking issues? Are there other animatronics confirmed that you know of but haven't mentioned? And yes, I believe he is like the Tortured Torso.


I’m pretty sure all the animatronics I know about were mentioned already but I could be wrong. And yeah I was kinda worried about the leaking stuff but at this point I really don’t care anymore.


----------



## Restless Acres

I'd rather they'd sent OUT the clowns!!!


----------



## lbc

Morris Costumes is showing stock of both versions of the Rotten Ringmaster - with kid, and with nibbles now, but no Tug Of War Clowns yet


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

I'm sick of clowns that look so similar to ones from the past. Waving Wally has a promising gimmick, but if it's not pulled off right, it could suck. I don't think anyone's gonna get pissed if a clown has a blue or pink nose once in a while. The only other color for a clown nose I've seen is black, and that was on a cheap mask, years back. If clown props in yellow, orange, blue, or even pink suits are released, I would definitely take them more seriously.


----------



## Ladyfrog

ScareyCarrie said:


> I do love the Animatronic Sam from Trick 'r Treat. It looks amazing.


I was happily surprised to see this. I love that movie and don't really understand why it doesn't get more love!


----------



## CGI Michael Myers

Ladyfrog said:


> I was happily surprised to see this. I love that movie and don't really understand why it doesn't get more love!


The production company had no hope in the movie and made it straight to DVD. That's why the movie is incredibly underrated.


----------



## Meadow

I really wish Spirit had more variety on their animated props. Like if you’re down with super creepy or clowns or blood they got you covered. Seems like there’s not much else with Spirit.


----------



## CGI Michael Myers

Meadow said:


> I really wish Spirit had more variety on their animated props. Like if you’re down with super creepy or clowns or blood they got you covered. Seems like there’s not much else with Spirit.


Yeah, I agree. It seems like their animatronics are themed around their displays instead of having a lot of different types of animatronic characters and props like Home Depot or Party City.


----------



## ghostbust99

CGI Michael Myers said:


> The production company had no hope in the movie and made it straight to DVD. That's why the movie is incredibly underrated.


From IMDB:

“The film was originally slated to be released in October 2007 for a Halloween release. Warner Bros., without explanation or reason, pulled the film from the schedule and no reschedule date was announced. One reason might have been that Saw IV (2007) was slated for release around the same time and Warner Bros. did not want to compete against it in fears of a big opening against them. Another possible reason the film was buried by the studio was that it was possible fallout from the box office disappointment of Superman Returns (2006), which was co-written by Trick 'r Treat writer/director Michael Dougherty and both produced and directed by Bryan Singer, whose production company produced this film. There was brief talk that the film would finally be released around Halloween 2008 and possibly early 2009 but neither release ever materialized. The film was finally released straight to DVD in October 2009.”


----------



## Meadow

CGI Michael Myers said:


> Yeah, I agree. It seems like their animatronics are themed around their displays instead of having a lot of different types of animatronic characters and props like Home Depot or Party City.


Yes! And not that I’m not down with themes cause nothing makes me happier than a theme. I just need a little less blood and guts in my Halloween and it can be a little disappointing when people rave about the prop quality and there’s nothing I’d buy. Kudos to everyone who has a prop with Spirit they like.


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

Site down again, but different look to the notice.


----------



## bobby2003

ANIMT 23 just became "7 Ft The Collector"



https://www.spirithalloween.com/catalog/includes/quicklook_miniproduct.jsp?entityId=174704&entityTypeId=4



Welcome to the underworld. This immortal creature is looking to collect as many souls as possible, and if you don’t move quickly, you may be next. The Collector can sense the slightest bit of fear from all of his onlookers, so if you dare cross his path, you may be in for a dark encounter. He’ll sneak up behind you and tower over your shoulder, just waiting for the perfect opportunity to take what he wants! You may think you can get away, but once he spots your precious soul, there is no way out. You’ll officially become a part of his beloved collection.

The Collector loves to show off what he’s taken. Moving his waist from side to side, his eyes glow a red that will make pure terror runs through your body. As his jaw moves up and down while telling you why he’s collecting human souls, something inside his burlap sack slowly squirms, trying to break free.

No photos yet. At least it appears not to be another clown.


----------



## Meadow

bobby2003 said:


> ANIMT 23 just became "7 Ft The Collector"
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.spirithalloween.com/catalog/includes/quicklook_miniproduct.jsp?entityId=174704&entityTypeId=4
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the underworld. This immortal creature is looking to collect as many souls as possible, and if you don’t move quickly, you may be next. The Collector can sense the slightest bit of fear from all of his onlookers, so if you dare cross his path, you may be in for a dark encounter. He’ll sneak up behind you and tower over your shoulder, just waiting for the perfect opportunity to take what he wants! You may think you can get away, but once he spots your precious soul, there is no way out. You’ll officially become a part of his beloved collection.
> 
> The Collector loves to show off what he’s taken. Moving his waist from side to side, his eyes glow a red that will make pure terror runs through your body. As his jaw moves up and down while telling you why he’s collecting human souls, something inside his burlap sack slowly squirms, trying to break free.
> 
> No photos yet. At least it appears not to be another clown.


Oooh wonder what the flesh eater looks like!?!?


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

Looks to be a 7 Foot Burlap Horror with a moving waist and jaw lol. Also, $249.99. Sounds overpriced, but I like the description.









The Collector


Not to be confused with the 2010 animatronic Bone Collector. The Collector was an animatronic sold by Spirit Halloween for the 2019 Halloween season. It resembled a towering skeletal figure in a hooded robe, holding a burlap sack. When activated, the body turned side to side, as the mouth and...




spirit-halloween.fandom.com


----------



## bobby2003

Looks like Photos and a video have been added. The website also seems to keep crashing.









































https://spirit.scene7.com/s7viewers/html5/VideoViewer.html?asset=Spirit/01423029-AVS


----------



## ghostbust99

It’s definitely Crazy Create, has the same exact movements as the nightmare harvester from last year.


----------



## Meadow

bobby2003 said:


> Looks like Photos and a video have been added. The website also seems to keep crashing.
> 
> View attachment 713970
> View attachment 713971
> View attachment 713972
> View attachment 713973
> View attachment 713974
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://spirit.scene7.com/s7viewers/html5/VideoViewer.html?asset=Spirit/01423029-AVS


Now that’s a pretty cool prop. I like the movement too.


----------



## Restless Acres

Seems decent, but way over priced. And do not love he phrase on the video, either it's tone or the phrase itself And, as I've posted before, you can only have so many reapers. But as I gave one away, and had to toss the crappy Reaper of Souls I bought used...I could see that being a prop I bought at 50% off, unless it's box is as big as the Nightmare Harvester...


----------



## CCdalek

bobby2003 said:


> Looks like Photos and a video have been added. The website also seems to keep crashing.
> 
> View attachment 713970
> View attachment 713971
> View attachment 713972
> View attachment 713973
> View attachment 713974
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://spirit.scene7.com/s7viewers/html5/VideoViewer.html?asset=Spirit/01423029-AVS


I really like The Collector. Like I said with Crouchy, I LOVE the larger-than-life-size animatronics, and at 7 feet tall with that size of head I have a feeling I'm going to love him even more in person. I like the poseable latex skeleton hands a lot too. $249.99 seems like a pretty fair price, especially considering he has the same amount of animation as Nightmare Harvester who was $269.99 and was a top seller. The only difference I notice in their animation is that The Collector doesn't have a turning head, but that movement is made up for by the movement in the sack.


----------



## Restless Acres

I hadn't even noticed the sack!


----------



## bobby2003

ANIMT 20 just became "5.7 Ft Demonic Dahlia"



https://www.spirithalloween.com/catalog/includes/quicklook_miniproduct.jsp?entityId=174701&entityTypeId=4



Dahlia was always one of the friendliest woman in town. Until one day, Dahlia wasn’t outside at her normal time. Days turned into weeks, and weeks into months. She hadn’t been seen by the people in town for quite some time, but they did hear disturbing sounds coming from her home. No one wanted to look, until two teenagers decided to enter through the back door on a gloomy autumn night. They say they saw Dahlia sitting in a chair, and when they got closer, her eyes were glossy white and her mouth had been cut open. She shot up from her seat, and the teenagers luckily made it out before she latched on. Dahlia used to be a sweet, loving lady, but now, you better keep your distance.

Demonic Dahlia appears as though she’s sitting down, but the moment you come too close, she pops up quickly, ready to grab you. She’s told you to stay away before, so now she’s had it. Her mouth is open as wide as it can go as she maniacally laughs at the sight of your fear.

No photos yet. Sort of sounds like a reskin of the existing sitting/popup props.

Looks like the price will be $199.99


----------



## JTAHaunts

That actually sounds pretty unique. Maybe her mouth opens really wide when she's activated.


----------



## Meadow

JTAHaunts said:


> That actually sounds pretty unique. Maybe her mouth opens really wide when she's activated.


The mouth quote in her description sounds frightening... cut open.


----------



## Restless Acres

My money's on a pure reskin of Popup scarecrow and mouth does nothing.


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

Forgot to post about this hours ago, but the video was uploaded to YouTube and the routine email with GIF was sent out for The Collector animatronic.


----------



## RCIAG

Wait...someone made an animatronic WITHOUT A SOUNDTRACK BEHIND IT?!?! No crow sounds, no music, no other weird background noises, just the voice of the prop.

WILL WONDERS NEVER CEASE!!

That ALONE would make it a must buy for me if I needed something like that.

Oh BTW the Dahlia link doesn't work.


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

Dahlia link always worked for me, even now. At one point it took a few minutes, so you might be experiencing that problem.


----------



## Meadow

So being the indecisive shopper I am, left items in my cart. Spirit sent me a 20% off one item. Code : BOO719. Hope it helps if you’re buying.


----------



## Screaming Demons

Meadow said:


> So being the indecisive shopper I am, left items in my cart. Spirit sent me a 20% off one item. Code : BOO719. Hope it helps if you’re buying.


Not really. Spirit ALWAYS has a 20% off coupon. Never ever buy anything there without it.


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

Demonic Dahlia listing went live.






5.7 Ft Demonic Dahlia Animatronic - Decorations - Spirithalloween.com


Dahlia was always one of the friendliest woman in town. Until one day, Dahlia wasn’t outside at her normal time. Days turned into weeks, and weeks into months. She hadn’t been seen by the people in town for quite some time, but they did hear disturbing sounds coming from her home. No one wanted...




www.spirithalloween.com













Demonic Dahlia


Demonic Dahlia was an animatronic sold by Spirit Halloween since the 2019 Halloween season. It resembles a woman in a black dress from the mid-19th century, in a sitting position. When activated, it jumps up, while the head tilts-up and laughter could be heard. "Dahlia was always one of the...




spirit-halloween.fandom.com


----------



## Restless Acres

Re: Demonic Dahlia. I am wrong again!


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

Honestly, this is one of the worst reskins I've seen. The voice doesn't fit the prop, for me, the animation is taken straight from the Floating Ghost Girl's, and they added a cheap design as if the mouth was cut. Wowzers. I do appreciate how the clothing covers the stand, but it does look a little off.


----------



## ghostbust99

It’s actually Tekky not Crazy Create. The mech is not the same as rising ghost girl. Nor is the head the same mold. This one lunges out and pops up the arms and head.


----------



## spookyman1998

I love "The Collector" and if true I also love "Waving Wally" might be my favorite prop so far!


----------



## bobby2003

Demonic Dahlia - Meh!

I think the next one to watch is currently ANIMT 9, which got updated to a price of $109.99 yesterday, but hasn't been changed to an actual prop name yet.



https://www.spirithalloween.com/catalog/includes/quicklook_miniproduct.jsp?entityId=174706&entityTypeId=4








2.9 Ft Abandoned Annie Animatronic - Decorations - Spirithalloween.com


When Annie was first brought home by her beloved owner, she was the prettiest doll in the world. It wasn’t until her best friend grew up and didn’t want to play with her anymore that Annie’s heart turned to stone. That’s when things really changed. Her dirty and dusty dress started to tatter...




www.spirithalloween.com





I'll have to see if anything else gets updated before that one.


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

Yes, I thought that price being added was very interesting. Do the listings usually do that before receiving titles? I was going to mention it but I figured you'd get to it or it was already mentioned.

As for the brand of Dahlia, I really couldn't care less. The mechanisms may be slightly different, but my points still apply. I personally think it's a crappy animatronic and a waste of an exclusive slot, but I could be judging it too harshly.


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

When I spoke about those 5-7 Haunter Channels I'm subscribed to, I wasn't really judging that well. The only Haunter YouTube channels that review sneak peeks which I would 100% recommend are "HauntHunter" and "Halloween Addict."

You can see one of the latter of the two's videos here, leaking a potential "Dock" theme.


----------



## bobby2003

... Double post thanks to a gateway timeout error ...


----------



## bobby2003

Scarecrow Lover said:


> Yes, I thought that price being added was very interesting. Do the listings usually do that before receiving titles? I was going to mention it but I figured you'd get to it or it was already mentioned.
> 
> ...


That's the first one out of the ones I originally listed that got a price first, but I am not monitoring 24/7 so it could have happened with others and I missed it.


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

Gotcha, thanks!


----------



## CCdalek

Something very interesting I found while unloading boxes at Spirit this year is that instead of the brown animatronic boxes being labeled with the animatronic name, now they are labeled as "ANIMT x" as on the website placeholders, with x being the respective number of the animatronic on the website.

Another interesting thing is that Hugz and Man's Possessed Friend both are the same way but with lower numbers. Man's Possessed Friend is ANIMT 8, and Hugz is ANIMT 5. This would explain why there are no new animatronic links below 9, as returning animatronics have those numbers now. It makes me wonder which returning animatronic was selected as ANIMT 1...


----------



## CCdalek

_Posted twice due to a site error._


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

Video uploaded to YouTube:


----------



## Restless Acres

Demonic Dahlia: I'm not aware of any prior year retail animatronics, at least last five years, that have this action. That's a great jump scare for a porch for trick or treaters.


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

Oh man, I'm really the unpopular opinion here. Honestly, what I find interesting is that when she "leaps" up and stands the camera is zoomed in. I wonder why. It doesn't make a great effect and I wonder if I'm reading into it too much or if the animatronic doesn't always flow smoothly. If they had shown the full animation from a good angle and not a closeup perhaps I would have been able to give some better thoughts.

Also, _Tekky_ sucks and from my experience is typically utter crap after an all right number of activations. With an animatronic like this that has animation pretty unorthodox, my prediction is that it will also turn out to be just as much of a piece of crap as some of the worst _Tekky Design_ props of all time. But hey, just a prediction lol and not really based on anything we've seen recently.


----------



## bobby2003

Scarecrow Lover said:


> Oh man, I'm really the unpopular opinion here. Honestly, what I find interesting is that when she "leaps" up and stands the camera is zoomed in. I wonder why. It doesn't make a great effect and I wonder if I'm reading into it too much or if the animatronic doesn't always flow smoothly. If they had shown the full animation from a good angle and not a closeup perhaps I would have been able to give some better thoughts.
> 
> Also, _Tekky_ sucks and from my experience is typically utter crap after an all right number of activations. With an animatronic like this that has animation pretty unorthodox, my prediction is that it will also turn out to be just as much of a piece of crap as some of the worst _Tekky Design_ props of all time. But hey, just a prediction lol and not really based on anything we've seen recently.


I also can't help but wonder if the camera zooms in on her face when she jumps up because it is dramatic, or because there is a stage hand holding the base down so she doesn't just flop right over. I am sure this has that same tiny metal stand that most of these props have and unless you weight it down, with that rocking back and forth motion you see, I think she is going to pop up out of that chair and fall flat on her face like an old drunk at a bar. I guess if she jumps up and then falls on top of your Tot'ers that would still be a great jump scare because none of them would ever be expecting that.


----------



## ghostbust99

Well it’s made by Tekky so there’s more than likely a module with weight on the bottom similar to their lunging vampire and Rosemary from 2011.


----------



## CGI Michael Myers

Looks like Spirit is going to come out with a Pennywise animatronic of their own.


----------



## ghostbust99

Yes, he will be made by WO apparently. That means there’ll be a battle between Gemmy, Morbid and WO all making lifesize Pennywise props this year.


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

Lol yeah I hear about that "WO" Pennywise everywhere. Does it stand for "Wo Yu" or something?


----------



## ghostbust99

Yes it does.


----------



## lbc

A picture of a sign from a store display has been posted on youtube. It reads:

Reaper’s Wharf
Live Bait. Fishing Charters. Saltwater Inn


----------



## CGI Michael Myers

Here's a couple of new Sam items. I'm very curious to know what company made the inflatable Sam and the Sam statue.


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

Link to vids with new image detailing apparent sign leak:


----------



## Matt12378

I hope that’s made by Gemmy the trick or treat inflatable every other manufacturer of inflatable/blowups sucks


----------



## Matt12378

New ecto one inflatable what manufacturer do y’all think it is?


----------



## bobby2003

ANIMT 12 has become 6 Ft Waving Wally Constant Motion. I think this has already been mentioned because I think I saw it somewhere already.

$229.99

Oh Boy. Another clown. No pictures at the tome of posting.



https://www.spirithalloween.com/catalog/includes/quicklook_miniproduct.jsp?entityId=174712&entityTypeId=4







__





6 Ft Waving Wally Constant Motion Animatronic - Decorations - Spirithalloween.com


Being the circus greeter for years, Waving Wally looks like a friendly clown, but you better think twice before you get too close. He spent years and years at the circus just trying to become a juggler, but they constantly told him he’d never be good enough. This waving clown is filled with...




www.spirithalloween.com


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

Yeah it was leaked a few weeks back but more widely a few days ago.









Waving Wally


Waving Wally was an animatronic sold by Spirit Halloween for the 2019 Halloween season. It resembled a happy vintage clown. It wore a black and white jumpsuit with three red pom-poms, white gloves, a polka-dotted red, white, and black hat, with large black clown shoes. When activated, it waved...




spirit-halloween.fandom.com


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

Images and a video were added to the listing:



















https://spirit.scene7.com/s7viewers/html5/VideoViewer.html?asset=Spirit/01422914-AVS


----------



## Midwest_Mystical

Will Gemmy have a life size at Spirit this year?


----------



## ghostbust99

The clown head on the train in the video is a new door knocker


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

2019 Unidentifiable Props


This article documents all unidentifiable props appearing in 2019 Spirit Halloween sneak peek videos. The Unidentifiable Prop (Double Trouble) is a prop that appears in the background of the 2019 Double Trouble animatronic sneak peek. It appears to resemble a corpse wearing overalls and a tan...




spirit-halloween.fandom.com





Yes! I was hoping it was. Know the name?


----------



## ghostbust99

Scarecrow Lover said:


> 2019 Unidentifiable Props
> 
> 
> This article documents all unidentifiable props appearing in 2019 Spirit Halloween sneak peek videos. The Unidentifiable Prop (Double Trouble) is a prop that appears in the background of the 2019 Double Trouble animatronic sneak peek. It appears to resemble a corpse wearing overalls and a tan...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> spirit-halloween.fandom.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes! I was hoping it was. Know the name?


Unfortunately no but if I do I’ll let you know. I’ve seen a reaper version somewhere too.


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

All right, just calling it this haha:









Talking Clown Door Knocker


The Talking Clown Door Knocker, also known as the Clown Door Knocker, is an animatronic sold by Spirit Halloween for the 2019 and 2020 Halloween seasons. It resembles a green-haired clown with sharp teeth and yellow eyes. When activated, the eyes light-up, while the mouth moves to several...




spirit-halloween.fandom.com


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

What do ya'll think about the Reaper's Wharf theme?
I like the look, and it looks like we might be getting three themes this year, though it's unlikely.









The Reaper's Wharf


The Reaper's Wharf, related to S.S. Rip Tide, was one of the two themes created by Spirit Halloween for the 2019 Halloween season. It contained two sections, the "Spirit Aquarium," and "The Dock Shops" storefronts. Abandoned Annie Bloodthirsty Betty Demonic Dahlia Double Trouble Experimental...




spirit-halloween.fandom.com


----------



## CGI Michael Myers

Scarecrow Lover said:


> What do ya'll think about the Reaper's Wharf theme?
> I like the look, and it looks like we might be getting three themes this year, though it's unlikely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Reaper's Wharf
> 
> 
> The Reaper's Wharf, related to S.S. Rip Tide, was one of the two themes created by Spirit Halloween for the 2019 Halloween season. It contained two sections, the "Spirit Aquarium," and "The Dock Shops" storefronts. Abandoned Annie Bloodthirsty Betty Demonic Dahlia Double Trouble Experimental...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> spirit-halloween.fandom.com


Was there a reason why Spirit stopped doing three displays?


----------



## ghostbust99

Scarecrow Lover said:


> What do ya'll think about the Reaper's Wharf theme?
> I like the look, and it looks like we might be getting three themes this year, though it's unlikely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Reaper's Wharf
> 
> 
> The Reaper's Wharf, related to S.S. Rip Tide, was one of the two themes created by Spirit Halloween for the 2019 Halloween season. It contained two sections, the "Spirit Aquarium," and "The Dock Shops" storefronts. Abandoned Annie Bloodthirsty Betty Demonic Dahlia Double Trouble Experimental...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> spirit-halloween.fandom.com


There’s not 3 themes. What you’re seeing is a giant barge ship that’s behind the reapers wharf sign and then a walkthrough theme at the back.


----------



## Midwest_Mystical

ghostbust99 said:


> There’s not 3 themes. What you’re seeing is a giant barge ship that’s behind the reapers wharf sign and then a walkthrough theme at the back.
> View attachment 714308


Now, that's cool.


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

Wow. I saw that image, but I didn't think it was part of the same theme. Also, Waving Wally was uploaded to YouTube 3 minutes ago.


----------



## CGI Michael Myers

ghostbust99 said:


> There’s not 3 themes. What you’re seeing is a giant barge ship that’s behind the reapers wharf sign and then a walkthrough theme at the back.
> View attachment 714308


This display looks awesome but it doesn't give me any Halloween vibes.


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

Yeah me neither. If this is all one theme then my fingers are crossed for a circus theme in the back lol.


----------



## ghostbust99

Scarecrow Lover said:


> Yeah me neither. If this is all one theme then my fingers are crossed for a circus theme in the back lol.


There’s no circus or clown theme. Spirit is only doing multiple clowns due to their popularity. The back theme is this:


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

Aw man way to destroy all my hopes with one image ?

But in all seriousness, what am I looking at? Any idea? Like, looks to be a barn or something? Again?


----------



## ghostbust99

Scarecrow Lover said:


> Aw man way to destroy all my hopes with one image ?
> 
> But in all seriousness, what am I looking at? Any idea? Like, looks to be a barn or something? Again?


It’s some sort of boathouse/factory, etc etc I’m guessing. It utilizes the metal frame of the dead harvest house.


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

Ah man, oh well. I miss when the themes weren't all connected in some way and when there weren't just two lol.


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

Is every _Spirit_ prop leak from _Instagram_ or something???









Spirit Halloween66


This channel is mostly based on Halloween decorations, tours, demos, setups, and more. Video uploads are between June and November for Halloween and November...




www.youtube.com


----------



## Midwest_Mystical

From the looks of it, it appears to be either a wharf/loading dock or the inside of a ship.

I wonder if this year's display will have an animated element like the windmill. I can honestly see the Reaper's hands and the wheel turn, as if he's steering the ship.


----------



## ghostbust99

Midwest_Mystical said:


> From the look of it, it appears to be either a wharf/loading dock or the inside of a ship.
> 
> I wonder if this year's display will have an animated element like the windmill. I can honestly see Reaper's hand and wheel turn, as if he's steering the ship.


The theme is called Reapers Wharf and there’s a dock if you look closely so that makes sense. 

I’ve heard from someone that visited their store that the ships wheel is animated.


----------



## Meadow

ghostbust99 said:


> The theme is called Reapers Wharf and there’s a dock if you look closely so that makes sense.
> 
> I’ve heard from someone that visited their store that the ships wheel is animated.


Well that’s definitely a weird theme when almost nothing they have is really part of that theme huh? Can’t wait to see how Spirit pulls this off.


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

I can't wait, either, only I'm not sarcastic. Pennywise fits in, and if the Reaper and Dragon rumors are true, then they will, too. The Sitting Scarecrow and Man's Possessed Friend probably wouldn't, but I'm curious how they're going to work in animatronics like the clowns. The only other option would be the back theme, and a clown factory is just as ridiculous lol.


----------



## Midwest_Mystical

ghostbust99 said:


> The theme is called Reapers Wharf and there’s a dock if you look closely so that makes sense.
> 
> I’ve heard from someone that visited their store that the ships wheel is animated.


I'm glad to hear that the wheel is animated!

On a side note, is there a set date as to when the stores are suppose to open? I just drove by the store that I'll be working at again this year, and there's nothing inside. The only thing that's been done in the past few weeks is that there's orange tape on the floor to serve as an outline to the store and a white, movable, metal shelving unit. I know that the stores are set to open towards the end of the month, and that's only two and a half weeks left to get the entire store up and running. I want to contact my manager, but I don't want to bother her. I want to see if I can help set up the store, displays, and animatronics, and see if I can purchase the ship with the Reaper.


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

Nice! A lot of stores have their items unpacked and are getting ready, or so I've heard. Guess your store might be one that opens later.


----------



## RottingApples

Part of me still really hopes Spirit will come out with an Oogie Boogie animatronic. Jack and Sally are so over saturated, but a Boogie animatronic... I'd snatch that up in a heartbeat.


----------



## Screaming Demons

Not crazy about the theme but the boat looks like it might have possibilities for future haunts. I don't see anything so far that I'll likely buy so I can put my money towards the displays on Nov. 2.


----------



## Restless Acres

Midwest_Mystical said:


> I'm glad to hear that the wheel is animated!
> 
> On a side note, is there a set date as to when the stores are suppose to open? I just drove by the store that I'll be working at again this year, and there's nothing inside. The only thing that's been done in the past few weeks is that there's orange tape on the floor to serve as an outline to the store and a white, movable, metal shelving unit. I know that the stores are set to open towards the end of the month, and that's only two and a half weeks left to get the entire store up and running. I want to contact my manager, but I don't want to bother her. I want to see if I can help set up the store, displays, and animatronics, and see if I can purchase the ship with the Reaper.


Stores generally open from mid-August (on the early side) to late September. They don't want to open them quite that late, but it happens. Others have mentioned July openings, but I have not seen that in Southern New England/Greater Boston. Districts use the same employees to set up stores, typically. Individual locations, particularly first year locations, run into all sorts of unexpected delays in opening. It is just a mish-mash when stores open. And frankly corporate probably doesn't absolutely hate late openings, as early sales are probably marginal (relatively speaking) and they prolly like not having to pay ee wages (however miniscule). Yes, they would rather have them open in a timely fashion, but not the end of the world if they don't.


----------



## Restless Acres

Midwest_Mystical said:


> I'm glad to hear that the wheel is animated!
> 
> On a side note, is there a set date as to when the stores are suppose to open? I just drove by the store that I'll be working at again this year, and there's nothing inside. The only thing that's been done in the past few weeks is that there's orange tape on the floor to serve as an outline to the store and a white, movable, metal shelving unit. I know that the stores are set to open towards the end of the month, and that's only two and a half weeks left to get the entire store up and running. I want to contact my manager, but I don't want to bother her. I want to see if I can help set up the store, displays, and animatronics, and see if I can purchase the ship with the Reaper.


Stores generally open from mid-August (on the early side) to late September. They don't want to open them quite that late, but it happens. Others have mentioned July openings, but I have not seen that in Southern New England/Greater Boston. Districts use the same employees to set up stores, typically. Individual locations, particularly first year locations, run into all sorts of unexpected delays in opening. It is just a mish-mash when stores open. And frankly corporate probably doesn't absolutely hate late openings, as early sales are probably marginal (relatively speaking) and they prolly like not having to pay ee wages (however miniscule). Yes, they would rather have them open in a timely fashion, but not the end of the world if they don't.


----------



## Matt12378

My Spirit Halloween took until October 1 to open lol


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

Meadow said:


> Well that’s definitely a weird theme when almost nothing they have is really part of that theme huh? Can’t wait to see how Spirit pulls this off.


It's actually a good way to tie in multiple themes. It's like a shipping company the Reaper ( Spirit's mascot ) is in charge of, kinda like Santa's workshop and sleigh.


----------



## ghostbust99

I’ve heard rumors the back theme is actually some sort of aquarium. What if instead of fish it’s just all the clowns lol.


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

Oh man, I would love that. Either that or I'm giving up all hope for a clown theme until _Spirit's_ 40th anniversary.


----------



## halloween71

Just ordered my sam I have been waiting for him for yearsssssss.one of the best movies ever made.


----------



## halloween71

CCdalek said:


> _Posted twice due to a site error._


Looking at your youtube i see the billy on ticycle.I have him... but did not
notice him listed anywhere this year?


----------



## halloween71

ghostbust99 said:


> No it’s definitely not lol. It’s made by Morbid Enterprises. That should tell you enough right there.


I like Morbids props I own quite a few...reasonably priced and different..regan ..the nun and billy?Who else offers those?


----------



## halloween71

Tired of clowns my god move on..bring the zombies..ghost...spirits and witches on.


----------



## Wycked Spiryt

Midwest_Mystical said:


> I'm glad to hear that the wheel is animated!
> 
> On a side note, is there a set date as to when the stores are suppose to open? I just drove by the store that I'll be working at again this year, and there's nothing inside. The only thing that's been done in the past few weeks is that there's orange tape on the floor to serve as an outline to the store and a white, movable, metal shelving unit. I know that the stores are set to open towards the end of the month, and that's only two and a half weeks left to get the entire store up and running. I want to contact my manager, but I don't want to bother her. I want to see if I can help set up the store, displays, and animatronics, and see if I can purchase the ship with the Reaper.


I live in the West. Stores in my state generally open Labor Day weekend.


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

halloween71 said:


> Tired of clowns my god move on..bring the zombies..ghost...spirits and witches on.


_Spirit's_ just using the _It_ franchise to make money. I for one am not sick or tired of clowns. Zombies have been overused for years, ghosts have always been meh, we have enough spirits, and witches have not been unique for a very long time. What we have right now is a melting pot of randomness for in-store animatronics. There are only a few clowns set to be in stores. Most of the clown props are online only.


----------



## Restless Acres

Scarecrow Lover said:


> _Spirit's_ just using the _It_ franchise to make money. I for one am not sick or tired of clowns. Zombies have been overused for years, ghosts have always been meh, we have enough spirits, and witches have not been unique for a very long time. What we have right now is a melting pot of randomness for in-store animatronics. There are only a few clowns set to be in stores. Most of the clown props are online only.


Umm...their only business is making money! ;-)


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

Lol touché, as I should have said, "to make some extra mula."


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

Back theme confirmed:









Spirit Aquarium


Spirit Aquarium is the confirmed back theme for Spirit Halloween's 2019 Halloween season. TBA Posable Dummy[1] (possibly) The entrance to the theme is a shark mouth, which was heavily rumored. The theme appears to be an enclosed haunted house, similar to 2018's Dead Harvest Farm House. TBA




spirit-halloween.fandom.com


----------



## Screaming Demons

I'm definitely getting that shark mouth on Nov. 1.


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

Lol. The theme looks good, but I'm curious to see how they incorporate what appears to be the Waving Wally and Posable Dummy animatronic and prop. The latter of the two probably just happened to be visible, it would seem, as a Michael Myers head prop can also be seen. Anyone have any ideas as to what any of the unidentified props in the image are?


----------



## CGI Michael Myers

Since the two displays are ocean-themed will we be getting any ocean-themed animatronics (like zombified sea creatures) or are they just going to shove a lot of random stuff in the displays?


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

Definitely the latter lmao.


----------



## CGI Michael Myers

Scarecrow Lover said:


> Definitely the latter lmao.


This is making me confused, so they are just going to shove clowns and a dragon into a display that they don't fit in? This seems like something Spirit would not do since the theme of the display is always based on their animatronics.


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

Not necessarily. At the same time, they're not going to cram everything we've seen so far into the front theme. Who knows at this point.


----------



## MichaelMyersSickHead

halloween71 said:


> Just ordered my sam I have been waiting for him for yearsssssss.one of the best movies ever made.


Me too thank you Ohio  Love trick r Treat


----------



## VirusFox

They are absolutely cramming Sam, Clowns, and a giant dragon on the same boat.


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

Apparently images of the "Stackable Scarecrow" and "Translucent Girl" are all over _Instagram_. Could someone upload the images here if they are genuine? EDIT: Oh wait, nevermind.









Stakeable Scarecrow


The Stakeable Scarecrow was a light-up prop sold by Spirit Halloween for the 2019 Halloween season. It resembled a scarecrow with red eyes. When activated, the eyes lit-up a bright yellow color. "Beware! Scarecrows may attack. This is a corn field that you may not want to enter! If you’re...




spirit-halloween.fandom.com












Translucent Girl


The Translucent Girl is a light-up prop sold by Spirit Halloween for the 2019 and 2020 Halloween seasons. It seems to resemble a ghostly female that is translucent. When activated, the body illuminates a light blue color. "This light-up translucent hanging prop will add a little extra terror to...




spirit-halloween.fandom.com


----------



## Meadow

VirusFox said:


> They are absolutely cramming Sam, Clowns, and a giant dragon on the same boat.


That’s a bad joke waiting to happen.


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

VirusFox said:


> They are absolutely cramming Sam, Clowns, and a giant dragon on the same boat.


That's the same way they arrived in the U.S. lol


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

VirusFox said:


> They are absolutely cramming Sam, Clowns, and a giant dragon on the same boat.


That is very interesting to hear out of context.


----------



## CGI Michael Myers

It looks like Hugz and the Michael Myers Door Greeter are returning to stores.


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

Yes! I knew that thing wasn't Demonic Dahlia. It was Michael Myers after all haha. Anyway, is that Hugz image from _Instagram_?


----------



## CGI Michael Myers

Scarecrow Lover said:


> Yes! I knew that thing wasn't Demonic Dahlia. It was Michael Myers after all haha. Anyway, is that Hugz image from _Instagram_?


Yes, both of the pictures are from Instagram.


----------



## CGI Michael Myers

Someone got the animatronic Sam early.


----------



## ghostbust99

CGI Michael Myers said:


> Someone got the animatronic Sam early.


I saw that. Seems very wobbly and the stabbing motion is awkward.


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

Not too impressed with it.


----------



## Restless Acres

I like it. I always appreciate a second movement (the stabbing arm). Plus that thing is just scary looking. Of the things I've seen so far that is the one I am most likely to buy. I like scary pumpkin props and that is up there. Plus I am tired of the ever increasing height of props. I am not yet a fan of movie characters, but that movie is obscure enough that the vast majority of people will not associate it with a movie. Just a scary little pumpkin guy.


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

Screaming Demons said:


> Forget what I'm sure will turn out to be just another lame overpriced prop (which doesn't really fit the lab setting they have him in). I want those things in the background. I hope the stores get them in.


It's a little late, but that plasma light ball is sold by _Spencer's,_ which means there's a good chance they may make an appearance at _Spirit_.


----------



## Restless Acres

Speaking of Sam, another thing I like that just occurred to me is the color. I go for kind of traditional horror and most of the props I display are drably colored. This guy will brighten things up but not in a cartoonish (or clowny) way.

Of course I am doing a Toxic theme this year (and my nine year old is a stickler) so Sam won't be making an appearance this year...UNLESS I bring back Pumpkinfest! Last year I put out Pumpkin/Harvest themed props in mid-September. When people said they liked my Halloween decorations or boy was I decorating early, I corrected them, "This isn't Halloween, this is Pumpkinfest". Then I took it all down early in October and did Halloween.


----------



## Meadow

Restless Acres said:


> Speaking of Sam, another thing I like that just occurred to me is the color. I go for kind of traditional horror and most of the props I display are drably colored. This guy will brighten things up but not in a cartoonish (or clowny) way.
> 
> Of course I am doing a Toxic theme this year (and my nine year old is a stickler) so Sam won't be making an appearance this year...UNLESS I bring back Pumpkinfest! Last year I put out Pumpkin/Harvest themed props in mid-September. When people said they liked my Halloween decorations or boy was I decorating early, I corrected them, "This isn't Halloween, this is Pumpkinfest". Then I took it all down early in October and did Halloween.


Love Pumpkinfest! And too early? No one needs that kind of negativity.


----------



## Restless Acres

Meadow said:


> Love Pumpkinfest! And too early? No one needs that kind of negativity.
> [/QUOTE
> Sorry. They were really saying that was early for me. There were no complaints.


----------



## Momof2!

I cant wait until our's opens. Last year was the first time for a Spirit here and it was great! I have nothing to compare it though so Im easily impressed.


----------



## ghostbust99

The flagship store in Egg Harbor NJ opens on August 5th.


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

Momof2! said:


> I cant wait until our's opens. Last year was the first time for a Spirit here and it was great! I have nothing to compare it though so Im easily impressed.


Use the Spirit Halloween Wiki link in my signature. It documents all the themes from the past. The best years in my opinion were 2010, 2012, and 2013.


----------



## Restless Acres

Scarecrow Lover said:


> Use the Spirit Halloween Wiki link in my signature. It documents all the themes from the past. The best years in my opinion were 2010, 2012, and 2013.


2015 was pretty good.


----------



## bobby2003

ANIMT 9 just became "2.9 Ft Abandoned Annie" - $109.99






2.9 Ft Abandoned Annie Animatronic - Decorations - Spirithalloween.com


When Annie was first brought home by her beloved owner, she was the prettiest doll in the world. It wasn’t until her best friend grew up and didn’t want to play with her anymore that Annie’s heart turned to stone. That’s when things really changed. Her dirty and dusty dress started to tatter...




www.spirithalloween.com





When Annie was first brought home by her beloved owner, she was the prettiest doll in the world. It wasn’t until her best friend grew up and didn’t want to play with her anymore that Annie’s heart turned to stone. That’s when things really changed. Her dirty and dusty dress started to tatter. Her mouth cracked into sharp, jagged edges which made it perfect for revenge. She had come alive. Her terrifying grin and demonic voice now comes through when you’d least expect it. So if you see her, you may want to keep a safe distance. She may look sweet at first, but she definitely doesn’t want to play.

Abandoned Annie speaks in two different voices, sweet and scary. Her jagged mouth opens wide for a terrifying jump scare!


----------



## ghostbust99

bobby2003 said:


> ANIMT 9 just became "2.9 Ft Abandoned Annie" - $109.99
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.9 Ft Abandoned Annie Animatronic - Decorations - Spirithalloween.com
> 
> 
> When Annie was first brought home by her beloved owner, she was the prettiest doll in the world. It wasn’t until her best friend grew up and didn’t want to play with her anymore that Annie’s heart turned to stone. That’s when things really changed. Her dirty and dusty dress started to tatter...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.spirithalloween.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When Annie was first brought home by her beloved owner, she was the prettiest doll in the world. It wasn’t until her best friend grew up and didn’t want to play with her anymore that Annie’s heart turned to stone. That’s when things really changed. Her dirty and dusty dress started to tatter. Her mouth cracked into sharp, jagged edges which made it perfect for revenge. She had come alive. Her terrifying grin and demonic voice now comes through when you’d least expect it. So if you see her, you may want to keep a safe distance. She may look sweet at first, but she definitely doesn’t want to play.
> 
> Abandoned Annie speaks in two different voices, sweet and scary. Her jagged mouth opens wide for a terrifying jump scare!
> 
> View attachment 714463
> View attachment 714464
> View attachment 714465
> View attachment 714466


Much creepier than the lame abundance of clowns I’d say


----------



## bobby2003

ghostbust99 said:


> Much creepier than the lame abundance of clowns I’d say


I looked at it so quickly I didn't notice the mouth movement at first. I'm betting if the eight remaining animatronic placeholders become props that they are still going to roll out at least two or three more clowns. Even if they are online only.










They also just added the video.



https://spirit.scene7.com/s7viewers/html5/VideoViewer.html?asset=Spirit/01422880-AVS


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

She looks great , I don't like how she is just battery operated though. 

Anyone else see the shark skull prop at the first of the video?


----------



## ChrisW

I like her - her "scare" is nicely hidden by the cracks on the face.


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

Video uploaded to YouTube about 5 minutes ago:


----------



## MichaelMyersSickHead

2.9 ft and still 'oversized'...come on dude Spirit is just punking us at this point and I love this store, but come on bro


----------



## ghostbust99

Buy the smallest item and it’ll probably happen too ??


----------



## Matt12378

Oversized shipping charges are ridiculous. 
I purchased a headless horseman from Home Depot and it literally shipped in a box larger then a huge double door refrigerator and shipping was free. Such a waste


----------



## Skullkrane

I personally find the Spirit Halloween pricing to be ridiculous. $109.99 for a 2.9ft animatronic with only a moving mouth? Remember when you could buy a larger roaming prop doll for $69.99, with illumination!

Spirit Halloween has not come out with anything jaw dropping this year, nor have the prices been even remotely acceptable. I just watched one of the "good ol' days" videos of Spirit Halloween back in 2009 when you could purchase a life-size Gemmy Dracula with full movement for only $99.99. Oh, the memories.


----------



## Restless Acres

Matt12378 said:


> Oversized shipping charges are ridiculous.
> I purchased a headless horseman from Home Depot and it literally shipped in a box larger then a huge double door refrigerator and shipping was free. Such a waste





Matt12378 said:


> Oversized shipping charges are ridiculous.
> I purchased a headless horseman from Home Depot and it literally shipped in a box larger then a huge double door refrigerator and shipping was free. Such a waste


Home Depot has a massive shipping and distribution network, more or less nationwide penetration, and seasonal space that even Walmart doesn't have. No one is going to be able to compete with them on shipping large props. I ship large props occasionally. It's expensive. It cost me over a hundred dollars to ship a Ghost Girl. I might complain about Spirit's overpricing props, but I have no problem with their oversized shipping charge. They are transparent about it, unlike say, Trendy Halloween. Yeah, the doll might be pushing it, but they usually aren't bad about calling things oversized. Maybe that has changed, though.


----------



## Skullkrane

Restless Acres said:


> Home Depot has a massive shipping and distribution network, more or less nationwide penetration, and seasonal space that even Walmart doesn't have. No one is going to be able to compete with them on shipping large props. I ship large props occasionally. It's expensive. It cost me over a hundred dollars to ship a Ghost Girl. I might complain about Spirit's overpricing props, but I have no problem with their oversized shipping charge. They are transparent about it, unlike say, Trendy Halloween. Yeah, the doll might be pushing it, but they usually aren't bad about calling things oversized. Maybe that has changed, though.


Oversized counts as anything that's larger than say a tabletop item. Being that Spirit Halloween ships solely from NJ, the further west you get, the more costly the shipping. However, I can tell that Spirit Halloween has at least a $20.00 markup on shipping.


----------



## Illysium

Does anyone have this thing? Is it worth $50?

Gothic Chandelier


----------



## CCdalek

bobby2003 said:


> ANIMT 9 just became "2.9 Ft Abandoned Annie" - $109.99
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.9 Ft Abandoned Annie Animatronic - Decorations - Spirithalloween.com
> 
> 
> When Annie was first brought home by her beloved owner, she was the prettiest doll in the world. It wasn’t until her best friend grew up and didn’t want to play with her anymore that Annie’s heart turned to stone. That’s when things really changed. Her dirty and dusty dress started to tatter...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.spirithalloween.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When Annie was first brought home by her beloved owner, she was the prettiest doll in the world. It wasn’t until her best friend grew up and didn’t want to play with her anymore that Annie’s heart turned to stone. That’s when things really changed. Her dirty and dusty dress started to tatter. Her mouth cracked into sharp, jagged edges which made it perfect for revenge. She had come alive. Her terrifying grin and demonic voice now comes through when you’d least expect it. So if you see her, you may want to keep a safe distance. She may look sweet at first, but she definitely doesn’t want to play.
> 
> Abandoned Annie speaks in two different voices, sweet and scary. Her jagged mouth opens wide for a terrifying jump scare!
> 
> View attachment 714463
> View attachment 714464
> View attachment 714465
> View attachment 714466


I very much like the unexpectedness of the movement on this animatronic. Even though it's not a standard jumpscare animatronic, it's so unexpected and so obvious that I'm sure many people will be surprised by it in stores. Like many others have said, though, the price is a bit too high for the size of the doll and the single movement. Not even the unexpected scare factor makes up for that.


----------



## CCdalek

CGI Michael Myers said:


> Someone got the animatronic Sam early.


I've been waiting for a Sam animatronic for so long, I'm not at all upset how this one turned out. The detail looks just as amazing in that video as in the pictures on the website, and honestly I care more about that than anything else in licensed figures. If they can capture the character's film appearance well, even if it's a static prop, I'm usually very happy with the result. Gemmy almost always did an outstanding job at this in their licensed animatronics over the years.


----------



## CCdalek

Restless Acres said:


> I like it. I always appreciate a second movement (the stabbing arm). Plus that thing is just scary looking. Of the things I've seen so far that is the one I am most likely to buy. I like scary pumpkin props and that is up there. Plus I am tired of the ever increasing height of props. I am not yet a fan of movie characters, but that movie is obscure enough that the vast majority of people will not associate it with a movie. Just a scary little pumpkin guy.


It seems like a common trend over the past few years to have height play a role as a major defining "scary" feature in props. The height is pretty intimidating at first. After the Towering Clown there were so many other "Towering" props released, to the point where the props lose their effectiveness. There's so many tall props, tall becomes normal.


----------



## Restless Acres

Skullkrane said:


> Oversized counts as anything that's larger than say a tabletop item. Being that Spirit Halloween ships solely from NJ, the further west you get, the more costly the shipping. However, I can tell that Spirit Halloween has at least a $20.00 markup on shipping.


They have a flat $20 oversized charge.


----------



## The Joker

Illysium said:


> Does anyone have this thing? Is it worth $50?
> 
> Gothic Chandelier
> 
> 
> View attachment 714517


Hey Illysium. Got a few of these. You can see a couple of them in the attached pics. They're pretty nice overall and really help set a mood. I really like 'em. $50 is a little steep, but they are nice.


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

So there's apparently a Sitting Scare "Pirate" for 2019:

https://spirit-halloween.fandom.com/wiki/Sitting_Scare_Pirate

----

Also, the "Stackable Scarecrow" is actually the "Stakeable Scarecrow:"









Stakeable Scarecrow


The Stakeable Scarecrow was a light-up prop sold by Spirit Halloween for the 2019 Halloween season. It resembled a scarecrow with red eyes. When activated, the eyes lit-up a bright yellow color. "Beware! Scarecrows may attack. This is a corn field that you may not want to enter! If you’re...




spirit-halloween.fandom.com


----------



## Illysium

The Joker said:


> Hey Illysium. Got a few of these. You can see a couple of them in the attached pics. They're pretty nice overall and really help set a mood. I really like 'em. $50 is a little steep, but they are nice.


Thanks! I ordered it.

Nice set-up!


----------



## The Joker

Illysium said:


> Thanks! I ordered it.
> 
> Nice set-up!


Excellent! You won't be disappointed if the $ isn't a huge deterrent. They have reasonable weight to 'em, and look pretty cool.

And thanks so much! I appreciate the compliment. I still need to post pics of the setup for 2018, inside and out.


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

Someone took a video of what could be seen of the Reaper's Wharf theme from outside in their area:


----------



## MrMordrid

Scarecrow Lover said:


> Someone took a video of what could be seen of the Reaper's Wharf theme from outside in their area:


That's the one up by me.


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

Updated thoughts on animatronics I have issues with so far.

The Flying Vulture is a piece of crap.
The Terror Dog is milking at its finest.
The Tug-of-War Clowns seem to have crappy quality.
The Double Trouble faces should be memes and the mouths don't move.
Twisty was such a waste of a sneak peek, reminds me of this *brilliant* video:

----






----

That Cerberus ever existed as an animatronic.
The Arctic Dragon is a discount Winter Dragon no one asked for.
Crouchy has horrible animation.
The Collector's description was revealed early and when the animatronic's images were released later on my hopes literally dropped from 1000 to 0.
With Demonic Dahlia the torments you will hear will be, "*click, click, click*."

Almost everything else is probably a tad overpriced.


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

Yo guys, what the hell? The Waving Wally animatronic listing reads "Sold Out" again for some unknown reason. Probably just temporary because they mixed up that shipping date or the animatronic got back-ordered and sold out in the last two days. Did anyone purchase/pre-order it yet and know the status of their order, currently?

https://www.spirithalloween.com/product/174712.uts


----------



## bobby2003

ANIMT 11 is now 3.4 Ft Rusty - 199.99

Edit: Forgot the link: https://www.spirithalloween.com/product/3-4-ft-rusty-animatronic-decorations/174710.uts

Rusty used to be friends with everyone in town and always helped out when someone asked, until one day he completely changed. His eyes went dark and he covered his face with a burlap mask. Instead of lending a hand, he chose to just sit all day. His bloody jumpsuit and rusted chainsaw told everyone that Rusty was no longer the person he once was, and everyone stayed far away. Now, he just waits for the next visitor who comes a little too close. Once a brave soul enters his sight, he pops up from his chair and revs his chainsaw as loud as he can. If you don’t run away fast enough, you could be his next victim!

The Rusty animatronic is able to sit on virtually any chair (not included) as he waits for people to come near. When they do, he pops up and shakes as he holds up his chainsaw that makes realistic revving sounds that are enough to scare away any unwanted visitor.
























Video: https://spirit.scene7.com/s7viewers/html5/VideoViewer.html?asset=Spirit/01422906-AVS


----------



## JoyfulCrow

I can't wait to see more from the aquarium theme. I love sea monsters and actual aquatic life, lol. Would love to see some sort of creepy octopus.

The Translucent Girl looks creepy. Hopefully her movement doesn't ruin it.


----------



## ghostbust99

Translucent girl is a hanging prop so don’t expect much from her. Rusty looks pretty neat, definitely Tekky.


----------



## witchy46

The Joker said:


> Hey Illysium. Got a few of these. You can see a couple of them in the attached pics. They're pretty nice overall and really help set a mood. I really like 'em. $50 is a little steep, but they are nice.


I love the Frankenstein bust and the Vampire one too, where did you get those?


----------



## JoyfulCrow

ghostbust99 said:


> Translucent girl is a hanging prop so don’t expect much from her.


That's actually reassuring lol. All she needs to do (in my opinion) is maybe make some sound. I was worried they'd have her moving around.

Rusty looks so cool! I love that Spirit has a few of these sitting jump-scare type props coming out this year.


----------



## FascinatinatedFright

So far, Abandoned Annie is my favorite. It's less surreal than the Creepy Rising Doll, but that kind of makes the similar face-splitting better. 

I'm also intrigued by Waving Wally. He seems to be going for a much subtler brand of horror, and looks like an animatronic of an animatronic, like an old clown figure from a 1970s boardwalk. Interesting.


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

FascinatinatedFright said:


> So far, Abandoned Annie is my favorite. It's less surreal than the Creepy Rising Doll, but that kind of makes the similar face-splitting better.
> 
> I'm also intrigued by Waving Wally. He seems to be going for a much subtler brand of horror, and looks like an animatronic of an animatronic, like an old clown figure from a 1970s boardwalk. Interesting.


Getting the same vibe, I just hope he looks like he does in the pics. For the price he should. I don't care for his what he says but thats fixable.


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

Wow 200 bucks for that thing? Yeesh. Also, Abandoned Annie and Waving Wally are my favorites for 2019, as well.


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

"Rusty" video uploaded to YouTube, and looks like a piece of crap to me (#RockandRoll):


----------



## bobby2003

Scarecrow Lover said:


> "Rusty" video uploaded to YouTube, and looks like a piece of crap to me (#RockandRoll):


It's not the reskin we wanted but I guess Spirit feels it's the reskin we need.


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

Ha well said. The only thing that saves it is the arm motion, which is not unique in the slightest. We don't even know who produces it, and since it doesn't seem to be metal it may be liable to break easily. Not worth 200 bucks, but then again, is anything worth the price at _Spirit?_


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

Okay so it's apparently produced by, guess who?! Our favorites, and the greatest quality of alllll timmmeeee, _Tekky Design_!!! yay.









Rusty


Rusty was an animatronic sold by Spirit Halloween for the 2019 Halloween season. It resembled a crazed man wearing a burlap mask and dirty overalls over black boots. It held a rusted chainsaw, likely its namesake. When activated, the arms raised with the chainsaw, as the head moved violently as...




spirit-halloween.fandom.com


----------



## ghostbust99

So this happened:





































The village wraps around the aquarium.


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

What. The. Hell. All... right. Not really sure what I think about this just yet.


----------



## Screaming Demons

ghostbust99 said:


> So this happened:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 714642
> 
> View attachment 714643
> 
> View attachment 714644
> 
> View attachment 714645
> 
> The village wraps around the aquarium.


I didn't even look at the props. All I see are set pieces I want to grab on November 1.


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

Can you make out anything about anything? I cannot tell which animatronics are in which theme, if the Aquarium even appears, how many themes there are, and Wally appears in two places for some reason???


----------



## ghostbust99

Check out this person’s Instagram story for more footage. She also filmed all the videos on the tv.
https://instagram.com/mexibillystudio?igshid=1uz0uwvgxka14

Wally is just a placeholder in the front theme for Pennywise. The aquarium entrance is on the side of the village and runs through the back of it. The whole town is the theme not just the aquarium.


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

Yes I checked her out earlier but with your link as well no vids are showing up for me, unfortunately. And thanks for the other info ahaha!


----------



## ghostbust99

Scarecrow Lover said:


> Yes I checked her out earlier but with your link as well no vids are showing up for me, unfortunately. And thanks for the other info ahaha!


You have to click on her profile picture to view her story videos. Btw Pennywise has the same animation as forest demon, not making it up, not a good sign lol. Gemmy’s version is looking very superior of the 3 Pennywise lifesizes now.


----------



## CGI Michael Myers

IMO, Spirit's Pennywise is the most screen accurate one, and he doesn't have sculpted on hair either. But I don't know what to think of his animation yet since I haven't seen a video of him.


----------



## ghostbust99

CGI Michael Myers said:


> IMO, Spirit's Pennywise is the most screen accurate one, and he doesn't have sculpted on hair either. But I don't know what to think of his animation yet since I haven't seen a video of him.
> View attachment 714663


Check out the video I posted above. The animation sucks. It just pops up and barely moves it’s mouth. Basically a reskin of forest demon. I’d rather get the Gemmy one. The only thing this one has going for it is the shoes and hair.


----------



## CGI Michael Myers

ghostbust99 said:


> Check out the video I posted above. The animation sucks. It just pops up and barely moves it’s mouth. Basically a reskin of forest demon. I’d rather get the Gemmy one. The only thing this one has going for it is the shoes and hair.


His animation does suck but I still really like the design. If I ever get both Gemmy's and Spirit's I might try to switch their heads. And what happened to the Jason animatronic? Was he canceled?


----------



## ghostbust99

CGI Michael Myers said:


> His animation does suck but I still really like the design. If I ever get both Gemmy's and Spirit's I might try to switch their heads. And what happened to the Jason animatronic? Was he canceled?


I think it was canceled yes, we would’ve seen it by now. Spirit having it was only a theory when it disappeared off the Morris website.


----------



## CGI Michael Myers

ghostbust99 said:


> I think it was canceled yes, we would’ve seen it by now. Spirit having it was only a theory when it disappeared off the Morris website.


It looks like it'll be a long time until we see a new Jason animatronic then.


----------



## bobby2003

It looks like some pointy haired executive said "just throw the clowns on the barge. The squeakers won't care".


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

I dunno, that Pennywise animatronic might be one of my new favorites. The phrases seem to be pretty much perfect choices, the animation actually looks realistic to Pennywise from the film, and the mouth doesn't really need to move that much for this character.


----------



## CCdalek

bobby2003 said:


> ANIMT 11 is now 3.4 Ft Rusty - 199.99
> 
> Edit: Forgot the link: https://www.spirithalloween.com/product/3-4-ft-rusty-animatronic-decorations/174710.uts
> 
> Rusty used to be friends with everyone in town and always helped out when someone asked, until one day he completely changed. His eyes went dark and he covered his face with a burlap mask. Instead of lending a hand, he chose to just sit all day. His bloody jumpsuit and rusted chainsaw told everyone that Rusty was no longer the person he once was, and everyone stayed far away. Now, he just waits for the next visitor who comes a little too close. Once a brave soul enters his sight, he pops up from his chair and revs his chainsaw as loud as he can. If you don’t run away fast enough, you could be his next victim!
> 
> The Rusty animatronic is able to sit on virtually any chair (not included) as he waits for people to come near. When they do, he pops up and shakes as he holds up his chainsaw that makes realistic revving sounds that are enough to scare away any unwanted visitor.
> 
> View attachment 714623
> View attachment 714624
> View attachment 714625
> 
> 
> Video: https://spirit.scene7.com/s7viewers/html5/VideoViewer.html?asset=Spirit/01422906-AVS


I actually like Rusty, he's like a scarecrow Leatherface, who I'm a big fan of. Even his animation is very similar to the way Leatherface moves with his chainsaw in the Texas Chainsaw Massacre films. I love the chainsaw lifting motion. I do worry about him breaking for the price, though. The head movement is just like the sitting scare props, which in general seem to last for a while, but the arm movement with the chainsaw I fear will break over time.


----------



## ghostbust99

Well it’s been one heck of a night I’d say guys ?.


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

Hell yes, you can say that again. I'm still working my *ss (not positive who reads this) off attempting to document and fix up all the new articles for any potential readers on the Wiki because somehow we got 60,000 views this week so far.

All the newest ones animatronics are linked to at the bottom of the section.








Spirit Halloween 2019: Latest News


As of the 1st of January, 2020, this page is no longer in use. It has been left here for archive purposes only. Please visit Spirit Halloween 2020: The Latest News for the latest Spirit related news or 2020 Animatronics& Props: The Latest News for the latest general Halloween news. THIS PAGE...




spirit-halloween.fandom.com


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

All right, so we learned of five new animatronics, a large theme with no apparent official name yet, of which the Spirit Aquarium was only a small part, and we lost all hope of another Jason Voorhees in our lifetime lmao.

Quite a long night indeed.









Blood Brothers


The Blood Brothers was an animatronic sold online by Spirit Halloween for the 2019 and 2020 Halloween seasons. It resembled a two-headed zombie wearing a gray, bloodstained jumpsuit, and chains around both necks. When activated, the heads turned side to side, while zombie noises could be heard...




spirit-halloween.fandom.com












Graveyard Ghoul (2019)


Not to be confused with Graveyard Ghoul (2012). The Graveyard Ghoul was a constant motion animatronic sold by Spirit Halloween for the 2019 Halloween season. It resembled a ghoul-zombie-like creature with glowing yellow eyes and hair over his face, peering out from behind a tombstone. When...




spirit-halloween.fandom.com












Headless Help


Headless Help was an animatronic sold by Spirit Halloween for the 2019 Halloween season. It resembled a headless butler dressed in a grey and light-blue coat, that held a silver platter and his head. When activated, the eyes blinked, as the mouth moved to one of several phrases. It can also be...




spirit-halloween.fandom.com












Jack Straw


Jack Straw is an animatronic sold by Spirit Halloween for the 2019 and 2020 Halloween seasons. It resembles a scarecrow in a sitting position. When activated, it jumps up, while the head and arms move. The eyes light-up, while noises of laughter can be heard. "Farmer Jack hated when people would...




spirit-halloween.fandom.com












Mr. Toots


Mr. Toots was an animatronic sold by Spirit Halloween for the 2019 Halloween season. It resembled a small, grinning clown with red hair, dressed in a blue and white clown suit, that drove a comically small car. When activated, the eyes of the clown lit-up, as the car roamed around while phrases...




spirit-halloween.fandom.com


----------



## RCIAG

bobby2003 said:


> It looks like some pointy haired executive said "just throw the clowns on the barge. The squeakers won't care".


YES!! That's exactly what I was thinking when I saw that vid too!


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

The Reaper's Wharf


The Reaper's Wharf, related to S.S. Rip Tide, was one of the two themes created by Spirit Halloween for the 2019 Halloween season. It contained two sections, the "Spirit Aquarium," and "The Dock Shops" storefronts. Abandoned Annie Bloodthirsty Betty Demonic Dahlia Double Trouble Experimental...




spirit-halloween.fandom.com





Does anyone know anything else about the back theme not mentioned on this article?


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

All right, a few things happened with some of the ANIMTs, and I'll also be relisting everything bobby2003 linked that has not been altered as of yet:

ANIMT 14 (has not changed): https://www.spirithalloween.com/cat...iniproduct.jsp?entityId=174716&entityTypeId=4

ANIMT 18 (price added: $269.99): https://www.spirithalloween.com/catalog/includes/quicklook_miniproduct.jsp?entityId=174722&entityTypeId=4

ANIMT 19 (price added: $129.99): https://www.spirithalloween.com/cat...iniproduct.jsp?entityId=174700&entityTypeId=4

AMIMT 21 (has not changed): https://www.spirithalloween.com/cat...iniproduct.jsp?entityId=174702&entityTypeId=4

ANIMT 22 (price added: $129.99): https://www.spirithalloween.com/cat...iniproduct.jsp?entityId=174703&entityTypeId=4

ANIMT 25 (has not changed): https://www.spirithalloween.com/cat...iniproduct.jsp?entityId=174707&entityTypeId=4

ANIMT 26 (has not changed): https://www.spirithalloween.com/cat...iniproduct.jsp?entityId=174709&entityTypeId=4

----

As for what appear to be listings for new masks due to the $12.99 prices, nothing has changed:

SVI GIGGLES: https://www.spirithalloween.com/cat...iniproduct.jsp?entityId=176015&entityTypeId=4

SVI WITHERED ZOMBIE: https://www.spirithalloween.com/cat...iniproduct.jsp?entityId=176013&entityTypeId=4

SVI WITHERED MONKEY: https://www.spirithalloween.com/cat...iniproduct.jsp?entityId=176011&entityTypeId=4

SVI GOOD TIME CLOWN: https://www.spirithalloween.com/cat...iniproduct.jsp?entityId=176014&entityTypeId=4

Found this, too: SVI EVIL MONKEY: https://www.spirithalloween.com/cat...iniproduct.jsp?entityId=176011&entityTypeId=4


----------



## Matt12378

Scarecrow Lover said:


> All right, a few things happened with some of the ANIMTs, and I'll also be relisting everything bobby2003 linked that has not been altered as of yet:
> 
> ANIMT 14 (has not changed): https://www.spirithalloween.com/cat...iniproduct.jsp?entityId=174716&entityTypeId=4
> 
> ANIMT 18 (price added: $269.99): https://www.spirithalloween.com/catalog/includes/quicklook_miniproduct.jsp?entityId=174722&entityTypeId=4
> 
> ANIMT 19 (price added: $129.99): https://www.spirithalloween.com/cat...iniproduct.jsp?entityId=174700&entityTypeId=4
> 
> AMIMT 21 (has not changed): https://www.spirithalloween.com/cat...iniproduct.jsp?entityId=174702&entityTypeId=4
> 
> ANIMT 22 (price added: $129.99): https://www.spirithalloween.com/cat...iniproduct.jsp?entityId=174703&entityTypeId=4
> 
> ANIMT 25 (has not changed): https://www.spirithalloween.com/cat...iniproduct.jsp?entityId=174707&entityTypeId=4
> 
> ANIMT 26 (has not changed): https://www.spirithalloween.com/cat...iniproduct.jsp?entityId=174709&entityTypeId=4
> 
> ----
> 
> As for what appear to be listings for new masks due to the $12.99 prices, nothing has changed:
> 
> SVI GIGGLES: https://www.spirithalloween.com/cat...iniproduct.jsp?entityId=176015&entityTypeId=4
> 
> SVI WITHERED ZOMBIE: https://www.spirithalloween.com/cat...iniproduct.jsp?entityId=176013&entityTypeId=4
> 
> SVI WITHERED MONKEY: https://www.spirithalloween.com/cat...iniproduct.jsp?entityId=176011&entityTypeId=4
> 
> SVI GOOD TIME CLOWN: https://www.spirithalloween.com/cat...iniproduct.jsp?entityId=176014&entityTypeId=4
> 
> Found this, too: SVI EVIL MONKEY: https://www.spirithalloween.com/cat...iniproduct.jsp?entityId=176011&entityTypeId=4


Any new Halloween inflatables?


----------



## Matt12378

I really like the ghostbusters 17 foot long ecto one inflatable. I do wonder if that would be a bit too big lol.


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

Unfortunately not that I have seen lol. Wow, you really like inflatables in particular, don't you xD?


----------



## Shockwave199

Rusty animatronic just hit. Looks interesting. The tough thing about spirits video of animatronics is they speed it up. Then you see it in person and it moves slowly. I figure this animatronic moves slowly. Cool though.






3.9 Ft Rusty Animatronic - Decorations - Spirithalloween.com


Rusty used to be friends with everyone in town and always helped out when someone asked, until one day he completely changed. His eyes went dark and he covered his face with a burlap mask. Instead of lending a hand, he chose to just sit all day. His bloody jumpsuit and rusted chainsaw told...




www.spirithalloween.com


----------



## The Joker

witchy46 said:


> I love the Frankenstein bust and the Vampire one too, where did you get those?


Thanks! They're from HomeGoods a couple years ago. I think I saw some there last year too, but were gone pretty quick. They're pretty cool, and for the price you can't beat 'em.


----------



## ghostbust99

The lady who did the livestream said that no one is allowed to record the aquarium yet but it’s just a few video screens. She’s been doing several update live-streams. The spirit there is officially open but the only props they have for sale right now are Hugz, Towering Clown, Mans Possessed Friend and Cocoon Corpse.


----------



## bobby2003

Matt12378 said:


> Any new Halloween inflatables?


I wasn't paying too much attention to inflatables, but I assume this one should still be coming.






Oogie Boogie Inflatable with Creatures - The Nightmare Before Christmas - Spirithalloween.com


Let’s draw straws because Oogie Boogie is ready to kidnap Mr. Sandy Claws with the help of Lock, Shock, and Barrel. With this officially licensed Oogie Boogie inflatable, your front yard will seem like it’s in Halloween Town. Mr. Sandy Claws may not be happy, but your neighbors will be once they...




www.spirithalloween.com


----------



## ghostbust99

Pricing


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

No Mr. Toots pricing?!!! Lol but most of these seem like fair prices.


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

Blood Brothers listing went live.






6 Ft Blood Brothers Animatronic - Decorations - Spirithalloween.com


These twins were always different than the rest, so one day scientists decided to run some tests. Everything was going smoothly, and then something went wrong. The scientists noticed that the twins gained strength so quickly; they could hardly hold them down any longer. They chained the twins...




www.spirithalloween.com





And video uploaded to YouTube:


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

All right, right now it would seem that the Reaper's Wharf is the back theme, including that whole village area and the Spirit Aquarium, while the "S.S. Rip Tide" is the front theme.









The Reaper's Wharf


The Reaper's Wharf, related to S.S. Rip Tide, was one of the two themes created by Spirit Halloween for the 2019 Halloween season. It contained two sections, the "Spirit Aquarium," and "The Dock Shops" storefronts. Abandoned Annie Bloodthirsty Betty Demonic Dahlia Double Trouble Experimental...




spirit-halloween.fandom.com












S.S. Rip Tide


The S.S. Rip Tide, related to The Reaper's Wharf, was one of the two themes created by Spirit Halloween for the 2019 Halloween season. It resembled an aged boat housing a variety of creatures throughout. There were numerous gaping holes around the ship. Arctic Dragon Cerberus Cocooned Corpse...




spirit-halloween.fandom.com


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

Bloodthirsty Betty, Double Trouble, and the Graveyard Ghoul animatronics have been confirmed for the Reaper's Wharf back theme according to a _Spirit_ employee.


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

We've got some detailed tours for 2019 beginning to surface:


----------



## halloween71

Blade-of-the-Moon said:


> That's the same way they arrived in the U.S. lol


omg dying lol?


----------



## halloween71

bobby2003 said:


> ANIMT 9 just became "2.9 Ft Abandoned Annie" - $109.99
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.9 Ft Abandoned Annie Animatronic - Decorations - Spirithalloween.com
> 
> 
> When Annie was first brought home by her beloved owner, she was the prettiest doll in the world. It wasn’t until her best friend grew up and didn’t want to play with her anymore that Annie’s heart turned to stone. That’s when things really changed. Her dirty and dusty dress started to tatter...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.spirithalloween.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When Annie was first brought home by her beloved owner, she was the prettiest doll in the world. It wasn’t until her best friend grew up and didn’t want to play with her anymore that Annie’s heart turned to stone. That’s when things really changed. Her dirty and dusty dress started to tatter. Her mouth cracked into sharp, jagged edges which made it perfect for revenge. She had come alive. Her terrifying grin and demonic voice now comes through when you’d least expect it. So if you see her, you may want to keep a safe distance. She may look sweet at first, but she definitely doesn’t want to play.
> 
> Abandoned Annie speaks in two different voices, sweet and scary. Her jagged mouth opens wide for a terrifying jump scare!
> 
> View attachment 714463
> View attachment 714464
> View attachment 714465
> View attachment 714466


Really digging the mouth shape.


----------



## halloween71

CCdalek said:


> I've been waiting for a Sam animatronic for so long, I'm not at all upset how this one turned out. The detail looks just as amazing in that video as in the pictures on the website, and honestly I care more about that than anything else in licensed figures. If they can capture the character's film appearance well, even if it's a static prop, I'm usually very happy with the result. Gemmy almost always did an outstanding job at this in their licensed animatronics over the years.


I cant wait to get him.


----------



## Midwest_Mystical

I'm convinced that Headless Help is Gemmy. Not only does he utilize a microphone, but he has the same base and shoes as other Gemmy life sizes.


----------



## CGI Michael Myers

Midwest_Mystical said:


> I'm convinced that Headless Help is Gemmy. Not only does he utilize a microphone, but he has the same base and shoes as other Gemmy life sizes.


His head does look similar to one of their older butler animatronics as well so I think this theory could be true.


----------



## RCIAG

Spirit Head Guys: Well....we're doing a wharf/aquarium/water theme....what should we put on the wharf? A fisherman? Lots of dead fish? A shark? What?

Spirit Toadies: CLOWNS!! CLOWNS ARE HUGE RIGHT NOW!!

Spirit Head Guys:Nah....that doesn't work. How about....clowns?

Spirit Toadies: Yeahyeahyeah boss!! GREAT IDEA!!


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

The Reaper's Wharf


The Reaper's Wharf, related to S.S. Rip Tide, was one of the two themes created by Spirit Halloween for the 2019 Halloween season. It contained two sections, the "Spirit Aquarium," and "The Dock Shops" storefronts. Abandoned Annie Bloodthirsty Betty Demonic Dahlia Double Trouble Experimental...




spirit-halloween.fandom.com





From the looks of it so far we can hope fairly that Waving Wally's the only clown in the back, but there's always Mr. Toots to account for.


----------



## bobby2003

ANIMT 19 just became the previously mentioned 2.5 Ft Graveyard Ghoul Constant Motion Animatronic - $129.99



https://www.spirithalloween.com/catalog/includes/quicklook_miniproduct.jsp?entityId=174700&entityTypeId=4



If you wander toward a cemetery after hours, we suggest you think twice before entering. The old groundskeeper is buried there, and he never likes people walking through the property once the gates are locked. Legend has it, he used to chase teenagers out when he was alive, and now that he’s passed on, his spirit does the exact same thing. If you dare enter, you’ll see his glowing eyes and brittle head of hair float around his grave. If you see the tombstone marked “I Will Return,” you better keep your distance or you’ll be buried there next.

Blue lights illuminate the Graveyard Ghoul’s tombstone when he’s awoken. He peeks his head out from behind the gravestone, and as it moves from side to side, his glowing orange eyes will taunt you as he tells you that you’ll never be able to hide.

Update: Photos and video added.






2.5 Ft LED Graveyard Ghoul Constant Motion Animatronic - Decorations - Spirithalloween.com


If you wander toward a cemetery after hours, we suggest you think twice before entering. The old groundskeeper is buried there, and he never likes people walking through the property once the gates are locked. Legend has it, he used to chase teenagers out when he was alive, and now that he’s...




www.spirithalloween.com






























https://spirit.scene7.com/s7viewers/html5/VideoViewer.html?asset=Spirit/01422989-AVS


----------



## Empress Nightshade

Scarecrow Lover said:


> The Reaper's Wharf
> 
> 
> The Reaper's Wharf, related to S.S. Rip Tide, was one of the two themes created by Spirit Halloween for the 2019 Halloween season. It contained two sections, the "Spirit Aquarium," and "The Dock Shops" storefronts. Abandoned Annie Bloodthirsty Betty Demonic Dahlia Double Trouble Experimental...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> spirit-halloween.fandom.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the looks of it so far we can hope fairly that Waving Wally's the only clown in the back, but there's always Mr. Toots to account for.


No, no...and again I say NO. This would be my complete nightmare! I often dream of turning a corner and suddenly I'm in a room that's surrounded by water. It's large windows allowing me to see GIGANTIC fish. Over the years, I've been able to realize that it's about to appear, giving me time to either change course or wake up. But, this Wharf would totally flatten me. Clowns, blood, guts..all of that stuff is a walk in the park, but tanks holding fish? H.E.C.K noooo.


----------



## robin19871

2 days until they reveal their 2019 collection.. Can't wait to see everything..


----------



## JaCk

Here's a sneak peak at some of their 2019 NBC items!








From: The Halloween Page


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

It would seem that an employee has revealed which animatronics will be in which themes.

https://spirit-halloween.fandom.com/wiki/S.S._Rip_Tide#Animatronics_that_Will_Appear

https://spirit-halloween.fandom.com/wiki/Reaper's_Wharf#Animatronics_that_Will_Appear

And side news: Mr. Toots is confirmed to be online-only, as well, unfortunately, so I'm betting on an oversized shipping fee for him lmao.


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

Remember when _Spirit_ did videos such as this, replied to all their comments, and had decently-priced products? Me neither... because it was so long ago.


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

The S.S. Rip Tide display pieces apparently have had their prices revealed from a _Spirit_ employee:

----

Ship bow: $49.99

Wheelhouse: $49.99

Capy Jack w/ wheel $24.99

Ship deck $99.99

----

The prices could be different or may be changed, but for now those are what stand.


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

Graveyard Ghoul vid uploaded to YouTube about 3 minutes ago:


----------



## RCIAG

It seems to me that Spirit would do just as well selling set pieces outright as well as costumes & props.


----------



## CGI Michael Myers

Scarecrow Lover said:


> Graveyard Ghoul vid uploaded to YouTube about 3 minutes ago:


I really like all of the throwback styled animatronics, let's just hope they will sell well so Spirit will make more throwback styled animatronics in 2020. Speaking of which, I heard that it will be Spirit's 40th anniversary in 2020. Is that true because I cannot really figure it out?


----------



## lbc

Spirit’s 30th anniversary was in 2013


----------



## Ladyfrog

The graveyard ghoul looks pretty awesome. If I come into some extra money, I might get one.


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

I'm not really into "throwback" animatronics unless they're clowns based on the ones from 2010-2013. And who told you the 40th anniversary is 2020??? XD we have to wait quite a lot longer than 2020 for it, unfortunately. That would be the best year for them to do a clown theme, by the way, since they'd be 8 theme ideas shorter than now and it would be exactly a decade after their last.


----------



## bobby2003

ANIMT 18 has become the expected 6.5 Ft Pennywise Animatronic - $269.99



https://www.spirithalloween.com//catalog/includes/quicklook_miniproduct.jsp?entityId=174722&entityTypeId=4



You’ll float, too! Your favorite horror movie monster is about to bring your Halloween horror scene to life! There’s nothing friendly about this authentically-designed Pennywise animatronic, and your guests will be scared by the sheer sight of him! Everyone knows what happens to the kids that Pennywise comes in contact with, so you better warn your guests about what he’s capable of before it’s too late. He’ll jump at you and scoop you up so you’re never seen again!

Pennywise the Dancing Clown will strike fear in everyone who passes by as he quickly pops up as he introduces himself and says exactly what he’s going to do with your flesh. If you don’t run away fast enough, you’ll float too, just as Pennywise warns.

Product Sayings:
“Well, I’m Pennywise the Dancing Clown. I’ll take him. I’ll take all of you. And I’ll feast on your flesh as I feed on your fear.”
“This isn’t real enough for you? I’m not real enough for you? It was real enough for Georgie.”
“Where you going? If you lived here, you’d be home by now. Join the clowns. You’ll float down here. We all float down here. Yes, we do.”

I still prefer Tim Curry.

No Photos yet.


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

Remember that kid "Pumpkin Market" who deleted his channel? Well, he's apparently back at it again with a demo vid. Strange, I wonder if he will reupload everything from his original channel or just use the new one for a variety of content.









Pumpkin Market


Hiya! So you've had the displeasure of finding my channel :D My trash videos include Halloween prop demos, store walkthroughs, reviews, and (maybe) more. So ...




www.youtube.com


----------



## bobby2003

Scarecrow Lover said:


> Remember that kid "Pumpkin Market" who deleted his channel? Well, he's apparently back at it again with a demo vid. Strange, I wonder if he will reupload everything from his original channel or just use the new one for a variety of content.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pumpkin Market
> 
> 
> Hiya! So you've had the displeasure of finding my channel :D My trash videos include Halloween prop demos, store walkthroughs, reviews, and (maybe) more. So ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.youtube.com


It sort of sounds like he just wants to be another Spirit Fanboy.


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

"Good Times Clown" listing is on the site now ($24.99):





__





1.25 Ft Animated Good Times Doll - Decorations - Spirithalloween.com


You’d better hope there’s not a clown car full of these guys. This creepy clown will be a haunting presence wherever he goes, scaring anyone that passes by him. From the creepiest of carnivals, this terrifying clown doll is sure to be a good time. Just squeeze his belly to activate one of his...




www.spirithalloween.com


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

So is "Feed the Clown" Game ($49.99):





__





Light-Up Feed the Clown Game - Spirithalloween.com


This clown just escaped the carnival and is looking for something to eat, or someone. This feed the clown game is the perfect decoration for this Halloween. Its creepy face and light up eyes are sure to make this feed the clown game a hit at the party this year.




www.spirithalloween.com


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

And "Mummy Fogger" ($79.99):





__





24 Inch Fogging Mummy - Decorations - Spirithalloween.com


Terrify the whole neighborhood with something from the undead. This motion activated, fog machine compatible mummy is sure to scare everyone who passes by. It’s the perfect addition to your Halloween decorations for a truly horrifying holiday.




www.spirithalloween.com


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

Also, a "Coroner Bodybag," "Door Opening Prop," "Dropping Mechanism," and "Spider Biter Billie" appeared as well:





__





Coroner Bodybag - Spirithalloween.com


Add even more spook to your terrifying horror scene with this coroner bodybag! Once you stuff this bag with a dummy, it'll look like a real life body is inside! Your guests will be terrified, and you'll have the coolest decorations on the block.




www.spirithalloween.com









__





Door Opening Prop - Spirithalloween.com


This terrifying prop will be your new favorite this Halloween! This mechanism will allow the door of your choice to open and close on their own! With creaking sound effects, your guests will be scared stiff! This easy to set up prop allows you to place the infrared sensor in a desired location...




www.spirithalloween.com









__





Dropping Mechanism - Spirithalloween.com


Take jump scares to a new level with this amazing dropping mechanism. You can attach it to your creepy props, and drop them for great surprises and scares! With an IR sensor built in, this dropping mechanism will come alive when your guests least expect it!




www.spirithalloween.com









__





Spider Biter Billie Zombie Baby - Spirithalloween.com


These babies are back from the dead and their taking over Halloween. Creep out your guests in the most adorable way possible when you put this Zombie Baby in your home. Billie might be too busy eating spiders to join the party, but he'll be in the corner looking unsettling all Halloween.




www.spirithalloween.com


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

Stakeable Scarecrow:




__





Scarecrow Convertible Hanging Prop and Lawn Stake - Spirithalloween.com


Beware! Scarecrows may attack. This is a corn field that you may not want to enter! If you’re feeling brave, this scarecrow decoration will make the perfect addition to your Halloween décor set. Remember, he will be watching you with his light up eyes!




www.spirithalloween.com





----

Translucent Girl:





__





5 Ft Light-Up Translucent Girl Hanging Prop - Decorations - Spirithalloween.com


This light-up translucent hanging prop will add a little extra terror to your Halloween scene. In a tattered white dress, with thin white hair, this scary prop is sure to stir up some screams! The blue light will not only creep out your guests, but illuminate the way toward even more scary stuff!




www.spirithalloween.com





----

Clown Door Knocker:




__





12 Inch Light-Up Evil Talking Clown Door Knocker Decoration - Spirithalloween.com


Bring terror into town this Halloween with a clown decoration that is sure to be absolutely terrifying. This light-up creepy clown door knocker ominously glows and uses one of three creepy sayings whenever guests pass in front of your door. It's the best way to bring a scare this year!




www.spirithalloween.com





----

Reaper Door Knocker:




__





10 Inch Light-Up Talking Reaper Door Knocker Decoration - Spirithalloween.com


Show your guests something terrifying as soon as they get to your door. The grim reaper is sure to show your guests the face of death as its motion activated voice and lights scare anyone who dares to approach. This light-up reaper door knocker decoration is the perfect way to amp up the...




www.spirithalloween.com





----


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

If that night when the stream leaked all the animatronics was really something, then this is light years ahead. Damn.


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

Half Body Hanging Zombie:




__





Half Body Hanging Zombie - Decorations - Spirithalloween.com


Terrify all of your guests with this hanging half body decoration. This hanging body has been torn apart by iron and iron rods, making him a horrifying figure to decorate your home with this Halloween.




www.spirithalloween.com





----

Hanging Clown:




__





6 Ft Animated Hanging Clown Decoration - Spirithalloween.com


Hang this animated clown in your entryway to give your guests a huge scare. He'll unexpectedly start vibrating, saying horrifying things, and his eyes will even light up. That's enough to get anyone to run far, far away!




www.spirithalloween.com





----

Shocked Skull:




__





84 Inch Light-Up Hanging Shocked Skull - Spirithalloween.com


Want to give your guests the SHOCK of their lives? This hanging prop is the perfect way to do just that! This terrifying skeleton plays electrifying noises and lights up! Its terrifying noises and horrifying look will give your guests just what their looking for... FEAR! Its poseable arms allow...




www.spirithalloween.com


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

All right, to recap, I know of 14 new listings that went live today. Am I missing any?


----------



## bobby2003

They added pictures and the video for Pennywise

Video: https://spirit.scene7.com/s7viewers/html5/VideoViewer.html?asset=Spirit/01422971-AVS

The mouth movement is terrible. It looks like a cow chewing it's cud. The popup motion will probably break after a few hours, and I'm not sure why this is a popup instead of a lunging prop. Looks good, but overall disappointing.





__





6.5 Ft LED Pennywise Animatronic - It - Spirithalloween.com


You’ll float, too! Your favorite horror movie monster is about to bring your Halloween horror scene to life! There’s nothing friendly about this authentically-designed Pennywise animatronic, and your guests will be scared by the sheer sight of him! Everyone knows what happens to the kids that...




www.spirithalloween.com


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

Video uploaded to YouTube:


----------



## Meadow

Scarecrow Lover said:


> Also, a "Coroner Bodybag," "Door Opening Prop," "Dropping Mechanism," and "Spider Biter Billie" appeared as well:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coroner Bodybag - Spirithalloween.com
> 
> 
> Add even more spook to your terrifying horror scene with this coroner bodybag! Once you stuff this bag with a dummy, it'll look like a real life body is inside! Your guests will be terrified, and you'll have the coolest decorations on the block.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.spirithalloween.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Door Opening Prop - Spirithalloween.com
> 
> 
> This terrifying prop will be your new favorite this Halloween! This mechanism will allow the door of your choice to open and close on their own! With creaking sound effects, your guests will be scared stiff! This easy to set up prop allows you to place the infrared sensor in a desired location...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.spirithalloween.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dropping Mechanism - Spirithalloween.com
> 
> 
> Take jump scares to a new level with this amazing dropping mechanism. You can attach it to your creepy props, and drop them for great surprises and scares! With an IR sensor built in, this dropping mechanism will come alive when your guests least expect it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.spirithalloween.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spider Biter Billie Zombie Baby - Spirithalloween.com
> 
> 
> These babies are back from the dead and their taking over Halloween. Creep out your guests in the most adorable way possible when you put this Zombie Baby in your home. Billie might be too busy eating spiders to join the party, but he'll be in the corner looking unsettling all Halloween.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.spirithalloween.com


So talk to me about this dropping mechanism. I’m struggling with some sound activated props right now. And I’ve already tried the motion sensor door alarm thing with no success. One thing I have noticed with these props is when I move them they tend to activate. I’m wondering if something dropping and making a sound might set them off. Think this could work?


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

Dropping Mechanism


The Dropping Mechanism is a mechanism sold by Spirit Halloween for the 2019 Halloween season. The mechanism can attach to and drop any small prop or animatronic to create a dropping motion when movement or sound activated. "Take jump scares to a new level with this amazing dropping mechanism...




spirit-halloween.fandom.com





We don't know too much about it right now, but that sounds like it could work. Anything motion-activated could activate that way, so it's most likely foolproof.


----------



## Meadow

Scarecrow Lover said:


> Dropping Mechanism
> 
> 
> The Dropping Mechanism is a mechanism sold by Spirit Halloween for the 2019 Halloween season. The mechanism can attach to and drop any small prop or animatronic to create a dropping motion when movement or sound activated. "Take jump scares to a new level with this amazing dropping mechanism...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> spirit-halloween.fandom.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We don't know too much about it right now, but that sounds like it could work. Anything motion-activated could activate that way, so it's most likely foolproof.


Well and if that little IR sensor works on props with a try me button, that is a game changer.


----------



## Screaming Demons

Not a bad price on that Coroner bag. It would be fun to grab a few at half price on Nov. 1 to stuff and leave beside the road every now and then.


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

bobby2003 said:


> They added pictures and the video for Pennywise
> 
> Video: https://spirit.scene7.com/s7viewers/html5/VideoViewer.html?asset=Spirit/01422971-AVS
> 
> The mouth movement is terrible. It looks like a cow chewing it's cud. The popup motion will probably break after a few hours, and I'm not sure why this is a popup instead of a lunging prop. Looks good, but overall disappointing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6.5 Ft LED Pennywise Animatronic - It - Spirithalloween.com
> 
> 
> You’ll float, too! Your favorite horror movie monster is about to bring your Halloween horror scene to life! There’s nothing friendly about this authentically-designed Pennywise animatronic, and your guests will be scared by the sheer sight of him! Everyone knows what happens to the kids that...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.spirithalloween.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 714907
> View attachment 714902
> View attachment 714903
> View attachment 714904
> View attachment 714905
> View attachment 714906


Yeah, the mouth movement and leaping motion is pretty much pointless. However it does look better than the Gemmy one and all the Party City ones. I'm pretty torn. I guess if you just want a nice life size Pennywise it works.


----------



## Illysium

Love this new candleholder.

LED Raven Mirror


----------



## MichaelMyersSickHead

Any word if they are doing a Jason Vorhees animatronic?


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

No, there will not be a Jason Voorhees animatronic from _Spirit_ this year.

Also, two more listings dropped:






Vintage Clown Pathway Lights - Spirithalloween.com


Bring the twisted circus to your home when you add these vintage clown pathway lights to your outdoor Halloween decorations! Their soulless eyes and creepy smile are sure to give your guests chills!




www.spirithalloween.com









4 Ft Poseable Dummy Prop - Spirithalloween.com


Take your Halloween scene to the next level with this poseable dummy prop! You can dress him up and pose him however you'd like, making your horror scene display your personal touch. With lifelike hands and feet, your guests won't know what's real or fake on Halloween night! This dummy comes...




www.spirithalloween.com


----------



## MichaelMyersSickHead

Scarecrow Lover said:


> No, there will not be a Jason Voorhees animatronic from _Spirit_ this year.
> 
> Also, two more listings dropped:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage Clown Pathway Lights - Spirithalloween.com
> 
> 
> Bring the twisted circus to your home when you add these vintage clown pathway lights to your outdoor Halloween decorations! Their soulless eyes and creepy smile are sure to give your guests chills!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.spirithalloween.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 Ft Poseable Dummy Prop - Spirithalloween.com
> 
> 
> Take your Halloween scene to the next level with this poseable dummy prop! You can dress him up and pose him however you'd like, making your horror scene display your personal touch. With lifelike hands and feet, your guests won't know what's real or fake on Halloween night! This dummy comes...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.spirithalloween.com


Probably next year for the 40th anniversary


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

Why is everyone so misinformed? The 40th anniversary will be in 2023, not 2020. _Spirit Halloween_ was founded in 1983, and the 30th was in 2013.

Incidentally, there are now three ANIMTs with prices, and I'm fairly confident what the listings will be.

----



https://www.spirithalloween.com/catalog/includes/quicklook_miniproduct.jsp?entityId=174707&entityTypeId=4



ANIMT 25 or Headless Help's listing, with a $229.99 price tag, which matches with the leaked price.

----



https://www.spirithalloween.com/catalog/includes/quicklook_miniproduct.jsp?entityId=174702&entityTypeId=4



ANIMT 21 or Jack Straw's listing, with a $199.99 price tag, also matches with the leaked price and its counterpart Demonic Dahlia's.

----



https://www.spirithalloween.com/catalog/includes/quicklook_miniproduct.jsp?entityId=174703&entityTypeId=4



Finally, ANIMT 22 would most likely be Mr. Toots, because the price seems reasonable in relation to _Spirit's_ pricing and the animatronic, and it's the final animatronic for 2019 from the stream.

----

There is still at least one more ANIMT that bobby2003 linked, but at this time I am not sure what they could be for.


----------



## bobby2003

Scarecrow Lover said:


> ...
> 
> There is still at least one more ANIMT that bobby2003 linked, but at this time I am not sure what they could be for.


Actually there are still two that do not have prices. I suppose it's possible they will not use them all. I would guess one was probably a placeholder for the Jason prop that is supposed to be cancelled.

*With Prices: *

ANIMT 21 - $199.99


https://www.spirithalloween.com/catalog/includes/quicklook_miniproduct.jsp?entityId=174702&entityTypeId=4



ANIMT 25 - $229.99


https://www.spirithalloween.com/catalog/includes/quicklook_miniproduct.jsp?entityId=174707&entityTypeId=4



ANIMT 22 - $129.99


https://www.spirithalloween.com/catalog/includes/quicklook_miniproduct.jsp?entityId=174703&entityTypeId=4



*Without Prices:*

ANIMT 14: 


https://www.spirithalloween.com/catalog/includes/quicklook_miniproduct.jsp?entityId=174716&entityTypeId=4



ANIMT 26:


https://www.spirithalloween.com/catalog/includes/quicklook_miniproduct.jsp?entityId=174709&entityTypeId=4


----------



## GhostHost

Not sure if this is static or what but this Billy Butcherson ground breaker is the thumbnail for “outdoor decor”.


----------



## spookyman1998

I love the themes this year, but have no clue why they didn't make props that fit the themes kinda stupid if you ask me.


----------



## MichaelMyersSickHead

Scarecrow Lover said:


> Why is everyone so misinformed? The 40th anniversary will be in 2023, not 2020. _Spirit Halloween_ was founded in 1983, and the 30th was in 2013.
> 
> Incidentally, there are now three ANIMTs with prices, and I'm fairly confident what the listings will be.
> 
> ----
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.spirithalloween.com/catalog/includes/quicklook_miniproduct.jsp?entityId=174707&entityTypeId=4
> 
> 
> 
> ANIMT 25 or Headless Help's listing, with a $229.99 price tag, which matches with the leaked price.
> 
> ----
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.spirithalloween.com/catalog/includes/quicklook_miniproduct.jsp?entityId=174702&entityTypeId=4
> 
> 
> 
> ANIMT 21 or Jack Straw's listing, with a $199.99 price tag, also matches with the leaked price and its counterpart Demonic Dahlia's.
> 
> ----
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.spirithalloween.com/catalog/includes/quicklook_miniproduct.jsp?entityId=174703&entityTypeId=4
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, ANIMT 22 would most likely be Mr. Toots, because the price seems reasonable in relation to _Spirit's_ pricing and the animatronic, and it's the final animatronic for 2019 from the stream.
> 
> ----
> 
> There is still at least one more ANIMT that bobby2003 linked, but at this time I am not sure what they could be for.


40th Anniversary of Friday the 13th...come on man who cares when Spirit was founded LOL Horror franchises are the only anniversaries that matter...Get informed


----------



## MichaelMyersSickHead

three spirit's on my side of town...loving the locations in the Indy region at least  Normally we have to drive 15 to 20 mins to get to one. Christmas in July, or Halloween in July


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

Ah gotcha lol. I'm not a horror fanatic for anything other than the _It_ franchise so I have no clue about anything like that, xD. Regardless, right back at ya' with the "get informed" because Jason Voorhees has had legal issues for ages now, so it's extremely unlikely we'll get _anything_, let alone an animatronic, in the foreseeable future. If you were a true fan you would know that... lol just kidding.

Also, naw _Spirit_'s anniversaries matter; they did some fun crap for their 30th lmao.


----------



## MichaelMyersSickHead

Scarecrow Lover said:


> Ah gotcha lol. I'm not a horror fanatic for anything other than the _It_ franchise so I have no clue about anything like that, xD. Regardless, right back at ya' with the "get informed" because Jason Voorhees has had legal issues for ages now, so it's extremely unlikely we'll get _anything_, let alone an animatronic, in the foreseeable future. If you were a true fan you would know that... lol just kidding.
> 
> Also, naw _Spirit_'s anniversaries matter; they did some fun crap for their 30th lmao.


Fan would be an understatement my dude, Tom Savini actually knows us by name because we go to the Horror Hound conventions so often LOL...Spirit Halloween did get Jason Friday the 13th string lights last year and there is a whole line of Jason and Friday the 13th merch that we always find at horror conferences. Maybe if Spirit Halloween was a better company they could get it done...lol just kidding.


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

Gotta hand it to you there, you do make a good point. Also, just found this listing for pre-order:





__





Jason Voorhees Pathway Markers Decorations - Friday the 13th - Spirithalloween.com


Jason Voorhees from Friday the 13th is here and ready to scare all of your visitors! These sound activated pathway markers will light the way and play terrifying noises that'll haunt all of your guests for nights to come!




www.spirithalloween.com













Jason Voorhees Pathway Markers


The Jason Vorhees Pathway Markers are a set of lighted decorations and pathway markers sold by Spirit Halloween for the 2019 Halloween season. The pathway markers each identically resemble "Jason Voorhees", the antagonist of the film franchise, Friday the 13th. Each head features holes on the...




spirit-halloween.fandom.com





Interesting.


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

GhostHost said:


> View attachment 714965
> 
> Not sure if this is static or what but this Billy Butcherson ground breaker is the thumbnail for “outdoor decor”.


I kinda want him...


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

Guess what. They made a Hugz the Clown costume, too. Next year we'll see a Waving Wally ?.





__





Adult Hugz The Clown Costume - Spirithalloween.com


Does someone need a hug? You'll be giving tons of free hugs when you dress as Hugz the Clown this Halloween. This blood covered clown jumpsuit will be a gruesome hit at the party this year.




www.spirithalloween.com


----------



## halloween71

GhostHost said:


> View attachment 714965
> 
> Not sure if this is static or what but this Billy Butcherson ground breaker is the thumbnail for “outdoor deco
> 
> Hold the grave down whatttttt


----------



## halloween71

Scarecrow Lover said:


> Graveyard Ghoul vid uploaded to YouTube about 3 minutes ago:


is that a tekky product?


----------



## halloween71

not sure why it included my comment as part of ghosthost post when I replied.I must of hit a very bad button.


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

halloween71 said:


> is that a tekky product?


Yes, it seems to be produced by _Tekky Design_.









Graveyard Ghoul (2019)


Not to be confused with Graveyard Ghoul (2012). The Graveyard Ghoul was a constant motion animatronic sold by Spirit Halloween for the 2019 Halloween season. It resembled a ghoul-zombie-like creature with glowing yellow eyes and hair over his face, peering out from behind a tombstone. When...




spirit-halloween.fandom.com


----------



## Screaming Demons

halloween71 said:


> is that a tekky product?


In one of the Facebook groups a lot of people were complaining about that being another idea stolen from home haunters. It was on this forum that I first saw tutorials for the Tombstone Peepers.


----------



## MichaelMyersSickHead

Did they change the head of towering clown? He looks different from the first year he came out?


----------



## RCIAG

spookyman1998 said:


> I love the themes this year, but have no clue why they didn't make props that fit the themes kinda stupid if you ask me.


I don't understand this either. The Wharf really is a good theme but a clown on the wharf makes zero sense.

My guess is the props are in the pipeline for quite a while_ then _they come up with themes so that's how you end up with a giant clown on a wharf which makes zero sense.

But when you've got about 80 clown props you can't just keep doing carnival/circus themes.


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

MichaelMyersSickHead said:


> Did they change the head of towering clown? He looks different from the first year he came out?


Yes, he has a newly sculpted head this year.


----------



## spookyman1998

RCIAG said:


> I don't understand this either. The Wharf really is a good theme but a clown on the wharf makes zero sense.
> 
> My guess is the props are in the pipeline for quite a while_ then _they come up with themes so that's how you end up with a giant clown on a wharf which makes zero sense.
> 
> But when you've got about 80 clown props you can't just keep doing carnival/circus themes.


I really wanted some Ghost Pirates, or some sea creatures or a Zombie Captain it would've been so neat. But like many of you said it's all clowns, and odds and ends crap that is overpriced.


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

eh I guess they took the whole " sewers=water=creepy water set " and thought " we all float down here " and the rest is clowns in this theme however loosely attached. 

Clowns are a big part of our haunt have been for years, but we do have a pirate's cove area, graveyard, spook house and other themes to play on.


----------



## miamihurricane34

Spirit released their store locator for this year and I am bummed. Usually we have two spirits in our town but this year the closest store is 20+ min away and there seems to be fewer stores in general for South Florida. Is Spirit reducing their footprint this year?


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

There may be more open up later. Right now my closest one is 6 hours away.


----------



## bobby2003

spookyman1998 said:


> I love the themes this year, but have no clue why they didn't make props that fit the themes kinda stupid if you ask me.





spookyman1998 said:


> I really wanted some Ghost Pirates, or some sea creatures or a Zombie Captain it would've been so neat. But like many of you said it's all clowns, and odds and ends crap that is overpriced.





Blade-of-the-Moon said:


> eh I guess they took the whole " sewers=water=creepy water set " and thought " we all float down here " and the rest is clowns in this theme however loosely attached.
> 
> Clowns are a big part of our haunt have been for years, but we do have a pirate's cove area, graveyard, spook house and other themes to play on.





RCIAG said:


> I don't understand this either. The Wharf really is a good theme but a clown on the wharf makes zero sense.
> 
> My guess is the props are in the pipeline for quite a while_ then _they come up with themes so that's how you end up with a giant clown on a wharf which makes zero sense.
> 
> But when you've got about 80 clown props you can't just keep doing carnival/circus themes.


It's too bad they did a barge. They should have done a paddle wheeler steamboat (Like in the musical Showboat), then it could have been a traveling circus. The clowns would have actually made sense, and for the most part everything else could have been things dwelling in the bowels of the ship.


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

There's apparently two more online-only animatronics from _Spirit_ this year: both the Clown Ferris Wheel and the Ring Around the Rosie animatronics we saw at the Expo, though both the listings were taken down shortly after appearing on the site.









Haunted Ferris Wheel


The Haunted Ferris Wheel, also known as the Clown Ferris Wheel, was an animatronic sold online by Spirit Halloween for the 2019 Halloween season. It resembled a ferris wheel with pink carts. In each cart was a small clown, and each looked different from the others. When activated, the wheel...




spirit-halloween.fandom.com













Ring Around the Rosie


The Ring Around the Rosie was an animatronic sold online by Spirit Halloween for the 2019 Halloween season. It resembled a set of four dolls playing the "Ring Around the Rosie" game. When activated, the dolls spun-around, while singing the song. "Did you think “Ring Around the Rosie” was a sweet...




spirit-halloween.fandom.com


----------



## RCIAG

miamihurricane34 said:


> Spirit released their store locator for this year and I am bummed. Usually we have two spirits in our town but this year the closest store is 20+ min away and there seems to be fewer stores in general for South Florida. Is Spirit reducing their footprint this year?


So far there's ZERO in my county & the nearest is over an hour away & that's not worth the drive for me. 

I feel like they should've had some sea creatures with that wharf too. Skelly fish, sharks, some messed up sea creatures, a Creature from the Black Lagoon type stuff, but nope, just Clowns.


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

6 Ft Waving Wally Constant Motion Animatronic - Decorations - Spirithalloween.com


Being the circus greeter for years, Waving Wally looks like a friendly clown, but you better think twice before you get too close. He spent years and years at the circus just trying to become a juggler, but they constantly told him he’d never be good enough. This waving clown is filled with...




www.spirithalloween.com





Waving Wally's back in stock.

As for the Reaper's Wharf back theme, I believe Waving Wally is the only clown that will appear there. If you ask me, some of the other animatronics seem even more ridiculous appearing in this theme. Electrical Eddie, the Graveyard Ghoul, Headless Help, etc. None of the aforementioned seem like they could fit into the theme.


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

Hanging Barbwire Zombie Decoration - Spirithalloween.com


This bloody barbed wire zombie may be stuck, but he's still hungry for flesh! The hanging zombie is sure to bring frightening fun to any Halloween display from the realistic rotting flesh face to the exposed bone and broken arms! But be warned...the wire might not hold him for long!




www.spirithalloween.com





Looks like the Hanging Barbwire Zombie is returning after a year.

----





Goryious Zombie Baby - Spirithalloween.com


Goryious Zombie Baby - There isn't anything cute and cuddly about this Goryious Zombie Baby! This demonic baby decoration is ready for blood as it rests in a crawl




www.spirithalloween.com





Also looks like we're getting another random zombie baby that does nothing for $40... yay...


----------



## Screaming Demons

The Collector could fit with the theme. Makes me think of the guy in I Know What You Did Last Summer.


----------



## Screaming Demons

The store locator is no more up to date than it was a few days ago. Patience.


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

Lmao if I'm not mistaken, The Collector will be appearing in the S.S. Riptide theme. He looks like he has poseable fingers, so it's a bit of a loss not having him posed with the helm of the ship in the theme.


----------



## Skullkrane

I've noticed the lack of stores too, and I live in the heart of Chicago. I believe that Spirit Halloween is simply spacing out there stores more. My nearest store used to be 5 minutes away, but now my nearest store would be 20 minutes away.


----------



## bobby2003

Screaming Demons said:


> The store locator is no more up to date than it was a few days ago. Patience.





Skullkrane said:


> I've noticed the lack of stores too, and I live in the heart of Chicago. I believe that Spirit Halloween is simply spacing out there stores more. My nearest store used to be 5 minutes away, but now my nearest store would be 20 minutes away.


I have checked the last couple of days for my local area and several stores have been added so I would just check back every so often. Most of the stores listed don't open for several more week anyways.


----------



## gcbike

store openings anywhere from 8/09 to 8/23


----------



## bobby2003

gcbike said:


> store openings anywhere from 8/09 to 8/23


It could be later than that for some stores. There is one location the next town over that was added in the last day or so. It is scheduled to be opening on 9/5.


----------



## Restless Acres

Skullkrane said:


> I've noticed the lack of stores too, and I live in the heart of Chicago. I believe that Spirit Halloween is simply spacing out there stores more. My nearest store used to be 5 minutes away, but now my nearest store would be 20 minutes away.


I don't think Spirit has as many stores in the heart of big cities as they do in the burbs. I don't believe Boston has had a Spirit store in the city proper for the five years I have been following. Certainly densely packed cities like NYC, Chicago, Boston, San Francisco will never sell as many animatronics and props as the burbs, exurbs. I would guess Spirit's sales are somewhat evenly split between props/animatronics on one hand, and costumes and accessories on the other. Maybe a little more costumes. So in densely packed cities (unlike Denver, LA) Spirit loses a substantial portion of their lineup (medium and large animatronics and props) as people both have no way to get them home (because they didn't drive to the store) and less place to store them as they live in apts not houses.


----------



## SpookyBethesda

Scarecrow Lover said:


> There's apparently two more online-only animatronics from _Spirit_ this year: both the Clown Ferris Wheel and the Ring Around the Rosie animatronics we saw at the Expo, though both the listings were taken down shortly after appearing on the site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haunted Ferris Wheel
> 
> 
> The Haunted Ferris Wheel, also known as the Clown Ferris Wheel, was an animatronic sold online by Spirit Halloween for the 2019 Halloween season. It resembled a ferris wheel with pink carts. In each cart was a small clown, and each looked different from the others. When activated, the wheel...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> spirit-halloween.fandom.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ring Around the Rosie
> 
> 
> The Ring Around the Rosie was an animatronic sold online by Spirit Halloween for the 2019 Halloween season. It resembled a set of four dolls playing the "Ring Around the Rosie" game. When activated, the dolls spun-around, while singing the song. "Did you think “Ring Around the Rosie” was a sweet...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> spirit-halloween.fandom.com


I love both of these items, but $350 for the ferris wheel? I'll take my chances for getting it on Amazon for less or at the end of the season. I have the clowns on the merry go round for my haunted carnival, but prices this year are out of control.


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

SpookyBethesda said:


> I love both of these items, but $350 for the ferris wheel? I'll take my chances for getting it on Amazon for less or at the end of the season. I have the clowns on the merry go round for my haunted carnival, but prices this year are out of control.


Too true. I'm doing my best to find discount codes and coupons. Spirits 20% off helps only so much.


----------



## Cephus404

gcbike said:


> store openings anywhere from 8/09 to 8/23


My local store says it opens 8/28.


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

Both listings are active now for the aforementioned online-onlys:






6 Ft Clown Ferris Wheel Animatronic - Decorations - Spirithalloween.com


Add a creepy clown vibe to your Halloween scene with this clown Ferris wheel! Around and around it goes, who they’ll attack next…nobody knows! This carnival ride is filled with frightening clowns whose facial expressions are anything but friendly. With classic calliope music playing and echoing...




www.spirithalloween.com










2.8 Ft Ring Around the Rosie Animatronic - Decorations - Spirithalloween.com


Did you think “Ring Around the Rosie” was a sweet song that children sang at recess? Think again! This terrifying animatronic will have you scared stiff! Featuring four children in dirty and tattered clothes from centuries ago, your idea of the sing-a-long is sure to be tainted. The children...




www.spirithalloween.com


----------



## bobby2003

Nothing that I don't think hasn't already been mentioned but

*ANIMT 21 has become 5.8 Ft Jack Straw - $199.99*



https://www.spirithalloween.com/catalog/includes/quicklook_miniproduct.jsp?entityId=174702&entityTypeId=4



Farmer Jack hated when people would step foot onto his property without permission. He was always angry, yelling at everyone to stay away and running through his field dressed as a scarecrow to frighten them off. But as he was chasing someone away one night, a demonic figure appeared. It turned Jack into something much more sinister. He now hid in his field and crouched as he waited for an unwanted visitor. When one arrived, he popped up with horrifying screams, chilling laughter, and glowing yellow eyes that never failed to send them running away as fast as they could. Unfortunately, some visitors just weren’t fast enough, and Jack Straw sealed their fate. So if you come across this deadly scarecrow, you better be quick or you might be yet another one of his victims.

The Jack Straw animatronic appears as though he’s sitting, but he quickly pops up and stands straight to frighten you with his glowing yellow eyes and screeching sounds. If his screams aren’t enough to scare you off, his terrifying laughter will definitely do the trick.

No pictures yet

*ANIMT 25 has become 5.4 Ft Headless Help - $229.99*



https://www.spirithalloween.com/catalog/includes/quicklook_miniproduct.jsp?entityId=174707&entityTypeId=4



Preston loved working as a butler. He did his job with passion, and it really showed. One night, Preston made a mistake, and mixed up Mr. Richie’s drink order. Uh oh! Mr. Richie expected Preston to be perfect, and this mistake was unacceptable. He cut off Preston’s head with one swing of the sword he had hanging in his living room. But, to Mr. Richie’s surprise, Preston survived the attack! Instead of falling to the ground, Preston bent over, picked up his head and said he’d return with the correct drink. Some say he’s still under Mr. Richie’s spell. So if you ever see Preston, don’t be alarmed. He’s more than eager to serve you with whatever you need.

The Headless Help’s eyes and mouth move as he tells jokes and a couple terrifying phrases. You can also speak into the microphone (included), and the Headless Help’s mouth will move as you speak, so he can say anything you want him to! Place a few drinks, some treats, or even a bowl of candy on the tray he holds to really give your guests quite the experience.

No pictures yet

*ANIMT 22 has become 2 Ft Bump 'N Go Mr. Toots - $129.99*



https://www.spirithalloween.com/catalog/includes/quicklook_miniproduct.jsp?entityId=174703&entityTypeId=4



Beep, beep! Chaos is coming! Ever since Mr. Toots retired from the circus, his favorite thing to do is drive his little red car. He’s not very social, and he’s never one to stop for pedestrians. His main goal is to cause havoc on any street he’s driving on, and he’ll always be successful. He doesn’t stop for anyone in his path, so you better get out of the way when you catch him driving too fast!

With bump-n-go technology, this animatronic freely drives around and re-directs whenever he hits a solid object. With LED lights, you’ll be able to see Mr. Toots coming, so you’ll have time to quickly get out of his path!

No pictures yet


----------



## Tasty Brains

I was on small errands today and noticed that the Spirit Halloween banner was already up (on the old Staples building that they rent every Halloween season). I drove up to find several cars in the parking lot, and it appeared they were holding a new-hire meeting or something. There were already boxes along the wall behind them. No date set for grand opening, though. Still, thrilled to see this in early August. I hope they have some of their giant rubber flies this year. ?


----------



## halloween71

Scarecrow Lover said:


> Both listings are active now for the aforementioned online-onlys:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6 Ft Clown Ferris Wheel Animatronic - Decorations - Spirithalloween.com
> 
> 
> Add a creepy clown vibe to your Halloween scene with this clown Ferris wheel! Around and around it goes, who they’ll attack next…nobody knows! This carnival ride is filled with frightening clowns whose facial expressions are anything but friendly. With classic calliope music playing and echoing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.spirithalloween.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.8 Ft Ring Around the Rosie Animatronic - Decorations - Spirithalloween.com
> 
> 
> Did you think “Ring Around the Rosie” was a sweet song that children sang at recess? Think again! This terrifying animatronic will have you scared stiff! Featuring four children in dirty and tattered clothes from centuries ago, your idea of the sing-a-long is sure to be tainted. The children...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.spirithalloween.com


It seems that spirit may be goin away from brick and mortar stores and going toward online only.Alot of places are doing that kmart still does online..


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

_Spirit_ just typically makes all the popular non-exclusives they want to sell online only. If not exclusive and still online-only, it's likely that _Spirit_ produces less of the item, meaning that generally more expensive, officially licensed props like the Terror Dog and Twisty are only sold online.


----------



## lbc

I wonder is Spirit adding the Clown Ferris Wheel is related to them no longer listing the Rotten Ringmaster


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

Probably not. The website picture looks like it was filmed in the same location as the Tug-of-War Clowns, and _Spirit_ would have planned it for months, I would think. Then again the location is only a few minutes away from the Flagship, so anything's possible. I still believe that the Cerberus was a rushed returning animatronic to replace Jason Voorhees.


----------



## Screaming Demons

Scarecrow Lover said:


> There's apparently two more online-only animatronics from _Spirit_ this year: both the Clown Ferris Wheel and the Ring Around the Rosie animatronics we saw at the Expo, though both the listings were taken down shortly after appearing on the site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haunted Ferris Wheel
> 
> 
> The Haunted Ferris Wheel, also known as the Clown Ferris Wheel, was an animatronic sold online by Spirit Halloween for the 2019 Halloween season. It resembled a ferris wheel with pink carts. In each cart was a small clown, and each looked different from the others. When activated, the wheel...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> spirit-halloween.fandom.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ring Around the Rosie
> 
> 
> The Ring Around the Rosie was an animatronic sold online by Spirit Halloween for the 2019 Halloween season. It resembled a set of four dolls playing the "Ring Around the Rosie" game. When activated, the dolls spun-around, while singing the song. "Did you think “Ring Around the Rosie” was a sweet...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> spirit-halloween.fandom.com


Probably a good thing they're online only. I don't think either of those would last more than ten minutes set up in stores.


----------



## Screaming Demons

Restless Acres said:


> I would guess Spirit's sales are somewhat evenly split between props/animatronics on one hand, and costumes and accessories on the other. Maybe a little more costumes.


I've always heard stores make their money on costumes. Props are just something to get customer's attention and in the door.


----------



## miamihurricane34

Ues they are adding more stores now, they just listed 3 that are closer than the previously closest store


----------



## Restless Acres

Screaming Demons said:


> I've always heard stores make their money on costumes. Props are just something to get customer's attention and in the door.


You could be right. That's always what I used to say, too, but with the prices of some of their props now...I prolly spent 6,7 grand there 2015-2017 (total). I (and others here) are the outliers, but how many costumes do they have to sell to make $7,000? I definitely agree it is more costumes, but I think props/animatronics are a larger percentage of their sales than I used to think.

Also, look at Home Depot. They don't even have costumes and their specialty is large props/animatronics. They charge less than Spirit to boot. A lot less. So Spirit is making money on them. HD isn't selling Halloween stuff to bring people in the door. They are leveraging the availability of seasonal space in-store and their shipping network to sell large props, and presumably make money. Home Depot does have the advantage of employee costs being essentially fixed, so there isn't really additional salary in-store related to Halloween. They don't need additional cashiers or floor people. There is no one dedicated to Halloween at a store, unlike Spirit that would have 2-4/shift. Now with THAT being said I once had occasion to speak with the guy who ran the firm that owned Spencer's/Spirit during their boom years, and he said the biggest factor in their business model (or one of the top ones) was not having to pay salaries during the fallow periods, unlike traditional retailers. I did not ask him about markup/profitability on props/animatronics. Should have.


----------



## JTAHaunts

"7 Ft. Emporer of Souls"



https://www.spirithalloween.com/catalog/includes/quicklook_miniproduct.jsp?entityId=174873&entityTypeId=4&affiliate_id=21181&utm_campaign=AFF:PJ&utm_source=pepperjam&utm_medium=affiliate&utm_inex=e&utm_content=2-236930&click_id=2778307116&clickId=2778307116


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

Hey guys, someone found the unreleased "Sawing Sally" animatronic's listing from back in 2017.
Does anyone know if they can get the catalog view for it to find the description again?






PA SAWING SALLY - Spirithalloween.com


PA SAWING SALLY




www.spirithalloween.com


----------



## MichaelMyersSickHead

I hope they get some of their bigger props in stores this year because their shipping is robbery. I had to buy Sweet Dreams elsewhere last season because of Spirit's draconian shipping costs.


----------



## bobby2003

Scarecrow Lover said:


> Hey guys, someone found the unreleased "Sawing Sally" animatronic's listing from back in 2017.
> Does anyone know if they can get the catalog view for it to find the description again?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PA SAWING SALLY - Spirithalloween.com
> 
> 
> PA SAWING SALLY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.spirithalloween.com


The quick view has no description either.



https://www.spirithalloween.com/catalog/includes/quicklook_miniproduct.jsp?entityId=145163&entityTypeId=4


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

Aw man. Oh well, thanks for finding it! I'm thankful we know so much about it as it is, anyway.


----------



## MichaelMyersSickHead

Scarecrow Lover said:


> 6 Ft Waving Wally Constant Motion Animatronic - Decorations - Spirithalloween.com
> 
> 
> Being the circus greeter for years, Waving Wally looks like a friendly clown, but you better think twice before you get too close. He spent years and years at the circus just trying to become a juggler, but they constantly told him he’d never be good enough. This waving clown is filled with...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.spirithalloween.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waving Wally's back in stock.
> 
> As for the Reaper's Wharf back theme, I believe Waving Wally is the only clown that will appear there. If you ask me, some of the other animatronics seem even more ridiculous appearing in this theme. Electrical Eddie, the Graveyard Ghoul, Headless Help, etc. None of the aforementioned seem like they could fit into the theme.


Very good point and we were talking about this the other night. Clown's you could almost make an argument for more than of the other props they currently have being in this theme. You could see a carnival going on near or adjacent to a pier/seaside. I seem to be in the minority, but I love all the clown animatronics...keep em coming


----------



## ghostbust99

Some photos of the flagship store from Instagram. There’ll definitely be lots of videos of it today since it’s opening day.


----------



## bobby2003

ghostbust99 said:


> Some photos of the flagship store from Instagram. There’ll definitely be lots of videos of it today since it’s opening day.
> 
> ...


The only unreleased prop I see is what I am assuming is Headless Help standing in front of 'Saltwater Inn". Although I can't make out what is in the opening under the Spirit Halloween logo on the right in the second photo from the original post.

Edit: it looks like it is Cerebus, with something else next to it.


----------



## ghostbust99

bobby2003 said:


> The only unreleased prop I see is what I am assuming is Headless Help standing in front of 'Saltwater Inn". Although I can't make out what is in the opening under the Spirit Halloween logo on the right in the second photo from the original post.


Yep that’s Headless Help in front of the inn. The prop under the Spirit logo is Jack Straw:


----------



## bobby2003

ghostbust99 said:


> Yep that’s Headless Help. The prop under the Spirit logo in the opening is Jack Straw.
> View attachment 715504


I zoomed in a saw that. I don't know what is next to it in the opening. Notice the hat. I thought it could have been Looming Straw man, or stupid head on a stick farmer guy.


----------



## ghostbust99

It’s definitely Jack Straw as it’s in a seated position. You can see more of him here:










Those two from last year definitely aren’t returning, especially with how faulty the stick head one was (I witnessed it go from fully working to completely fried in under an hour at my store).


----------



## ghostbust99

Videos are starting to pop up


----------



## Screaming Demons

I swear that looks like the "Hey Koolaid" man just past Jack Straw's hat.


----------



## Restless Acres

bobby2003 said:


> I zoomed in a saw that. I don't know what is next to it in the opening. Notice the hat. I thought it could have been Looming Straw man, or stupid head on a stick farmer guy.


Ha! I remember when I saw that mask on a stick they were trying to sell last year. Scarecrows are my favorite prop type. Just off hand some scarecrow/farm props I have are Barnyard Butcher, Sitting Scarecrow, Corn Stalker, Nightmare Harvester, one of those 12 foot Pumpkin hangers, both The Harvester and a Pointing Harvester, the static/sonic Spirit lifesize from last year (forget name), more prolly. Would have bought more of the barnyard guys last year but storage is an issue. So a Forgotten Farmer type small-ish prop would have to really suck for me not to buy. But when I saw a mask on a stick for $70 when in my first Spirit store last year I kind of looked around to see if other people thought it was as pathetic as I did. I appreciate variety, and they probably realized they had a stinker on their hands after a while, but still.


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

Restless Acres said:


> Ha! I remember when I saw that mask on a stick they were trying to sell last year. Scarecrows are my favorite prop type. Just off hand some scarecrow/farm props I have are Barnyard Butcher, Sitting Scarecrow, Corn Stalker, Nightmare Harvester, one of those 12 foot Pumpkin hangers, both The Harvester and a Pointing Harvester, the static/sonic Spirit lifesize from last year (forget name), more prolly. Would have bought more of the barnyard guys last year but storage is an issue. So a Forgotten Farmer type small-ish prop would have to really suck for me not to buy. But when I saw a mask on a stick for $70 when in my first Spirit store last year I kind of looked around to see if other people thought it was as pathetic as I did. I appreciate variety, and they probably realized they had a stinker on their hands after a while, but still.


The two-feature setting was unique, but the product didn't amount to 70 bucks.


----------



## ghostbust99

I’d like to mention that scare witch and Towering Clown aren’t intended to be in the theme. They’re simply placeholders. Same with Wally in the front theme. What you see in the flagship video is what’s supposed to be there.


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

Really? Are you saying that they are still returning, but simply as a few extra boxes available for purchase? Or are they just the most plentiful left over from last year in most stores and are not meant to be in stores at all?


----------



## ghostbust99

Scarecrow Lover said:


> Really? Are you saying that they are still returning, but simply as a few extra boxes available for purchase? Or are they just the most plentiful left over from last year in most stores and are not meant to be in stores at all?


They’re returning but only in boxes. They’re not intended to be setup or in the themes.

Headless Help is YJ btw:


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

Would you happen to know which company produces Mr. Toots? I'm guessing it's either _Morbid Enterprises_ or _Seasonal Visions_.


----------



## ghostbust99

Scarecrow Lover said:


> Would you happen to know which company produces Mr. Toots? I'm guessing it's either _Morbid Enterprises_ or _Seasonal Visions_.


Toots is SVI. I don’t know if anyone posted this but in addition to the groundbreaker they also have a sidestepper Billy Butcherson:


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

Thanks! And yeah it's been available for pre-order for a few days:






12 Inch Billy Butcherson Animated Side Stepper Decoration - Hocus Pocus - Spirithalloween.com


Resurrect Billy Butcherson this Halloween and make him into the perfect indoor decoration. Hocus Pocus is ready to make your Halloween home wicked, and Billy is the perfect way to get started.




www.spirithalloween.com













Billy Butcherson Sidestepper


The Billy Butcherson Sidestepper was an animatronic sold by Spirit Halloween for the 2019 Halloween season. It resembled the character, Billy Butcherson from the 1993 film Hocus Pocus. When activated, the body turned side to side, as the arms lifted and eyes lit-up as groaning could be heard...




spirit-halloween.fandom.com


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

Have they released the Billy groundbreaker yet?


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

No, not yet, as from what I can tell it's not yet on the website.


----------



## Shockwave199

I really like Rusty but it's a 10 second display. Too short for 200 bucks.


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

New Swinging Prop/Animatronic for 2019 that no one asked for (doesn't have a listing on the website at the moment):









Creepy Crimson Girl


The Creepy Crimson Girl, also known as the Creepy Crimson Girl on a Swing, or Ghostly Swing Girl, is a prop sold by Spirit Halloween for the 2019 through 2021 Halloween seasons. It resembles a pale-skinned girl, with white hair and black eyes, dressed in a long one-piece crimson dress. This...




spirit-halloween.fandom.com


----------



## bobby2003

ghostbust99 said:


> Videos are starting to pop up


I hate videos done by children, so that may be part of the problem, but in person everything looks extremely disappointing as usual.


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

The major disappointment for me was Headless Help. I don't know if it was the blue lighting in the live stream a few weeks back or the one at the Flagship store is a prototype, but what we saw yesterday seems very underwhelming. My major gripes would probably be in the entire face details, which look extremely bland, and the strange color choice for part of the suit. If it is made by _YJ Toys and Crafts_, it's subpar at best.

BTW, we got a load of masks yesterday from the tour vids. The Good Time Clown is the only one I'm really feeling, but knowing _Spirit_ it's probably overpriced as usual unfortunately. I don't have listings for all of them at the moment, but if there is one, it should be linked to on the article:









Giggles Mask


The Giggles Mask is a plastic mask sold by Spirit Halloween for the 2019 Halloween season. It resembles an infant's face with dark eyes, an open and smiling mouth, and cracks throughout the face. TBA




spirit-halloween.fandom.com












Good Time Clown Mask


The Good Time Clown Mask is a plastic mask sold by Spirit Halloween for the 2019 Halloween season. It resembles a traditional white-faced clown with small holes for eyes, no hair, and a multitude cracks throughout. TBA




spirit-halloween.fandom.com












Happy Clown


The Happy Clown was a latex mask sold by Spirit Halloween for the 2019 Halloween season. It resembled a grinning clown with black and red makeup, a white face, and red hair on the sides of the head. TBA




spirit-halloween.fandom.com












In Stitches Ripper Mask


The In Stitches Ripper Mask (Stylized as the'N Stitches' Ripper Mask) is a foam and latex mask sold by Spirit Halloween since the 2016 Halloween season. It resembles a bloodied clown with no hair, a wide grin, and a white face. When the wearer opens their mouth, the mouth of the mask opens as...




spirit-halloween.fandom.com












Vintage Devil Mask


The Vintage Devil Mask is a plastic mask sold by Spirit Halloween for the 2019 Halloween season. It resembles a vintage devil's face with white horns and a red skin. TBA




spirit-halloween.fandom.com


----------



## ghostbust99

YJ makes good quality items, yes Deadly Roots and Swinging Scarecrow with the frying prone mouths were bad but that’s basically it. Every prop of theirs has mostly been a hit with many people (excluding haunters). Headless Help is one of my favorites this year, you can’t just let one video tell you if a prop is bad or not unless you’ve seen it in person. Crazy Create and Morbid have far worse reputations than YJ can even scratch at.

Check out this YJ site and you’ll see all their props, many have been classics/hits: https://sites.google.com/site/yjspiritprops/


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

Right, I'm not denying that. Heck, _Tekky Design_ has produced some of the best-selling animatronics _Spirit_ has ever sold. I am familiar with CreativeCatDalek's site, and while personally I still hold the belief that _YJ_ is not on the level of, say, _Seasonal Visions_, of course, their animatronics are decent. As for Headless Help, I'm not judging the animatronic based on a few videos/images. I'm sharing what I observed from when it was showcased, and for me, it is the most disappointing animatronic this year. Hopefully the interactive features help make the product worth its price tag. Chances are, my negative thoughts on it will not be swayed when I see it in person.

Even _Seasonal Visions_ has disappointing animatronics. I'm no expert, but every company has its shortcomings, and, for me, I predict that Headless Help will be one of them.


----------



## Restless Acres

ghostbust99 said:


> YJ makes good quality items, yes Deadly Roots and Swinging Scarecrow with the frying prone mouths were bad but that’s basically it. Every prop of theirs has mostly been a hit with many people (excluding haunters). Headless Help is one of my favorites this year, you can’t just let one video tell you if a prop is bad or not unless you’ve seen it in person. Crazy Create and Morbid have far worse reputations than YJ can even scratch at.
> 
> Check out this YJ site and you’ll see all their props, many have been classics/hits: https://sites.google.com/site/yjspiritprops/


Word.


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

I got nothing against _YJ_. It has decent animatronics, and regardless of any major issues with "hits" over the years, there's no denying it is popular. I'm just saying, for me, from the high quality videos and images that appeared yesterday, Headless Help is the most disappointing animatronic. As the saying goes, "one man's trash is another man's treasure." Not for me, the Flagship store one's face looks dastardly (not in a good way), and the colors chosen for the clothes do not match, but I can see why it might be a favorite.


----------



## Cephus404

bobby2003 said:


> I hate videos done by children, so that may be part of the problem, but in person everything looks extremely disappointing as usual.


They always do. But then again, I make all of my own props because I think all of the garbage made in China looks cheap, no matter how much they are overcharging for it. I may walk into Spirit once a season to see what they have but I always walk out empty-handed. Why buy something when I can make it far better for less money?


----------



## Midwest_Mystical

I wanted to apologize for my misassumption in regards to Headless Help being a Gemmy life size. When I saw him in the ISE handbook, he had several common traits with earlier Gemmy life sizes, such as: microphone capability, detailed cosmetics, the way his shoes are molded, the metal base, the posture, and the shape and appearance of the head. I guess I wanted him to be Gemmy, considering that Jack and Sally will be sold at other vendors, and Headless Help looks like a life size that Gemmy is capable of making. Again, my apologies for misleading anyone.


----------



## Illysium

Want! This is so cute.

FunkO's Cereal


----------



## ghostbust99

Midwest_Mystical said:


> I wanted to apologize for my misassumption in regards to Headless Help being a Gemmy life size. When I saw him in the ISE handbook, he had several common traits with earlier Gemmy life sizes, such as: microphone capability, detailed cosmetics, the way his shoes are molded, the metal base, the posture, and the shape and appearance of the head. I guess I wanted him to be Gemmy, considering that Jack and Sally will be sold at other vendors, and Headless Help looks like a life size that Gemmy is capable of making. Again, my apologies for misleading anyone.


It’s okay, I myself and others thought he was Gemmy as well. It’s a shame he’s not but YJ makes great items just like Gemmy.


----------



## bobby2003

Illysium said:


> Want! This is so cute.
> 
> FunkO's Cereal
> 
> View attachment 715584


I saw a couple of cereal ones when I was looking for new props, but I assumed they would only sell breakfast cereal at Spencer's.


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

I don't want to be that guy, but I'm sure I'm not the only one who sees a difference in quality between _Gemmy_ and _YJ Toys and Crafts_. Just last year's _Spirit Halloween_ thread I believe at least one user ranked _Tekky Design, Pan Asian Creations, and YJ Toys and Crafts_ on the same level. While it's not too bad, the animatronics previously mentioned, namely Deadly Roots and Swinging Scarecrow, should not be excused and overlooked.


----------



## ghostbust99

Headless Help


----------



## ghostbust99

Mr Toots


----------



## ghostbust99

Jack Straw


----------



## ghostbust99

Emperor of Souls


----------



## Midwest_Mystical

Deadly Roots is absolute garbage. Two years ago, I went in to work and I noticed that Deadly Roots was missing from his spot. When I went to the back room to retrieve my apron, I saw Deadly along with this lingering aroma of burnt plastic. I went back up to the register to ask my assistant manager what happened and she told me that he was literally smoking. That same year, our district manager came in and after a lengthy conversation about animatronics, she told me that the Misfortune Teller had caught fire at one of her other stores.

Back with Preston, or Headless Help, I like him even though he's not Gemmy. I feel like he's underrated, considering how there's so many comments online speaking ill-faintly of him. He's not a bad prop, but I feel that his price will be a deterrent for many people. Aside from Headless Help, I also like Waving Wally and Abandoned Annie. Wally's voice is pleasant to listen to, and his dialogue isn't as obnoxious or over-dramatic as say: Hugz, Swinging Scarecrow, or Molly. As for Annie, I like the element of surprise with her, but her mouth mechanism is loud.

Hopefully, this year's animatronics will fair better than last year's. Last year, someone at our store kicked Bubba back into his doghouse, while another person sat on the roaming tricycle.


----------



## ghostbust99

The reason deadly roots and swinging scarecrow are prone to smoking is the mouth motor fries due to moving downwards instead of upwards like most YJ props, once it fries, there’s nothing to power in it’s place therefore it starts smoking because the motor no longer works.


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

More images of the Emperor of Souls:









Emperor of Souls


The Emperor of Souls is an animatronic sold online by Spirit Halloween since the 2019 Halloween season. It resembles a skeleton wearing a long red cloak, a crown, and sitting in a throne. When activated, the head turns as the mouth moves to several phrases. "Residing deep in the Underworld, this...




spirit-halloween.fandom.com


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

More images of Jack Straw:









Jack Straw


Jack Straw is an animatronic sold by Spirit Halloween for the 2019 and 2020 Halloween seasons. It resembles a scarecrow in a sitting position. When activated, it jumps up, while the head and arms move. The eyes light-up, while noises of laughter can be heard. "Farmer Jack hated when people would...




spirit-halloween.fandom.com


----------



## bobby2003

*The video for Emperor of Souls is up.*



https://spirit.scene7.com/s7viewers/html5/VideoViewer.html?asset=Spirit/07550445-AVS



Mouth "clicking" seems pretty loud.

*The video for Headless Help is up.*



https://spirit.scene7.com/s7viewers/html5/VideoViewer.html?asset=Spirit/01423045-AVS



*The video for Mr Toots is up.*



https://spirit.scene7.com/s7viewers/html5/VideoViewer.html?asset=Spirit/01423011-AVS



*The video for Jack Straw is up.*



https://spirit.scene7.com/s7viewers/html5/VideoViewer.html?asset=Spirit/01423003-AVS


----------



## Restless Acres

ghostbust99 said:


> Headless Help
> View attachment 715592
> 
> View attachment 715589
> 
> View attachment 715590
> 
> View attachment 715591


Hedley Lamarr: [Dying words, while looking down at Douglas Fairbanks' panel in the Grauman Chinese Theater forecourt] How did he do such fantastic stunts with such little feet?


----------



## ghostbust99

A lot slower than the store display


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

Yeah, two people were apparently needed to set it up, as well. Hmm, ladies and gentlemen, place your bets on which set up will be the most vexing: Demonic Dahlia's, Man's Possessed Friend's, or Jack Straw's!


----------



## ghostbust99

Dahlia and Jack Straw count as one in the same together. It’s the same exact setup just different clothes and skin. No difference.


----------



## Shockwave199

Guess I got a good deadly roots. Two Halloweens it's been perfect. Love the prop.


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

ghostbust99 said:


> Dahlia and Jack Straw count as one in the same together. It’s the same exact setup just different clothes and skin. No difference.


I assumed it was something like that, hence why I included them both. You never know when the clothes and skin make a difference.


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

Rotten Ringmaster's back in stock:






7 Ft Rotten Ringmaster Animatronic - Decorations - Spirithalloween.com


You always hear stories about the creepy clowns, but no one ever talks about the rotten ringmasters! This guy, for example, was always the nicest one at the circus. He was friendly and sweet and loved seeing everyone faces light up in delight. Until one day, something changed. His demeanor went...




www.spirithalloween.com


----------



## ghostbust99

Apparently Sam is YJ which is weird considering his stance and movement is the same as Michael. Until we see the module I’m not sure what to think





YJ ??


----------



## Restless Acres

Shockwave199 said:


> Guess I got a good deadly roots. Two Halloweens it's been perfect. Love the prop.


Guess I should have taken mine out of the box. It's been two years...


----------



## CGI Michael Myers

Does anyone know if Spirit does military discounts? And if so can it be stacked on the 20% off coupons and 50% off sale.


----------



## bobby2003

Scarecrow Lover said:


> Yeah, two people were apparently needed to set it up, as well. Hmm, ladies and gentlemen, place your bets on which set up will be the most vexing: Demonic Dahlia's, Man's Possessed Friend's, or Jack Straw's!


I'm guessing Demonic Dahlia will prove be the most vexing because it will take forever to get it setup correctly and to make sure it doesn't just jump up and topple over. After all that time and effort it will probably break within the first hour of use.


----------



## bobby2003

Apparently Spirit's email program has no problem sending people reminders about taking a second look at props that have not been officially released. Got this about 15 minutes ago. It was probably because I visited the prop page a few times yesterday.


----------



## lbc

Clown Tug Of War and Clown Ferris Wheel are in stock at Morris Costumes and you can order them at Halloween Express


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

Someone has the 2019 Pennywise:


----------



## ghostbust99

Yeah and that’s it turned up all the way. Quiet voice, motor noises ??. At least it looks good. The Gemmy one has superb sound quality and fluid believable animation.


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

I guess in this case we can't have the best of both worlds.


----------



## lbc

The description for Pennywise does mention an external speaker jack so the volume might not be a deal breaker


----------



## CCdalek

So this was very shocking to me, but today while working at Spirit I discovered that Crouchy is not made by Wo Yu as I (And most other people) originally thought. He's actually manufactured by "PT", or PartyTime Costume. The only other animatronics they have made for Spirit are Burlap Horror and the Screeching Bat.


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

Wow, glad to see them back again this year. Not positive about the quality, but so far their animatronics don't look too shabby. For an apparent first-released lifesize with animation, Crouchy seems pretty neat!

Also, is the Terror Dog also by PT?


----------



## CCdalek

Scarecrow Lover said:


> Wow, glad to see them back again this year. Not positive about the quality, but so far their animatronics don't look too shabby. For an apparent first-released lifesize with animation, Crouchy seems pretty neat!
> 
> Also, is the Terror Dog also by PT?


I couldn't find the Terror Dog yet, but I'm going to search for it again next time I work in addition to a few others such as The Collector, which I also have yet to find. The REALLY strange thing is it looks like The Collector may not be made by Wo Yu either, despite his similarities to Nightmare Harvester.


----------



## Restless Acres

Two Spirits within an hour of me are listed as opening tomorrow. They have a number I will call, but what are the odds they actually open? One is a very reliable one on Bald Hill Road in RI, with just awesome employees, so if it is scheduled to open, I tend to believe.

Don't really have time for the trip tomorrow. Or do I?


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

An image of the Evil Monkey Mask has surfaced, leaving the Withered Zombie as the single unreleased item most likely to be a mask, but with no images just yet:









Evil Monkey Mask


The Evil Monkey Mask is a plastic mask sold by Spirit Halloween for the 2019 Halloween season. It resembles a monkey with large yellow teeth and splattered blood throughout the face. TBA




spirit-halloween.fandom.com


----------



## CCdalek

Restless Acres said:


> Two Spirits within an hour of me are listed as opening tomorrow. They have a number I will call, but what are the odds they actually open? One is a very reliable one on Bald Hill Road in RI, with just awesome employees, so if it is scheduled to open, I tend to believe.
> 
> Don't really have time for the trip tomorrow. Or do I?


In the case of the store I work at, we barely managed to open on our designated opening date (August 7th). We had to open about an hour later than we intended to, due to having only 4 associates including myself for most of the setup process, but we still opened on our listed opening date nonetheless. So if you have dedicated staff at the location you're considering going to, I'd say it's very likely they are truly opening today.


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

We have another new hanging animatronic for 2019. It reuses at least one phrase from the Hanging Clown (2016 Version), but with a different voice speaking it, and the voice makes me want to both laugh and scream at the absurdity. However, I do like the look.









Hanging Nurse


The Hanging Nurse is an animatronic sold by Spirit Halloween for the 2019 Halloween season. It resembles a pale-faced nurse wearing a white nurse outfit. When activated, it vibrates, as the eyes light-up to phrases. "Make your home look just like a horrifying haunted hospital when you put this...




spirit-halloween.fandom.com


----------



## GhostHost

32 inch Billy Butcherson Groundbreaker (01445246) finally has a listing.* $79.99*

_*Being resurrected in a town near you, Billy Butcherson is here to scare all of your guests on Halloween night. Officially licensed from Hocus Pocus, this groundbreaker is the perfect way to show your love for witches and all things undead.*_


*Officially licensed*
*Dimensions: 30" H x 17" W*
*Material: Vinyl and metal tubing *
*Care: Spot clean*
_*Imported*_
https://www.spirithalloween.com/pro...tcherson-groundbreaker-hocus-pocus/177355.uts


----------



## Chris Overholt

Restless Acres said:


> Two Spirits within an hour of me are listed as opening tomorrow. They have a number I will call, but what are the odds they actually open? One is a very reliable one on Bald Hill Road in RI, with just awesome employees, so if it is scheduled to open, I tend to believe.
> 
> Don't really have time for the trip tomorrow. Or do I?


The two I visited that were supposed to open today we’re not opened. ?


----------



## spoiledbrat2910

GhostHost said:


> 32 inch Billy Butcherson Groundbreaker (01445246) finally has a listing.* $79.99*
> 
> _*Being resurrected in a town near you, Billy Butcherson is here to scare all of your guests on Halloween night. Officially licensed from Hocus Pocus, this groundbreaker is the perfect way to show your love for witches and all things undead.*_
> 
> 
> *Officially licensed*
> *Dimensions: 30" H x 17" W*
> *Material: Vinyl and metal tubing *
> *Care: Spot clean*
> _*Imported*_
> https://www.spirithalloween.com/pro...tcherson-groundbreaker-hocus-pocus/177355.uts


Love this!


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

Another mask:









Decaying Face Zombie Mask


The Decaying Face Zombie Mask is a latex mask sold by Spirit Halloween for the 2013, 2014, 2015, 2016, and 2019 Halloween seasons. It resembles a decaying face with greyish-black hair and a gaping mouth. https://www.spirithalloween.com/product/1733.uts




spirit-halloween.fandom.com


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

Cringey demo for Demonic Dahlia. The reset is painfully long:


----------



## ghostbust99

Scarecrow Lover said:


> Cringey demo for Demonic Dahlia. The reset is painfully long:


Idk what you were expecting lol that’s exactly how it operates, same with Jack Straw. Seeing as they’re Crazy Create I wouldn’t be surprised if they end up breaking very early.


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

IDK, I guess I just didn't expect it to take 21 seconds or whatever XD.


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

Arctic Dragon video *finally* uploaded to YouTube, and they misspelled the name (_facepalm_):






BTW, Headless Help, Jack Straw, and Mr. Toots are apparently gonna be buried and mixed in with the returning/online-only sneak peeks not yet uploaded to YouTube in the coming weeks lmao...


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

Scarecrow Lover said:


> Cringey demo for Demonic Dahlia. The reset is painfully long:


She looks pretty creepy, should have just left the sound axed the motion and halfed the price.


----------



## bobby2003

Just when you think it can't get any worse.


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

Does that mean the Forgotten Farmer is returning and displayed with the table tops or something?

Anyway, the Clown Door Knocker, some Mini Heads, and the Vintage Clown decorations have demo videos.


----------



## ghostbust99

No it’s not returning. Spirit just recommends random things from their website when you subscribe to their emails.


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

ghostbust99 said:


> No it’s not returning. Spirit just recommends random things from their website when you subscribe to their emails.


Yeah, I just don't get the punch line. xD anyway, all my emails have only been about stuff I viewed. Interesting.


----------



## bobby2003

Scarecrow Lover said:


> Yeah, I just don't get the punch line. xD anyway, all my emails have only been about stuff I viewed. Interesting.


The punch line is that it was one of the worst props ever.


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

I know you hate it, but that price is the only real downside. I love the two features and both of them look realistic in terms of zombified farmer heads. Sure it was ridiculously overpriced for a talking mask on a poorly-disguised-as-a-pitchfork stick, but it was unique in its own right.

Incidentally, Headless Help is my new punching bag whenever I'm comparing a trashy animatronic. No one asked for it, it doesn't fit in the theme, the face is bland, the clothing choice is meh, the mouth movement sucks, and its main unique feature is reused from a wholesale item sold years ago.

Oh, and guess what, can't really hold it to this one in particular, but it's overpriced.


----------



## ghostbust99

Headless Help is a million times better than the faulty old head on a stick. Two sound modes doesn’t make up for the lousy movement and the fact 90% I’ve seen have easily fried and broken. Headless Help looks good and functions perfectly. You’re right that there has been mic props before but we rarely see those anymore so that makes it a plus in my opinion and it’ll probably be the only thing I buy at Spirit this year. 

If anything is bad this year it’s Betty. Another upteenth tiny jump scare prop no one asked for. The jump scare on that ridiculous thing is less effective than a jack in the box.


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

Mm, you got a point there. The difference is that Forgotten Farmer isn't a 2019 prop. Like you implied, however, we can't judge animatronics before seeing multiple in person or something like that, and there's no way to tell whether or not it will function perfectly. Also, "looks good" is an opinion. It looks like a piece of crap to me. At least Betty has unique clothing and extremely good teeth details going for her.


----------



## Joana Brown

Scarecrow Lover said:


> Okay video was uploaded around two hours ago to YouTube.


oh my gosh this is great! how long did this take to all assemble?


----------



## Joana Brown

im fairly new so i dont know that many good websites for props and pieces so does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

To purchase? As in, to find props and display pieces that look the best, have the best quality, or are the cheapest? Or to research and read up on props and displays over the years?


----------



## lbc

Shindigz.com has listed some of the new Seasonal Visions props now, but nothing at a drastic discount yet. Keep your eyes open in case something happens like last year when the Winter Dragon price dropped dramatically for a short while.

The NEW items include:

Winter Forest Dragon $449.99
Clown Tug Of War $449.99
Cagey The Clown With Girl $299.99
Crouching Blue Clown $199.99


----------



## ghostbust99

First non store/teaser video of him


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

^ Ew trash animatronic, trash clothing to fit.

Bloodthirsty Betty demo:


----------



## ghostbust99

Ok so maybe it’s not the best but definitely not the worst Spirit prop ever lol. I’ll probably end up buying something small if anything. I’m mostly focused on HD’s items for the time being.


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

Abandoned Annie demo, though the flashing lights are a bit troublesome.


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

I don't know what you guys were talking about with Pumpkin Market praising _Spirit_ props. I never watched his original videos, but his latest reviews are actually very down-to-earth and overall enjoyable.


----------



## ghostbust99

Scarecrow Lover said:


> I don't know what you guys were talking about with Pumpkin Market praising _Spirit_ props. I never watched his original videos, but his latest reviews are actually very down-to-earth and overall enjoyable.


That’s also the earliest version of Jack. They improved the shoes and adjusted the mouth a bit for the later 2017 models and that carried on to the newest models.

He definitely got the appearance issues with the Gemmy and Morbid Pennywise props mixed up in his ranking video tho.


----------



## disembodiedvoice

Billy Butcherson is sold out online. I hope they put him back up or have some in store. I don't have a store near me right now. We had 2 last year and woman running them said she hoped to open 5 this year but so far it shows zero.


----------



## lbc

There is a Spencer’s coupon for 25% off one item through 8/12 on Facebook

Anyone know if Spirit accepts Spencer coupons?


----------



## GhostHost

disembodiedvoice said:


> Billy Butcherson is sold out online. I hope they put him back up or have some in store. I don't have a store near me right now. We had 2 last year and woman running them said she hoped to open 5 this year but so far it shows zero.


Its a placeholder for when it goes live. A Spirit employee told me (take this with a grain of salt) that the Billy groundbreaker is listed in the system as being shipped on or before 9/24 so maybe we’ll see a live listing in the next few weeks (maybe a month out? Not sure how Spirit releases stuff). Another employee mentioned he will be in store...but again, take that with a grain of salt. Hope that helps!


----------



## ghostbust99

Hey @bobby2003 look what showed up in someone’s spirit as a placeholder prop ??


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

According to someone (https://spirit-halloween.fandom.com/wiki/User:STM_Productions) who met the theme design team in person, there's a "story" behind the seemingly random animatronics in the S.S. Rip Tide theme.

_The S.S. Rip Tide was originally criticized for having what seemed like a random assortment of animatronics that didn't seem to fit an aquatic theme. According to Mike Kroll, Senior Manager of Visual Merchandise and designer of the theme, there is a story that brings light to this somewhat random assortment of animatronics. The ship is piloted by _Captain Jack_, better known as _Jack the Reaper_, the mascot of _Spirit Halloween_. After many years of traveling and scaring, he has taken up boating with an old crashed ship and is picking up creatures and characters he finds and is bringing them along to spook anyone they can._

IDK how great an excuse that is, but it's a nice way to provide an explanation.


----------



## doutcha

last year after halloween i got the headless horseman for 99$ he was 550$ regular before halloween  best score ever !!


----------



## doutcha




----------



## Yodlei

Maybe it's too early yet but I used to get a mailed coupon from them & haven't yet. I am going Halloween shopping today & our store is open & really would have liked to get that $50 off $200 since my order will be over $300. Anyone get that yet?


----------



## ZombieRaider

Scarecrow Lover said:


> According to someone (https://spirit-halloween.fandom.com/wiki/User:STM_Productions) who met the theme design team in person, there's a "story" behind the seemingly random animatronics in the S.S. Rip Tide theme.
> 
> _The S.S. Rip Tide was originally criticized for having what seemed like a random assortment of animatronics that didn't seem to fit an aquatic theme. According to Mike Kroll, Senior Manager of Visual Merchandise and designer of the theme, there is a story that brings light to this somewhat random assortment of animatronics. The ship is piloted by _Captain Jack_, better known as _Jack the Reaper_, the mascot of _Spirit Halloween_. After many years of traveling and scaring, he has taken up boating with an old crashed ship and is picking up creatures and characters he finds and is bringing them along to spook anyone they can._
> 
> IDK how great an excuse that is, but it's a nice way to provide an explanation.


Let's just say I won't be hiring Mike Kroll to tell ghost stories around my camp fire this year.....LOL....I do love the themeing this year though, especially the broken down light house but there is no way the themeing showcases the products they have....It would have been way more exciting having a zombie captain steering the ship, a zombie ship mate holding a spear that lunged at you when triggered, one holding a lantern turning back and forth, etc.....Basically utilizing the same mechanics and using the same zombie blowmold heads, hands and feet that they already have access to while drastically changing up the characters by adding different clothing/props....Wouldn't have cost anything re-tooling since they already have the molds....At least it would have shown some thought was put into making something different that also went with the theme this year....I currently don't have any pirates in my theme but I'm seriously considering HD's ship, Captain and the barrel/periscope duo as a theme this year....I may get the headless help from Spirit because I need a character to stand in front of a fireplace and that seems like a perfect match from what's available this year....ZR


----------



## disembodiedvoice

Anyone in the Asheville NC area, is your store open yet ? I'm going to Biltmore next week and if it's open I want to go since it doesn't look like I"m getting a store this year. I do still have hope they will add more to their list.


----------



## ZombieRaider

disembodiedvoice said:


> Anyone in the Asheville NC area, is your store open yet ? I'm going to Biltmore next week and if it's open I want to go since it doesn't look like I"m getting a store this year. I do still have hope they will add more to their list.


They just added our local store on 8-8 with an opening day of 8-17 so they are still adding.....ZR


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

Withered Zombie mask revealed:









Withered Zombie Mask


The Withered Zombie Mask is a mask sold by Spirit Halloween for the 2019 Halloween season. It resembles a withered zombie with gashes all over its face. TBA




spirit-halloween.fandom.com


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

There's a setup vid for Dahlia.


----------



## Bobbiejo

Anybody purchased their signs before? What’s the quality like? I’m looking at these two.


----------



## GhostHost

Bobbiejo said:


> Anybody purchased their signs before? What’s the quality like? I’m looking at these two.
> View attachment 715983
> View attachment 715984
























I think they’re the best signs Spirit has made in a minute (as far as quality goes). It’s a decently printed image on the fiberboard. Good weight to it too. This sign has 2 ways to hang it which is nice. I’m super happy with mine.


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

FascinatinatedFright said:


> So far, Abandoned Annie is my favorite. It's less surreal than the Creepy Rising Doll, but that kind of makes the similar face-splitting better.
> 
> I'm also intrigued by Waving Wally. He seems to be going for a much subtler brand of horror, and looks like an animatronic of an animatronic, like an old clown figure from a 1970s boardwalk. Interesting.


Hey, the 2016 Spirit Halloween Discussion Starter! I believe that was the first one! Glad to see you around!


----------



## CCdalek

So I can officially confirm that The Collector is made by PartyTime Costume as well. I'm still very shocked about both him and Crouchy, since their movement and proportions are so similar to Nightmare Harvester's. At least PartyTime Costume's past animatronics have lasted entire seasons, and they seem to be designed well with good materials. We only have 2 animatronics to judge them on so far, though.


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

Haha I'm loving their increasing appearances in the animatronic lineups! Static as it may be, the Burlap Horror Scarecrow lasts for quite a long time ?. Also, both the Burlap Horror and Crouchy have the most epic hands I have ever seen on an animatronic, so _PartyTime Costume_ has to be doing *something* right xD.

I'm interested to see how anyone here who will be purchasing Crouchy and has at least one other _PartyTime_ prop would rank them in the 2019 companies lineup, namely (alphabetically):

Crazy Create, Gemmy Industries, Magic Powers Corp., NewRaySun Electronics, Pan Asian Creations, *PartyTime Costume*, Seasonal Visions International, Seasons USA, Sunstar Industries, Tailuxe Artware, Tekky Design, Wo Yu, and YJ Toys and Crafts.


----------



## Joana Brown

Scarecrow Lover said:


> To purchase? As in, to find props and display pieces that look the best, have the best quality, or are the cheapest? Or to research and read up on props and displays over the years?


yes! so to purchase props and display pieces for a reasonable price


----------



## shootmenow

Does anybody know if the hanging Sam is in the same scale/size as the animatronic?


----------



## CCdalek

shootmenow said:


> Does anybody know if the hanging Sam is in the same scale/size as the animatronic?


I have not seen the animatronic Sam in person yet, but I have seen the hanging Sam and he is definitely life-size. The hands are child-sized and the head definitely seems to be proportionally accurate as well. It's also made by the same company as the animatronic, YJ Toys and Crafts, so I'm almost certain they would have used the same proportions. I know for sure I'll be getting both as soon as my store gets them in, so as soon as I do I'll do a side-by-side comparison.


----------



## shootmenow

Nice. The quality on the hanging Sam seems pretty good from what I can tell in the videos others have posted, so if he's life-sized I may just get him over the animatronic and save a little money for other things. I have some child sized lower torso/body pieces in my parts area that I should be able to use to convert him to a standing prop.


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

Joana Brown said:


> yes! so to purchase props and display pieces for a reasonable price


Your best bet is _eBay_ for _Spirit_ exclusive props. Usually at any one time when you search _Spirit Halloween_, listings for 20 random props dating back over the years appear. And from there a few of them should be reasonably priced. For other props, cheap ones that hang you could just search for _Hanging Props_ on _Amazon_ or something like that and can get them in bulk. For _Spirit's_ display pieces, I'd recommend speaking with your local store manager. For the S.S. Rip Tide theme this year, the prices are as follows:

Ship bow: $49.99, Wheelhouse: $49.99, Capy Jack w/ wheel $24.99, Ship deck $99.99.


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

Feed the Clown Game demo:


----------



## ghostbust99

I don’t get it. There’s not much of a game there besides setting a dart down in front of it.


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

Nice audio though xD.


----------



## ghostbust99

Some detailed reviews:


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

Too much praise for Headless.


----------



## ghostbust99

Scarecrow Lover said:


> Too much praise for Headless.


Opinions can vary. I don’t necessarily think it’s a bad prop, but that’s just me. He has his own opinions as well.


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

Ring Around the Rosie video uploaded to YouTube:


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

I know this is like the 50th time I've linked to the Spirit Halloween Wiki, but there's so much licensed merchandise that's been released. You can find it under the section linked below, primarily red links with links to every listing in one place.









Spirit Halloween 2019: Latest News


As of the 1st of January, 2020, this page is no longer in use. It has been left here for archive purposes only. Please visit Spirit Halloween 2020: The Latest News for the latest Spirit related news or 2020 Animatronics& Props: The Latest News for the latest general Halloween news. THIS PAGE...




spirit-halloween.fandom.com


----------



## kuroneko

Scarecrow Lover said:


> Ring Around the Rosie video uploaded to YouTube:


I just saw this and I want it, but not for $200. I've had such bad luck with anything that moves a significant amount from Spirit Halloween. I do have a rotating tree stand that I picked up for dirt cheap that I might try to build something similar to it.


----------



## MrMordrid

I've had bad luck with these doll props. I bought the first batch that came out in 2017 and they both died at the same exact time Halloween night. Luckily I bought them Walmart and got my money back. As a whole I think SV makes a solid product.


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

So apparently the original demo of the Feed the Clown Game I posted about featured a "broken" animatronic, which broke the same day or so they purchased it. Hmm, I thought it was by _Seasonal Visions_. Can't really make out a difference in the latest one, which features another version:


----------



## ghostbust99

I’m not sending any screenshots due to it containing multiple obscenities but someone posted on Instagram that their Spirit asked them to fix Jack Straw and apparently it breaks easily and is a pain in the butt to repair (said Jack Straw had an unscrewed chain in the head, that was fixed then the prop stopped working entirely, then started working again but wouldn’t retract, then would not stop jumping and would only retract halfway, then the sound fried completely). ??‍♂


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

I'm not too surprised all things considered. Hopefully, that was an issue on the extreme side and most of them are just slightly lower quality than one would expect.


----------



## halloween71

kuroneko said:


> I just saw this and I want it, but not for $200. I've had such bad luck with anything that moves a significant amount from Spirit Halloween. I do have a rotating tree stand that I picked up for dirt cheap that I might try to build something similar to it.


I like it to the price isn't bad but Ive spent alot alreay.I was going to buy annie but she is sold out already..its august wtf.


----------



## cody1073

My spirit has been awesome this year. I even met the district manager and she said if they don't have something she would bring it from other stores if they have it, just talk to the staff. Also was informed the cardboard stuff is going through a different company and it's better quality and comes in bigger sections, if that's ur thing...


----------



## Shockwave199

Spirit online takes props off the site when they sell out. Weird. So it's sold out, at least let people see the prop! Also I notice in a number of videos that hanging zombie prop with the head that thrashes around isn't working. Something wrong with that prop. I noticed the head was on kinda sideways in some videos so either the prop is defective or stores are not putting it together right. Lots of stores don't have a lot of animated props either. The themes used to be supported more closely with the props too. Now it's just a prop free for all on a ship. I mean, clowns on the ship? Super cool displays with no supporting props. Why the heck aren't there animated pirates all over that ship? SMH spirit. More.....clowns? SMH.


----------



## CaliforniaGirl

Yes! Thank you ! It's all creepy dolls and clowns for the last few years. It's ridiculous.


----------



## ghostbust99

I’d love to see a witches cottage or something like that. Closest thing we’ve had was the 2009 Haunted Forest with several witch props in it.
https://spirit-halloween.fandom.com/wiki/Haunted_Forest


----------



## Shockwave199

Exactly. The entire theme of the displays is the wharf, the ship, the town in the back with boat repair, lighthouse, crates, nets....and not a single pirate?! If it's gonna remain zombie, clowns, more clowns, 100 foot clowns, dolls, etc, don't make themes each year. Either that or try and get the prop designers to follow the theme and finally give us some interesting choices.


----------



## christmascandy1

i was in Spirit store yesterday..not much is out yet..they have the towering clown..which i bought last year the huggng clown...and they have a pirate ship they r toting...(paper like material)..not very sturdy at all...just to give a fyi...


----------



## christmascandy1

i 2 ike this post...if u go to your local spirit store..they have in the back of the store a clearance section..usually its the stuff from last year they havent gotten rid of yet...usually a discount of about 10 dollars..but worth a shot


----------



## Screaming Demons

christmascandy1 said:


> i 2 ike this post...if u go to your local spirit store..they have in the back of the store a clearance section..usually its the stuff from last year they havent gotten rid of yet...usually a discount of about 10 dollars..but worth a shot


A lot of that stuff is defective returns, so be careful with boxes that have been opened.


----------



## VirusFox

^ This... Some stores will detail what's defective and what isnt but a lot don't. 

Stores offer full refunds for the first month or two so worst case scenario you bring it back.


----------



## Restless Acres

Yes. If a box has obviously been opened before, or if it is a prior year prop, and especially if the packing material is missing, ask to try it out in the store. You don't have to fully assemble, just plug in the mechanical part and do a rough inventory of parts. I don't always do that myself, but it's good advice.

Of course, I once created a working Witch of Stolen Souls out of two broken ones I bought at Spirit stores a couple of years after it came out, and returned the Frankenstein broken one. I enjoy the scavenger hunt of looking for older, hard to find props at Spirit.


----------



## scarenoob

Just checked for locations and I noticed the closest Spirit store is at.. Walmart?

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Restless Acres

I just tried to call a Spirit store to ask if they were actually open (as the website said). Before I drive 36 miles round trip to find the store closed. Guess what? The phone number listed for each and every store that O looked at (the ones near me) list the exact same main national number. Thanks a lot Spirit! Not.


----------



## MichaelMyersSickHead

Restless Acres said:


> I just tried to call a Spirit store to ask if they were actually open (as the website said). Before I drive 36 miles round trip to find the store closed. Guess what? The phone number listed for each and every store that O looked at (the ones near me) list the exact same main national number. Thanks a lot Spirit! Not.


They have a very clunky system now. Luckily we have befriended a manager at the Spirit closest to us and got her cell phone so we can get quicker access to what her store actually carries. We're already in line for a couple of animatronics as soon as they arrive.


----------



## RCIAG

Shockwave199 said:


> Exactly. The entire theme of the displays is the wharf, the ship, the town in the back with boat repair, lighthouse, crates, nets....and not a single pirate?! If it's gonna remain zombie, clowns, more clowns, 100 foot clowns, dolls, etc, don't make themes each year. Either that or try and get the prop designers to follow the theme and finally give us some interesting choices.


You know they know by November of the same year what props are coming out the next year so why not tailor you theme to the props instead of putting a clown on a wharf because....CLOWNS!!!


----------



## Hallowtim

One of my local Spirits had Sam in stock so I just added him to my collection!


----------



## Restless Acres

Whoa! The Spirit I went to was open and they said the nearest Sam (to Massachusetts) was Texas!
More later, but I was very disappointed by the quality of the props I saw. Do not buy the tombstone ghoul. It cannot run without getting it's hair tangled. 
I would definitely buy Electric Eddie, and probably should have. Maybe the jumping scarecrow. That might be it.


----------



## Meadow

RCIAG said:


> You know they know by November of the same year what props are coming out the next year so why not tailor you theme to the props instead of putting a clown on a wharf because....CLOWNS!!!


But where else can the clowns be? We did the farm thing. This year the wharf. So next year we putting them in a city? Circus would be too easy.


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

Restless Acres said:


> Whoa! The Spirit I went to was open and they said the nearest Sam (to Massachusetts) was Texas!
> More later, but I was very disappointed by the quality of the props I saw. Do not buy the tombstone ghoul. It cannot run without getting it's hair tangled.
> I would definitely buy Electric Eddie, and probably should have. Maybe the jumping scarecrow. That might be it.


*Jack Straw.

But yeah, definitely worth it, provided you brave the complicated setup, comically long reset time, and loud motor. Other than that, and possibly the quality, it would be a good purchase. In a walk-through Haunt display, however, I don't think many people would be able to observe, let alone truly appreciate, the jumpscare.


----------



## Cephus404

MichaelMyersSickHead said:


> They have a very clunky system now. Luckily we have befriended a manager at the Spirit closest to us and got her cell phone so we can get quicker access to what her store actually carries. We're already in line for a couple of animatronics as soon as they arrive.


I don't know how Spirit works, but I know that many years ago when I ran a Halloween City one year, the phones were cell phones that came in the box when they put up the store and half the time, they didn't even know what phone you'd get before you moved in. So it all went to the central corporate number and they eventually put the numbers for individual stores online. I doubt it's changed appreciably since.


----------



## VirusFox

They get cell phones that aren't set up till the store is open. Sometimes they won't get the actual store phones working till a few days after opening even.


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

so annoyed at Spirit, drove 45 min to a store thats supposed to be open today and its not only closed but not even set up. we tried calling but the phone message just made us circle back to the site which said it was open


----------



## ZombieRaider

Blade-of-the-Moon said:


> so annoyed at Spirit, drove 45 min to a store thats supposed to be open today and its not only closed but not even set up. we tried calling but the phone message just made us circle back to the site which said it was open


Same thing happened to me today....Local store was supposed to be open today so drove about an hour to get there and dark inside, no displays, no lights on....Saw boxes waiting to be opened with not a soul around....Drove to another store that is suppose to open on the 30th....No sign of anything in that store.....I do that to myself every year and I'll do it again next year.....LOL.....ZR


----------



## Halloweeeiner

I just preordered the Sam animatronic, its ridiculous they charge $20 for "oversized shipping" on top of the $4.99 shipping charges


----------



## HauntedDiva

I’m sorry if this has been mentioned already, but it’s Meg Mucklebones!


*







*


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

HauntedDiva said:


> I’m sorry if this has been mentioned already, but it’s Meg Mucklebones!
> 
> 
> *
> View attachment 716790
> *
> 
> View attachment 716791


The Towering Witch from 2015? Can't tell if this is a joke or not, because it doesn't appear to be officially licensed and I can't see the resemblance.


----------



## ghostbust99

Scarecrow Lover said:


> The Towering Witch from 2015? Can't tell if this is a joke or not, because it doesn't appear to be officially licensed and I can't see the resemblance.


Yeah SVI has never made licensed items. I’d say the face sculpt of the older Gemmy witches has more resemblance than the towering one.


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

We got a lot more clear images of the Feed the Clown Game. The blue details look surprisingly good in them.









Feed the Clown Game


The Feed the Clown Game was a clown-themed light & sound prop/game sold by Spirit Halloween for the 2019 Halloween season. It resembled a red-haired clown with blue makeup around the eyes. It is a game involving tossing bean bags into the clown's mouth. If a bean bag lands in its mouth, the eyes...




spirit-halloween.fandom.com


----------



## MrMordrid

halloween71 said:


> Really digging the mouth shape.


I went looking for her today on the website and she is sold out? Anybody remember how much Spirit was selling her for?


----------



## HauntedDiva

HauntedDiva said:


> I’m sorry if this has been mentioned already, but it’s Meg
> *
> View attachment 716790
> *





Scarecrow Lover said:


> The Towering Witch from 2015? Can't tell if this is a joke or not, because it doesn't appear to be officially licensed and I can't see the resemblance.


I’m not joking. I know it is not liscensed. It’s a knockoff. As an avid fan of the Legend, I saw and heard it instantly. The green skin, long nose, black stringy hair, the hump. And most of all the voice, not to mention the poorly rewritten phrase.

SPIRIT witch: “Who be this tender morsel disturbing my slumber?”

Meg Mucklebones: “who be this tender morsel, disturbing Meg Mucklebones rest?”


----------



## lbc

Target has Towering Witch



https://www.target.com/p/halloween-hagatha-the-towering-witch/-/A-51194695


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

HauntedDiva said:


> I’m not joking. I know it is not liscensed. It’s a knockoff. As an avid fan of the Legend, I saw and heard it instantly. The green skin, long nose, black stringy hair, the hump. And most of all the voice, not to mention the poorly rewritten phrase.
> 
> SPIRIT witch: “Who be this tender morsel disturbing my slumber?”
> 
> Meg Mucklebones: “who be this tender morsel, disturbing Meg Mucklebones rest?”


Interesting. Strange that they apparently named her "Hagatha," though.








Towering Witch


The Towering Witch, also known as Hagatha, was an animatronic sold online by Spirit Halloween from the 2015 until 2019 Halloween season. It resembled a tall witch dressed in green. When activated, the body turned from side to side as the eyes lit-up and the mouth moved to one of several phrases...




spirit-halloween.fandom.com


----------



## Nypdwife

Saruman of Many Colours said:


> OK, now that's a good looking prop. Very cool. (Don't know that I could justify spending $500 on it, but the nostalgia factor is very high indeed.)


I like that prop as well as the dragon in Grandin roads but $499 is so high.. Im sure there wont be any left for a after season sale...SIGH.....


----------



## Nypdwife

Seems to me the halloween catalogs and emails are early this year Usually in Aug... I started getting the the 3rd week in July


----------



## Nypdwife

Screaming Demons said:


> The tugging clowns is a copy of a Scare Factory prop, which used zombies. The zombies actually made more sense than clowns.


Im not a clown lover so I wold never buy one They freak me out LOL Would rather have witches


----------



## Nypdwife

CGI Michael Myers said:


> Alright, thanks. Here it is then.
> 
> UV Jumping Spider
> SVI Wheelz the Unicycle Clown
> SVI Puking Clown
> GM NBC Sally (revamped, no longer clicks every time she blinks)
> Red Ghostly Girl on a swing
> PT Evil Triplets
> Chucky Doll Replica (is on their website)
> Talking Tiffany (is on their website)
> YJ Interactive Horror Game
> Officially Licensed Friday the 13th Jason Voorhees (said to be similar to the 2008 version with a little more animation)
> Officially Licensed Trick 'r Treat Sam (said to be a bump and go animatronic)
> Translucent Girl
> Clown See Saw
> SVI Good Times Clown
> SVI Good Times Doll
> Stackable Scarecrow
> CCL Body Bag
> SVI Feed the Clown Game
> SVI Clown Car
> Haunted Deer Head Plaque (could be fake)
> Chucky Doll lifesize replica
> Tiffany Doll lifesize replica
> 
> Please take this information with a grain of salt everyone!


So no dog or is these just animations and the dog doesnt move


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

Nypdwife said:


> I like that prop as well as the dragon in Grandin roads but $499 is so high.. Im sure there wont be any left for a after season sale...SIGH.....


If you were referring to the Terror Dog, he won't even be in stores, unfortunately. As for the Dragon, I doubt there will be many left in stock even before then lol.


----------



## ghostbust99

Nypdwife said:


> So no dog or is these just animations and the dog doesnt move


Which dog? That is an older list with many fake props


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

Took them long enough to upload the Tug-of-War Clown vid:


----------



## Yodlei

Be careful & watch prices in-store & pay attention to what you are charged. I went to buy the purple/spider pathway lantern lights I had seen earlier at another store with my 20% off coupon for my Sister. Box showed $24.99 (pretty high but better with the coupon). She rang it up & said my total was $26 & change. Told her doesn't sound like the coupon came off. She looked confused & then said it rang up as $29.99. She "brought out her solar calculator" & adjusted it for me but glad I caught it.

I also wanted some but the other's try-me didn't work & was actually looking for a particular tombstone at the 1st one we had visited last week but wasn't in store. This store had it & asked her if I could use another coupon on a separate purchase, she said yes but I had to pay a different way from the other. Not sure why??? Hopefully my credit card isn't stored somewhere it shouldn't be or how else would they know? Also, the tombstones & fence panels were buy 1, get 1 50% off. Asked her if coupon would apply since there was already a sale & said yes. Really don't like styrofoam & didn't want any others so bought 2 of the same since I saw it had my "Shimmer" led involved so now I have a back-up.








Flashes blue on & off. And to add about the purchase & although it wasn't wrong, it was also confusing. They were $24.99 & so thought I would be getting 20% off of around $37 but they take the 20% off of one of them & then apply the 1/2 off so got a little less off than what I thought I might.

On a funny note at this store (Mokena/Frankfort, IL), as soon as I walked in the front door, (apparently since a huge ship is on display there), a foghorn blasted & I about jumped out of my skin.


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

Jack Straw vid:


----------



## Godcrusher

Went to my local store still trying to get the Sam animatronic but they still don't have it in yet. THey were having a buy 1 50% off 2nd hanging props. So I picked up the hanging Sam and a blue lighted ghost figure. Also some sam string lights.
.

.
.


----------



## Tasty Brains

Our Spirit has its grand opening today, but I probably won't get a chance to pop in there until next week.


----------



## halloween71

Halloweeeiner said:


> I just preordered the Sam animatronic, its ridiculous they charge $20 for "oversized shipping" on top of the $4.99 shipping charges


the oversized charge chaps me to.I have seen the props they consider oversized....They are making up on coupon.If you go thru ebates you get 4 percent back.I actually forgot to go thru ebates this time


----------



## All Hollows Eve

Has anyone had any luck finding the 16 inch light up Sam statue at their local stores? Looking to get one and can't find any around NH and it looks like it is sold out online  If anyone finds one would they be willing to pick it up?


----------



## Shockwave199

I've been to two stores in the past week. For me it came down to tortured torso and experimental Eddie. I went with Eddie. Torso was cheaper and really cool but it's a constant on prop that burns out, as evidenced in spirit stores and almost every spirit store video where it's not working. These cheap plastic motors can't handle being constant on. So between two sets of wireless triggers and experimental Eddie, I'm done with spirit this year. I always end up getting stuff in home depot cause it's two easy lol. The only thing I'll grab from lowes is the popup chemical waste barrel. That is very cool.


----------



## halloween71

I did preorder Annie today. Sam is now showing sept 18. It originally had aug 28


----------



## Halloweeeiner

has anyone seen the Billy Butcherson groundbreaker in stores or are sold out too?


----------



## Godcrusher

One of stores said the animatronic Sam wont be in the stores until mid September at the earliest. They still don't have the 18in statue either.


----------



## Meadow

For those of you who know more about Spirit than I do, if an item sells out on their website do they ever restock? Or should I just be hoping to find an item in their stores?


----------



## Meadow

Halloweeeiner said:


> has anyone seen the Billy Butcherson groundbreaker in stores or are sold out too?


I did not see him when I visited this past weekend. Going to a different Spirit location this weekend and hoping to see him as well.


----------



## Ditsterz

Halloweeeiner said:


> has anyone seen the Billy Butcherson groundbreaker in stores or are sold out too?


I've been to 2 different stores. Neither one had received that item as of yet. One store is suppose to get their next shipment around labor day weekend. They said if its not in that shipment then they will not be getting it.


----------



## Tasty Brains

All Hollows Eve said:


> Has anyone had any luck finding the 16 inch light up Sam statue at their local stores? Looking to get one and can't find any around NH and it looks like it is sold out online  If anyone finds one would they be willing to pick it up?


Wow! I adore that movie. Apparently I'm far from alone.


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

Meadow said:


> For those of you who know more about Spirit than I do, if an item sells out on their website do they ever restock? Or should I just be hoping to find an item in their stores?


It depends on the item and season. If it's a 2019 animatronic, it will most certainly restock, and in the rare circumstance that it does not, usually toward the end of the season, it will return next year. If it's a 2019 prop or lighted decoration or other, it may or may not reappear, but regardless, it's almost always in most stores even if it's not online anymore. If it's 2018 and prior, once it sells out it most likely will not return, but you can find a lot of random old decorations in any store.


----------



## halloween71

Ditsterz said:


> I've been to 2 different stores. Neither one had received that item as of yet. One store is suppose to get their next shipment around labor day weekend. They said if its not in that shipment then they will not be getting it.


It’s not on the website that I ever saw either.


----------



## Midwest_Mystical

My boss told me that Sam and Pennywise were on back ordered until after Labor Day. My store is missing eleven animatronics for the ISEs, but we're suppose to be getting The Collector, Tortured Torso, Betty, and Dahlia in sometime soon. 

So far, five animatronics have broke: Wally, Annie and the Bump 'n Go Chucky have burnt out speakers, the Sitting Scare Witch has a broken piece in her neck, and Graveyard Ghoul has fallen off his tombstone, as the piece that connects to the motor has split in half.

The Graveyard Ghoul has been such a disappointment so far this season. When I first took Ghoul out of the box, his left eye didn't even light up. I'm kind of upset with Tekky, because I usually expect better quality with them. Hopefully, Rusty doesn't have any issues when we get him.


----------



## Shockwave199

The store I was in had experimental Eddie wired wrong so he didn't move, he just made noise and the wires blinked. The headless butler's mouth didn't move, he just spoke the words. People were puzzled when they tried them. Of course when they cleared out I dug into each prop and wired them up correctly. Me a customer,,,,,rewiring the mess. The props worked correctly and when the other customers inevitably came by again they were surprised and happy to see them working. I told one of the girls working about it and asked for an extra 10% off, lol. No dice. Every year it's the same BS.

There's no way I'd pay 300 for that butler prop. No way I'd pay 125 for the graveyard ghoul...a deer motor swinging a head back and forth. The prop that has a great 20 second display and actually works reliably is experimental Eddie. That one got my money.


----------



## Tasty Brains

Shockwave199 said:


> The store I was in had experimental Eddie wired wrong so he didn't move, he just made noise and the wires blinked. The headless butler's mouth didn't move, he just spoke the words. People were puzzled when they tried them. Of course when they cleared out I dug into each prop and wired them up correctly. Me a customer,,,,,rewiring the mess. The props worked correctly and when the other customers inevitably came by again they were surprised and happy to see them working. I told one of the girls working about it and asked for an extra 10% off, lol. No dice. Every year it's the same BS.
> 
> There's no way I'd pay 300 for that butler prop. No way I'd pay 125 for the graveyard ghoul...a deer motor swinging a head back and forth. The prop that has a great 20 second display and actually works reliably is experimental Eddie. That one got my money.


Damn. She totally ought to have given you that extra 10% as you suggested. Probably out of her control. Did she at least seem genuinely apologetic about it? Regardless, that was truly cool of you to do that for them.


----------



## Restless Acres

Midwest_Mystical said:


> My boss told me that Sam and Pennywise were on back ordered until after Labor Day. My store is missing eleven animatronics for the ISEs, but we're suppose to be getting The Collector, Tortured Torso, Betty, and Dahlia in sometime soon.
> 
> So far, five animatronics have broke: Wally, Annie and the Bump 'n Go Chucky have burnt out speakers, the Sitting Scare Witch has a broken piece in her neck, and Graveyard Ghoul has fallen off his tombstone, as the piece that connects to the motor has split in half.
> 
> The Graveyard Ghoul has been such a disappointment so far this season. When I first took Ghoul out of the box, his left eye didn't even light up. I'm kind of upset with Tekky, because I usually expect better quality with them. Hopefully, Rusty doesn't have any issues when we get him.


Wow, that's a lot of issues. The one Graveyard Ghoul I saw in store was shut off. I turned it on and immediately realized why. There's no way for it to operate without the hair getting stuck and wrecking the prop. I guess you'd have to shave it off or give it a bun!


----------



## Restless Acres

Shockwave199 said:


> The store I was in had experimental Eddie wired wrong so he didn't move, he just made noise and the wires blinked. The headless butler's mouth didn't move, he just spoke the words. People were puzzled when they tried them. Of course when they cleared out I dug into each prop and wired them up correctly. Me a customer,,,,,rewiring the mess. The props worked correctly and when the other customers inevitably came by again they were surprised and happy to see them working. I told one of the girls working about it and asked for an extra 10% off, lol. No dice. Every year it's the same BS.
> 
> There's no way I'd pay 300 for that butler prop. No way I'd pay 125 for the graveyard ghoul...a deer motor swinging a head back and forth. The prop that has a great 20 second display and actually works reliably is experimental Eddie. That one got my money.


Yes, Experimental Eddie is the best prop I have seen in store this year. I would have bought it my first visit (as I know i will eventually be buying and would rather have a NIB prop (unlike what you will see as we get closer to Halloween), but I got roped into a saga of trying to order the Sam animatronic when I asked if there were any in nearby stores. Sigh...


----------



## Meadow

So I guess reading all these concerns I’m a little confused. I thought as many had said the whole point of justification for the price tag was Spirit had better quality. Is that incorrect? Seems like if the props are having issues the price tag might not be warranted. Did something change with Spirit?


----------



## Restless Acres

Meadow said:


> So I guess reading all these concerns I’m a little confused. I thought as many had said the whole point of justification for the price tag was Spirit had better quality. Is that incorrect? Seems like if the props are having issues the price tag might not be warranted. Did something change with Spirit?


It's incorrect to think of Spirit props as a homogeneous group. There is great variety of props in terms of quality even at Spirit. Any retailer (I'm not talking about the Distortions of the world) will have great variety in the quality of their props. They are a collection of props made by different manufacturers and factories that Spirit has chosen to purchase and sell. I imagine Spirit talks with their suppliers maybe even requests certain types of products or even assists in the design for some of them, but don't know. 

Retail props that move are always going to fail, it's just a matter of how much time.Gears strip, circuit boards go, speakers blow, lights die, metal breaks, latex falls apart, etc. The better designed and manufactured the prop, the longer it will last. Some props just have a bad design and are gonna fail almost immediately. Most don't. In my experience Spirit props are, generally, a cut above (especially in terms of appearance, especially clothes, but other stuff too) above Home Depot/Lowe's props, but the guts are likely the same or very similar. And some props are identical wherever they are sold. CVS and similar stores sell just plain ****ty large animatronics. As does HD, Lowe's, Spirit, and essentially every other retailer. 

Many boxed animatronics from Spirit can command a premium because collectors (like myself) like the artwork on the boxes. Props spend almost all their time in boxes. I like seeing a wall of cool Spirit boxes in my basement. Others don't believe a box from Spirit should command a premium, but it's real, it exists. There doesn't seem to be a point in denying it.


----------



## Meadow

Restless Acres said:


> It's incorrect to think of Spirit props as a homogeneous group. There is great variety of props in terms of quality even at Spirit. Any retailer (I'm not talking about the Distortions of the world) will have great variety in the quality of their props. They are a collection of props made by different manufacturers and factories that Spirit has chosen to purchase and sell. I imagine Spirit talks with their suppliers maybe even requests certain types of products or even assists in the design for some of them, but don't know.
> 
> Retail props that move are always going to fail, it's just a matter of how much time.Gears strip, circuit boards go, speakers blow, lights die, metal breaks, latex falls apart, etc. The better designed and manufactured the prop, the longer it will last. Some props just have a bad design and are gonna fail almost immediately. Most don't. In my experience Spirit props are, generally, a cut above (especially in terms of appearance, especially clothes, but other stuff too) above Home Depot/Lowe's props, but the guts are likely the same or very similar. And some props are identical wherever they are sold. CVS and similar stores sell just plain ****ty large animatronics. As does HD, Lowe's, Spirit, and essentially every other retailer.
> 
> Many boxed animatronics from Spirit can command a premium because collectors (like myself) like the artwork on the boxes. Props spend almost all their time in boxes. I like seeing a wall of cool Spirit boxes in my basement. Others don't believe a box from Spirit should command a premium, but it's real, it exists. There doesn't seem to be a point in denying it.


Thanks for explaining.


----------



## Restless Acres

Prop quality has also gone down greatly in recent years at Spirit. 

Not specific to Spirit, but some specific examples of defective designs:

Many (most?) of those slow rising props you see (reapers, dolls) essentially rise on a string. Think fishing rod. Not an engineer, but that isn't likely to hold up.

Lunging Pumpkin Guy from a few years back. Tekky design. They basically use the same spring design for all of their fast lungers, but the Pumpkin Guy is ten times the weight of their spider. I assume the base is stronger, but not enough to compensate for the larger body. That's gonna fail. Lunging Lily is about the largest body that this mechanism can support.

This year's thing at Spirit that rises behind a tombstone. It just can't do that over time without getting it's hair caught in the action.

Home Depot's giant Crouching Werewolf. An enormous prop with a laughably weak shoulder connection that is going to fail with lateral sway. If the person welding it really went out of their way to compensate for the poor design, maybe it will hold up for a few days, weeks. But most will fail in short order if they are allowed to sway laterally to any degree.


----------



## Shockwave199

I'd say I've had a 97% success rate with all my spirit props- largely tekky props. They're cheaply made china stuff. When you see wire connections hot glued, nuff said. However, even my oldest props are still working well. They only get around 4 hours or so usage a year on the big night. I also disassemble and box them back up carefully. Treat them right and some luck getting good ones in the first place, they serve well for fright night each year.


----------



## Industen

Spirits props just lack quality. I saw so many hanging and broken props today it was unacceptable.

Broken Annie
Broken Headless Help
Broken Jack Straw
Broken Wally

They should of tested the duty cycle of these props because Oct 31 is a long way off.


----------



## The Joker

Meadow said:


> So I guess reading all these concerns I’m a little confused. I thought as many had said the whole point of justification for the price tag was Spirit had better quality. Is that incorrect? Seems like if the props are having issues the price tag might not be warranted. Did something change with Spirit?


This made me laugh. Sorry, not being condescending at all. It's just that Spirit hasn't had quality props for years, just like Restless Acres said. It's been at least 5 years since a quality prop has been available. In all fairness, Spirit can't really control what manufacturers make, or with what quality. Gemmy simply stopped making [email protected]$$ props several years ago. I don't entirely blame Spirit for this. I wish they'd use their considerable platform to get manufacturers to raise the quality though.

I'd pay $100 more than the old $249 price tag for some of those quality props of yesteryear. I'm so tired of wire rings, and wire rods, paper-thin plastic shoulder assemblies, pool-noodle arms, waists and torsos that look worse than a Chinese lantern. The quality these days is awful. I miss the days of Gemmy Leatherface, Original Freddy, Jason, Michael, Edwardian Butlers, heck... even the Countess a few years ago. Those are the "good ole' days" everyone speaks of.

I've spent thousands, probably tens of thousands at Spirit back in the day over the years to get props like that. I couldn't find more than one or two items that I sort of wanted this year, and purchased them pre-order online. Nothing in the stores this year made me even think of reaching for my wallet.

I think this year I'll go "shopping" though my storage unit. I'm sure there are dozens of untouched clearance props buried in there from years ago. It'll be like shopping at Spirit circa 2013 or earlier. LOL.


----------



## Cephus404

Industen said:


> Spirits props just lack quality. I saw so many hanging and broken props today it was unacceptable.
> 
> Broken Annie
> Broken Headless Help
> Broken Jack Straw
> Broken Wally
> 
> They should of tested the duty cycle of these props because Oct 31 is a long way off.


It's all cheap Chinese crap. Plastic gears, glued electronics, overpriced and poorly-designed. If Spirit and other stores can't even get them out of the box intact, why would anyone in their right mind pay money for them? I look at these things every year and shake my head. Maybe the motion is passable, usually not, but the sounds these things make, it makes me cringe.


----------



## Shockwave199

> I think this year I'll go "shopping" though my storage unit. I'm sure there are dozens of untouched clearance props buried in there from years ago. It'll be like shopping at Spirit circa 2013 or earlier.


I have said for at least three years that if I can't make an awesome display with all that I have, I'm doing something wrong. I have enough to rotate in and out props year to year. This keeps me real about spending now, especially with the poor quality & prices.


----------



## Industen

I actually feel guilty ripping apart a pneumatic to reuse for parts for another. I think I did it once but built something similar to it. They each have a name and feel as though they are personified at this point.


----------



## xredge

I know I thought of the 7ft Emperor of Souls but at $400.00 cheaper with the discounts but the thing only weighs 20 pounds. Have to wonder how much is really there and how cheap it has to be made to weigh so little.


----------



## Industen

Considering the HD pirate ship weighs 80lb I would worry about that.


----------



## kuroneko

The Joker said:


> This made me laugh. Sorry, not being condescending at all. It's just that Spirit hasn't had quality props for years, just like Restless Acres said. It's been at least 5 years since a quality prop has been available. In all fairness, Spirit can't really control what manufacturers make, or with what quality. Gemmy simply stopped making [email protected]$$ props several years ago. I don't entirely blame Spirit for this. I wish they'd use their considerable platform to get manufacturers to raise the quality though.
> 
> I'd pay $100 more than the old $249 price tag for some of those quality props of yesteryear. I'm so tired of wire rings, and wire rods, paper-thin plastic shoulder assemblies, pool-noodle arms, waists and torsos that look worse than a Chinese lantern. The quality these days is awful. I miss the days of Gemmy Leatherface, Original Freddy, Jason, Michael, Edwardian Butlers, heck... even the Countess a few years ago. Those are the "good ole' days" everyone speaks of.
> 
> I've spent thousands, probably tens of thousands at Spirit back in the day over the years to get props like that. I couldn't find more than one or two items that I sort of wanted this year, and purchased them pre-order online. Nothing in the stores this year made me even think of reaching for my wallet.
> 
> I think this year I'll go "shopping" though my storage unit. I'm sure there are dozens of untouched clearance props buried in there from years ago. It'll be like shopping at Spirit circa 2013 or earlier. LOL.


Truth. I'm so upset that the quality has tanked so hard in recent years. I dreamed of the day I'd have some money to actually buy quality stuff. Now everything is cheap garbage and you basically use it once then throw it away. Most of this stuff won't even last Halloween night. I was really looking forward to the day I could buy some nice props, but instead I find myself saying "how can I build this?" I don't mind building props, but I don't have much time, energy, or space to really build things the way I want. I'd rather spend a few extra bucks to have something nice that's ready to go and will last a few years. Now I don't even have a choice.


----------



## Engineerchic

kuroneko said:


> Truth. I'm so upset that the quality has tanked so hard in recent years. I dreamed of the day I'd have some money to actually buy quality stuff. Now everything is cheap garbage and you basically use it once then throw it away. Most of this stuff won't even last Halloween night. I was really looking forward to the day I could buy some nice props, but instead I find myself saying "how can I build this?" I don't mind building props, but I don't have much time, energy, or space to really build things the way I want. I'd rather spend a few extra bucks to have something nice that's ready to go and will last a few years. Now I don't even have a choice.


Preach it! I have been building my props (zombies from PVC pipe, mannequin torsos, and GoodWill Clearance clothes). I buy the $30 cheapo skeletons from HD for other stuff. But ... I really don't like figuring out the motor aspect of moving props. I'm an engineer but not a mechanical engineer, so 4 bar linkages and making a prop that is easy to take apart and store in a small box is not my skill set. 

I wish someone made a "Garanimals" approach to DIY props. Something where you can match up a torso to a lower body, have motors that move part A, B, or C, and also lets you record a scary sound sequence on a USB drive. I would buy a bunch and have a ball with the fun parts - creating the body and dressing it, making it all gnarly, and building the right environment in my yard for it. I don't need amazing pneumatic jump scare props or anything super awesome - but for $150+ it better last more than one season.


----------



## Meadow

Thanks so much for all the discussion. I am new to buying props so any information is good to have. It’s not that I don’t know a $39 prop is not going to get me what a more expensive prop does, but I guess based on so much love for Spirit I thought the quality was better. I get the collector aspect. And if that’s your thing, great. For me, I just want a decent prop that I don’t have to manipulate to make work. It’s not necessarily a cost thing but more a quality thing.


----------



## Shockwave199

> I'd rather spend a few extra bucks to have something nice that's ready to go and will last a few years. Now I don't even have a choice.


It's not like there's zero choice. Distortions has excellent quality electric props and pneumatics. And with spirit props quickly approaching the 2-300 dollar range now, it's not far off from distortions props. I never bought a distortion electric prop because mostly the animation is limited to shivering vibrations and rocking but the quality of the look and mechanics are superior. Spirit props do a whole lot more but they're made cheaply. But still like I've said, spirit props can last the long haul if you treat them right. The biggest drawback to making your own is that typically, you don't give any thought to modular breakdown for easy disassembly and small footprint storage. A big part of the benefit with commercial props is you can break them down and back in a box they go until next time. Everyone has different needs though.


----------



## The Joker

Meadow - I totally understand and agree. I think the love for Spirit (at least mine) is having a "Halloween store" to visit. That and the hopes (and slim chances) for super cool props of quality. The Halloween store part of it is still real. It's like a Trekie walking though a "Star Trek store" loaded with memorabilia, props, blu-rays, etc. We all love Halloween that to have an entire store dedicated to it is sensory overload. The problem is the let down after you've realized that yet another year passes with declining prop quality, and nothing to throw our money at. Many of us walk through with credit cards burning a hole in our pockets, and leave no poorer unfortunately.


----------



## Meadow

The Joker said:


> Meadow - I totally understand and agree. I think the love for Spirit (at least mine) is having a "Halloween store" to visit. That and the hopes (and slim chances) for super cool props of quality. The Halloween store part of it is still real. It's like a Trekie walking though a "Star Trek store" loaded with memorabilia, props, blu-rays, etc. We all love Halloween that to have an entire store dedicated to it is sensory overload. The problem is the let down after you've realized that yet another year passes with declining prop quality, and nothing to throw our money at. Many of us walk through with credit cards burning a hole in our pockets, and leave no poorer unfortunately.


I too love looking at anything Halloween. I know I’ve spent more than I had thought I ever would, but have no regrets. And if a prop broke, I’d oddly take it as divine Halloween intervention to change my display. I will give spirit credit for having exclusives that you cannot get anywhere else. Sounds like quality woes might just be sometimes what it is.


----------



## RCIAG

I've said this many times in many threads, to me Spirit is more for the "normals".

Outside of those folks that are collectors of certain horror icons or of Spirit props in general, most of us die hard haunters of all types, from a small yard display to full on month long goings on, will either make their own or buy Spirit's stuff knowing full well it's only good for one night, maybe two, maybe a fun party thing, but not a whole month. 

If you look at the store as whole it's mostly costumes with some over priced yet cheaply made props & masks, along with some pieces of decor & bric a brac.

They're catering to the "I need something cool for my party" crowd because that's their real audience. Yes, we're fans too but honestly, isn't it mostly because it's usually the only game in town this time of year? Yeah, there's another chain around, but for the most part Spirit is the Walmart of Halloween.

Even if I never give them a penny I still enjoy walking around a store completely devoted to Halloween.

Although I'm still trying to figure out how clowns & scarecrows fit into that whole nautical/wharf theme. I don't get that particular thought process & would love to know how they ended up there.


----------



## Cephus404

Shockwave199 said:


> It's not like there's zero choice. Distortions has excellent quality electric props and pneumatics. And with spirit props quickly approaching the 2-300 dollar range now, it's not far off from distortions props. I never bought a distortion electric prop because mostly the animation is limited to shivering vibrations and rocking but the quality of the look and mechanics are superior. Spirit props do a whole lot more but they're made cheaply. But still like I've said, spirit props can last the long haul if you treat them right. The biggest drawback to making your own is that typically, you don't give any thought to modular breakdown for easy disassembly and small footprint storage. A big part of the benefit with commercial props is you can break them down and back in a box they go until next time. Everyone has different needs though.


There are plenty of companies out there that are making pro-haunt props, but, obviously, they cost a bundle. They do last though because they are built to take an entire season of abuse and keep coming back for more. Any props that I have, they have to be reliable and run night after night, all through October. Cheap Chinese props, the things you get from Spirit or Halloween City or Target or Big Lots, those are not made to take the abuse.

That's why I make all of my own. Are these easy skills to master? Not necessarily, but like every new skill, you have to put your time and effort into it and you get exactly what you want. If you want a prop that breaks down into a small footprint, you can make a prop that does that. You can get exactly the movement you want, exactly the sounds you want, exactly the lighting you want and if and when that prop fails, you can fix it because you know exactly how it was made and where you got the parts. You don't have to worry about some circuit board that nobody makes anymore, you just make one yourself.


----------



## Cephus404

RCIAG said:


> Even if I never give them a penny I still enjoy walking around a store completely devoted to Halloween.


There's nothing wrong with that. I will walk into a Spirit once a season, spend maybe 20-30 minutes walking around, going "that's going to break" and "why in the world did they do that?" then I will walk out empty-handed, or with some small parts that I can put into my own projects and go home and keep building. Nothing against the people who like Spirit, but I'm not one of them. But then again, I don't call someone to build a fence for me, I go to Lowes or Home Depot, I get the supplies and I do it myself.


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

Meadow said:


> Thanks so much for all the discussion. I am new to buying props so any information is good to have. It’s not that I don’t know a $39 prop is not going to get me what a more expensive prop does, but I guess based on so much love for Spirit I thought the quality was better. I get the collector aspect. And if that’s your thing, great. For me, I just want a decent prop that I don’t have to manipulate to make work. It’s not necessarily a cost thing but more a quality thing.


If you're looking for a $39 prop with the best quality try to find this one at your local store.








Hanging Kicking Clown (2016)


The Hanging Kicking Clown (2016) was a small hanging animatronic sold by Spirit Halloween for the 2016 - 2020 Halloween seasons. It resembled a green-haired clown, wearing a yellow long sleeve shirt, with rainbow-colored pants. When activated, the animatronic's legs kicked as the eyes lit-up and...




spirit-halloween.fandom.com




I've had a few different versions of it and they've all lasted through multiple Halloween season when activated often throughout the night.


----------



## The Joker

Cephus and RCIAG - Very valid points. Nowadays, Distortions products are the way to go, and some others. They make very cool static props, or one-motion kind of props that can be used outdoors, etc. Here's the thing though... back in the day of Edwardian Butlers and Leatherface, we had quality Gemmy props that last, and had props that had swinging arms, turning torsos, moving eyes, moving mouth, with a voice and sound effects. There is simply a massive gap in the market right now for those quality, affordable, indoor props that last for people who have an annual party. Don't get me wrong, we have several Distortions props, and others that are made to order. They're awesome! Historical Gemmy props just added fun and an even comical twist to the party. I love the ones we have, but really wished they were still filling that niche. Don't know what you got till its gone I guess. I'm just happy we got most of those when the gettin was good. Adding to my previous list for nostalgia's sake... Pinhead, Headless Bride, Frankenstein (Karloff's), The Monster (comical), Dr Shivers, Dead-Eye Drake, Wicked Witch of the West... and on, and on.


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

I don't think anyone cares anymore, but Headless Help vid now uploaded to YouTube:


----------



## chain

I have a few Spirit animatronics and figure it's enough to give me a good base to build on. I have decided going forward I would buy one good prop every year and build upon my base with better quality stuff from now on. This year my big purchase is Angus from FrightProps, link below. Knowing me I will bust my budget anyways and end up with something else. I checked out Spirit last night (just opened) and felt weird walking out only having spent $30.









Shock Block: Angus


20




www.frightprops.com


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

One theme vid uploaded. For future reference, the title's currently "Ship.mp4."


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

Whoah! I just refreshed the comments and I got this:










What a strange glitch.


----------



## Shockwave199

I'm sorry but every time I hear the headless help prop speak that passage I hear a very different and quite perverse word, lolol. When I first heard it in the store when it was muffled I was almost stunned by what I thought I heard. I realize that it absolutely doesn't say that but if can hear it certainly the people who recorded the phrase could. It cannot be just me hearing that, lolol.


----------



## Meadow

I will say when we visited our store they had just opened that day and in the past when I have done so they did not have everything plugged in. I saw the dog prop and was close enough to where I thought it should trigger but I was wrong. It did activate and actually made me jump. Gotta love Halloween!


----------



## The Joker

Scarecrow Lover said:


> I don't think anyone cares anymore, but Headless Help vid now uploaded to YouTube:


Ha! So sorry to all. I didn't mean to hijack and derail this thread for a page or two. I'll have to start a Gemmy nostalgia thread or something. Back to your regular programming. 

I did receive one of my Spirit orders this week... Twisty from AHS. Even as a static prop I think I'd be happy with him. I'll have to post a pic once I open the box and get him set up.


----------



## Empress Nightshade

Scarecrow Lover said:


> I don't think anyone cares anymore, but Headless Help vid now uploaded to YouTube:


The movement of his lips are pretty amazing.


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

Empress Nightshade said:


> The movement of his lips are pretty amazing.


No, it really isn't. Nothing spectacular about them. By the way, does no one care about the theme vid?


----------



## bobby2003

Scarecrow Lover said:


> No, it really isn't. Nothing spectacular about them. By the way, does no one care about the theme vid?


Meh. Remove the fog, the music, and the quick jump edits and it is the same low quality stuff that people are saying are already broken. To paraphrase W.C Fields. If you can't dazzle them with good props, baffle them with dim lighting and lots of fog.


----------



## RCIAG

I mean seriously Spirit, you're drunk. Go home. Leave the theme's keys here & you just get an Uber.

What is the point of having a theme of "wharf" if you're just going to toss ALL THE THINGS ON IT?!?!

Scarecrows, Sam from Trick r Treat, Pennywise, various other clowns, Cerebus, dragons, wait...where's Godzilla?!?! THEY MISSED TOSSING GODZILLA IN THERE!!

I think they just made that wharf because they knew we'd want to buy it off season. Maybe THAT'S what Spirit should be doing, making & selling their sets & displays instead. Because the actual wharf & boat stuff looks pretty cool. I haven't seen it in person so not sure of the quality but still, it's a pretty cool, yet wasted, set piece.


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

You know, I'm pretty sure a circus theme that everyone seems to want each year would sell better. And I'm sure they'd have an abundance of clowns, too...

As for the comments on the theme, I'm not saying they had to be positive. I just wanted to know what people thought of it, if anything surprised them, etc. Usually, there's more of a discussion.


----------



## Restless Acres

RCIAG said:


> I mean seriously Spirit, you're drunk. Go home. Leave the theme's keys here & you just get an Uber.
> 
> What is the point of having a theme of "wharf" if you're just going to toss ALL THE THINGS ON IT?!?!
> 
> Scarecrows, Sam from Trick r Treat, Pennywise, various other clowns, Cerebus, dragons, wait...where's Godzilla?!?! THEY MISSED TOSSING GODZILLA IN THERE!!
> 
> I think they just made that wharf because they knew we'd want to buy it off season. Maybe THAT'S what Spirit should be doing, making & selling their sets & displays instead. Because the actual wharf & boat stuff looks pretty cool. I haven't seen it in person so not sure of the quality but still, it's a pretty cool, yet wasted, set piece.


I would definitely buy the plastic barrels, metal windmill they had in the past. But I'm not sure what I would do with a cardboard set. Can't go outside, even inside needs to be stored carefully, climate controlled.


----------



## El Wray

Not sure if anyone remembers me posting here last year but hope everyone's well. 

Just visited the only spirit that's remotely worth the drive, which is odd as there is usually two in the metro Atlanta area. One in Duluth and the other in lawrenceville/buford. 

Anyway, went in Tuesday after class and looked around. Like some of y'all said it's that euphoric feeling of seeing a Halloween store that gave me joy. It's weird though, as I looked none of the props and stuff really blew me away they had set up and especially with the whole nautical theme it feels thrown together. I actually enjoyed seeing the home/bedroom decor more than anything else. Ended up leaving with a Freddy Krueger pin set and some lanyards.

I was thinking about looking into a pennywise animatronic between home depot, spirit and party city. HD's looks meh, PC is neat but I'm not crazy about the "floating" and spirit is sold out. Oh well, hopefully they'll get more in. Sorry for the long post.


----------



## xredge

Restless Acres said:


> I would definitely buy the plastic barrels, metal windmill they had in the past. But I'm not sure what I would do with a cardboard set. Can't go outside, even inside needs to be stored carefully, climate controlled.


Yeah, I agree what are you going to do with cardboard and has to be inside. I've always stayed away from that and my main stuff is at a campground so harder to keep dry even though main stuff is setup in a 10x20 car port with sides. My local store is probably more of a medium sized store so has a lot of the display but maybe not all. Over the past several years I always pick something up form one of the displays. Last year was just the farm house lights but this year there isn't a single thing I want, i think for the first time I didn't put my name down to purchase anything and walked out without buying anything.


----------



## hjg0989

Does anyone have the Sitting Scare Clown? I am tempted to buy it but I am wondering how long it will last. I would not be happy if it only lasted for one Halloween. Last year we had about 140 trick or treaters, but not all of them would be brave enough to check out the clown, some would be too young.


----------



## chain

hjg0989 said:


> Does anyone have the Sitting Scare Clown? I am tempted to buy it but I am wondering how long it will last. I would not be happy if it only lasted for one Halloween. Last year we had about 140 trick or treaters, but not all of them would be brave enough to check out the clown, some would be too young.


I have him and like him. That said I just got him last year and only had maybe 20 TOTs. Can't say how long I think it'll hold up.


----------



## Screaming Demons

Scarecrow Lover said:


> No, it really isn't. Nothing spectacular about them. By the way, does no one care about the theme vid?


I think the problem there, and with a lot of the props in general, is that we've already seen it. My local store doesn't even open until September 11 and I bet I can walk in the first day knowing more about the new theme and props than the employees who have been setting them up.


----------



## Screaming Demons

The Joker said:


> Cephus and RCIAG - Very valid points. Nowadays, Distortions products are the way to go, and some others. They make very cool static props, or one-motion kind of props that can be used outdoors, etc. Here's the thing though... back in the day of Edwardian Butlers and Leatherface, we had quality Gemmy props that last, and had props that had swinging arms, turning torsos, moving eyes, moving mouth, with a voice and sound effects. There is simply a massive gap in the market right now for those quality, affordable, indoor props that last for people who have an annual party. Don't get me wrong, we have several Distortions props, and others that are made to order. They're awesome! Historical Gemmy props just added fun and an even comical twist to the party. I love the ones we have, but really wished they were still filling that niche. Don't know what you got till its gone I guess. I'm just happy we got most of those when the gettin was good. Adding to my previous list for nostalgia's sake... Pinhead, Headless Bride, Frankenstein (Karloff's), The Monster (comical), Dr Shivers, Dead-Eye Drake, Wicked Witch of the West... and on, and on.


On a related note, I heard a while back that Characters Unlimited was going to be doing away with its lineup of Halloween animatronics and it looks like that has come to pass. They aren't on the website any longer. I need to track a few of the ones down that I've had my eye on before they disappear forever.


----------



## Artcurus

El Wray said:


> Not sure if anyone remembers me posting here last year but hope everyone's well.
> 
> Just visited the only spirit that's remotely worth the drive, which is odd as there is usually two in the metro Atlanta area. One in Duluth and the other in lawrenceville/buford.
> 
> Anyway, went in Tuesday after class and looked around. Like some of y'all said it's that euphoric feeling of seeing a Halloween store that gave me joy. It's weird though, as I looked none of the props and stuff really blew me away they had set up and especially with the whole nautical theme it feels thrown together. I actually enjoyed seeing the home/bedroom decor more than anything else. Ended up leaving with a Freddy Krueger pin set and some lanyards.
> 
> I was thinking about looking into a pennywise animatronic between home depot, spirit and party city. HD's looks meh, PC is neat but I'm not crazy about the "floating" and spirit is sold out. Oh well, hopefully they'll get more in. Sorry for the long post.



So much this. I've been in three Spirit stores so far, and it's just blah. Really uninspired this year all the way around. I spent a FORTUNE last year, including one of the best prop that I ever gotten, the Double Trouble one, this year, there's nothing.


----------



## halloween71

Midwest_Mystical said:


> My boss told me that Sam and Pennywise were on back ordered until after Labor Day. My store is missing eleven animatronics for the ISEs, but we're suppose to be getting The Collector, Tortured Torso, Betty, and Dahlia in sometime soon.
> 
> So far, five animatronics have broke: Wally, Annie and the Bump 'n Go Chucky have burnt out speakers, the Sitting Scare Witch has a broken piece in her neck, and Graveyard Ghoul has fallen off his tombstone, as the piece that connects to the motor has split in half.
> 
> The Graveyard Ghoul has been such a disappointment so far this season. When I first took Ghoul out of the box, his left eye didn't even light up. I'm kind of upset with Tekky, because I usually expect better quality with them. Hopefully, Rusty doesn't have any issues when we get him.


Tekky is norm top rate.i have several of their props. The only issue I ever had was with demonica way back ... spirit sent a new one and let me keep the old one.


----------



## Restless Acres

I have the Scarecrow version, the first one. I assume it's the same action, so essentially the same prop. Bought it the first year they had, guess 2017. I have used him for two Halloweens, including off and on for the week/10 days prior. Plus a trunk or treat. I get about 175 toters a year. No issues y
et, and mine has gotten a lot of use.

And kids broke two props I liked at the trunk or treat. Never again.


----------



## Restless Acres

Wanted to say that I finally saw the Dahlia in store. I like the way it stands up. I don't have a prop like that yet.

Also, I was impressed by the Hugz clown. He had some very cool movement to him. Frankly the most lifelike movement I have seen from a retail prop, that price range.


----------



## Shorty

Hoping my student check comes in tomorrow. If it does I'm instantly grabbing Sam.


----------



## Restless Acres

Crap, I should have bought him at an in store kiosk today. Free shipping, unclear on oversized.


----------



## MichaelMyersSickHead

Has anyone had luck with Dr. Zombie's help line? 

Our Jack O Lunger has a broken gear and they offered no solutions . Looks like this will be a static prop until we maybe can rig up possibly some pnuematics to him.


----------



## Restless Acres

MichaelMyersSickHead said:


> Has anyone had luck with Dr. Zombie's help line?
> 
> Our Jack O Lunger has a broken gear and they offered no solutions . Looks like this will be a static prop until we maybe can rig up possibly some pnuematics to him.


No. Jack o lunger was the prop I mentioned earlier (albeit not by name) when I was explaining that it is far too large a prop for the standard Tekky catapult. I am sure people are gonna say they've never had a problem with it, but, IMO, there is just no way that prop isn't just gonna break again if you manage to fix a gear.


----------



## Shorty

Restless Acres said:


> Crap, I should have bought him at an in store kiosk today. Free shipping, unclear on oversized.


Fingers crossed mine has Sam in store, avoid that shipping fee lol


----------



## Shorty

I'm lowkey afraid to bring out my limb ripper werewolf again this year. I've had him out twice in two years and I know his left eye the glue fell apart so it's always lose. It was like that when I purchased him and the only one left


----------



## AstorReinhardt

I'm not huge on Spirit Halloween unless there's something specific I'm after (last year it was the Fallout related stuff). So I don't really want to read through 48 pages to see if someone's mentioned it but there's these little plastic light up vintage looking character "heads"...there's a black cat, a skeleton head and a pumpkin and they're all wearing hats. I'm wondering if there's any more of these or if it's just those three, how much are they and where have people found them/if they found them? I saw a picture of them on Instagram but I was only told they were at Spirit. I can't find them online though so...I have to wait till I can get to my local store to see if they have them.


----------



## Shockwave199

MichaelMyersSickHead said:


> Has anyone had luck with Dr. Zombie's help line?
> 
> Our Jack O Lunger has a broken gear and they offered no solutions . Looks like this will be a static prop until we maybe can rig up possibly some pnuematics to him.


In my experience gears cannot be fixed in these props. I've put in hours trying to fix one on an old tombstone lifter after the wind got to it and in the end, no go. If tekky makes it you can email them directly and they'll send you out a replacement module. They're good like that. And if you have a local spirit store you can return/exchange it there too.


----------



## Restless Acres

Shorty said:


> I'm lowkey afraid to bring out my limb ripper werewolf again this year. I've had him out twice in two years and I know his left eye the glue fell apart so it's always lose. It was like that when I purchased him and the only one left


As a home haunter a $10 glue gun from Michael's should be your best friend and go to tool.


----------



## ghostbust99

As no stores near me sell Jack and Sally I will have to rely on the chance my Spirit still has them. I neglected to get them earlier due to their high price and due to the fact they are available at other stores now, I hoped my Home Depot would have them but they are sadly online only there.

As such if my Spirit does not have them I plan to pick up Abandoned Annie as she is growing on me quite a bit and is miles better than all the other SVI dolls.


----------



## doto

The yearly ranting about Spirit's weaknesses is tiresome. I may not purchase alot annually but many of us got our feet wet in their stores. They peak a childs enthusiasm, and nearly as many teens and adults who venture in for costumes, decor and props. I truely believe that if it were not for Spirit, Halloween is not likely to have grown the way it has. They have created a vision for home haunters to follow.

Many prop makers can do a very good job creating their visions. It's easy to say I could do better. I see very few people creating props which offer the versatility, motion and aesthetics they offer without a substantial investment in the parts and the time commitment. When I hear people saying they aren't a good value for the money, please price out the exact same features you want in a professional prop and compare the price. Will they last as long as the professional props ... not likely but depending on the prop you may be able to buy 8-10 new ones for the same investment in the time it takes for the professional props latex and aesthetics to break down. New theme, new look or same old same old.....a choice each of us will make on our own.

Spirit was the major sponsor of Halloween Forum years ago. Shortly after they discontinued their sponsorship Larry sold the Forum. When this happened many great haunters left, many tutorials stopped being posted and the forum lost a lot of it's welcoming homey feel and lost a lot of its charm. Did Spirit get fed up sponsoring us? Did they get fed up supporting us, because the vocal minority only saw and spoke of their wish for something different? Spirit's abscence has had an affect on us all whether we choose to see it or not. Hopefully those who continue to bash Spirit will see what Spirit does which makes Halloween better for each and every one of us.


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

doto said:


> The yearly ranting about Spirit's weaknesses is tiresome. I may not purchase alot annually but many of us got our feet wet in their stores. They peak a childs enthusiasm, and nearly as many teens and adults who venture in for costumes, decor and props. I truely believe that if it were not for Spirit, Halloween is not likely to have grown the way it has. They have created a vision for home haunters to follow.
> 
> Many prop makers can do a very good job creating their visions. It's easy to say I could do better. I see very few people creating props which offer the versatility, motion and aesthetics they offer without a substantial investment in the parts and the time commitment. When I hear people saying they aren't a good value for the money, please price out the exact same features you want in a professional prop and compare the price. Will they last as long as the professional props ... not likely but depending on the prop you may be able to buy 8-10 new ones for the same investment in the time it takes for the professional props latex and aesthetics to break down. New theme, new look or same old same old.....a choice each of us will make on our own.
> 
> Spirit was the major sponsor of Halloween Forum years ago. Shortly after they discontinued their sponsorship Larry sold the Forum. When this happened many great haunters left, many tutorials stopped being posted and the forum lost a lot of it's welcoming homey feel and lost a lot of its charm. Did Spirit get fed up sponsoring us? Did they get fed up supporting us, because the vocal minority only saw and spoke of their wish for something different? Spirit's abscence has had an affect on us all whether we choose to see it or not. Hopefully those who continue to bash Spirit will see what Spirit does which makes Halloween better for each and every one of us.


No matter what it does for Haunters, or even this very forum, it doesn't change the fact that many of the animatronics they sell each year are utter garbage. Or that they overprice the hell out of everything from costumes to small props to animatronics. Heck, I run a Wiki and the design team apparently even has the link to it, but I'm not going to praise every one of their props, because straight and simple, _Spirit_ has its flaws, just like every retailer you can think of.


----------



## ghostbust99

Exactly, even if you look at early Spirit photos and videos it wasn’t as organized as it is nowadays, props and costumes were arranged and displayed all over the place unlike the well organized stores we have today. Spirit didn’t even have a themed area for their props until 2007, and that one was pretty low budget but well done overall and had a great selection of props. They have enlarged and improved their themes every year. I’m not a huge fan of this years theme or choice of props displayed on it but at least it looks nice. 









2007 theme (Fright Zone)


----------



## Restless Acres

Check out the Man's Possessed Friend prop (dog pops out of doghouse). I liked it from the jump. Tried to get it last year 50% off, failed. Seen it twice this year and liked it a lot. Responsive prop. Effective.


----------



## teamblock

Apologies if this is a dumb question, but when do they put their Reaper's Wharf stuff up for sale online? I just went into a store and really liked some of the pieces like the dock, fishing nets, etc. - I'm doing a nautical haunt this year - but they weren't available to buy and I don't see them on their site, either. Sorry if this is obvious but this is the first time I've looked to buy larger prop pieces from Spirit.


----------



## Ditsterz

Every year its the same with the spirit bashing. I don't understand why all these other retailers seem to get a free pass. If you mention wanting a prop from spirit. Expect to receive condescending remarks about it. It is tiresome and its rude.


----------



## gcbike

Doesn't matter if it says spirit or gemmy on the box they probably make them in the same factory


----------



## ghostbust99

teamblock said:


> Apologies if this is a dumb question, but when do they put their Reaper's Wharf stuff up for sale online? I just went into a store and really liked some of the pieces like the dock, fishing nets, etc. - I'm doing a nautical haunt this year - but they weren't available to buy and I don't see them on their site, either. Sorry if this is obvious but this is the first time I've looked to buy larger prop pieces from Spirit.


They never put them online. You have to purchase the displays in the store and it’s limited to what they still have left.


----------



## gcbike

If I'm not mistaken they have the display prices posted on the display,probably get sold the first few days after opening


----------



## xredge

My local store has a notebook or sheet with all the display stuff they are selling usually all except for last year using it in 2020 they said. If you want items you need to put your name on the list. When they are at the end of the season when they are starting to take stuff down they give me a call and see if I still want it and put it aside for me to pick up. 

I do know some stores do, do it differently though. I also think now they are also putting prices up by the display which they have not done in the past.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

Ditsterz said:


> Every year its the same with the spirit bashing. I don't understand why all these other retailers seem to get a free pass. If you mention wanting a prop from spirit. Expect to receive condescending remarks about it. It is tiresome and its rude.


If you're referring to other *Halloween* retailers, that's probably because they don't overprice each and every thing they sell. If you mention wanting a prop from _Spirit_, which would probably be kept at a minimum because it usually doesn't result in a meaningful discussion, you'll probably be told the pros and cons of the prop. More often than not, the cons outnumber the pros. It's *your* opinion that people are condescending about it. If you don't like it, ignore it and don't thumbs up the post. Everyone has rights to their own opinions.


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

New unlisted vid showcasing all the animatronics:


----------



## Restless Acres

Scarecrow Lover said:


> If you're referring to other *Halloween* retailers, that's probably because they don't overprice each and every thing they sell. If you mention wanting a prop from _Spirit_, which would probably be kept at a minimum because it usually doesn't result in a meaningful discussion, you'll probably be told the pros and cons of the prop. More often than not, the cons outnumber the pros. It's *your* opinion that people are condescending about it. If you don't like it, ignore it and don't thumbs up the post. Everyone has rights to their own opinions.


Everyone has an opinion and no one is completely right or wrong (except that guy J-Man who reviews props, he da bomb!). I bash certain Spirit props, and I commend others. Bottom line though I (and Scarecrow Lover and all the others on this Spirit thread) like or love Spirit. Honest discussion is always healthy at the end of the day!


----------



## Cephus404

Scarecrow Lover said:


> New unlisted vid showcasing all the animatronics:


And any of those figures have what to do with a wharf again?


----------



## ghostbust99

Cephus404 said:


> And any of those figures have what to do with a wharf again?


Exactly lol. I don’t buy their “lore” explanation behind it. We could’ve had some very unique props such as Pirates, drowned victims, fishermen, various aquatic aggressive creatures, etc

But no

Let’s have clowns, zombies, a pumpkin kid, a dragon, a reaper, scarecrows, dolls, etc

Only props that make sense are Bubba (a guard dog) and the skeleton fish/seagulls/octopus/shark.


----------



## Shockwave199

I had the time to do a set up and review of Experimental Eddie. Cool prop!


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

Cephus404 said:


> And any of those figures have what to do with a wharf again?


I have no idea, but the video's very well-put-together, as always.


----------



## aaronmb

Got the Sanderson sisters boxset, but other than that, didn't see much else. The displays need a makeover, maybe somewhere thats low lit.


----------



## The Joker

doto said:


> The yearly ranting about Spirit's weaknesses is tiresome. I may not purchase alot annually but many of us got our feet wet in their stores. They peak a childs enthusiasm, and nearly as many teens and adults who venture in for costumes, decor and props. I truely believe that if it were not for Spirit, Halloween is not likely to have grown the way it has. They have created a vision for home haunters to follow.


You make some excellent points. Spirit did inspire many of us including me to some degree, although other haunters have inspired me far more. That's exactly my point though. They once *were* inspiring.

Let me explain with a story... I've been a lifelong Cubs fan, but after 35 years of waiting for them to be good, I stopped going to games, stopped buying merchandise, even stopped watching them on TV. Many in Chicago did. Ratings and revenues dropped forcing them to improve the produce and 6 years later they got serious about their product and won the World Series. Revenues returned, and they continue to be competitive. Now it's a good product.

*That's* what I wish Spirit would do. Take customers opinions into account. Take dropped revenues into account, and improve the quality of products they sell. If we blindly accept recent mediocracy, we're part of the problem. The product now is more expensive and not nearly as good as they once were. It's not my fault they stopped selling quality products. With a few exceptions here and there, most of their stuff is uninspiring, or just poorly made. The Michael Myers last year was an abomination. I literally couldn't even look at it.


----------



## Tasty Brains

Just back from visiting our Spirit location and as usual, it got me all giddy for Halloween! They changed things up as far as where things are mechandised this year, and I thought they did a great job with the presentation. The nautical theme was in there and looked great. Whoever was in charge did a much better job than last year. As far as mechandise, it seemed perhaps a tad fewer of the sorts of props and stuff I go for.* I was personally disappointed that they didn't have these cool giant flies I was after, nor could I find this new octopus skelly they show on their website. But there were some potential costume components for the four trick-`r-treat mannequins I'll be debuting here this year and some great indoor decor. There was a tempting carving kit, but I think I'm covered with what I have at hand here for that I just don't do much interior decorating for my Halloween, though. 

What I love about visiting the location is, I feed off the energy of the other customers, and today was a fine example of just that. Were a surprising number of other folks of all ages browsing around, and it was so great to see the kids running around from one prop to another. Man, I'd have **** kittens to have a place like Spirit to visit when I was a kid! ?




*I imagine as they reopen every year, the are able to rely on past year's performance on items and decide how many to subsequently carry.


----------



## Screaming Demons

doto said:


> When I hear people saying they aren't a good value for the money, please price out the exact same features you want in a professional prop and compare the price. Will they last as long as the professional props ... not likely but depending on the prop you may be able to buy 8-10 new ones for the same investment in the time it takes for the professional props latex and aesthetics to break down.


Have you priced Spirit props lately? As was mentioned a couple of pages back, they are just about to the price level of Distortions' home haunter level. 8-10 times would put most of their props past Poison Props, which are 50 times better. And don't break down after a few hours use.


----------



## MichaelMyersSickHead

Ditsterz said:


> Every year its the same with the spirit bashing. I don't understand why all these other retailers seem to get a free pass. If you mention wanting a prop from spirit. Expect to receive condescending remarks about it. It is tiresome and its rude.


I tend to agree and the pass Home Depot seemingly gets is bizarre. They have so many animatronics that are complete garbage.


----------



## ZombieRaider

doto said:


> The yearly ranting about Spirit's weaknesses is tiresome. I may not purchase alot annually but many of us got our feet wet in their stores. They peak a childs enthusiasm, and nearly as many teens and adults who venture in for costumes, decor and props. I truely believe that if it were not for Spirit, Halloween is not likely to have grown the way it has. They have created a vision for home haunters to follow.
> 
> Many prop makers can do a very good job creating their visions. It's easy to say I could do better. I see very few people creating props which offer the versatility, motion and aesthetics they offer without a substantial investment in the parts and the time commitment. When I hear people saying they aren't a good value for the money, please price out the exact same features you want in a professional prop and compare the price. Will they last as long as the professional props ... not likely but depending on the prop you may be able to buy 8-10 new ones for the same investment in the time it takes for the professional props latex and aesthetics to break down. New theme, new look or same old same old.....a choice each of us will make on our own.
> 
> Spirit was the major sponsor of Halloween Forum years ago. Shortly after they discontinued their sponsorship Larry sold the Forum. When this happened many great haunters left, many tutorials stopped being posted and the forum lost a lot of it's welcoming homey feel and lost a lot of its charm. Did Spirit get fed up sponsoring us? Did they get fed up supporting us, because the vocal minority only saw and spoke of their wish for something different? Spirit's abscence has had an affect on us all whether we choose to see it or not. Hopefully those who continue to bash Spirit will see what Spirit does which makes Halloween better for each and every one of us.


I agree the forum isn't what it used to be....Too many strong opinions that make sure they repost their opinion every few posts to make sure their opinion stays up front and center....Like I didn't get it the first few times it was posted....I bought a lot of store props this year and I have absolutely no desire to share my excitement of what I want to do with any of it...Too much negativity these days....I will say I found it very helpful from those who posted what was going to be in stores months in advance....I was able to decide what I was going to get before it even showed up in stores so Thanks to those who took the time to do that.....ZR


----------



## ZombieRaider

Screaming Demons said:


> Have you priced Spirit props lately? As was mentioned a couple of pages back, they are just about to the price level of Distortions' home haunter level. 8-10 times would put most of their props past Poison Props, which are 50 times better. And don't break down after a few hours use.


I had the same thought earlier this year and seriously considered Distortions....In fact, I was as far as having a cart with several items in it from the Distortions store site and when I went to check out stopped dead in my tracks when shipping was figured in....I couldn't believe how much things jumped up to when shipping was included in the price....It was a no go at that point....ZR


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

To ya'll complaining about negativity, I have to respectfully disagree. Sure, strong opinions can be found easily on this 50-page thread, but does it really matter? If you're excited about an animatronic or whatever, you can still make a post about it, and it's unlikely that it will be criticized as much as you think. Like I said before, pros and cons typically get listed in responses, and if the cons outnumber the pros, that's okay. If you like the prop, get it. No one's stopping you. Even if it's complete garbage, you shouldn't care if you're willing to pay. As for _Home Depot_ apparently getting a pass, it's probably because their prices are so convenient. I heard the shipping fees are little to nonexistent, too. From what I've seen, they don't seem to have that many new animatronics each year, because they don't specialize in Halloween decorations, and so while some people may find fault with many of the few decorations they put out, the prices may still be enough to win over a purchase.


----------



## Meadow

@Scarecrow Lover - agree completely. I’m new to prop buying and I am relying on all forum members and their experiences. I’m not doing a Hollywood style haunt and I always have a budget. And in many ways, normally a higher price is better quality. I don’t hate Spirit. I’m happy to see their stores pop up each year cause I’m thrilled there’s still a need for Halloween merchandise and I always fear with Halloween seeming to be under attack it will go away.

I’m totally loving the Hocus Pocus line. Which btw, for those of you who wanted Billy he’s available online. I totally love they even went as far as to make Binx a costume.

I don’t find much at Spirit. As stated before, their props are a little too grotesque for what I want, but I don’t begrudge anyone who appreciates them. I’m very happy with the tarot card banner I bought from them. And if Spirit has what you want to make your Halloween amazing, then by all means, enjoy them!


----------



## ZombieRaider

Scarecrow Lover said:


> To ya'll complaining about negativity, I have to respectfully disagree. Sure, strong opinions can be found easily on this 50-page thread, but does it really matter? If you're excited about an animatronic or whatever, you can still make a post about it, and it's unlikely that it will be criticized as much as you think. Like I said before, pros and cons typically get listed in responses, and if the cons outnumber the pros, that's okay. If you like the prop, get it. No one's stopping you. Even if it's complete garbage, you shouldn't care if you're willing to pay. As for _Home Depot_ apparently getting a pass, it's probably because their prices are so convenient. I heard the shipping fees are little to nonexistent, too. From what I've seen, they don't seem to have that many new animatronics each year, because they don't specialize in Halloween decorations, and so while some people may find fault with many of the few decorations they put out, the prices may still be enough to win over a purchase.


Why do you see me having a discussion about the negativity as "complaining"?....Of course you respectfully disagree....Your a new member, how would you know what the atmosphere used to be like here?....It does matter about strong opinions if you hammer that opinion over and over and over and over and over....It stifles the conversation for further development....Talking the pros and cons is the loop hole some people use to bash....Sure some people are sincere in their assessments and I can see it as a meaningful discussion and appreciate the knowledge people that own the prop have to share but others just use it as a tool to spew.....I can see right through that and it's annoying and a waste of time to have to read through....I'm certainly not going to waste my time going back and forth on this subject....It's not the light hearted fun I used to come here for.....Like I said, it's changed....You can have it....ZR


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

ZombieRaider said:


> Why do you see me having a discussion about the negativity as "complaining"?....Of course you respectfully disagree....Your a new member, how would you know what the atmosphere used to be like here?....It does matter about strong opinions if you hammer that opinion over and over and over and over and over....It stifles the conversation for further development....Talking the pros and cons is the loop hole some people use to bash....Sure some people are sincere in their assessments and I can see it as a meaningful discussion and appreciate the knowledge people that own the prop have to share but others just use it as a tool to spew.....I can see right through that and it's annoying and a waste of time to have to read through....I'm certainly not going to waste my time going back and forth on this subject....It's not the light hearted fun I used to come here for.....Like I said, it's changed....You can have it....ZR


It's not a discussion. It is complaining, in my opinion. I may be a "new member," by your definition, because I suppose it must take more than over a year of being here to not be one, but I've researched and viewed past forum threads dating back years. I don't see why you have to make generalizations and imply that the forum has now descended into chaos and is populated by horrible people. You don't have to read through anything, no one's forcing you to. If you want meaningful discussions, you have to take the time to read through everything. All sorts of people post in these threads, and no one can prohibit that. It may have changed, but it's still light-hearted fun for me.


----------



## Restless Acres

ZombieRaider said:


> Why do you see me having a discussion about the negativity as "complaining"?....Of course you respectfully disagree....Your a new member, how would you know what the atmosphere used to be like here?....It does matter about strong opinions if you hammer that opinion over and over and over and over and over....It stifles the conversation for further development....Talking the pros and cons is the loop hole some people use to bash....Sure some people are sincere in their assessments and I can see it as a meaningful discussion and appreciate the knowledge people that own the prop have to share but others just use it as a tool to spew.....I can see right through that and it's annoying and a waste of time to have to read through....I'm certainly not going to waste my time going back and forth on this subject....It's not the light hearted fun I used to come here for.....Like I said, it's changed....You can have it....ZR


Compared to most message boards out there nowadays, even this exchange is light hearted fun!


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

Restless Acres said:


> Compared to most message boards out there nowadays, even this exchange is light hearted fun!


This *is* fun for me. I like debating people, if you can call it that here. In any case, I like exchanging different viewpoints.


----------



## ZombieRaider

Scarecrow Lover said:


> It's not a discussion. It is complaining, in my opinion. I may be a "new member," by your definition, because I suppose it must take more than over a year of being here to not be one, but I've researched and viewed past forum threads dating back years. I don't see why you have to make generalizations and imply that the forum has now descended into chaos and is populated by horrible people. You don't have to read through anything, no one's forcing you to. If you want meaningful discussions, you have to take the time to read through everything. All sorts of people post in these threads, and no one can prohibit that. It may have changed, but it's still light-hearted fun for me.


Well we can disagree then....It most certainly isn't populated by horrible people or chaotic whatever....That's a reach...I still find a lot of value....I have no intention of talking about the headless help I just bought though.....It's junk anyway.....




Restless Acres said:


> Compared to most message boards out there nowadays, even this exchange is light hearted fun!


If it ever gets that bad I'm out for good....ZR


----------



## Restless Acres

ZombieRaider said:


> Well we can disagree then....It most certainly isn't populated by horrible people or chaotic whatever....That's a reach...I still find a lot of value....I have no intention of talking about the headless help I just bought though.....It's junk anyway.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it ever gets that bad I'm out for good....ZR


Was at a Spirit on Thursday and I saw Headless Help for the first time. I wanted to see it operate but it was not on. Ordinarily I would just plug it in or turn it on but I was in a hurry.


----------



## Cephus404

doto said:


> The yearly ranting about Spirit's weaknesses is tiresome. I may not purchase alot annually but many of us got our feet wet in their stores. They peak a childs enthusiasm, and nearly as many teens and adults who venture in for costumes, decor and props. I truely believe that if it were not for Spirit, Halloween is not likely to have grown the way it has. They have created a vision for home haunters to follow.


So what? Just because they were once good doesn't mean they are today. What have they done for us lately? This is really an example of the "sunk cost fallacy". The idea that somehow, you have to justify previous expenditures by thinking they are still a great store. It doesn't matter how good people think they used to be, it only matters how they are today and the simple reality is, they're just not that great anymore. If people can't admit they have gone downhill, how can they ever expect them to get better?


----------



## ZombieRaider

Restless Acres said:


> Was at a Spirit on Thursday and I saw Headless Help for the first time. I wanted to see it operate but it was not on. Ordinarily I would just plug it in or turn it on but I was in a hurry.


I bought it online on the 17th but haven't got it yet since I had to re-order Thursday....First one got lost in the warehouse so they took off 20% and free shipping for my troubles so it was under $200 total....ZR


----------



## Industen

I picked up the lighted feed the clown game. By itself it is an OK prop. I made so it activates props when you get it into the clowns mouth. It should be a hit for the tots.


----------



## RCIAG

Honestly, as someone who can take or leave these props (though I have bought a couple over the years but don't have them anymore), I gotta say, this is the best Spirit thread I've seen since I've been a member.

It USED to be people _just _trashing them, now it seems to me that it's mostly fans, people posting sneak peeks early, posting info & vids on the companies & how good/bad they are, & there seems to be more Spirit fans in this thread than there used to be in the entire board.

I have honestly enjoyed this thread this year _because _of the fans of the store & all the info they seem to have. Yet I also enjoy the dissenting opinions too.

So I now wait until Sept. 14. That's the date the store nearest to me will open. I'll visit them, probably buy a few things & just enjoy an entire store devoted to my favourite holiday.

So carry on kids, keep up the praise AND the dissent. It makes for a much more interesting read, just don't make it personal.


----------



## The Joker

RCIAG said:


> Honestly, as someone who can take or leave these props (though I have bought a couple over the years but don't have them anymore), I gotta say, this is the best Spirit thread I've seen since I've been a member.
> 
> It USED to be people _just _trashing them, now it seems to me that it's mostly fans, people posting sneak peeks early, posting info & vids on the companies & how good/bad they are, & there seems to be more Spirit fans in this thread than there used to be in the entire board.
> 
> I have honestly enjoyed this thread this year _because _of the fans of the store & all the info they seem to have. Yet I also enjoy the dissenting opinions too.
> 
> So I now wait until Sept. 14. That's the date the store nearest to me will open. I'll visit them, probably buy a few things & just enjoy an entire store devoted to my favourite holiday.
> 
> So carry on kids, keep up the praise AND the dissent. It makes for a much more interesting read, just don't make it personal.


Ding, ding, ding!! We have a winner. This is "dead" accurate. Even with my complaining about how Gemmy used to give us better props at Spirit, I still really like the Sam prop from Spirit, at least from the photos. I ordered it online and I'm yet to receive it, but even as a static prop I think it'd be cool to have.

I just don't understand the desire to squash dissenting opinions. They're very useful for people like me to know how to spend their budgets. We're all Halloween fanboys (and girls), but I don't see why we can't share a dissenting opinion about the direction a company has gone. First of all, 1st Amendment... but that aside, it can really help people. Those who don't agree that Spirit is better than it's even been can't say anything because we're going to ruin the fun for certain individuals? Trample my right to share my thoughts so you can have your right to have "fun"? I just don't understand that.

How is Spirit (and Gemmy for that matter) going to understand why sales drop if they don't get feedback from customers. Maybe this thread should've been named "Spirit 2019 - new props sharing with no negativity". I'm just kidding btw. Not trying ruin anyone's fun.

Btw ZR, saying that others are too negative, and then saying a prop is junk is stunning to me.  Did I miss something? I'm just trying to help the understanding of why some of us might think a little more negatively about recent years at Spirit. As a long time collector and visitor at Spirit, you must have noticed the dropoff.

For the sake of complete honesty, I'm probably stopping there today to enjoy the "Halloween store" for my fix. I don't hate Spirit. Just wish they had some better offerings. We'll see if there are any surprises today, and if there are, I'd be happy to post my positivity.


----------



## halloween71

Shockwave199 said:


> It's not like there's zero choice. Distortions has excellent quality electric props and pneumatics. And with spirit props quickly approaching the 2-300 dollar range now, it's not far off from distortions props. I never bought a distortion electric prop because mostly the animation is limited to shivering vibrations and rocking but the quality of the look and mechanics are superior. Spirit props do a whole lot more but they're made cheaply. But still like I've said, spirit props can last the long haul if you treat them right. The biggest drawback to making your own is that typically, you don't give any thought to modular breakdown for easy disassembly and small footprint storage. A big part of the benefit with commercial props is you can break them down and back in a box they go until next time. Everyone has different needs though.


Distortions props look awesome


----------



## Cephus404

Just got back from Spirit. Was going to the mall anyhow and they have Party City, Spirit and Halloween City almost next door to each other, which is stupid, but hey, what can you do? While I was in Spirit, I ran into some friends that run a local pro haunt and we all just walked around shaking our heads at the terrible stuff there. You can tell the store just opened because the animatronics still work. In another week, they'll all be broken. Halloween City also clearly just opened, the shelves are empty and the A/C wasn't working. We also popped into Home Depot and there was nothing impressive there. They had the ship set up. Funny thing, my wife pointed out the same lights at HD and Spirit. They just cost twice as much at Spirit.


----------



## Godcrusher

A lot of lively debate in this thread. I like it. I like Spirit stores because they get me in the mood for Halloween. I have yet to buy a large animatronic prop from them but I do but static props, costumes and other décor. I love m y static hanging Sam I got this year and the blue lit ghost. I still hope to get The animatronic version of Sam when he gets in stock.


----------



## Restless Acres

1,000 posts!!!


----------



## The Joker

Godcrusher said:


> A lot of lively debate in this thread. I like it.


Yep... quite "Spirited". Sorry, that was terrible.

We swung by Spirit and not too much to report. I saw this and picked it up though. I know it's a Hocus Pocus prop, but will go nicely in the zombie theme this year...


----------



## ZombieRaider

The Joker said:


> Yep... quite "Spirited". Sorry, that was terrible.
> 
> We swung by Spirit and not too much to report. I saw this and picked it up though. I know it's a Hocus Pocus prop, but will go nicely in the zombie theme this year...


Did they have the Billie ground breaker too?.....I'd like to see the size of the ground breaker in person......ZR


----------



## The Joker

Nope, no Billie ground breaker at the store. I really haven't seen any of the newer stuff in store. Very disappointing from that perspective.


----------



## MichaelMyersSickHead

I played with the Pennywise animatronic (none in stock). If anyone buys this I would defintiely look for an external speaker because it is super quiet


----------



## Zombie4*

I just received the tug of war clowns I had preordered. The outside box was completely smashed and wet....thanks fedex. Anyhow, these clowns are amazing looking!!! Sure they little girl could use some more work but overall I'm very pleased. Sound and movement are perfect. Nothing inside the box was damaged....its a miracle. However, I was shorted 2 pins. I'm just gonna go to lowes to get a couple. It's not worth calling them to sit on hold for 40 minutes.


----------



## Meadow

Had planned to visit a different Spirit location today but according to the website instead of opening yesterday it’s now been pushed to 9/4. Little bit of a bummer. I wonder if they have been having shipping issues in general since the opening date on many stores keeps getting pushed back. Oh well, maybe next weekend.


----------



## Restless Acres

Meadow said:


> Had planned to visit a different Spirit location today but according to the website instead of opening yesterday it’s now been pushed to 9/4. Little bit of a bummer. I wonder if they have been having shipping issues in general since the opening date on many stores keeps getting pushed back. Oh well, maybe next weekend.


It's not shipping issues. It just takes time to set up a store from scratch, get inspections by the authorities. Delays happen. I understand that districts use the same, presumably experienced staff, to assist many stores setting up, that's why it becomes staggered.


----------



## ZombieRaider

Shockwave199 said:


> I had the time to do a set up and review of Experimental Eddie. Cool prop!


I really wanted the FrankenCuted years ago and didn't get it for a lab scene....I've slowly picked up small items for a lab room over the years and think Experimental Eddie could work in a lab just fine too....I really like that you can hook up an external speaker to make it considerably louder.....ZR


----------



## Industen

I picked this up to allow kids to activate props. Should be fun for them.


----------



## BarryJ

I've been to two of my local Spirits. On doesn't have either of the sets and not a single prop unboxed. The other has the sets, but nothing working and no props.

We used to have a great store that always had everything out, was dark, always played music, and had staff that would call around to other stores for me to find things. Now I have two costume shops.


----------



## TerriG

ghostbust99 said:


> She’s made by Crazy Create/Grand Talent. That’s gonna say a lot about the quality lol. I hate how the haunter kids are calling this their favourite prop of the year when it’s literally the first one revealed. Then again they do that with everything.


I ordered Betty a couple months ago but she hasn't arrived yet. Hopefully the quality isn't too bad, I'm really looking forward to this one.


----------



## TerriG

Scarecrow Lover said:


> If you're looking for a $39 prop with the best quality try to find this one at your local store.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hanging Kicking Clown (2016)
> 
> 
> The Hanging Kicking Clown (2016) was a small hanging animatronic sold by Spirit Halloween for the 2016 - 2020 Halloween seasons. It resembled a green-haired clown, wearing a yellow long sleeve shirt, with rainbow-colored pants. When activated, the animatronic's legs kicked as the eyes lit-up and...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> spirit-halloween.fandom.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've had a few different versions of it and they've all lasted through multiple Halloween season when activated often throughout the night.


I bought this one last year and it was great. He caused 2 pre-teen girls to have to be rescued from my clown hallway lol!

Edit*typo


----------



## HalloweenVamp

Have any of you guys physically seen this item in the store?





16 Inch Light-Up Sam Statue Decoration - Trick 'r Treat - Spirithalloween.com


He may look like any innocent neighborhood kid out trick-or-treating, but Sam from Trick 'r Treat is anything but that. Bring the terrifying horror icon home with you this Halloween with this light-up Sam Statue




www.spirithalloween.com


----------



## Tasty Brains

HalloweenVamp said:


> Have any of you guys physically seen this item in the store?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 16 Inch Light-Up Sam Statue Decoration - Trick 'r Treat - Spirithalloween.com
> 
> 
> He may look like any innocent neighborhood kid out trick-or-treating, but Sam from Trick 'r Treat is anything but that. Bring the terrifying horror icon home with you this Halloween with this light-up Sam Statue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.spirithalloween.com


I don't recall seeing him, but I saw the full-sized Sam in our location (Pensacola, FL) and he looked terrific. ?


----------



## CH31

I ordered quite a few of the fire pit skulls this year when they had the tier discount. Has anyone bought them before? Curious about how they hold up. I saw they also added fire pit skeleton hands this year but passed on those.


----------



## Yodlei

Stopped by the St. Charles store Sat. while on a Halloween day shopping binge & bought the 4-prop controller. Has anyone tried it yet? This store didn't even look open, was dirty & nothing worked. Big differences seen in different locations. The closest one to me is in very good condition & everything worked.

Really want the purple shimmer spider path lights but since they jacked them up $5, I'm ticked. Makes the 20% off useless.

Still holding out for the dog in doghouse thingy.


----------



## TerriG

Yodlei said:


> Stopped by the St. Charles store Sat. while on a Halloween day shopping binge & bought the 4-prop controller. Has anyone tried it yet? This store didn't even look open, was dirty & nothing worked. Big differences seen in different locations. The closest one to me is in very good condition & everything worked.
> 
> Really want the purple shimmer spider path lights but since they jacked them up $5, I'm ticked. Makes the 20% off useless.
> 
> Still holding out for the dog in doghouse thingy.



The Multi-prop remote worked well for me last year. I bought 2 but unfortunately they work on the same frequency so they are limited to 4 props. Only bonus in buying more than 1 is you have a couple remotes for two people to control your props.


----------



## AstorReinhardt

I guess I'll post this again...maybe it got lost with all the arguing here?

"I'm not huge on Spirit Halloween unless there's something specific I'm after (last year it was the Fallout related stuff). So I don't really want to read through 48 pages to see if someone's mentioned it but there's these little plastic light up vintage looking character "heads"...there's a black cat, a skeleton head and a pumpkin and they're all wearing hats. I'm wondering if there's any more of these or if it's just those three, how much are they and where have people found them/if they found them? I saw a picture of them on Instagram but I was only told they were at Spirit. I can't find them online though so...I have to wait till I can get to my local store to see if they have them. "


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

AstorReinhardt said:


> I guess I'll post this again...maybe it got lost with all the arguing here?
> 
> "I'm not huge on Spirit Halloween unless there's something specific I'm after (last year it was the Fallout related stuff). So I don't really want to read through 48 pages to see if someone's mentioned it but there's these little plastic light up vintage looking character "heads"...there's a black cat, a skeleton head and a pumpkin and they're all wearing hats. I'm wondering if there's any more of these or if it's just those three, how much are they and where have people found them/if they found them? I saw a picture of them on Instagram but I was only told they were at Spirit. I can't find them online though so...I have to wait till I can get to my local store to see if they have them. "


Maybe, if you can call it that, but usually people don't repost because if someone who regularly visits knew they typically would have replied by now.


----------



## Zombie4*

Yodlei said:


> Stopped by the St. Charles store Sat. while on a Halloween day shopping binge & bought the 4-prop controller. Has anyone tried it yet? This store didn't even look open, was dirty & nothing worked. Big differences seen in different locations. The closest one to me is in very good condition & everything worked.
> 
> Really want the purple shimmer spider path lights but since they jacked them up $5, I'm ticked. Makes the 20% off useless.
> 
> Still holding out for the dog in doghouse thingy.


I just bought that prop controller and tried I out yesterday. Yes, it works perfectly!!! I'm using it on the tug of war clowns prop. Couldn't be happier!!! I ordered my prop controller online. I also went to a local store yesterday. Alot of their merch looks beaten up. Boxes look like they been thru a war and aot of opened and resealed costumes. Almost like a thrift shop....without good prices.


----------



## Cephus404

Zombie4* said:


> I just bought that prop controller and tried I out yesterday. Yes, it works perfectly!!! I'm using it on the tug of war clowns prop. Couldn't be happier!!! I ordered my prop controller online. I also went to a local store yesterday. Alot of their merch looks beaten up. Boxes look like they been thru a war and aot of opened and resealed costumes. Almost like a thrift shop....without good prices.


Early in the season, they are working with whatever got packed up from last year. It will get better as the season goes on, hopefully.


----------



## CCdalek

AstorReinhardt said:


> I guess I'll post this again...maybe it got lost with all the arguing here?
> 
> "I'm not huge on Spirit Halloween unless there's something specific I'm after (last year it was the Fallout related stuff). So I don't really want to read through 48 pages to see if someone's mentioned it but there's these little plastic light up vintage looking character "heads"...there's a black cat, a skeleton head and a pumpkin and they're all wearing hats. I'm wondering if there's any more of these or if it's just those three, how much are they and where have people found them/if they found them? I saw a picture of them on Instagram but I was only told they were at Spirit. I can't find them online though so...I have to wait till I can get to my local store to see if they have them. "


I know exactly the heads you're talking about! I just have not visited the forum in a while or I would have replied sooner. I know it is only those 3 for sure, the black cat, skeleton, and pumpkin, but I do not remember the price for each of them. I believe on the box used to display them they are called "Halloween Icons". I will be working there again tomorrow, though, so I will check and get back to you.


----------



## CCdalek

Similar to Restless Acres and many others in this thread, the primary reason Spirit is my go-to store for animatronics is because I am a big collector of the Spirit brand. In my case, the packaging has always been the main selling point for me, and what justifies Spirit's higher prices compared to many props of similar (Or possibly greater quality) at other retailers. It's to the point where, for me at least, if a prop or animatronic does not include its original box (Or packaging such as a tag, if the prop does not have a box), I am not interested unless it's an older animatronic I do not own for a good price. I LOVE the Spirit boxes. No other retailer's boxes have ever compared to Spirit's box designs in my mind.

I was a little disappointed when they transitioned a few of their boxes from the original green slime font and scratched letters to a more refined font with clear letters in 2014, specifically for the props in the Attic theme. Then they completely removed the green slime font in 2015, replaced the "Spirit" logo at the top of the box with the full logo including Jack the Reaper, and made almost everything on the box completely centered. They continued with that design with minor changes such as a change in font color until 2018. I can understand the direction they were going from a design perspective, making the box design less fun and experimental and more precise and legible. However, from a nostalgic perspective, 2014 felt like the end of an era.

I must say, though, their packaging this year is amazing in my eyes. They reverted back to the original "Spirit" text on the box instead of the full logo, which I feel helps tremendously, the background on the boxes is slightly blurred bringing focus to the prop instead of the background, the text is left-aligned instead of centered, among many other things that are very aesthetically pleasing to me. Aside from the green slime letters, which I still miss, they took the best aspects from each era of boxes and combined them for the boxes this year.

Anyway, I could keep talking about Spirit's packaging designs over the years forever. The point I was trying to make with this long post is that as a collector, I love Spirit's boxes, and they are one of the main reasons I'm a returning customer year after year.


----------



## Cephus404

The problem is, you're coming at it from a totally different perspective. You are a collector of boxes and props. You like how the boxes look, which is entirely fine. We, on the other hand, want working props that are reliable and effective. If you love the boxes, cool. I'm happy for you. Our problem is that what's in the boxes is crap. It is badly constructed, badly engineered, badly... everything. As a collectible, that might not matter. As a prop though, it is everything.


----------



## Industen

Every other thread in the props section is "how do I repair the Spirit (insert prop name)?

That speaks volumes.


----------



## CCdalek

Cephus404 said:


> The problem is, you're coming at it from a totally different perspective. You are a collector of boxes and props. You like how the boxes look, which is entirely fine. We, on the other hand, want working props that are reliable and effective. If you love the boxes, cool. I'm happy for you. Our problem is that what's in the boxes is crap. It is badly constructed, badly engineered, badly... everything. As a collectible, that might not matter. As a prop though, it is everything.


That's very true, I can definitely see your perspective as well. Obviously the ideal animatronic for both collectors and those who use the animatronics for haunts would be well-constructed, high quality, reliable animatronics within Spirit boxes. I feel like this year the box design has improved significantly from a collector viewpoint, but the quality of animatronics so far is the same as the past several years. 

I miss when each animatronic had a different structure. It added variety to the store, and I'm also growing tired of the same wire, pole, and thin plastic structure of so many props nowadays.

I very much prefer the quality of animatronics Spirit used to sell as well. Sadly I doubt Spirit's manufacturers will ever return to the quality of props years ago, though. Of the 2019 Spirit animatronics I've set up so far this year I've noticed very few quality improvements, and more deteriorations in quality.


----------



## Wycked Spiryt

Industen said:


> Every other thread in the props section is "how do I repair the Spirit (insert prop name)?
> 
> That speaks volumes.


In past years I would literally spend a couple of grand or more on props at Spirit each season. Last year I didn’t buy anything and have no plans to this year either. And it all boils down to the lack of quality. Great ideas poorly executed. Lots of money wasted on props that often didn’t last one season before malfunctioning.


----------



## Restless Acres

Good,bad, indifferent, I'm just glad people are talking about Spirit, other retailers. The forum (aside from prop building) was crickets in the off season. I need my fix.


----------



## Screaming Demons

Restless Acres said:


> Good,bad, indifferent, I'm just glad people are talking about Spirit, other retailers. The forum (aside from prop building) was crickets in the off season. I need my fix.


I think the proliferation of Facebook groups really slowed things down here. I refer people here all the time, especially for tutorials, because I'm not going to type out a long tutorial for someone and then have someone else ask for the same thing two days later because they didn't see my last post and don't know what SEARCH means.


----------



## CCdalek

AstorReinhardt said:


> I guess I'll post this again...maybe it got lost with all the arguing here?
> 
> "I'm not huge on Spirit Halloween unless there's something specific I'm after (last year it was the Fallout related stuff). So I don't really want to read through 48 pages to see if someone's mentioned it but there's these little plastic light up vintage looking character "heads"...there's a black cat, a skeleton head and a pumpkin and they're all wearing hats. I'm wondering if there's any more of these or if it's just those three, how much are they and where have people found them/if they found them? I saw a picture of them on Instagram but I was only told they were at Spirit. I can't find them online though so...I have to wait till I can get to my local store to see if they have them. "


So it turns out they're called "Light-Up Icons". The store I work at does not have the Skull anymore, but it should be the same price as the cat head and pumpkin which are $3.99 each. If you go to a Spirit, if they laid out their store correctly, they are in the impulse section by the checkout on top of one of the pillars.


----------



## Jerseyscare

My spin on Spirit.
Buy with the 20% coupon or wait until 11/1 for 50% off (but also check the box for unopened contains).
Halloween would not be the same without SPIRIT and they create an easy entry into OUR Halloween world.
If your doing a more then one night, exposed to moisture, gotta look towards the more expensive prop companies or become a maker (personally not there yet) with deer and wiper motors and go to air cylinder.
Spirit's biggest contribution is making it easy for the Toter or Parent to enjoy Halloween with an easy quick costume purchase. Of the 500-600 TOTers I get visiting, few are in home made costumes.
I support Spirit 99.8%!!
Jerseyscare


----------



## AstorReinhardt

CCdalek said:


> So it turns out they're called "Light-Up Icons". The store I work at does not have the Skull anymore, but it should be the same price as the cat head and pumpkin which are $3.99 each. If you go to a Spirit, if they laid out their store correctly, they are in the impulse section by the checkout on top of one of the pillars.
> 
> View attachment 718699
> View attachment 718700


Thank you!! Hope my Spirit has these, that's not a bad price for these cuties.


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

The Reaper's Wharf theme vid uploaded:


----------



## halloween71

Industen said:


> Spirits props just lack quality. I saw so many hanging and broken props today it was unacceptable.
> 
> Broken Annie
> Broken Headless Help
> Broken Jack Straw
> Broken Wally
> 
> They should of tested the duty cycle of these props because Oct 31 is a long way off.


But I wonder how many kids or ppl in general are touching/ misusing the props. I’ve seen kids hanging off them in years past. Props in the public are treated different then home use.


----------



## halloween71

The Joker said:


> This made me laugh. Sorry, not being condescending at all. It's just that Spirit hasn't had quality props for years, just like Restless Acres said. It's been at least 5 years since a quality prop has been available. In all fairness, Spirit can't really control what manufacturers make, or with what quality. Gemmy simply stopped making [email protected]$$ props several years ago. I don't entirely blame Spirit for this. I wish they'd use their considerable platform to get manufacturers to raise the quality though.
> 
> I'd pay $100 more than the old $249 price tag for some of those quality props of yesteryear. I'm so tired of wire rings, and wire rods, paper-thin plastic shoulder assemblies, pool-noodle arms, waists and torsos that look worse than a Chinese lantern. The quality these days is awful. I miss the days of Gemmy Leatherface, Original Freddy, Jason, Michael, Edwardian Butlers, heck... even the Countess a few years ago. Those are the "good ole' days" everyone speaks of.
> 
> I've spent thousands, probably tens of thousands at Spirit back in the day over the years to get props like that. I couldn't find more than one or two items that I sort of wanted this year, and purchased them pre-order online. Nothing in the stores this year made me even think of reaching for my wallet.
> 
> I think this year I'll go "shopping" though my storage unit. I'm sure there are dozens of untouched clearance props buried in there from years ago. It'll be like shopping at Spirit circa 2013 or earlier. LOL.


They can only sell what is made for sure. I’ve gotten great props from spirit that still work. Gemmy quality is low grade now... Tekky seems the same it’s always been cheaper made. But tekky has always brought unique movements with their props ... Dominica is the one I always think of. When I first got her I was amazed at the movement of body up/head movement then back down.


----------



## MichaelMyersSickHead

Saw the Demonic Dahlia today and thought she was pretty cool...had to save some $$$ though because we have the HorrorHound convention in Indy this weekend


----------



## ZombieRaider

Got Headless Help in the mail today....Didn't want it to be a butler so I didn't install the tray, bent the arm down and took the screws out of the hand and twisted it around so it was down at it's side....Took awhile to assemble because I put it together wrong....I wanted the speaker facing forward so I assembled it where it would be facing forward.....The clothes are really wrinkled so I spent a lot of time pulling and twisting but they still look pretty bad....The head was smaller than I expected but it looks really cool with the blinking eyes and moving mouth...It has a speaker output and a volume control....It also has a heat sensor so it should work better in the dark compared to the motion sensors....The unexpected perk was a wireless microphone....My wife saw it laying there and asked if it went to the prop so I put batteries in it and switched the controller over to microphone and started talking into it...She said "wow the eyes blink and mouth moves to what your saying"....I was standing behind it and couldn't see so I immediately ran in front of it and started talking a bunch of jibberish to see for myself....It was cool....Then all of a sudden all these obscenities started flying out of it's mouth....Never seen an animatronic do that before....Then I wanted to see the range I could get out of the wireless mic so I kept stepping back while saying test test test....Got about 20 feet away before it started cutting out....Not bad....I wish it had an audio input too but for what it is, it's pretty cool....I'm just going to let it say the built in factory stuff this year.....Too many other things to work on for now.....ZR


----------



## ghostbust99

Lots of Gemmy’s older life sizes and some other smaller animatronics used to come with wireless mics going as far back as 1998. Their most recent one was the Bony Tony skeleton although that one wasn’t wireless.


----------



## Hubsy

I made my horseman 3 years ago. Super proud of it. Alot of sweat equity in this thing!
Pumpkin lights up, horse eyes glow red and nostrils smoke (fog machine).


----------



## Scarecrow Lover

Hubsy said:


> I made my horseman 3 years ago. Super proud of it. Alot of sweat equity in this thing!
> Pumpkin lights up, horse eyes glow red and nostrils smoke (fog machine).


Not the right place for your post.


----------



## JacobIrion

I did it today, broke down and bought the Pennywise 6.5ft cannt wait for it to come in.


----------



## ZombieRaider

ghostbust99 said:


> Lots of Gemmy’s older life sizes and some other smaller animatronics used to come with wireless mics going as far back as 1998. Their most recent one was the Bony Tony skeleton although that one wasn’t wireless.


I had an old Pirate that had a wired mic input but I think it also had an audio input but can't remember....The mic was red, I remember that....The only thing I have left is this youtube video from 10 years ago....I took the pirate stuff off and dressed it in a grave digger costume....Can't remember how I played back the audio...It's at the 3:30 time stamp.....ZR


----------



## Hallowtim

HalloweenVamp said:


> Have any of you guys physically seen this item in the store?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 16 Inch Light-Up Sam Statue Decoration - Trick 'r Treat - Spirithalloween.com
> 
> 
> He may look like any innocent neighborhood kid out trick-or-treating, but Sam from Trick 'r Treat is anything but that. Bring the terrifying horror icon home with you this Halloween with this light-up Sam Statue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.spirithalloween.com


I saw a couple of these today.


----------



## bobby2003

I went to my local spirit yesterday. I didn't buy anything obviously, but they did actually have the Sam on display. I don't know if it was in stock because I wouldn't buy it since I thought the movie was boring, but it actually looked pretty good. I was surprised at just how large The Collector, and Constipated The Clown were. That headless butler looked like crap. The Spirit aquarium was boring. At least I walked through at the right time when the shark broke the glass so I didn't have to waste much time in there. That's it for visits there until clearance, or more likely next year.


----------



## Shorty

bobby2003 said:


> I went to my local spirit yesterday. I didn't buy anything obviously, but they did actually have the Sam on display. I don't know if it was in stock because I wouldn't buy it since I thought the movie was boring, but it actually looked pretty good. I was surprised at just how large The Collector, and Constipated The Clown were. That headless butler looked like crap. The Spirit aquarium was boring. At least I walked through at the right time when the shark broke the glass so I didn't have to waste much time in there. That's it for visits there until clearance, or more likely next year.


Yeah, the aquarium is definitely lackluster as can be. 
Missed out on the pennywise animatronic again, damn. In the event it doesn't come back what would everyone choose between the home depot and party city versions?


----------



## ghostbust99

Shorty said:


> Yeah, the aquarium is definitely lackluster as can be.
> Missed out on the pennywise animatronic again, damn. In the event it doesn't come back what would everyone choose between the home depot and party city versions?


Definitely the Home Depot/Menards one. The Party City one is a complete joke and looks horrible. It’s also made by the same company as the even worse one from last year.


----------



## kakugori

Everybody else still waiting on their animated Sam preorder to ship? Maybe it's just a run of bad luck at other retailers recently, but I'm trying to say patient waiting almost 2 months. It seems like the ship date has been pushed back several times on the product page. Not sure how I feel seeing some of you saying they're in stores already, and I'm still waiting.


----------



## Halloweeeiner

kakugori said:


> Everybody else still waiting on their animated Sam preorder to ship? Maybe it's just a run of bad luck at other retailers recently, but I'm trying to say patient waiting almost 2 months. It seems like the ship date has been pushed back several times on the product page. Not sure how I feel seeing some of you saying they're in stores already, and I'm still waiting.


yes I'm still waiting as well. Fingers crossed it doesn't delay any further because I'm getting impatient too lol


----------



## ZombieRaider

Both of my local Spirit Halloween stores were open this weekend....The first one I went to was a pretty big disappointment....No theme displays....They kind of hacked part of one in the front of the store but I honestly don't remember what part it was....It was forgettable....Smaller store so mostly costumes....No animatronics set up....

Went to the second store and got to see the themes with some animatronics set up...Bigger store...I really like the nautical theme....I'm always on the look out for a cool tombstone and this year spirit delivered with....one....I didn't realize they were going to have a Billy Butcherson tombstone this year but I was pleasantly surprised to see a tombstone that looks like a regular tombstone, not a generic skull with RIP but a tombstone with a persons name on it....Then when I picked it up, it was much heavier than I expected....It's plastic!...Not foam but hard plastic!....I thought it was going to be a lot more expensive being plastic so I looked at the price and $30!....It's also 30 inches so Spirit finally did everything right!....I'd love to see Spirit do more tombstones that are plastic, 30 inches or more and have real names on them so they look more real....I'd buy them all....Seriously......ZR


----------



## bingo666

Check Amazon for the Sam animatronic, I got mine shipped free, and was able to use my credit card points.


----------



## The_Spookmiester

Haven't written in a while in the forum but I love a good spirit halloween debate.. my two cents on spirit and spirit this year in general is mehhh, with a side of excitement. I appreciate them for the service they provide for us Halloween fanatics. There is nothing like them. But you honestly can tell how the quality has gotten worse on everything they sell, all with prices that seem to be going up and up. Maybe tariffs have something to do with it and all that political crap. But probably not. This year's display looks even more disappointing and disjointed, and all I see now are rehashes of old animatronics, with a different name. That seems to be the general feeling amongst the diehards. Partly cause we grow and learn and make something's ourselves. Go to place like cellar door fx, twigrot, distortions etc and you get better quality, and realism if your gonna spend some real dough on halloween stuff. These spirit animatronics will not last.
Now, I will never buy a animatronic, as they are really cheaply made, and also, I'm a static prop guy, I enjoy humans being animatronics lol, and themes centered around lighting and static props. So I usually can find at least one thing every year in that regard. Like the 3 foot possessed dolls last year with black eyes which were creepy as hell so I got 2. Hopefully there is a third one coming this year! But even static props have taken hits on quality in some cases like the severed heads for example. 
Buy whatever makes you happy, but its important for spirit to know that we notice negative things we dont like about their products in my opinion. We are the keepers of the spirit so to speak. ?


----------



## ZombieRaider

Experimental Eddie came in the mail today, got it together and tried it out....Wife really likes it....I watched the mechanism a time or two....Not sure how long that's going to hold up....Lot's of springs in the head and arms though so if it fails I'll just mount a pneumatic cylinder to it and shake the crap out of it....LOL...ZR


----------



## Halloweeeiner

I finally went into the store today and had the chance to look around instead of constantly browsing their website lol my nephew really liked the free hugs clown. Has anyone purchased it yet?


----------



## bobby2003

bobby2003 said:


> I went to my local spirit yesterday. I didn't buy anything obviously, but they did actually have the Sam on display. I don't know if it was in stock because I wouldn't buy it since I thought the movie was boring, but it actually looked pretty good. I was surprised at just how large The Collector, and Constipated The Clown were. That headless butler looked like crap. The Spirit aquarium was boring. At least I walked through at the right time when the shark broke the glass so I didn't have to waste much time in there. That's it for visits there until clearance, or more likely next year.


I forgot a couple of things. Even though the store had only been open for a few days, and is in a shopping mall that is scheduled to be torn down and replaced so there are very few open stores, and almost no foot traffic, Abandoned Annie was already broken. Didn't see the graveyard ghoul, but that was supposed to be junk anyways.


----------



## Meadow

For what it’s worth, I’m really glad there is so much awesome debate about Spirit. I’m definitely more of a “I’m putting lots of crap in my yard” kind of haunter and knew nothing of who made what, what really is crap, and why Spirit is and is not favored.

Thanks to all of you who have posted your opinions.


----------



## ghostbust99

Instead of a giant reaper, Pennywise and scarecrows greeting you when you walk in the store, wouldn’t it be cool and more appropriate to have more water based characters like Davy Jones, Ursula, Jason, etc.


























Having to explain a badly executed theme through lore that the average consumer won’t even know or care about < Creating a good theme with appropriate props that fit


----------



## RCIAG

Saw this today & have to post it here:


----------



## ghostbust99

RCIAG said:


> Saw this today & have to post it here:
> View attachment 719442


That reminds me lol, there’s a Disney group on Facebook making memes of Spirit moving into attractions once they’re abandoned ?.


----------



## Screaming Demons

ghostbust99 said:


> Instead of a giant reaper, Pennywise and scarecrows greeting you when you walk in the store, wouldn’t it be cool and more appropriate to have more water based characters like Davy Jones, Ursula, Jason, etc.
> 
> View attachment 719436
> 
> View attachment 719437
> 
> View attachment 719438
> 
> 
> Having to explain a badly executed theme through lore that the average consumer won’t even know or care about < Creating a good theme with appropriate props that fit


And a mermaid. Oriental Trading has had one for over a year now so I'm sure some other Chinese company has started already copying them.


----------



## ZombieRaider

Meadow said:


> For what it’s worth, I’m really glad there is so much awesome debate about Spirit. I’m definitely more of a “I’m putting lots of crap in my yard” kind of haunter and knew nothing of who made what, what really is crap, and why Spirit is and is not favored.
> 
> Thanks to all of you who have posted your opinions.


My earliest recollections of Spirit was around 1995....They had a pop up store in the mall...The only theme was a single 4X8 block wall with a castle type window, made of foam with a strobe light in it and a couple tombstones also hand made of foam sitting in front of the window....Not for sale....That was it for themeing....They had mostly costumes and rubber masks with a few props scattered about....That was about it....The earliest props I remember are a rubber latex Book Of The Dead prop I got and still have!...Crypt Keeper sitting in a chair, I couldn't afford that but it was really cool....I bought a couple Don Post masks that has since deteriorated into a melted mess I threw away many many years ago....I also got a Bates Motel sign that I sold long ago....I paid $200 or $300 for a fog machine from a local theatre effects company no longer in business....I still have it too and it also still works!....No timer, you have to hold the button in for it to work....If I needed more fog fluid I had to go to that store to get some, couldn't just order online like now....LOL...Also paid quite a bit for black lights from the same store....I bought 2 strobe lights from Radio Shack and that was it for lighting.....Back then you pretty much built everything from scratch if you wanted to have a spooky yard....I'd take an old shirt and pants and shove a bunch of leaves in it to fill it up and put a mask on it....We've definitely come a long way from that!....But, I know exactly what people are saying about the quality going way down and it has for sure....But....I've been at this long enough now that I've got boxes of controllers from old projects and the know how to make it move again if it breaks...It won't do what it did from the factory but in most cases that's not a big deal to me anyway...I never did enjoy the making a prop from scratch for the most part with a few exceptions....I'm not very artistic and am usually not happy with the end result....That's why most of my home made props are no longer around....My favorite part has always been arranging things, lighting, sound, etc....That's when I'm in my happy zone.....I buy Spirit props now mainly for the detailed sculpted heads and hands, with an already dressed, inner structure I can hack later if I have/want to....ZR


----------



## ghostbust99

ZombieRaider said:


> My earliest recollections of Spirit was around 1995....They had a pop up store in the mall...The only theme was a single 4X8 block wall with a castle type window, made of foam with a strobe light in it and a couple tombstones also hand made of foam sitting in front of the window....Not for sale....That was it for themeing....They had mostly costumes and rubber masks with a few props scattered about....That was about it....The earliest props I remember are a rubber latex Book Of The Dead prop I got and still have!...Crypt Keeper sitting in a chair, I couldn't afford that but it was really cool....I bought a couple Don Post masks that has since deteriorated into a melted mess I threw away many many years ago....I also got a Bates Motel sign that I sold long ago....I paid $200 or $300 for a fog machine from a local theatre effects company no longer in business....I still have it too and it also still works!....No timer, you have to hold the button in for it to work....If I needed more fog fluid I had to go to that store to get some, couldn't just order online like now....LOL...Also paid quite a bit for black lights from the same store....I bought 2 strobe lights from Radio Shack and that was it for lighting.....Back then you pretty much built everything from scratch if you wanted to have a spooky yard....I'd take an old shirt and pants and shove a bunch of leaves in it to fill it up and put a mask on it....We've definitely come a long way from that!....But, I know exactly what people are saying about the quality going way down and it has for sure....But....I've been at this long enough now that I've got boxes of controllers from old projects and the know how to make it move again if it breaks...It won't do what it did from the factory but in most cases that's not a big deal to me anyway...I never did enjoy the making a prop from scratch for the most part with a few exceptions....I'm not very artistic and am usually not happy with the end result....That's why most of my home made props are no longer around....My favorite part has always been arranging things, lighting, sound, etc....That's when I'm in my happy zone.....I buy Spirit props now mainly for the detailed sculpted heads and hands, with an already dressed, inner structure I can hack later if I have/want to....ZR


Yes Spirit never had an actual theme until 2007. There are a couple videos on YouTube that show what it was like in the 90’s and early 2000’s:













Btw that Crypt Keeper was a Spencer’s exclusive in 1996 well before they bought Spirit Halloween so that’s probably where you remember it from.
https://gemmy.fandom.com/wiki/Life_Size_Crypt-Keeper


----------



## ZombieRaider

ghostbust99 said:


> Instead of a giant reaper, Pennywise and scarecrows greeting you when you walk in the store, wouldn’t it be cool and more appropriate to have more water based characters like Davy Jones, Ursula, Jason, etc.
> 
> View attachment 719436
> 
> View attachment 719437
> 
> View attachment 719438
> 
> 
> Having to explain a badly executed theme through lore that the average consumer won’t even know or care about < Creating a good theme with appropriate props that fit


I keep thinking all the pirates I bought at Home Depot makes more sense for the theme than what Spirit came up with for their own theme...LOL...I was eye balling the fish netting and fish, I asked the manager and he said they are coming up with new pricing so I should check back next week and he'll "hook me up" on the display pieces....Pretty sure that means it's getting marked up...Anyway when I got home, I looked it up online and figured out the fish is called crazy bonez you can buy on amazon for about $10 and the fish netting is around the same price....They also have a couple other sea creatures....Target seemed to have a good selection last year so I might check there for after Halloween sales....Other wise I'll just get them on amazon through the year instead of now, since my budget is already blown and then some....ZR


----------



## Meadow

It’s not that the wharf is a bad theme. It’s just weird with the clowns and a scarecrow. I also didn’t get the aquarium thing. 

I totally got the dilapidated farm and weird dolls last year. I can see finding a derelict, abandoned farm property and seeing rabid dogs and spiders and creepy dolls.

I think I would have preferred the clowns in outer space and then really playing up a neighborhood theme with ToT’s being terrorized by the Sanderson sisters, Sam, and Pennywise.


----------



## TerriG

Has anyone had issues with Spirit deliveries? I am waiting on 2 items from 2 orders and the conversations I've had with customer service are not leaving me with much confidence.

I placed the first order in June and received 2 of the items within a couple weeks. The third item, Pumpkin Patch Prowler said "expected August 28" On the 31st they processed the payment on my CC but I didn't receive an email saying the item had been shipped. I spoke to them a week ago and they said I should receive it by the 11th. Last night I received an email saying it was shipped but when I look at my account the shipping number listed isn't recognized in the searches I've done.

In July I placed another order, one items was received right away. The 2nd, Bloodthirsty Betty I am still waiting on. On August 24th I received an email saying it was shipped and also noticed a hold for the amount was placed on my CC. I called them on the 30th because this order does not show on my Spirit account so I can't see the tracking info. The girl told me she cannot see the tracking info because it's an international order (I'm in Canada) she said she'd speak to her supervisor and I should call back tomorrow. I called back and was told it had not been shipped, I also noticed that the hold on my CC was removed and they did not process the payment.
I called again on the 4th and this time they said they would re-send it? I didn't bother pointing out that in my last conversation with them they said it hadn't been shipped. As of now I haven't received any new emails regarding the order. Unfortunately, I checked at my local store and they only have the display model. They took my name for first dibs on it but after reading here that the manufacturers quality isn't the best I don't want the display model.

Is this typical of their delivery practices? These are the only orders I've ever placed with Spirit.


----------



## kakugori

I finally got a shipping notice, two months to the day, on Sam.


----------



## hjg0989

I got 33% off my Scary Sitting Clown. The cashier combined a 20% off the most expensive item with the 13% off for Friday the 13th. I was pumped. Neither coupon was on the Spirit website so we had to hunt for them.



https://www.retailmenot.com/s/spirit+halloween+friday+the+13th?u=QBIZP3JGCFDL5JW624AH35HONU


----------



## lbc

The 13% off coupon says not to be combined with other coupons. You lucked out!


----------



## slash

I'm trying to find a pennywise at my store no luck yet.


----------



## Restless Acres

Surprised to find Sam in store in Brockton Ma, so scooped him up. Disappointed not a Spirit box, but maybe that's normal with licensed character props.


----------



## AstorReinhardt

Was able to stop at my local Spirit and snag those light up Halloween icon things. I got all three. I also got two...face masks...of all things...like beauty face masks. Weird but neat.

I saw some super cute Funko pens? of The Sanderson sisters as well as Stay Puft and Slimer but I had to pass...$6 each and I'd never use them. Also passed on this cool Hocus Pocus journal...again loved it but didn't need it and wouldn't use it. Not a journal type person. I might go back when they do their clearance sale since I have a coupon...when do they put stuff on sale? Does anyone know?

I'd probably pick up the Sanderson sister pens and the journal...just for ****s and giggles.


----------



## Restless Acres

AstorReinhardt said:


> Was able to stop at my local Spirit and snag those light up Halloween icon things. I got all three. I also got two...face masks...of all things...like beauty face masks. Weird but neat.
> 
> I saw some super cute Funko pens? of The Sanderson sisters as well as Stay Puft and Slimer but I had to pass...$6 each and I'd never use them. Also passed on this cool Hocus Pocus journal...again loved it but didn't need it and wouldn't use it. Not a journal type person. I might go back when they do their clearance sale since I have a coupon...when do they put stuff on sale? Does anyone know?
> 
> I'd probably pick up the Sanderson sister pens and the journal...just for ****s and giggles.


Nov 1 and 2 everything is 50% off. That simple. I do not believe the 20% coupon works in conjunction with that but am not certain.


----------



## Restless Acres

Restless Acres said:


> Surprised to find Sam in store in Brockton Ma, so scooped him up. Disappointed not a Spirit box, but maybe that's normal with licensed character props.
> View attachment 720012


I have not set him up yet but opened the box. While at a glance the mechanism looks similar in quality to other retail and Spirit animatronics, the pumpkin head on this thing is beautiful and very, very well made. I've gone back several times to admire it. Spirit really missed the boat not having this in their store for people to see. But most people would be more impressed by the crappy giant props anyway.


----------



## AstorReinhardt

Restless Acres said:


> Nov 1 and 2 everything is 50% off. That simple. I do not believe the 20% coupon works in conjunction with that but am not certain.


It expires on the 31st anyways...oh well.


----------



## ghostbust99

I do know that the display themes and props are marked down on the 31st. That’s how it was at my store several years ago at least.


----------



## kakugori

Sam was delivered yesterday. I'm pretty pleased!


----------



## Screaming Demons

slash said:


> I'm trying to find a pennywise at my store no luck yet.


Better try real hard if you really want one.

Did anyone not see this coming? https://www.ebay.com/itm/Pennywise-...=true&nordt=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## RCIAG

WTAF?!?! 

I know it's a free market & all that good stuff, but it still chaps my butt when someone buys stuff solely for resale which keeps the real fans from getting the things they want.

From Spirit to that Rae Dunn stuft at Homegoods, those re-sellers are why we can't have nice things.

I see no way around it but that doesn't mean I have to like it.

I hope some of those people end up with the Halloween equivalent of Beanie Babies.


----------



## bobby2003

Screaming Demons said:


> Better try real hard if you really want one.
> 
> Did anyone not see this coming? https://www.ebay.com/itm/Pennywise-Spirit-Store-Halloween-Horror-Movie-Animatronic-Prop-IT-/153625584548?hash=item23c4cc63a4:g:UdcAAOSwFRtdav0j&nma=true&si=nQxKmZaenIfvWJ%2BCZ%2BGACPULk60%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


It got relisted and sold for $699.00 which proves the old adage that there's a sucker born every minute.


----------



## halloween71

TerriG said:


> Has anyone had issues with Spirit deliveries? I am waiting on 2 items from 2 orders and the conversations I've had with customer service are not leaving me with much confidence.
> 
> I placed the first order in June and received 2 of the items within a couple weeks. The third item, Pumpkin Patch Prowler said "expected August 28" On the 31st they processed the payment on my CC but I didn't receive an email saying the item had been shipped. I spoke to them a week ago and they said I should receive it by the 11th. Last night I received an email saying it was shipped but when I look at my account the shipping number listed isn't recognized in the searches I've done.
> 
> In July I placed another order, one items was received right away. The 2nd, Bloodthirsty Betty I am still waiting on. On August 24th I received an email saying it was shipped and also noticed a hold for the amount was placed on my CC. I called them on the 30th because this order does not show on my Spirit account so I can't see the tracking info. The girl told me she cannot see the tracking info because it's an international order (I'm in Canada) she said she'd speak to her supervisor and I should call back tomorrow. I called back and was told it had not been shipped, I also noticed that the hold on my CC was removed and they did not process the payment.
> I called again on the 4th and this time they said they would re-send it? I didn't bother pointing out that in my last conversation with them they said it hadn't been shipped. As of now I haven't received any new emails regarding the order. Unfortunately, I checked at my local store and they only have the display model. They took my name for first dibs on it but after reading here that the manufacturers quality isn't the best I don't want the display model.
> 
> Is this typical of their delivery practices? These are the only orders I've ever placed with Spirit.


FedEx is their delivery company via the postal service. However fedex lets **** set for days before they deliver or drop off .Ive had a item set for three days on s truck before fedex delivered . You as well as I have paid 24.00 for this to ship ...the oversize charged .drop it in the mail stream if you don’t use ups. I work for the postal service fedex is piss poor here it may be wonderful in non rural areas. But it literally sits in the drivers trucks (ground)at their house while they are off. I’ve got this info from the drivers if they are off it’s loaded on their truck if they take their truck home that’s where it is ?


----------



## halloween71

My sam and annie shipped via fed ex smart... which will come by ur local po as soon as they drop it off ??‍♀


----------



## halloween71

Which for me my local po is me that delivers to me so I hope fed ex gets it done quickly.i wish they wud drop it at a local postal distribution center I wud get it faster.


----------



## halloween71

ghostbust99 said:


> Yes Spirit never had an actual theme until 2007. There are a couple videos on YouTube that show what it was like in the 90’s and early 2000’s:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw that Crypt Keeper was a Spencer’s exclusive in 1996 well before they bought Spirit Halloween so that’s probably where you remember it from.
> https://gemmy.fandom.com/wiki/Life_Size_Crypt-Keeper


I remember buying several items at Spencer’s and walking thru the mall with them lol.


----------



## TerriG

halloween71 said:


> FedEx is their delivery company via the postal service. However fedex lets **** set for days before they deliver or drop off .Ive had a item set for three days on s truck before fedex delivered . You as well as I have paid 24.00 for this to ship ...the oversize charged .drop it in the mail stream if you don’t use ups. I work for the postal service fedex is piss poor here it may be wonderful in non rural areas. But it literally sits in the drivers trucks (ground)at their house while they are off. I’ve got this info from the drivers if they are off it’s loaded on their truck if they take their truck home that’s where it is ?


Thanks for your reply! 
Betty finally arrived a couple hours ago ? setting her up now. Hopefully the Prowler will get here later this week.


----------



## halloween71

Still waiting on the 4 hour drive from the original shipping place of Charlotte... spirit get your shipping together or this will be my last purchase.Both Annie and Sam have been sitting for days with the 24 dollar a piece shipping.. I’m fuming at this point.


----------



## Halloweeeiner

halloween71 said:


> Still waiting on the 4 hour drive from the original shipping place of Charlotte... spirit get your shipping together or this will be my last purchase.Both Annie and Sam have been sitting for days with the 24 dollar a piece shipping.. I’m fuming at this point.



just be happy that it shipped lol I'm still waiting on tracking information on Sam. I would hope it'd be any day now but who knows


----------



## halloween71

But to pay that twice.. and to have it sit for a week nah ..I’m not a demanding person at all. I’ll not be to quick to jump the trigger for future purchases. And they have I guess disabled online/email chat. Poor customer service. I’m sorry halloweeenier your situation sucks horribly. What’s going on with them this year?


----------



## disembodiedvoice

I got a crap deal when it comes to Spirit this year. Only 2 stores within 35 min. One is 25 min away , the other 35 min. The 35 min one only has costumes, not a prop in site, not even small ones, no tombstones nothing...just costumes and costume accessories. The second has a few props but none of the larger popular ones. They have the ship at the front and 3 props surrounding it and no other display. They both are so freaking small. 

Does anyone live near Asheville NC ? I'm going there in a week or so and was wondering if it was worth it to stop by that one ?? 

Or Chattanooga ? I can make the 2 hour trip there if I have to, can make a shopping day of it I'm looking for a Sam maybe , and the older Alien in a capsule ( the want to charge a 20 fee to ship it) 
Either of these stores maybe have that stuff ?


----------



## disembodiedvoice

Did anyone order the Billy Butcherson ground breaker ? If so have you received it yet ? I haven't heard a thing and it says sold out. Just wondering if anyone has received it yet


----------



## TerriG

halloween71 said:


> Still waiting on the 4 hour drive from the original shipping place of Charlotte... spirit get your shipping together or this will be my last purchase.Both Annie and Sam have been sitting for days with the 24 dollar a piece shipping.. I’m fuming at this point.


 I hope you get them soon. I'm still waiting for the Pumpkin Patch Prowler to arrive. It's been almost 3 weeks since they processed the payment on my CC and a week since I received the email saying he was shipped.


----------



## Restless Acres

disembodiedvoice said:


> I got a crap deal when it comes to Spirit this year. Only 2 stores within 35 min. One is 25 min away , the other 35 min. The 35 min one only has costumes, not a prop in site, not even small ones, no tombstones nothing...just costumes and costume accessories. The second has a few props but none of the larger popular ones. They have the ship at the front and 3 props surrounding it and no other display. They both are so freaking small.
> 
> Does anyone live near Asheville NC ? I'm going there in a week or so and was wondering if it was worth it to stop by that one ??
> 
> Or Chattanooga ? I can make the 2 hour trip there if I have to, can make a shopping day of it I'm looking for a Sam maybe , and the older Alien in a capsule ( the want to charge a 20 fee to ship it)
> Either of these stores maybe have that stuff ?


I see a lot of the alien in the capsule in Spirit stores. I really wanted to buy it, but I opened a box and looked in, and the capsule is literally the same thickness as those cheap masks they had for Halloween costumes in the 70's. Think keg cup thickness.


----------



## All Hollows Eve

disembodiedvoice said:


> Did anyone order the Billy Butcherson ground breaker ? If so have you received it yet ? I haven't heard a thing and it says sold out. Just wondering if anyone has received it yet


I ordered one but I believe it says the date was on or before 10/4 but haven't gotten a shipping e-mail yet


----------



## ZombieRaider

disembodiedvoice said:


> Did anyone order the Billy Butcherson ground breaker ? If so have you received it yet ? I haven't heard a thing and it says sold out. Just wondering if anyone has received it yet


Like All Hollows Eve said, I saw it was available again for a couple days with an estimated date in October sometime but I don't remember the exact date....Kicking my self for not placing an order but really low on Halloween funds right now with other things I have to get first....I'm really hoping they get more for next year when it will be easier to swing....As popular as it is, I'd be surprised if it doesn't come back next year....It would go great with the Billy Butcherson tombstone I picked up awhile back.....ZR


----------



## disembodiedvoice

Restless Acres said:


> I see a lot of the alien in the capsule in Spirit stores. I really wanted to buy it, but I opened a box and looked in, and the capsule is literally the same thickness as those cheap masks they had for Halloween costumes in the 70's. Think keg cup thickness.


Thanks for that info. I haven't been able to see one in person yet, probably never will. I guess I will just make one. I've seen some DIYs on something similar. Might not look as good but I don't feel like paying 200 bucks on something so flimsy.
I got those barrels at Lowes and I want to put them with an Alien/bio theme.


----------



## disembodiedvoice

All Hollows Eve said:


> I ordered one but I believe it says the date was on or before 10/4 but haven't gotten a shipping e-mail yet


Thanks, I couldn't remember the date. Now it just says sold out and the date isn't on the site anymore. That makes me feel better..thanks again


----------



## halloween71

TerriG said:


> I hope you get them soon. I'm still waiting for the Pumpkin Patch Prowler to arrive. It's been almost 3 weeks since they processed the payment on my CC and a week since I received the email saying he was shipped.


I got Sam today annie is finally moving. Sam is awesome.... I’ve never heard of the company that is on the box


----------



## slash

Pennywise is finally back in stock sweet. There is 2 in transit to my local store that was a week ago though I'm on the reserve list so if they get one they will call me.. there is 2 spirits close to me there were 2 on delivery at my other store they claim they never got them? Should I wait for my other store and see if they get them? Or preorder online? I got a 25% off coupon if anyone wants the code its 438615 if you place an online order, on a single item. Of course they still charge you the 24 shipping.


----------



## Screaming Demons

slash said:


> Pennywise is finally back in stock sweet. There is 2 in transit to my local store that was a week ago though I'm on the reserve list so if they get one they will call me.. there is 2 spirits close to me there were 2 on delivery at my other store they claim they never got them? Should I wait for my other store and see if they get them? Or preorder online? I got a 25% off coupon if anyone wants the code its 438615 if you place an online order, on a single item. Of course they still charge you the 24 shipping.


Looks like the ebay prices dropped like a rock too.


----------



## slash

Pennywise sold out online again. I heard sam is another prop that's selling fast


----------



## xWes13x

Can anyone locate the Vintage Devil Mask anymore? I saw it when they first opened and I tried it on and it fit perfectly but alas I had no money. I went back today and it was gone and I can't find any online and was wondering if any of your locals had it? I will make it worth your while if someone could find one for me.


----------



## halloween71

Sam and Annie are both awesome.


----------



## MichaelMyersSickHead

Spirit can be so frustrating...we want to see if a store has a certain animatronic in stock and the 'phone banks' are not open, meanwhile all the stores currently are open #FAIL


----------



## ghostbust99

MichaelMyersSickHead said:


> Spirit can be so frustrating...we want to see if a store has a certain animatronic in stock and the 'phone banks' are not open, meanwhile all the stores currently are open #FAIL


Yeah, I don’t see why every other store can show what items they have in stock but Spirit can’t. Same thing goes with a Canadian pricing option.


----------



## MichaelMyersSickHead

ghostbust99 said:


> Yeah, I don’t see why every other store can show what items they have in stock but Spirit can’t. Same thing goes with a Canadian pricing option.


Heck I think it would be cool if we could just call the stores direct.


----------



## slash

What prop are you looking for I spoke with an agent according to them pennywise and sam are big sellers this year.


----------



## MichaelMyersSickHead

slash said:


> What prop are you looking for I spoke with an agent according to them pennywise and sam are big sellers this year.


You nailed it with Pennywise...we have a connect (we have the managers phone number) with our spirit on this side of town but we took a chance and drove to the other side of town to see if they had Pennywise, no such luck. They did have Sam though (which we already have because the Spirit on this side of town held it for us). They seem to be lacking animatronic stock this year more than any other year I can remember. Our Spirit still hasn't received a single Pennywise, and only has gotten one Crouchy all year so far.


----------



## slash

I bought crouchy it was the store display. Trying to find a sam too they wont give an extra discount on store displays I ended up ordering pennywise online.


----------



## MichaelMyersSickHead

slash said:


> I bought crouchy it was the store display. Trying to find a sam too they wont give an extra discount on store displays I ended up ordering pennywise online.


Our store got 4 Sam's in today...I would check your local stores the sams seem to be plentiful right now.


----------



## All Hollows Eve

Just wanted to give everyone a heads up, it looks like Pennywise and Sam won't be in stock the rest of the season, so whatever is left at stores is it!


----------



## Restless Acres

Yeah, when I saw Sam in the store I just immediately picked him up and didn't put him down while I looked around at the rest of the store. What i ordinarily do is take large boxes up to the front and have the cashier hold them until I leave, but I wasn't taking any chances.


----------



## MichaelMyersSickHead

All Hollows Eve said:


> Just wanted to give everyone a heads up, it looks like Pennywise and Sam won't be in stock the rest of the season, so whatever is left at stores is it!
> View attachment 721888


I figured when I saw a ton of these pop up on ebay for $500+...I was hoping Spirit was doing a trickle release of their new animatronics to defend against the people just buying them to re-sell at a higher $$$ amount. I knew I should have bought the one I did see out of town... oh well


----------



## MrMordrid

MichaelMyersSickHead said:


> Spirit can be so frustrating...we want to see if a store has a certain animatronic in stock and the 'phone banks' are not open, meanwhile all the stores currently are open #FAIL


I experienced that problem while trying to hunt down Sam earlier this month. I spent about 90 minutes waiting for their customer service lines to be open.


----------



## MrMordrid

MichaelMyersSickHead said:


> I figured when I saw a ton of these pop up on ebay for $500+...I was hoping Spirit was doing a trickle release of their new animatronics to defend against the people just buying them to re-sell at a higher $$$ amount. I knew I should have bought the one I did see out of town... oh well


Sam is a simple animatronic while i can see Pennywise's pop up mechanism failing rather quickly.


----------



## bobby2003

No idea how this got posted here... Deleting....

If the pennywise prop fails quickly. Demonic Dahlia will fail even quicker,


----------



## Restless Acres

Just put up my 2018 Nightmare Harvester for the first time. His legs are a little spindly (by design?). He fell over once before I staked him down but he incredibly wasn't damaged. Very surprising given his height.

What I wanted to comment on is that I am very impressed by this prop. He looks cool with the lighted pumpkin, but the really outstanding thing is his voice/speaker. I might have 50 or 60 lifesize or near life size animatronics (Spirit type retail) and this is the best combo speaker/voice I own. Deep bass. I was startled by its quality when I first heard it. I recommend this prop. 

Mike


----------



## ghostbust99

bobby2003 said:


> No idea how this got posted here... Deleting....
> 
> If the pennywise prop fails quickly. Demonic Dahlia will fail even quicker,


It seems Jack Straw is twice as faulty as Dahlia for some reason despite them using the exact same mechanism. Pennywise uses the same mechanism as the 2017 Forest Demon which was known to be pretty faulty. Heck almost every Crazy Create (the company that made these 4 and other props at Spirit) Item has been known to have multiple issues.


----------



## ghostbust99

Double post. Sorry.


----------



## halloween71

I did pick up some lil spirit prizes I’m tickled with. I ordered the animatronics online and finally got them in.
But here are my cute lil additions


----------



## slash

Pennywise will be here soon.. I might get the store display sam I'll ask if I can get a discount due to it being a display then use my 25% off coupon.


----------



## ghostbust99

Not surprised lol


----------



## hjg0989

Holy crap, I placed an online order for a power cord for my jumping spider on Sept 18, I just received an email stating that it had shipped. It's been so long I forgot I had ordered it. I guess I'm use to Amazon and eBay's turnaround.


----------



## ghostbust99

I’m just gonna leave this here lmao


----------



## WV06

I wish I would have caught video, but a Hugz the Clown fell over when it lunged and fell on a kid. He was screaming the whole time, I wouldn't blame him honestly.


----------



## Illysium

WV06 said:


> I wish I would have caught video, but a Hugz the Clown fell over when it lunged and fell on a kid. He was screaming the whole time, I wouldn't blame him honestly.


?


----------



## All Hollows Eve

Hey guys! I know some of you were looking for the Billy Butcherson groundbreaker, mine came in yesterday! 


  






Here is my review of him:


----------



## ZombieRaider

All Hollows Eve said:


> Hey guys! I know some of you were looking for the Billy Butcherson groundbreaker, mine came in yesterday!
> View attachment 722442
> 
> 
> Here is my review of him:


I missed out on the ground breaker this year but I got the tombstone....I'm hoping as popular as the ground breaker was this year, they come out with a full sized Billy next year....I'd be happy with the ground breaker too though....ZR


----------



## doto

The ground breaker just shipped to the stores in Ottawa Ontario. Try reaching out to your local store perhaps they're just getting theirs too.


ZombieRaider said:


> I missed out on the ground breaker this year but I got the tombstone....I'm hoping as popular as the ground breaker was this year, they come out with a full sized Billy next year....I'd be happy with the ground breaker too though....ZR


----------



## TerriG

WV06 said:


> I wish I would have caught video, but a Hugz the Clown fell over when it lunged and fell on a kid. He was screaming the whole time, I wouldn't blame him honestly.


LOL!! I would have died laughing


----------



## Shockwave199

Grabbed Sam while I could. Great prop! Did a quick review.


----------



## TerriG

ghostbust99 said:


> I’m just gonna leave this here lmao


I wonder which store this was at? I was at my local store earlier and Pennywise was broken which is odd considering he wasn't even set up when I was there a couple weeks ago.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I had received an email today with a one-day only coupon for 30% off. After dinner decided to stop in, not sure if I’d use it. The haunted swing was kind of interesting since our street tree, only regular tree we have (rest are palms), is finally tall enough to hang things from. Didn’t see it however and decided to pick up their multi-prop remote instead. Have a number of props I could use it with. Something useful without taking up a lot of storage space and gives functionality to what I do. Any idea if this works with non-Spirit props?


----------



## ghostbust99

Finally was able to visit my Spirit today. I picked up a Scary Peeper and Clown In The Closet.


----------



## gcbike

All Hollows Eve said:


> Hey guys! I know some of you were looking for the Billy Butcherson groundbreaker, mine came in yesterday!
> View attachment 722442
> 
> 
> Here is my review of him:


Just ordered both


----------



## bobby2003

I notice that Waving Wally, and the Arctic Dragon have been reduced. I wonder if that means they were not selling as well as expected.


----------



## lbc

Pennywise is back in stock online. I wonder if they got more stock in or if they are defective ones that were returned


----------



## RCIAG

WV06 said:


> I wish I would have caught video, but a Hugz the Clown fell over when it lunged and fell on a kid. He was screaming the whole time, I wouldn't blame him honestly.


OMG!! If he wasn't afraid of clowns before.....

I gotta give Spirit props on their licensed figures. That Billy Butcherson looks amazing.


----------



## RCIAG

That wharf set up just messes with my Halloween OCD.

I'm glad all that stuff is there but it looks like Halloween noob just went nuts & put EVERYTHING ON THE WHARF BECAUSE....HALLOWEEN!! BOO!!

I know they rent wherever they can but I wish there were more smaller storefronts for them to rent. It's hard to get any good Halloween/scary/creepy/cool atmosphere in a ginormo former Circuit City.

Many moons ago they'd be in a smaller space & you'd turn a corner & a prop would actually scare you because it was a little darker & you couldn't see it across the miles of floor space.

I guess there's too many big box stores sitting empty now. The landlords will take what they can get & they probably get a good deal too.


----------



## gcbike

SOLD OUT Billy ground breakers left! https://www.spirithalloween.com/pro...eaker-hocus-pocus/177355.uts?Extid=sf_froogle


----------



## CCdalek

ghostbust99 said:


> Finally was able to visit my Spirit today. I picked up a Scary Peeper and Clown In The Closet.
> 
> View attachment 722957
> View attachment 722958
> View attachment 722959
> 
> View attachment 722960
> 
> View attachment 722961


It's always really interesting seeing the price differences between Canada and the U.S.. Do you happen to remember how much Crouchy and the Collector were at your store?


----------



## Hauntinggroundsfan

The sea creatures/shark walk-through is kind of disappointing. Yes, it can be scary at times but it's not really Halloween-related. Last years' walk-through was more Halloween-like.


----------



## kuroneko

I finally went to a regular Spirit recently as the one in my town is just a costume store with some props jammed in the middle. It looked terrible. No cohesive theme translated to the store looking like a vaguely shore themed Halloween junk shop. The "haunted house" was disappointing as some of the screens weren't working and it was just... Boring. It took way too long for anything to happen on the screens that did work. With all the props they had it could have been so much better. Don't do a "haunted house" if you're not going to even use your own products in it. Wasn't the point of the original "haunted house" to show off some of the cool lights and things that just can't be shown on a fully lit show floor? Why go to this boring tunnel of TVs?
Of course the costume areas were perfect... Each area has a theme and it's organized. If they took that same approach with their decor and props it would 1000 times better.


----------



## ghostbust99

CCdalek said:


> It's always really interesting seeing the price differences between Canada and the U.S.. Do you happen to remember how much Crouchy and the Collector were at your store?


Crouchy was $349. I forget Collector’s price but I assume it would be similar.


----------



## Ditsterz

?‍♂ Just got my Billy Butcherson groundbreaker. I had to order online since I never found him in any of the local stores. His face is not as detailed as the hanging billy head prop but its still good. His wig is just okay. The hair is crimped at the roots which is a bit weird. The hanging billy head prop had less full hair but goes better with the prop. His outfit is very nice. His stand is fine for indoors but any slight wind would knock him over. He is top heavy and the stand is not very stable. I'm very happy to have him since im a fan of Hocus Pocus and would recommend him. ?‍♂


----------



## Hartiverse

I'm on the fence about Abandoned Annie, which I noted is a Spirit exclusive, so we're stuck with the pricing. Any buyers want to express their delight or remorse? Thanks.


----------



## Negguy

Anyone know how to turn off Pumpkin Nesters sound so there is just movement?


----------



## bobby2003

Hartiverse said:


> I'm on the fence about Abandoned Annie, which I noted is a Spirit exclusive, so we're stuck with the pricing. Any buyers want to express their delight or remorse? Thanks.


Didn't buy it of course, but I saw one at a store that couldn't have been opened for more than 2-3 weeks and it was already broke. Your mileage may vary.


----------



## ghostbust99

Negguy said:


> Anyone know how to turn off Pumpkin Nesters sound so there is just movement?


Adjust the volume dial.


----------



## MichaelMyersSickHead

Did anyone get Demonic Dahlia? I cannot get her back in the box LOL I remember the main pole that had the gear attached you had to fold out and now it wont fold back and there is no way I want to snap anything related to the gear box. If I have to I will store it seperate. But if anyone knows this prop, any help would be awesome...thank you!!!


----------



## slash

MichaelMyersSickHead said:


> Did anyone get Demonic Dahlia? I cannot get her back in the box LOL I remember the main pole that had the gear attached you had to fold out and now it wont fold back and there is no way I want to snap anything related to the gear box. If I have to I will store it seperate. But if anyone knows this prop, any help would be awesome...thank you!!!


I always have the same problem storing spirit props in their original boxes.. I want to throw it all in but I also dont want anything breaking.


----------



## MichaelMyersSickHead

slash said:


> I always have the same problem storing spirit props in their original boxes.. I want to throw it all in but I also dont want anything breaking.


I think I figured it out. When you initially set it up it gets locked in to the gear but further down the main piece there is another hole and this serves as a pivot point to let the prop get a more manageable size to put away. You just have to unscrew it on both sides and use the secondary hole. I'm surprised they didn't put this in the instructions. I'm guessing this also works on the scarecrow prop that is very similar to Dahlia.


----------



## Hartiverse

I went ahead and bought Abandoned Annie at the Spirit 50% off sale, and I couldn't be happier. She was the display model, so she was tried-and-true so to speak, and with a fresh set of batteries, she works perfectly.  She's standing next to me as I type this. (I keep my decorations up year-round.)


----------



## MichaelMyersSickHead

I got one too!!! I wonder if they didn't sell well, all the Spirits had those in boxes the day after Halloween here.


----------



## Hartiverse

Hartiverse said:


> I went ahead and bought Abandoned Annie at the Spirit 50% off sale, and I couldn't be happier. She was the display model, so she was tried-and-true so to speak, and with a fresh set of batteries, she works perfectly.  She's standing next to me as I type this. (I keep my decorations up year-round.)


I should have mentioned I also got Captain Jack and his steering wheel from the top of the boathouse, as well as the red lights that shine on him. He voyages on in my back room! ? I also got the circular Reaper logo from atop the room with the aquarium screens. I also got one of the Spirit Halloween signs, just for the nostalgia while the stores are gone for the season.


----------



## SANDMANN76

So I bought 9 Spirit Halloween animated props. There were 3 (Nightmare Harvester, Deadly Roots, and Jack Straw) that were defective. I found this out on Halloween day while setting my displays up. All three I bought online at Spirit Halloween and paid $24.99 each for oversized shipping. So I called Spirit Halloween the next day. The customer service rep told me in order to get a refund for them I had to send pics of the defective props, pics of my receipts, my name, and address. Which I did all of this. Then about 3 to four days later I recieve an email I would NOT get a refund. But I could send them back on my dime and they would repair them. Then send them back to me. I told them I don't want repaired defective props. So about 20 emails later they finally had enough of my relentless badgering and not taking no for an answer. They gave me a online credit of $587.46. This does not cover the $24.99 each for the oversized shipping. So countless other emails, I then recieved an email stating they would only refund me $4.99 of the $24.99 each for oversize shipping. This is due to Spirit only charging $4.99 for shipping and Fed Ex charging them (aka me) $20.00 for the oversized shipping. So I gave up on that. So after a bunch of more emails they then told me I had to use the whole amount of the $587.46 all at one time online at Spirit Halloween. So, I went online to try to buy the 3 props again. Now I got 20% off of each before Halloween. Now to buy all three again would come to a grand total of $806.11. This includes another $24.99 each for the oversized shipping. So now I can only get 2 of the 3 I originally purchased. So more pointless emails. I finally go back online to Spirit Halloween and start adding stuff to my cart. So I go to check out and figure to use my credit of $587.46.......AND I CAN'T!!!! WTF WTF WTF.....I say. More emails for them to tell me I have to pay for my order out of my pocket then they will refund me in 7-10 days. WTF WTF WTF.....I get told via an emails and over the phone that this is how their online credit works. I told them that make no sense what so ever. More emails and now some Dr. Zombie supervisor tells me he is going to look into my "issues". SO MY QUESTION TO EVERYONE IS : Has anyone ever been issued an online credit at Spirit Halloween and ran into this issue? PLEASE HELP ME......


----------



## Skullkrane

SANDMANN76 said:


> So I bought 9 Spirit Halloween animated props. There were 3 (Nightmare Harvester, Deadly Roots, and Jack Straw) that were defective. I found this out on Halloween day while setting my displays up. All three I bought online at Spirit Halloween and paid $24.99 each for oversized shipping. So I called Spirit Halloween the next day. The customer service rep told me in order to get a refund for them I had to send pics of the defective props, pics of my receipts, my name, and address. Which I did all of this. Then about 3 to four days later I recieve an email I would NOT get a refund. But I could send them back on my dime and they would repair them. Then send them back to me. I told them I don't want repaired defective props. So about 20 emails later they finally had enough of my relentless badgering and not taking no for an answer. They gave me a online credit of $587.46. This does not cover the $24.99 each for the oversized shipping. So countless other emails, I then recieved an email stating they would only refund me $4.99 of the $24.99 each for oversize shipping. This is due to Spirit only charging $4.99 for shipping and Fed Ex charging them (aka me) $20.00 for the oversized shipping. So I gave up on that. So after a bunch of more emails they then told me I had to use the whole amount of the $587.46 all at one time online at Spirit Halloween. So, I went online to try to buy the 3 props again. Now I got 20% off of each before Halloween. Now to buy all three again would come to a grand total of $806.11. This includes another $24.99 each for the oversized shipping. So now I can only get 2 of the 3 I originally purchased. So more pointless emails. I finally go back online to Spirit Halloween and start adding stuff to my cart. So I go to check out and figure to use my credit of $587.46.......AND I CAN'T!!!! WTF WTF WTF.....I say. More emails for them to tell me I have to pay for my order out of my pocket then they will refund me in 7-10 days. WTF WTF WTF.....I get told via an emails and over the phone that this is how their online credit works. I told them that make no sense what so ever. More emails and now some Dr. Zombie supervisor tells me he is going to look into my "issues". SO MY QUESTION TO EVERYONE IS : Has anyone ever been issued an online credit at Spirit Halloween and ran into this issue? PLEASE HELP ME......


Yes! I'm happy to hear I'm not the only one. At the after-Halloween sales two years ago, I purchased two animatronics, both which were used and defective. They offered me a credit, but would not refund the money. The credit had to be used all at once and I had to pay up front for everything and it took a few days to get my credit applied.


----------



## slash

I still never received my refund they told me it should arrive in 14 days in paypal.. after 14 days no refund emailed them again and they say 7 to 14 days? Again?! I told them that's the same thing you told me last time they reply with there was an error I should get it friday I hope.. spirit sucks on refunds.


----------



## Cephus404

slash said:


> I still never received my refund they told me it should arrive in 14 days in paypal.. after 14 days no refund emailed them again and they say 7 to 14 days? Again?! I told them that's the same thing you told me last time they reply with there was an error I should get it friday I hope.. spirit sucks on refunds.


Spirit sucks period. File with Paypal for a refund. Don't wait for them to give it to you, demand it back.


----------



## Chybrynt

Ditsterz said:


> ?‍♂ Just got my Billy Butcherson groundbreaker. I had to order online since I never found him in any of the local stores. His face is not as detailed as the hanging billy head prop but its still good. His wig is just okay. The hair is crimped at the roots which is a bit weird. The hanging billy head prop had less full hair but goes better with the prop. His outfit is very nice. His stand is fine for indoors but any slight wind would knock him over. He is top heavy and the stand is not very stable. I'm very happy to have him since im a fan of Hocus Pocus and would recommend him. ?‍♂


I wonder if you still have this and want to part with it


----------



## Restless Acres

Chybrynt said:


> I wonder if you still have this and want to part with it


Just Fyi, I have only been to three Spirit stores this year, and I believe I saw him in two of them. Might have just been one store that I visited twice. I was a little surprised that he was still kicking around. You can go to any Spirit store and they can look to see if there are any of a given prop in any nearby stores. Not sure how far out they can look, but I know it goes at least out 50 miles.


----------



## ghostbust99

Here’s the link:32 Inch Billy Butcherson Groundbreaker - Hocus Pocus - Spirithalloween.com


----------



## Chybrynt

Restless Acres said:


> Just Fyi, I have only been to three Spirit stores this year, and I believe I saw him in two of them. Might have just been one store that I visited twice. I was a little surprised that he was still kicking around. You can go to any Spirit store and they can look to see if there are any of a given prop in any nearby stores. Not sure how far out they can look, but I know it goes at least out 50 miles.


I went to all of mine  but they don't! I'll happily send u a finders fee if you buy and ship him to me ❤


----------



## Ditsterz

Chybrynt said:


> I wonder if you still have this and want to part with it


Its one of my prized possessions. If I see one in stores I'll let you know.


----------



## Chybrynt

Please and thank you <3


----------



## bobby2003

Chybrynt said:


> Please and thank you <3


Keep an eye on eBay as well. You missed two of them a month and a half ago.









Spirit Halloween Disney Hocus Pocus Billy Butcherson Groundbreaker Prop | eBay


<p>Spirit Halloween Disney Hocus Pocus Billy Butcherson Groundbreaker Prop . Brand new in box.</p>



www.ebay.com


----------



## Mbodero

Ditsterz said:


> ?‍♂ Just got my Billy Butcherson groundbreaker. I had to order online since I never found him in any of the local stores. His face is not as detailed as the hanging billy head prop but its still good. His wig is just okay. The hair is crimped at the roots which is a bit weird. The hanging billy head prop had less full hair but goes better with the prop. His outfit is very nice. His stand is fine for indoors but any slight wind would knock him over. He is top heavy and the stand is not very stable. I'm very happy to have him since im a fan of Hocus Pocus and would recommend him. ?‍♂


hello! if there is any chance that you are willing to part with him, I want it!


----------

